# BlueJo's Journal



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi There.

I joined this forum a month ago and have been lurking around like some sort of mad stalker woman, but figured I would bite the bullet and start a journal to try and improve my diet and fitness. Just a little bit about me - I am 30 something, have office job which is pretty sedentary.

I am 5 foot 1 (and a bit), I lost almost three stone a few years ago and have kept it off (currently about 9 stone 4) and about 18 months ago I joined a gym. I am not very athletic, but give every effort every time. I attend a Bootcamp style class every weekday morning at half six - the good thing for me is that it is very poorly attended, so a lot of the time I have one to one sessions with the instructors (1 x is a strongman/powerlifter and the other is more overall fitness wh0re). This means almost every day is different as far as training is concerned, for instance, we may do a HIIT session, or a circuit in the boxing gym (lunges/bagwork etc). Today we concentrated on legs and I managed a measly 40kg dead lift, but was told my form was good.....You will have to excuse my explanation of things as I am not sure what all the machines in the gym are called, nor what all the exercises are called, but I will do my best!

My diet is something else tho - I am a "sensible" eater until the weekend comes round and the wine comes out - am a bit of a old lush to be honest and all thoughts of healthy eating goes out of the window. I don't calorie count at all but I know what works for me (until the wine is opened and then it tends to anything goes... :whistling: ).

I have no particular goals at the moment, def not interested in competitions or supps/etc, but like my newly developed (very small) muscles and am keen to keep up the work as frankly, I love it!

That's me in a nut shell. Have a good weekend folks and further updates to follow.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi welcome. Good on you getting on a journal up! great way to start. Wine is my downfall love a nice bottle or three of red  (havent drank in a long time though). if you just want general fitness then that sort of class is ok. It is good they change it up as your body becomes 'used' to the same type of workouts.

Looking forward to seeing some updates have a good weekend :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. I do try and stay away from the wine as it does not help with the training and the early starts, but I tend to take weekends off training and so wine gets opened!

I do want to improve my fitness and stamina, but am also keen to do some lifting too, slowly but surely. I already do some weighted sessions, leg extensions, tricep dips, lat pull downs etc, but not regularly or heavily enough. I will make a mental note of what I am doing, post it here and hopefully see some improvements. I know I have def improved over the last year but should really have measured progress from the start.....

Had better get back to work - Friday afternoons are sooooo dull in the office!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome , strongman trainer every woman should have one .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck with your journal..


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> welcome , strongman trainer every woman should have one .


Ha ha - He is a great trainer, v strong, but he makes me feel like a pensioner as he is a baby!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Good luck with your journal..


Hi Flubbs - been reading your journal - a v entertaining read and some great advice given, nice to see some brutal honesty (although please be gentle with me - not good with "constructive criticism":lol. x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome Jo and good luck with developing those muscles


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Welcome Jo and good luck with developing those muscles


Thanks Queenie! Just having a catch up on your journal - have a good weekend. x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

well done with the initial weight loss, keep up the good work.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So I am aching like a beeaatch this morning - The leg session was obviously harder than I thought! I usually take the weekends "off" training, but try to keep active (ish), maybe a long walk or short run. Had a quiet night last night with only one or two vinos so feeling pretty good today (apart from the legs and lower back - but in a good way if you know what I mean...)

We are out to dinner at a friends house tonight which no doubt will filled with naughty food, but will try and limit the intake....well, I am not sure how likely that is as I have the will power of a gnat as far as grub is concerned......I always have good intentions......and fail :cursing:

So today will be filled with housework and ironing in front of the rugby (on the telly you understand, I don't take my board and iron to the local club....) then tart up and go out - nice one!

If anyone is reading, thanks for dropping in and have a great weekend.

ps - I will try and pluck up the courage to get some pics done.....soon.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno.

Good luck with your goals and should you need any help with any of our " over friendly " members please dont hesitate to contact one of the MOD team to deal with it.

:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Flubbs - been reading your journal - a v entertaining read and some great advice given, nice to see some brutal honesty (although please be gentle with me - not good with "constructive criticism":lol. x


Hee hee..well, thank you for admitting to reading my journal...you are clearly mad!!!...hahaha....if you have read it then you will know that you and I both have things in common, the weight loss, the lack of willpower at the weekend etc, and you would have also noticed that my knowledge is limited and I wouldn't dream of putting anyone down or critiquing (oh bum, I can't spell that word)...what they do, so don't fear I will be doing any of that. however, I can support you and if I feel that I can help you in any way then I wll.

don't worry about anything. I was cacking myself when I joined this board, and I have found that the mods will quickly stamp hard on anyone who isn't so nice to the gals, or guys actually....and...if you are serious about training, or trying, there is so much help to be had around here. If this wasn't the case I for sure wouldn't be here.

Have a great weekend...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So yesterday was a bit of a weird day. The other half did his back in, as in very seriously. He is a pretty strong guy, works outside, but bending down to pick up a paper he fell like a sack a spuds. He was in agony and he has a pretty high pain threshold. Being a stubborn bvgger he refused any help and is waiting to see the osteopath on Monday.....So most of the day was doing boring stuff, shopping, ironing, washing - usual [email protected] There was no way we were going out, so I attempted to make jerk chicken with salad and rice and peas for dinner - it was lovely (even if say so myself).

I then got talking to a friend to ask her if she would take a couple of pics with me in my sports kit so I can post, and she looked at me as though I was mental, then the other half heard and started taking the p!ss and to be honest I wish I had never mentioned it. My friend clearly thinks I am on the internet trying to find blokes and my other half thinks my attempts at trying to improve myself are laughable.....made me proper mad - so not a good end to a Saturday night!!!

Anyway, today is a new day. No training plans, but may go for a run, but it is blowing a gale and I am a bit of girl, so may sulk in front of the telly instead......

Have a good one x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So a funny kind of weekend - I did write something this morning, but it has appeared to have gone AWOL, so won't go into too much again in case it re-appears. Not too much wine, not too much of the wrong kinds of food, but no training (as planned). The downside was the other half over hearing me asking my friend to take some pics of me in my gym gear to post on here, and for the pair of them to totally take the p!ss - to the point where I wish I had never mentioned it....made me feel pathetic - however, that was Saturday and today the Man has been very nice and said he will support "whatever it is I want to do" - Although, he has not mentioned the photo's. I reckon he thinks I am probably trying to sell myself.....Not everyone thinks like him.... :confused1:

Anyway, I digress - I have the alarm set for six - boot camp at 6.45, then off to work followed by boiled eggs for brekky and tuna salad for lunch..

Hope you all had a good weekend and updates on the workout to follow. Sleep tight. x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So workout today was follows:

Warm up 10 mins on treadmill, followed by 10 minutes HIIT - 6kph - 14kph

Now please excuse the rubbish descriptions... Did arms and chest to failure

On the cable machine

Bicep curls - 7 Plates - 6 reps - alternated with tricep pull downs - 7 plates - 8 reps

The trainer was unsure if each plate was 5kg or 2.5kg (he is new)

Anyway, we carried on to failure dropping a plate each time

At the last plate I was able to do 50 reps of each, but did consider projectile vomiting on about 4 plates

Wood Cutter - As above - alternating right and left arm - bizarrely found these much easier

No idea what these are called, but from the cable machine, the trainer had some arm harnesses, so hung from there and brought knee's up to waist - KILLER. Did 5 sets to failure, mind you last set was only 2!!

Finally we did chest press to failure:

35Kg - 5 reps

28Kg - 10 reps

20Kg - 15 reps

14Kg - 25 reps

Then I was a crumpled mess on the floor - but did manage to stretch out. Apologies for the totally rubbish explanations.....No training tomorrow as I am in London all day in meetings - if I have time (unlikely) I will try and get a run in. Arms shaky now. Cannot type.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ugh. Nightmare day. Firstly spent £55 for the privilege of standing all the way to London for a meeting this morning. I had plenty of time to find the venue of the meeting, but I turned into a complete girl was unable to read the map correctly, so ended up walking up and down Regents Street in the rain, until I eventually found it with about 1 minutes to spare, and I hate being late..... I consoled myself with 4 x biscuits and then hated myself for being so pathetic, cos I don't even like biscuits. After the meeting, the "men" then all went off for a jolly lunch while I staggered back through the throngs back to the office in Essex. Sometimes I HATE my job.

Sorry. Rant over...Well almost - it also means today that I won't get to do any training which is very annoying too....So rubbish food and no gym - hacked off...

Usually I am a dead smiley kinda person, but I am not feeling it today. Sorry! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

May just have to scream (and not in ecstasy) before the day is over........ :cursing:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

At least u know tomorrow can only get better??


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> At least u know tomorrow can only get better??


I sincerely hope so Q! Thanks for dropping by....x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Ugh. Nightmare day. Firstly spent £55 for the privilege of standing all the way to London for a meeting this morning. I had plenty of time to find the venue of the meeting, but I turned into a complete girl was unable to read the map correctly, so ended up walking up and down Regents Street in the rain, until I eventually found it with about 1 minutes to spare, and I hate being late..... I consoled myself with 4 x biscuits and then hated myself for being so pathetic, cos I don't even like biscuits. After the meeting, the "men" then all went off for a jolly lunch while I staggered back through the throngs back to the office in Essex. Sometimes I HATE my job.
> 
> Sorry. Rant over...Well almost - it also means today that I won't get to do any training which is very annoying too....So rubbish food and no gym - hacked off...
> 
> Usually I am a dead smiley kinda person, but I am not feeling it today. Sorry! x


sit down eat some ice cream and kick the sh1t of the gym tomorrow


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So feeling better today - even got up and took some photo's - will try and get brave enough to post later.....

Cardio session this morning and did as Ewan suggested and kicked the sh!t out of it - sweaty mess, but felt good.

I work on a military base (civilian) but have been invited to a kick boxing circuits class today, time permitting - will go I think, but probably quake in the corner as am such wuss.. :wacko:

The other half last night had obviously been having a think about what I have said about doing some heavier weights and has suggested I talk to one of his mates who has recently transformed himself...who knew eh? So meeting him on Weds to have a chat and will talk more to the trainer at my gym who is a power lifter and hopefully take it from there. At present I am not sure of what I want to achieve...strong, athletic body and good fitness. I do have heavy work and home commitments (who doesn't) so have limited times to get to the gym. So I will keep plodding on and listen to any advice given - whether I will take it is another matter............ :whistling:

Happy Wednesday everyone x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> So feeling better today - even got up and took some photo's - will try and get brave enough to post later.....
> 
> Cardio session this morning and did as Ewan suggested and kicked the sh!t out of it - sweaty mess, but felt good.
> 
> ...


that is a great goal to have .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

things like circuits are a great way to get your stamina etc up have fun  . Weights and good diet for changing you body shape imo. My gf has gone for the athletic look, and has come on loads with just a simple diet and joining me on weights. (She used to do things like spin/body combat).

have a good day


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> things like circuits are a great way to get your stamina etc up have fun  . Weights and good diet for changing you body shape imo. My gf has gone for the athletic look, and has come on loads with just a simple diet and joining me on weights. (She used to do things like spin/body combat).
> 
> have a good day


Thanks for that :thumbup1: I know that weights will really help with body shape and I am trying to get my boyfriend to understand that I won't suddenly turn into some freaky huge manlike woman if start lifting weights.......He is doing his best, he has recently joined a gym (after years of swearing he will never go near one), now I just need him to say "hello" to the weights room and I don't think he will look back....but that has got to be up to him - you can lead a horse to water etc...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well hope you enjoy doing the weights. Personally I love it and dislike cardio but each to their own. Least he is giving it a go  and if he sees you making progress might spur him on ;D


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So just had second work out of the day. It was in the smelliest gym I have ever been in - even the instructor stank - not of sweat, just unclean dirty "man" smell - YUK! Still, it was a good class (well there was me and two others), plenty of sets of weighted lunges, sit ups with boxing, press ups etc, then some karate training which was "interesting". I will probably go again tho - three reasons:-

1.) it was free

2.) it got me away from my office for an hour

3.) was a good all round work out

Had to have an extra scrub in the shower afterwards, just to ensure the smell of the gym did not linger on me!

Also had a good food day so far and managed to resist the massive slabs of chocolate cake doing the rounds today........Well, I have resisted so far - willpower, don't desert me now :innocent:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

one gym i used to go too the smell stained my clothes! invest in some primani workout attire as to not ruin anything good you have lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Just had a massive protein heavy dinner - Bobotie - A south African dish, consisting mainly of mince and eggs. Cannot move.......:no: Should have said "no" to second helpings.....Am on the train to muntsville...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> things like circuits are a great way to get your stamina etc up have fun  . Weights and good diet for changing you body shape imo. My gf has gone for the athletic look, and has come on loads with just a simple diet and joining me on weights. (She used to do things like spin/body combat).
> 
> have a good day


Seriously considering some circuit work myself as a part if my cardio but also to push me to improve my fitness levels.

Too embarrassed ATM tho if l am honest.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bluejoanna said:


> Just had a massive protein heavy dinner - Bobotie - A south African dish, consisting mainly of mince and eggs. Cannot move.......:no: Should have said "no" to second helpings.....Am on the train to muntsville...


Are you measuring your meals ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Seriously considering some circuit work myself as a part if my cardio but also to push me to improve my fitness levels.
> 
> Too embarrassed ATM tho if l am honest.


My girlfriend and I did boxing circuits for 3 months. 60min personal sessions. Tbh they were great and the amount your stamina comes on is amazing I would definitely recommend doing. Find a good pt and get a partner worked out 200quid between us for 12 sessions I think.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> My girlfriend and I did boxing circuits for 3 months. 60min personal sessions. Tbh they were great and the amount your stamina comes on is amazing I would definitely recommend doing. Find a good pt and get a partner worked out 200quid between us for 12 sessions I think.


They do it all at my gym mate just a bit wary of joining in being so unfit ATM.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

My pt was an actual boxer so we did a lot of bag work. Well put it this way after a few weeks I had gone from 1 minute rounds to 6 minutes. Fight or flight response. Do it mate!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck here Jo,hope your having fun and improving daily.....will keep an ear in


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> Are you measuring your meals ?


Hi Milky - Thanks for stopping by. I measure my breakfast and lunch and usually am pretty good dinner wise....Last night, i was just a greedy mare. Sadly I am not as disciplined as you either in terms of what I eat - Or getting up to hit the treadmill....:cool: My other half does pretty much all of the home cooking and he is very supportive and always uses plenty of veg, lean meats, low fat etc, but I find it hard to say no to things, cos once I start I find it hard to stop...Something I constantly battle with.....You seem to be going great guns tho, please just lend me some of your willpower. x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> They do it all at my gym mate just a bit wary of joining in being so unfit ATM.


I am with Sambucca - just do it. Most gyms offer boxing circuits or MMA circuits and I have to say and every one I have attended has welcome all levels of fitness. It is up to you how much you push yourself - I have been surprised how much better my fitness has been - I recently went out for a run with a friend, she had every advantage - ie - was about a foot taller, 10 years younger and was in training for a half marathon....Although I claim not to be competitive - I whooped her @ss - felt pretty good! Don't get me wrong, I often want to chuck up at the end of a THIRTY minute session, but it feels good later..... x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Good luck here Jo,hope your having fun and improving daily.....will keep an ear in


Thanks for saying hello  Have already checked out your journal - you are scarily strong!!! I will continue to lurk and to check out your recipes! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks for saying hello  Have already checked out your journal - you are scarily strong!!! I will continue to lurk and to check out your recipes! x


Why thank you,kind of you to say....Feel free to comment anytime


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So after eating too much last night (right sort of foods, just too much), I was determined to have a good sesh this morning. Got to the gym and I was literally the only person there (apart from the trainer). He had set up a killer circuit in the boxing gym. One minute on each exercise:

1.) Shuttle runs with a 20k weight bag

2.) He had rigged up a 35k weight bag to long ropes and basically had to pull for the length of the gym, run to the other and repeat

3.) Walking lunges with 12.5k dumb bell

4.) Weighted boxing sit ups on incline

5.) 10 x bicep curls with each kettle bell 16k, then 12k, then 8 k

6.) Military Press (bar only)

7.) Tricep dips

8.) Box squats with 10k weight bag

Did this circuit twice followed by uphill walk for 10 minutes then stretching. Hands hurt from rope, so will get some gloves this weekend...Was a good sesh. I am off tomorrow, Xmas shopping with my mum, so prob will not make the gym. Also have my mum and dad and the mother in law round for dinner this evening, so looking forward to that....I think! Next week is much more settled, so would expect at least 5 gym visits and better food organisation. Happy Thursday everyone x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

sounds like a good circuit! Definitely get some gloves asap or you will get some nasty callouses.

5 gym visits next week!!!! Seems a lot  Don't over do it.

Not sure about happy thursday roll on tomorrow evening haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Kind of him to get you gloves....:sad:

Oh well rough hands are great on a woman...lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Kind of him to get you gloves....:sad:
> 
> Oh well rough hands are great on a woman...lol


Ahem - I shall just have to take your word for it :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So no training this morning - a nice lie in, just about to go shopping with my Mum....Not sure why I end up doing all the shopping, I even get the pressies for his family - how does that work???

Nice meal last night - I shall say no more, apart from the fact it was a bit naughty and it will make you all jealous...Next week is definitely going to be better in terms of food, but for now I will make the best choices I can.....And I will get some pics up this weekend.....gulp!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

because if you don't, no one will!!!!

Tell about the meal. What sort of things are you eating on a daily basis?.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> because if you don't, no one will!!!!
> 
> Tell about the meal. What sort of things are you eating on a daily basis?.


The meal on Thursday was bad, bad, bad, but v.v.v. good :drool: Jamie Oliver recipe of steak, guinness and cheese pie - served with roasted new pots and vegetables......Even though I only had a small portion, felt like a proper fat [email protected] afterwards! Normally I would have an omelet or boiled eggs for breakfast, either a soup or salad for lunch and a normal evening meal - ie, chicken rice and veg, or pasta fish and salad. This usually goes out of the window on a Friday night whereby I become a wine monster and willpower does a runner.....

I have a very social job and life, so am out and about a lot, and I am a proper foodie - which sometimes makes eating healthily difficult, but have managed to lose 3 stone and keep it off...pretty much maintaining now, but would like more definition, so hence wanting to do more weights...... Sam, your gf is training isn't she - does she find she is hungrier or less so after training? Sometimes I simply cannot eat for hours afterwards, and other times I want to gnaw my arm off on my way home!!! Have a cool weekend.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Lovely day yesterday - did a pile of shopping with mum, so nearly all of the pressies bought......Then an evening out at my friends new pub, live Irish band and it was very lively. Was stupid and did not have any dinner, as a result I am starving this morning - A run would do me good I think, but it is v v frosty and given my hangover I would probably fall @rse over t!t...Not a good look in anyone's book......Now to catch up on everyones journal...Happy Saturday x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Funny you ask that about hunger. She loses her appetite after weights. She can put the food away when she wants though lol

That pie sounds amazing! It's the weekend wines allowed (so I tell myself).

Have a good day :-D


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Lovely day so far - spot of shopping (boring), then some lush king prawns with chilli, garlic, ginger and lime and a lot of shrieking at the telly seeing England whoop the All Blacks - I am expecting a texting frenzy to commence shortly as my bro live in NZ and an honorary All Black......gloat time ahead 

Just about to have a small hair of the dog, and then to cook some mussels - seafood saturday - YUM!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds like you have got some decent sessions in since I was last here well done, Wouldn't feel too guilty about having a few naughties meal wise. At least you know when you are having one and sound pretty sensible when it comes to food. Everything in moderation avoids a mega blowout an falling off the wagon completely in my book.

Enjoy your weekend and hope you have another good week of training next week.

p.s. I have just eaten a massive dinner (tis ok I'm bulking it's allowed! lol) and the thought of that king prawn dish you have described has just made me feel hungry again! haha


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, I sometimes can't eat at all after my workouts, find it very difficult so have some pro-peptide standing by, which is like a choccie mousse thing....I also wake up starving and then start chewing my arm off cos I have to go and workout first thing and the stampede to get my smoothie afterwards is only akin to a rabid dog approaching a human buttock taunting it in the street...errr?...well, okay, not too sure on that really but it sounds good right?

Today I had chicken in white wine sauce with mushrooms and tarragon, home made and my portion was HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGE!!!!

No potatoes though, but lots of veggies on the side...carrots, beans, blah blah....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I can see me raiding the firdge again at this rate with all this talk of food!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:
 

> I can see me raiding the firdge again at this rate with all this talk of food!


I am terrible about talking about food - I can be eating dinner and already be thinking about what I am going to eat for dinner the next night - it does my OH's head in!! Speaking of which, I have bought a nice big free range chicken which I am going to roast tomorrow with a pile of veg (been naughty today, not a single vegetable has passed my lips - unless you count a bit of onion cooked with the mussels...) Then I am going to strip the carcass and make a chicken and veg soup for lunches in the week......See, food chatter again.....! x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's it the fridge is getting hit again! Then I'm coming to your house for dinner tomorrow haha


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,

see you slipped in when I was packing for holiday. Welcome...

you're workouts sound a little like flubs'...

subbed so will be adding my 2pth when relevant.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Peeps!

Lush morning here, sun is out and I am inside having a bit of a kitchen disco, prepping up lunches and breakfasts for the week. I am determined to have a better week this week, and this is only achieved with organisation. So breakfast quiche is in the oven (cottage cheese, whisked eggs and then veggies and lean ham - sounds rank, but tastes good), then a good old spicy lentil and chickpea soup will be simmering away in about half an hour - sweet.

I took some pics this morning - well, lets just say I am not a good photographer and too embarrassed to ask anyone to take any of me in either my kit or my undies so you can critique what I am working with. So no pics yet - I may, just may put one or two up later if I am feeling brave - alternatively, I may just post some pics of me in my glad rags like LoveleeLady as she looks awesome... And frankly I look better with some clothes on!

Right - better get cracking - have a great Sunday x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Sounds like you have got some decent sessions in since I was last here well done, Wouldn't feel too guilty about having a few naughties meal wise. At least you know when you are having one and sound pretty sensible when it comes to food. Everything in moderation avoids a mega blowout an falling off the wagon completely in my book.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend and hope you have another good week of training next week.
> 
> p.s. I have just eaten a massive dinner (tis ok I'm bulking it's allowed! lol) and the thought of that king prawn dish you have described has just made me feel hungry again! haha


Ha - The way I have been eating recently anyone sane would think I am bulking too.... :nono: Reality is, I am greedy!! Thanks for stopping by. x


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi There.
> 
> I joined this forum a month ago and have been lurking around like some sort of mad stalker woman, but figured I would bite the bullet and start a journal to try and improve my diet and fitness. Just a little bit about me - I am 30 something, have office job which is pretty sedentary.
> 
> ...


lols love it we all like a little lush now and then

admire your ability at keeping the weight off

and sounds like you working mega hard


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> Lush morning here, sun is out and I am inside having a bit of a kitchen disco, prepping up lunches and breakfasts for the week. I am determined to have a better week this week, and this is only achieved with organisation. So breakfast quiche is in the oven (cottage cheese, whisked eggs and then veggies and lean ham - sounds rank, but tastes good), then a good old spicy lentil and chickpea soup will be simmering away in about half an hour - sweet.
> 
> ...


thanks chick!!

im sure you look class

re pics - go with what you feel comfortable with!!

personally i prefer to post nice classy ones

but im all for the nakid mens ones ha ha let them disrespect themselves all they want!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So it was a rude awakening this morning as I have not done any exercise since Thursday. Did not sleep at all well last night and felt proper ropy at 06.00hrs...still, got up and headed out of the door for some torture... There were two of us today, so it was "race day" - 3 MILES on the cross trainer, fortunately, the other girl is miles fitter and stronger, her co-ordination is sh!te, so I did well there. We then did 500m rowing which was good, again, I seemed to come out on top (for once - I am usually the one panting in the corner begging for mercy). Then it was a 20 minute cardio session on the power plate - this time, she kicked my @ss - so all swings and roundabout... Felt about a million times better at the end of the session than I did at the beginning. Tomorrow I have a one on one with the trainer and have elected to do legs - lord knows what this will mean, but will update tomorrow. I also got a couple of facial pics sorted yesterday, sort of before and after I lost weight which I will upload later. Happy Monday everyone (if there is such a thing...) x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning,that was fun ...hope your day improvesx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Morning,that was fun ...hope your day improvesx


It was fun....sort of!! Have a good one yourself.x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

forget that on a monday morning haha


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So finally brave enough to post a couple of pics - the first one was taken about 5 years ago at a friends wedding. At the time I did no exercise at all, ate like a pig (no change!) and smoked 20 a day.

The second pic was taken earlier this year, me and my friend had just done the London Moon (26 miles around London in our bra's, raising money for charity). Apologies for the red eyes, but I was completely knackered!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you look great now good job you should be proud!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Superb effort,reps accordingly


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All,

So had a pretty good day food wise yesterday - fruit and eggs for breakfast, homemade soup and ryvita for lunch and chicken risotto with rocket and asparagus for dinner. I was knackered tho and went to bed VERY early.....such a party animal :beer:

THis morning was legs. The gym was pretty quiet, so me and the trainer worked together on the following:

10 warm up on tread mill

Hack squats - 4 x 10

Calf Raises (on leg press machine) 4 x 10 then reduced weight to split, and carry on to failure

Leg Curls 3 x 10, then reduced weight to split, and carry on to failure

Leg Extension 3 x 10, then reduced weight to split and carry on to failure

Then plenty of stretching....Upper body tomorrow....eeekk - I am a bit of a weed...

It was the leg extensiosn that really got me in the end - could feel it while attempting to change gear on the way to work - I have heels on today, but fortunately brought flat shoes too - may actually save my life!!!

Hope you all have a good Tuesday x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

yey tuesday that means its almost wednesday which means its mid week and closer to the weekend woohooooo.

good leg session have fun trying to walk today


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, firstly you look really beautiful...how annoying!..haha...sorry..my joke...you are lovely though...soddit....oh! sorry did it again...hahaha.....

Nice workout there too but could I ask what you mean when you said "split"..I'm thinking you mean you do them with both legs and then you stop that and use just one leg at once?

and your not a bit of weed, you're just...just....under strong...for the moment.......  ..oh yeahh..I got that one didn't I?...hahaha

T


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hello there, firstly you look really beautiful...how annoying!..haha...sorry..my joke...you are lovely though...soddit....oh! sorry did it again...hahaha.....
> 
> Nice workout there too but could I ask what you mean when you said "split"..I'm thinking you mean you do them with both legs and then you stop that and use just one leg at once?
> 
> ...


Ohhh Flubs.....I am all coy and embarrassed (but secretly chuffed!!) - Thanks so much for your lovely words - have really made my day :wub:

When I was talking about split, the trainer said whatever weight I was repping (?) on (for instance 40kg), split it in two to 20kg and continue to failure for the fourth set - To be fair, some of these were too light and I went bit heavier - ON the leg extensions I was doing about 45kg, but the split to 21 kg was too light, however the 28kg was bl00dy hard to keep doing - which I suppose is the point really..... :confused1:

Hope you are now on the road to recovery and you are not quaking too much about the leg sessions that the boys have set you....I would be!!! Thanks so much for stopping by x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So - a princely 2.5 hours to get to work this morning from the gym, which is approx 17 miles....awesome! Essex and Suffolk County councils - the only people NEVER to watch the weather forecast!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> So - a princely 2.5 hours to get to work this morning from the gym, which is approx 17 miles....awesome! Essex and Suffolk County councils - the only people NEVER to watch the weather forecast!


they were too busy getting teeth white and orange spray tans to see the weather forecast


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What area of suffolk you in,we have a caravan in thetford forest,seasonal pitch/escape


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Right - so workout update - this is going to be really [email protected] as I have no idea what these exercises are officially called.....

Warmup on Cross trainer 10 minutes, then into the weights room for arms and shoulders..

(all standing up)

Using a round weight (usually on the end of a weight lifting bar) in each hand, lifting arms up overhead. 3 x 10

Using same weight as above, holding one weight in both hands, lift to waist height. 3 x 10

Bicep curls. 3 x 10 each arm

Tricep pull down (cable machine) 3 x 10

Chest press 3 x 10

knackered.com

Then I completely freaked myself out by losing control of the car on one of the country lanes. Was fully aware I was making lots of noise kind of like oh oh oh oh (A La Meg Ryan in When Harry Met Sally, but not nearly as funny). Fortunately there was no one else coming in the opposite direction - Never been scared of driving in icy conditions, but found it fairly heart stopping - then again, as I have mentioned before, I am complete wuss!

Yesterdays food was good - Usual breakfast of eggs and fruit, soup for lunch and dinner was poached fish, new pots and greens. See me polish my halo :innocent:

Hope you all have a good one - now off to eat lunch and catch up on journals x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

glad it was nothing serious. so easy to lose control once its gone your done for! heart stopping for sure.

sounds like you were using the plate as a kettlebell always fun playing with those or the vipr tube thing :no:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> What area of suffolk you in,we have a caravan in thetford forest,seasonal pitch/escape


Sorry - thought I posted back to this earlier....I live about 10 miles from Bury St Edmunds and work in Colchester. Me and the Man are off to Norfolk next week for a few days of R&R - it sounds like we never leave East Anglia - Promise you I am not inbred....much :stuart:

Where abouts in Essex are you?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So training this morning was good.

Treadmill - HIIT Training for 12 minutes

Boxing - pad work with the trainer 12 minutes - KILLER

Then a mini circuit in the weights gym:

sit ups on the incline bench while the trainer was trying to knock my head off with a medicine ball (I was supposed to be catching it....)

Woodcutter - 15 on each side

Weighted obliques - 20 on each side

repeat three times

Food was not great last night, we were at a friends house for dinner, so had no say in the matter, but I was good and only had a small portion and no wine (driving). Stupidly left my coat at the gym this morning, so will freeze my ass off later. All in all a pretty good start to a Thursday. x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alright blue 

you got your fella training yet ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Sorry - thought I posted back to this earlier....I live about 10 miles from Bury St Edmunds and work in Colchester. Me and the Man are off to Norfolk next week for a few days of R&R - it sounds like we never leave East Anglia - Promise you I am not inbred....much :stuart:
> 
> Where abouts in Essex are you?


Sarfend essex govna!

But we have a caravan in thetford forest,next spring we may have a party on site for ukm ,seems quite a few fancy coming,,,,


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> alright blue
> 
> you got your fella training yet ?


He is talking the good talk.......yet to see any action! He was asking loads of questions to his mate last night who is a gym freak, so I am hoping he will start next week.....Will never get him on here tho - he is a total technophobe....Mind you, if he could actually type and google stuff, I am sure I would never get him off the computer....Don't ask!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Sarfend essex govna!
> 
> But we have a caravan in thetford forest,next spring we may have a party on site for ukm ,seems quite a few fancy coming,,,,


Love a bit of Southend, not to mention the posh bit that is Leigh on Sea - I like sitting outside that shed/pub with a beer and some seafood! Let me know about UKM party next year - would def be interested, great to put faces to names etc and to quake at how massive you all are :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Love a bit of Southend, not to mention the posh bit that is Leigh on Sea - I like sitting outside that shed/pub with a beer and some seafood! Let me know about UKM party next year - would def be interested, great to put faces to names etc and to quake at how massive you all are :thumb:


Will do..


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So Friday comes around again - hurrah!

Been to gym this morning and it was a good all round work out.

1.)Treadmill, walk for three minutes and then a full on sprint for three minutes - thought I was going to have one of those "fall off the treadmill" moments...

2.) Boxing, 2 minutes on, then 2 minutes of kettle bells (boxing is pad work, done on power plates with trainer) - 2 x sets

3.) Power plate ab session - i was completely crap at this. Lots of planking (high to low) and grass hoppers, weighted oblique crunches, leg raises and a host of other killer moves...

4.) Finished off with a linked legs sit up session chucking the medicine ball at my partner

and sttttrrrrreeeetttccchhh!

I found it hard this morning - The sessions this week have all been at least 45 minutes and really have felt like a good all over body work out (have the bruises to show for it). No pain no gain. I was with another girl this morning, she only comes to the session twice a week and she is an animal. Very very slight, but so athletic and fit, she totally puts me to shame - plus she has had two kids and looks freaking amazing. Does not do wonders for my confidence!

Anyway - tonight is a works Christmas party - part of me is dreading it, the other part of me tells me to just enjoy it, even if they aren't the people you would normally choose to go out with, I am sure they will be fun.....gulp....dress is packed, hotel is booked....pics may be posted depending on mood... Have a top Friday everyone x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

sounds like your getting fitter you will be giving her a run for her money very soon! 

enjoy the works party. They always end in tears hahaha

have a good day :x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

have fun and deffo post pics!!!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Haven't brought my camera - D'oh! So will be reliant on other people....Enjoy your night too - and PICS!! x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

i'll 'forget' our camera too lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> sounds like your getting fitter you will be giving her a run for her money very soon!
> 
> enjoy the works party. They always end in tears hahaha
> 
> have a good day :x


Thanks Sam - I always feel fitter, and then she comes along and blows me out of the water :cursing: Something to aspire to maybe? But she is a little on the thin side AND she reckons she is fat!

Hope you had a good sesh yesterday - just off to find your journal x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice sesh blue , have a good party and let your hair down its fine to relax now and then .

pictures of a drunk as well


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ukm rules=pics or noparty!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> nice sesh blue , have a good party and let your hair down its fine to relax now and then .
> 
> pictures of a drunk as well


Trouble is, I like to party a little too much/too often......I am certain I will go downa notch in my colleagues esteem as I am very "proper" at work and a right old so and so (make of that what you will) out of work....Drunk pictures are NEVER flattering (yes I am vain), but who I am refuse IF there is a camera there........x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Ukm rules=pics or noparty!


Yes drill sergeant!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> i'll 'forget' our camera too lol


You get to take your wife?? More than we are allowed.....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> You get to take your wife?? More than we are allowed.....


the GIRLFRIEND is taking me... there a good bunch techies too so there is no drunken antics, but most will e driving anyway..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Trouble is, I like to party a little too much/too often......I am certain I will go downa notch in my colleagues esteem as I am very "proper" at work and a right old so and so (make of that what you will) out of work....Drunk pictures are NEVER flattering (yes I am vain), but who I am refuse IF there is a camera there........x


my xmas party will involve getting touched up by drunken dudes saying my what big arms you have or fcuk me you look scary and the women well i quite enjoy them grinding up against me although my legs look like snails have been crawling up them all night :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> my xmas party will involve getting touched up by drunken dudes saying my what big arms you have or fcuk me you look scary and the women well i quite enjoy them grinding up against me although my legs look like snails have been crawling up them all night :lol:


I remember it well,,,,,meeeeerrry chrissssssstmasssssssssssss,you big hunk of bbbbbbbwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaap!all over the doors!

Fire exits got well used too though...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> the GIRLFRIEND is taking me... there a good bunch techies too so there is no drunken antics, but most will e driving anyway..


I used to work with a load of techies and they were worst behaved - got into some right scrapes.......My mother always warned me about the quiet ones!! Hope you have a great time x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> I used to work with a load of techies and they were worst behaved - got into some right scrapes.......My mother always warned me about the quiet ones!! Hope you have a great time x


nah they're all getting on a bit like us, it will be a refined sensible night out - don't like it when you are having to 'watch what your colleagues' are doing...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> my xmas party will involve getting touched up by drunken dudes saying my what big arms you have or fcuk me you look scary and the women well i quite enjoy them grinding up against me although my legs look like snails have been crawling up them all night :lol:


Ewwww - grim! Honestly, I don't know what kind of establishment you are working at, but you sound like you enjoy it :tongue: Ours will be very restrained - picture the scene - "pass the salt if one does not mind" and "oh no sir, one sherry is enough for me"........NOT!! Already got some fizz on ice for getting ready, but please be assured I am much better behaved than the women you are talking about....No doormen where I am going anyway :whistling:x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> nah they're all getting on a bit like us, it will be a refined sensible night out - don't like it when you are having to 'watch what your colleagues' are doing...


Amen to that! x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Ewwww - grim! Honestly, I don't know what kind of establishment you are working at, but you sound like you enjoy it :tongue: Ours will be very restrained - picture the scene - "pass the salt if one does not mind" and "oh no sir, one sherry is enough for me"........NOT!! Already got some fizz on ice for getting ready, but please be assured I am much better behaved than the women you are talking about....No doormen where I am going anyway :whistling:x


haha well your welcome in our place if you want to have some fun with normal people


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> "pass the salt if one does not mind" and "oh no sir, one sherry is enough for me".......


... took me a while to translate that lol


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> So - a princely 2.5 hours to get to work this morning from the gym, which is approx 17 miles....awesome! Essex and Suffolk County councils - the only people NEVER to watch the weather forecast!


Tell me about it, took me an hour to get across Colchester this week when it snowed! Enjoy the Christmas do!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

SamG said:


> Tell me about it, took me an hour to get across Colchester this week when it snowed! Enjoy the Christmas do!


Thanks for dropping in Sam - I work in Colchester too and almost turned around...but there was no-where to go.......Have great weekend x


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Thanks! Great journal so far ill keep nipping in, good to see another East anglian around!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

SO back from the hell that is the annual works party. I was not really feeling it, but made the effort and lets say the wine helped! :lol:

Bit slow this morning - had breakfast at the hotel and that should keep me going until dinner tonight. I am currently making a v spicy chilli with lean beef chunks to be served with rice and salad later today. Not training today, knackered and trained enough this week. The rest of the day is mundane stuff, washing and ironing and then when the man gets home from work I will drag him off to enjoy the clean bed :whistling:

Happy saturday folks x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sunday again - wtf happened??

Am off shopping in a bit for final bits of Xmas pressies this morning - I may have to purchase myself a new pair of shoes - you know, I need them for work, but must keep saying to myself, pressies for other people first, then can treat myself - I have been a good girl you know :whistling:

No training again today, but back on it tomorrow morning - I am sort of looking forward to it already, although come 6.00hrs tomorrow morning, I probably will not feel the same ......

Roast lamb for dinner today, slow roasted with all the trimmings - well it is Sunday afterall. x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

A break is good, enjoy your day and back to the grindstone tomorow :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sunday roast...yum...however, that is a once in a blue moon for me as I can't leave the table until I'm 20 stone and have eaten the plates, knives and forks and chewed the napkins in case I spilled some...hahaha...I'm having spagettini with a fresh tuna sauce made with tomtoes, capers, anchovies, wine and garlic...oh yeah! stinkers gonna stink!!!...

well, that's the plan anyway....and If can't be bothered to make that I have a good ole standby chicken in the fridge and will just make some salad or something.....

Have a great dayeeeee.... 

ps: one can never have too many pairs of shoes dahhhhhhling!!!.....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Sunday roast...yum...however, that is a once in a blue moon for me as I can't leave the table until I'm 20 stone and have eaten the plates, knives and forks and chewed the napkins in case I spilled some...hahaha...I'm having spagettini with a fresh tuna sauce made with tomtoes, capers, anchovies, wine and garlic...oh yeah! stinkers gonna stink!!!...
> 
> well, that's the plan anyway....and If can't be bothered to make that I have a good ole standby chicken in the fridge and will just make some salad or something.....
> 
> ...


Hi Flubbs - I LOVE roast and the big man has to have one on a Sunday (or I think he may actually die..), I can stop at one decent plateful, but I have to clear up immediately afterwards, as I have been known to make a roast meat and yorkshire pudding sandwich - i know- rank, but strangely addictive....The other half is worse, I have come home from an early morning run and found him tucking into an entire plateful of roast dinner at 7.00hrs, thinking I had gone to work.....think it made me love him more - knowing he is as much as a pig as I am 

Oh yes, Xmas shopping all done AND a new pair of shoes, although I did put back a pair of knee high leather boots - will be purchased in sales.....maybe.... :whistling:

x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So Monday morning arrives again......Fasted cardio

10 mins HIIT training on treadmill -managed to get up to 16kph for a full minute and did not think I was going to die either - result :tongue:

Powerplate session which included:

Weighted box squats, weighted lunges, mountain climbers, burpees, step ups, star jumps, grasshoppers - rinse and repeat.

Was quite intense for a Monday - Did not feel so great at the time, but felt goooooooooooooood afterwards...

Had a great day yesterday - spent faaaar to much money, drank too much wine, but ate sensibly and the shoes and stockings I had purchased for work made an early appearance so an early night was had too..... :rolleye: Now just have to get through the rest of the day. Have a fab one x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

its key to make sure you get your food in after being out drinking.

So anything funny happen at the xmas party?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> So Monday morning arrives again......Fasted cardio
> 
> 10 mins HIIT training on treadmill -managed to get up to 16kph for a full minute and did not think I was going to die either - result :tongue:
> 
> ...


Well done my darling,got that Monday one done,,,,,,,it realy settles the week down for a pattern,,x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> its key to make sure you get your food in after being out drinking.
> 
> So anything funny happen at the xmas party?


No gossip from the party - everyone had a few too many drinks, plenty of dancing and the most RUBBISH dj in history - I swear the man lived and died circa 1973. Now I like a bit of Luther Vandross as much as the next person, but almost 2 hours of 70's soul was enough to turn me and my friends to shots - then we snuck into the other function room for a boogie, which was marginally better, if you can count Whitney Houston as better.....

Sounds like your training went well :thumb: Keep up the excellent work - reading your progress really spurs me on x


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

You wasn't in "Roberts" was you lol? Sounds a familiar setup!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SamG said:


> You wasn't in "Roberts" was you lol? Sounds a familiar setup!


Aw cheers jo, it's comments like that, that keep me going!

Your doing pretty damn well yourself  x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

SamG said:


> You wasn't in "Roberts" was you lol? Sounds a familiar setup!


Ha ha ha - not been in Roberts for years! Sounds as [email protected] as it used to be!! We were at the Golf Club in Stoke By Nayland - we are posh geezers! x


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Aw cheers jo, it's comments like that, that keep me going!
> 
> Your doing pretty damn well yourself  x


Group hug!! :stuart:


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Haha must be for that place! Well done on the 16kph today too that's good going, minute and a half next time!

Oh and I hate burpees


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Tuesday - How did that happen so quickly?? Got home from work last night to find the big man making me chicken and veg soup for lunches and a shepherds pie for tea - nice one! He is a landscaper and tends to get pretty quiet this time of year, and yesterday he had a massive energy surge and cleared out the spare room for decorating, re-arranged the kitchen and cleared out the cupboard under the stairs. Looks so much better and frankly, those are the sort of jobs I hate doing. Wonder what he is after.....?

This morning was bl00dy arctic - the car was frozen solid, and even the de-icer did not work, so I was late for the gym - no worries there tho, I was the only one there apart from the trainer. So it was a quick warm up on the tread mill, followed by my first ever proper kettlebell session - on the powerplate. My co-ordination is laughable, and how I did not black my eyes or knock my teeth out is anyones guess...I managed to whack my left wrist and bicep on several occasions, so suspect I will look like I have done a few rounds later on..... It was much harder than I thought it would be and every exercise included both squats or lunges as well as arms. Tomorrow is upper body - bring it on!! Hope you all have a top Tuesday x


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

A proper kettlebell workout is much harder than it looks. Not sure about the powerplate so won't comment on that but I supplement workouts with kettlebell sessions on my off days for cardio quite often. Wait for those swings and snatches!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I kept thinking I was going to smash the kettlebell into the powerplate - I was soon assured I was too short (and weedy) to do that. Not sure if the powerplate added anything extra, but we use it quite frequently, and the exercises we do on there are much more intensified normally than if we were to do them on the floor.......I'll see how sore I am tomorrow x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, I love kettlebell workouts, I use 12kg kettlebells, bloopin' ard work but soooo worth it...we have some of those machines in my gym but I've never been on them, and some of the ladies who i see on them squat down and they look as if they are about to have a poop! :scared: ..hahahaha....I prefer chucking myself about the gym like a nutter personally... :innocent:

Have a good day..


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah Flubs, if only it was as easy as that. Our training in a sadist and we use the powerplate for cardio stuff, box jumps, lunging on and off, step ups, burpees too - we use it as an additional cardio piece of equipment and I can guarantee that I will get a good sweat on when we use it. The ladies that simply bend over on it thinking they will get a nice bum are sadly mistaken - if it were that easy, I would take my toast and have my brekkie on it! I am with you on the chucking yourself about lark tho


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

nice and mixed bag of workouts you are doing, that'll be good for keeping it interesting and not getting bored of the same thing over and over.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

I guess the powerplate is to strengthen core and stability but as I say never used one.

Had an hour of kettlebells, trx work, body weight and box jumps this morning so I feel your soreness!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Ah Flubs, if only it was as easy as that. Our training in a sadist and we use the powerplate for cardio stuff, box jumps, lunging on and off, step ups, burpees too - we use it as an additional cardio piece of equipment and I can guarantee that I will get a good sweat on when we use it. The ladies that simply bend over on it thinking they will get a nice bum are sadly mistaken - if it were that easy, I would take my toast and have my brekkie on it! I am with you on the chucking yourself about lark tho


 :clap:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All. A balmy -5 in sunny Colchester this morning. The de-icer did not work, so in order to defrost the car I ended up using an empty wine bottle full of luke warm water - gawd only knows what the milkman made of me.....

Work out was OK this morning - not the best...

Treadmill

Boxing - this I love - I am crap at it, but love it. Plenty of pad work, again, my coordination leave something to be desired, but heck, cannot be knocked for lack on enthusiasm (or lack of breath!!)

Abs - well, lets just say, I was not on my game this morning. Ab wheel was OK, oblique crunches with 10k DB was definitely not my best look and weight side thingys (no idea how to even describe em really) were OK, but made my arms ache - I know - pathetic!! Repeated three times.

Today is my last day at work for a week - HURRAH! Trouble is, I have THIS much work to do before the end of the day, so must not keep nipping on here - find it far too distracting. Am having a day at home tomorrow, and then on Friday me and the big man are off to Norfolk. We have hired this little mini converted barn for a few days, all roaring log fires and beach walks - cannot freaking wait.

Hope you all have a top Wednesday, and if you see me lurking on here today, tell me to F off and get some work done. x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...loved that post, made me smile loads...hahahaha..hope you get through the workload and I'm in the same postion too ...I have a ton of work to do today but it's so tempting to just nip in and out of here for a quick post and a nose etc...see what "our boys" are getting up to....

Have a great day...and if I see you i will chase you out, only if you do the same for me right?..hahaha..x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Flubs - See I snuck back in and you are already here - LOVE the distraction! I am going to check out your journal now -ahem- only to return the favour and reward myself for eating breakfast and writing three sentences of a report....x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey [Redacted] - See I snuck back in and you are already here - LOVE the distraction! I am going to check out your journal now -ahem- only to return the favour and reward myself for eating breakfast and writing three sentences of a report....x


:laugh:...busted! hahaha....OUT BLUEJAY!!!!! and I'm out too...cough.... :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like a good workout! Boxing is great give it a couple of months and your stamina will have increased exponentially. Plus you will have a mean left hook to keep the blokes in check.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Norfolk sounds great, just the weather for it too to hide away in a heated cabin.

Boxing is excellent cardio and teaches coordination too, destroys my shoulders when I do it though.

Do you train in Colchester or Suffolk? Still a proper frost here looking out!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Sam - My shoulders are not too bad, but left arm, wrist and hand are bruised to feck - combination of boxing, not being able to control the kettlebell and a couple of mystery marks (potentially from the Xmas party) - Wouldn't mind, but I am actually right handed!!

My usual gym is in Sudbury, but I occasionally work out at Colchester as I have access to the gym on the Garrison. It is still freezing here - grass and trees all white and frosty...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Sam - My shoulders are not too bad, but left arm, wrist and hand are bruised to feck - combination of boxing, not being able to control the kettlebell and a couple of mystery marks (potentially from the Xmas party) - Wouldn't mind, but I am actually right handed!!
> 
> My usual gym is in Sudbury, but I occasionally work out at Colchester as I have access to the gym on the Garrison. It is still freezing here - grass and trees all white and frosty...


We must try and get upto our place in thetford,dunno if time will allow though:wacko:Have a lovely break Bj!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ps get some work done!!!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

end of year is always fun as we try to clear the decks for xmas...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rykard said:


> end of year is always fun as we try to clear the decks for xmas...


I am contemplating a fire!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Make time Big Man, surely you can find a spare few hours in between naps!! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Make time Big Man, surely you can find a spare few hours in between naps!! x


Not today,i am officialy doing fook all,but rest!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Sam - My shoulders are not too bad, but left arm, wrist and hand are bruised to feck - combination of boxing, not being able to control the kettlebell and a couple of mystery marks (potentially from the Xmas party) - Wouldn't mind, but I am actually right handed!!
> 
> My usual gym is in Sudbury, but I occasionally work out at Colchester as I have access to the gym on the Garrison. It is still freezing here - grass and trees all white and frosty...


Up at corporal budd? I'm not odd by the way lol, I work over at goojerat barracks so just curious! I hear that budd is well kitted out!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes to Corporal Budd - I am part of the Contractor team on the Garrison....There are two gyms within Corporal Budd - the one downstairs has everything (free weights, cardio machines and weight machines) - it also has TV's etc - the other one is upstairs and is generally used by wives etc, but is not as well equipped. I take it you use a different gym.....I thought I would be fazed by getting all unattractive and sweaty in front of soldiers, but frankly, they don't care, and neither do I! Odd or not, its nice to meet you! x


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, i am a member of fitness first which I need to cancel and now go to lwfitness down at East gates.

Used to use the gym in goojerat but then a load of the rmp came back from tour and its really not big enough for many.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Oh and nice to meet you too (cyberspace wise of course!)


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All.

Not been to gym yet - trying to summon up the energy to go as it will be the last one for a week but I am not feeling it at all. I need to grow a set and crack on!!

Had a good night last night - met some friends for a few drinks and home relatively early for a bite to eat. Feels like I am holiday now, keep forgetting that I have to go back next week for two days - boo!

Gym update to follow when I drag my ars£ of the chair! x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I seeeeee....hummmmm......i think I'm gonna have to send you some of my energency gummi bears...orange ones...specially put aside in my woolly sox for such things like this...and...and...becuase I like you so much, I won't even lick them before i post them off.... 

TRAIN.....TRAIN..........TRAIN............


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

get down there and give us some blood sweat and tears, not necessarily in that order


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All.
> 
> Not been to gym yet - trying to summon up the energy to go as it will be the last one for a week but I am not feeling it at all. I need to grow a set and crack on!!
> 
> ...


sounds like you need a routine to get yo ass motivated


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

scared now..... :thumbup1:

x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> scared now..... :thumbup1:
> 
> x


you should be Big E is hunting you down.. armed with a routine...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Well I made it to the gym - it was an epic session. I made the mistake of telling Steve I needed something that would keep me going for a week........

Treadmill - Hiit training for 10 mins

Legs

Leg Extensions (20 or to fail), Leg Curls (20 or to fail), Box squats with a 20k weight bag (20), step ups onto the bench (v. high for a short **** like me) (20) - Repeat three times

Chest Press (20 or to fail), skull crushes (20 or to fail) three times

Lat rows (20 )/ Not sure how to describe this, but lying on a bench with a dumb bell over my head (20) - repeat

Then Abs - weighted crunches, incline sit ups with a medicine ball, then sit ups with boxing - 3 times

Even the big boys at the gym commented that I must have p1ssed the trainer off. It may not seem much to you, but for me it was an almighty session.

More to follow x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Well I made it to the gym - it was an epic session. I made the mistake of telling Steve I needed something that would keep me going for a week........
> 
> Treadmill - Hiit training for 10 mins
> 
> ...


good to hear you got off yer backside sounds like you had a good sesh


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Ewen - It was a really good session, and something I feel I should do more often, but I had Steve the power lifter in my ear the whole time which does not always happen....

GOing to catch up on journals now, then off line for 5/6 days - Have a good one and be sure - I will be watching...... :cool2: xxx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha I'll check for rustling bushes lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hane a good one guys..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hows it going Jo already for xmas?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Annnnnnnnnnnnd back in the room!

Had a great few days away in not-so-sunny Norfolk. Plenty of good old over indulgence, interspersed with some nice long sea side, bracing walks, then back in the pub for a warming glass or red or two.... 

Back to work tomorrow, works Xmas lunch on Friday and lord knows what else.....Pressies bought and wrapped, but keep thinking I am forgetting something.........

Now off to catch up on what you have all been up to - all naughty I hope :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome back!x


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Welcome back mate hopefully feeling recharged after your break?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 104664
> View attachment 104663
> 
> 
> Welcome back!x


x2 BeeJ...sounds like you had a lovely time. I'm off to have lunch with some friends tomorra so I think I may be having a glass of wine....only one though as I'll be driving...good way to stop me from falling from grace...hahaha...although sadly I do tend to get pished on only 2 ....hahaha...or a large 1....sad i know, but there it is...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

SamG said:


> Welcome back mate hopefully feeling recharged after your break?


Hiya Sam - Had such a lovely time, shame to be back!! Training, I fear will take a back burner until after Xmas, but I WILL make it to Corporal Budd between Xmas and NY (working :confused1: )....def need to burn off some of the fun that was had! Hope you are well x


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Yes I'm good ta, dragged myself to the gym today but my throat hurts so dosing up now. Loads of nasties going about at the moment!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So back to the gym this morning - first session for a week. There was a lot of cardio (cross trainer and then a rowing race - I lost by 2 seconds this time....bummer, but it was over a longer distance). Then it was lots of weighted cardio on the power plates (burpees, side planks, step ups, lunges etc etc). I was knackered, but it was a good session. Not sure about tomorrow as I have another Xmas bash, this time at lunchtime, so need to rely on lifts into work.....I will try and squeeze a run in over the weekend to keep things ticking over.....x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hope you are better in time for Xmas - everyone here is dropping like flies x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

SO no gym today - but another works do - Our office is very small, only six of us (three in their 60's and the rest of us a lot younger). Never usually a very wild affair, but the boss is off sick today so am hoping it may be a bit more lively than usual. Have decided to dress up a bit in a red dress (giving the old boys a treat) and have ordered some mulled wine and mince pies to be delivered to the office at half ten - could be messy...or in fact, I could just be home dead early!! Have a great Friday everyone, and someone, please do some exercise for me!

Thanks! x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hope your office parties arent wild with lots of pics of t1ts and 4rses on photocopier lol.. send me some if thats the case. please not of any 60 plus year olds though hahaha..

dont know why i only seen this is it a new new journal, im sure i posted in another one of yours too ??

anyway enjoy your day , i bet ya look hot hot hot in red hahaha XX


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

It is my only journal, but I am pretty sure you have posted before...............The "do" was wilder than previous years, one of the 60 year olds had to be escorted home.........Not a pretty sight I can tell you! No t1ts or @ss shots (thank god), but there was some table dancing (when I got home - which pleased the man indoors no end!). Feeling it this morning though.....Have to meet some clients today for drinks, frankly, I will be pleased when the season is over and I can get back to routine....There is fearfully little training going on in this journal at the mo......

Oh yes, red dress rocked :lol: x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha i`ll have to get my mrs to table dance for me


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> haha i`ll have to get my mrs to table dance for me


Ha ha ha - In my head it looked like this:



But in reality, I suspect it was more like this:



Oh yes, falling off the table is not terribly s£xy either! x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha ha - In my head it looked like this:
> 
> View attachment 104917
> 
> ...


PMSL ... little red dress pics would have been nice  xx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So yet another day passes without exercise - this really is rubbish. I am def on for a sesh tomorrow morning and if it is anything like the last session with Steve, I expect it to be painful and in a weird way I am looking forward to it. The man is off out with his mates later and I am meeting an old friend who is back for Xmas for a drink or two, but will keep it to a minimum as gym and work are calling tomorrow.....Hope you are all doing well and not overindulging.....yet! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What has been happening in here then?

Fookin crackin time girl,that is livin,though we do have a rule on here and it is 'Pictures or it did not happen'  ,regarding home table dance(give hubby a camera next time)

Don't worry we don't blush.....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

biglbs said:


> though we do have a rule on here and it is 'Pictures or it did not happen'  ,regarding home table dance(give Colleague a camera next time)


corrected


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rykard said:


> corrected


No,,,,,,,, table dance was when she got home a?, Jo222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222 am sure that was far better than the party events


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

biglbs said:


> No,,,,,,,, table dance was when she got home a?, Jo222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222 am sure that was far better than the party events


bu88er misread - need to see the vid then not just pictures lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> What has been happening in here then?
> 
> Fookin crackin time girl,that is livin,though we do have a rule on here and it is 'Pictures or it did not happen'  ,regarding home table dance(give hubby a camera next time)
> 
> ...


I DO blush easily!! I cannot remember if there was a camera there (I hope not!), but I am on the lookout for a new one in the new year sales and there will be plenty of pics then...........When I am back on the wagon and not out on the town making a t1t out of myself :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I managed to get my sorry ar$e to the gym this morning and got a good sweat on. It was not easy, firstly, the big man fell in through the door about 01.00hrs after a night out with his mates - told me he loved me about a dozen times, then told me he loved jesus and god (news to me) farted and fell asleep - lovely! I am sure I am much more refined on my girls night out!! Anyway, getting up at six was not so easy, but glad I did, it also made me regret eating some [email protected] over the last few days, really does not make me feel good. Need some low fat, high veg content in the next few days, but that is not going to happen either...It was all cardio today, proper sweat dripping off my nose, such an attractive look...

So today is faffing around at work for another hour or so, then home with the shopping (oh yes, squeezed a quick nip round the supermarket before work too), then lunch with my buddy and then a quiet night in - giving that liver rest....

Thanks to all of you who have popped in to say hello, I really appreciate it. I fully intend to get training and gorgeous in the new year - starting with a decent diet, plenty of gymmage and knocking the wine on the head.........hopefully..... :lol:

Happy Christmas and a peaceful New Year to you all x


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jo and happy new year to you too. I'm working today and then tomorrow afternoon too :what: but hey Ho.

Sounds like the fella had a good night!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

SamG said:


> Merry Christmas Jo and happy new year to you too. I'm working today and then tomorrow afternoon too :what: but hey Ho.
> 
> Sounds like the fella had a good night!


Happy Christmas Sam - Hope that the boys and girls are well behaved for you and that you at least have NY off. Have a good one x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Have a great day


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ........happy everything missis.....good to see you got into e gym.....I will be, at some point.....between now and death...lol...warmest wishes to ya..x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

And to you Flubs - I am thinking about going to the gym this arvo, but only if I can stop munching turkey sarnies (brought a suitcase full of em to work with me today) - No-one likes a puker on the treadmill!! x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> And to you Flubs - I am thinking about going to the gym this arvo, but only if I can stop munching turkey sarnies (brought a suitcase full of em to work with me today) - No-one likes a puker on the treadmill!! x


also makes the treadmill slippy I hear...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> also makes the treadmill slippy I hear...


Bit stinky too!! Thankfully the sandwich stayed down, it was a mixture of cardio and arms (bench press, flies and overhead) then more cardio and abs. Arms are now killing me, but sooooooo glad I went. Just need to get the diet back on track now..... x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Make sure you nail the upcoming yr :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> Make sure you nail the upcoming yr :thumbup1:


Thanks Milky - sometimes I wish I was a fussy fecker - would make it so much easier, but I am a total foodie (and a greedy mare to boot!!) x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So feeling pretty darn achy after yesterday's efforts. Arms are dead and abs are telling me they worked yesterday. No gym today, at work and then a drinks party later. We are off to the coast tomorrow to see friends, but will try and get a sesh in before we go. Honestly, its exhausting at the moment, really looking forward to getting back into a routine. Have a good Friday folks x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ, I know what you mean, I love the hols and all that but my routine gets right kicking and sometimes it's a relief to get back to work.....oh pooop! Did I actually say that out loud? Kick me now, and leave me on the floor......lol

Have a good day...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning BlueJ, I know what you mean, I love the hols and all that but my routine gets right kicking and sometimes it's a relief to get back to work.....oh pooop! Did I actually say that out loud? Kick me now, and leave me on the floor......lol
> 
> Have a good day...x


Consider yourself kicked out!!! Work I can do without, its just the rest of the routine that goes to pot without work as the stabilizer......Have a good one yourself x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ, have a good day whatever you're up to..


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All - And so 2012 is drawing to a close - only one more party to contend with and then it is back on it - big style. I went on a six mile walk in the wind and rain yesterday and I felt great for it - then it was round a mates house for a late lunch and scrabble (rock and roll!!) - staggered home fat and happy and have just woken up. We have friends round tonight and we are cooking up a Chinese feast today, but not before I brave the sales to return two tops (one too big the other too small around my arms). I also bought a new camera in the sales on Friday, so no more excuses for no pics - preferably gym based ones rather than ones with me clutching large drinks (my usual pose! Happy New Year - thanks for reading and hope you have a great one. x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I like the idea of a long walk, take my little doggy, Stig and off l go !

May do that tomorow, got legs today.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

January 2nd - Mission Impossible.

Dragged my wobbly @ss back to the gym today. Was great. Me, my sometime gym buddy and the trainer and 40 minutes of clambering back on the wagon. Started with 10 minutes on the treadmill, followed by 30 minutes of 1 minute bursts which included, tricep dips, press ups, step ups, grasshoppers, plank, side planks, star jumps, mountain climbers to name but a few. Cue plenty of stretching and sweating and generally patting myself on the back (I know, self congratulations is not pretty). Now I am back at work with a cup of hot water and lemon (not detoxing, its my preferred drink - other than wine!). I have soup prepped for lunch and am determined to take one day at a time. I was 9 stone 6 on the scales this morning which was not too bad considering, although, I tend not to worry too much about the scales, more mirror and clothes and general well being...

Right - am off to catch up on everyone's diaries - Must ease myself in gently at work!! Happy New Year x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> January 2nd - Mission Impossible.
> 
> Dragged my wobbly @ss back to the gym today. Was great. Me, my sometime gym buddy and the trainer and 40 minutes of clambering back on the wagon. Started with 10 minutes on the treadmill, followed by 30 minutes of 1 minute bursts which included, tricep dips, press ups, step ups, grasshoppers, plank, side planks, star jumps, mountain climbers to name but a few. Cue plenty of stretching and sweating and generally patting myself on the back (I know, self congratulations is not pretty). Now I am back at work with a cup of hot water and lemon (not detoxing, its my preferred drink - other than wine!). I have soup prepped for lunch and am determined to take one day at a time. I was 9 stone 6 on the scales this morning which was not too bad considering, although, I tend not to worry too much about the scales, more mirror and clothes and general well being...
> 
> Right - am off to catch up on everyone's diaries - Must ease myself in gently at work!! Happy New Year x


Morning Bluej...well done..sounds like fun? hahaha...9 stone 6...fook! did you have to put that in? I'm 10 stone 7 ish....9 stone 6 is my nirvana...:laugh: hoping to get somewhere near to that mark in the next 3 months...see what happens...flol....fat chance...giving it a go though...

Have a great day..


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Bluej...well done..sounds like fun? hahaha...9 stone 6...fook! did you have to put that in? I'm 10 stone 7 ish....9 stone 6 is my nirvana...:laugh: hoping to get somewhere near to that mark in the next 3 months...see what happens...flol....fat chance...giving it a go though...
> 
> Have a great day..


What I forgot to mention Flubs, is that I am a midget - a mighty towering 5 foot 1 which makes me pretty, ahem, curvy for my height....Oh yes, with your legs, there is NO need to worry about weight - it is simply a number. Have a tops one yourself x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

For the first time in a long time I managed an entire day without eating some sort of rubbish and not a drop of booze passed my lips - hurrah :innocent:

In fact I was that bl00dy angelic today I was early for the gym - this is unheard of, usually I am panting at the door apologising for being late. Different trainer today and my gym buddy wanted to do arms and chest, but not before a 2k treadmill race and a 1000m rowing race. I was suitably smug after the rowing (despite having difficulty standing afterwards), but the smile was wiped off during the arms session which I found tough. Aching nicely now though and I have requested a circuit session tomorrow so that is a good all round workout before the weekend. Chicken pasta salad made for lunch and sipping hot black coffee today, for a change. I suspect this good behaviour will end soon!! Happy Thursday folks x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mmmm black coffee


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Noice one missis....noice one indeed......well done...

I could have eaten one of my own legs by lunchtime today..lol....I am convincing myself I am starving despite the rolls of wobble all around me bar my fingers...hahaha...I'm working through the pain and may have to go to bed imminently or go and sit in the garden and pretend I don't have a kitchen...hahaha


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds like you have had a couple of really good workouts to start the year off, well done


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...Fridayyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...huzzaaaaah whoop whoop...

Have a great day, enjoy any training you do and enjoy a noice glass of wine tonight with your feet up...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Sounds like you have had a couple of really good workouts to start the year off, well done


Thanks Alan - I did feel that missing a few sessions over Xmas actually did me a bit of good. Back to it now - with a vengeance :clap:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning BlueJ...Fridayyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...huzzaaaaah whoop whoop...
> 
> Have a great day, enjoy any training you do and enjoy a noice glass of wine tonight with your feet up...x


Morning Flubsie! I have even been considering not having wine tonight (I suspect the wine growers of the world may go into decline)...Now don't quote me (my mind is easily changed!), but considering having one "dry" day over the weekend (which of course is Friday Saturday and Sunday, even though Friday is technically a working day...  )

Have a fab one yourself and don't be over doing things Mrs!! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So Friday rolls round again - thank GOD!! Had another night off the booze and with an uber healthy dinner too - keeerrrching :thumb: Got home to find the much beloved making me a chicken and veg soup for todays lunch - result, and even had a smirk to myself as I watched him cram in a Mars Bar and then make a comment about going back to the gym...watch this space - I so want him to get into it again - he is pretty strong and fit, but is getting that gut that we all fight...I don't care, he is a top bloke and I am lucky to have him, I just know he will feel a lot better about himself if he lost a bit of timber....Anyway - Workout!

My gym buddy blew me out this morning, so there was only me for circuits. Nowhere to hide.... 1 minute bursts of:

Box jumps

ladder runs with hurdles with a 10k weight bag on shoulders

pulling the 35kg weight bag the length of the gym

step ups with weighted hammer curls

Box squats with 20k weight bag

On swiss ball, light weight, arms straight out in front and then crossing back and forth

Kettle bell swings (12k)

Ab roller - this time he set up a wide weightlifters bar - MUCH harder than the traditional ab roller IMO

Sweat a lot and do it again. Then it was 5 minutes on the cross trainer, 5 mins abs and streeeeeettttccccchhhhhh

When I got to work I attempted to take some pics of me in my gym gear, but mainly got pictures of the shower wall, so will attempt to do them again in front of the mirror at home. Let me warn you, they are embarrassingly pathetic compared to most of you (not just saying that), but I know I have come a long way already and know that it is a lifetime effort....

Work awaits - have a GREAT weekend and now off to catch up on you all x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I think I would have a heart attack and die halfway through the cardio work outs you do!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I just love looking at shower walls....you show me yours and I'll show you mine?

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I think I would have a heart attack and die halfway through the cardio work outs you do!


Ha ha ha - I often think the same!! :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

SO the idea of staying off the wine was a good one - I failed, but the idea was there!

Food has been good so that is a bonus!

No gym, but walking later if the weather holds out.

Happy Sunday folks - Roast chicken and the trimmings later....hungry already..... :drool: x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

How does Monday come around again so quickly??? This morning was a legs workout - not sure how good this plan was...you know, in hindsight as I am already have trouble walking....

Warm up on cross trainer

Hack squats - 3 x 12 (no idea on weight, but could NOT have gone heavier)

Calf raises - 3 x 12 (again - no idea, but could have gone heavier)

Lunges - 3 x 12 with a 14k DB in each hand

Dead lift - 2 x 10 and 1 x 12

Leg extensions - 3 x 12

Leg curls - 3 x 12

Stretch and wobble gingerly out of the gym! :thumb:

Food sorted for today - a big bowl of chicken and veg soup for lunch with ryvita and cottage cheese if required - fruit and yoghurt. Then left over chicken made into something - perhaps a bubble and squeak kinda thang - depends what the big man at home decides (he does the majority of the cooking). No wine. No wine. No wine. If I say it often enough, it will become true :lol: .

Have a good one x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cottage cheese with pineapple is very nice


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

morning jo.. hope its going well chick. now were well into new year. have a great day x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mondays have their own time and space thing going on.

No wine is bad haha 

looks a big leg session have fun hobbling haha


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> cottage cheese with pineapple is very nice


I quite like cottage cheese, but have to draw the line at pineapple :no:- one of the extremely few foods I don't like!! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> morning jo.. hope its going well chick. now were well into new year. have a great day x


Thanks for stopping by Flinty :clap: All is going well thanks and gradually getting my @ss back in gear after Christmas fatness! Looks like you are really into the swing of things - nice one! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Mondays have their own time and space thing going on.
> 
> No wine is bad haha
> 
> looks a big leg session have fun hobbling haha


Sam - you are supposed to be encouraging me - No wine is good!! Thanks for dropping by and good to see you are feeling better x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Going along the right lines i see Jo,nice to see you back at it,you training Later?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Tom, thanks for dropping by:thumb: Once a day training is enough for me - I am not hardcore like you mad specimens!! I go first thing Mondays to Friday for approx 45 mins, then have a load of R&R at the weekend


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I knew today was going to be painful as I could feel my legs simply lying in bed this morning. Trying to get down the stairs was another matter!! Still, up and out at warming up at 6.45. Today was all shoulders:

Military Press - approx 20k - 3 x 12

Lateral side raises (5 k in each hand - pathetic but [email protected]!) - 3 x 12 (but broken down into sets of 6!)

Upright Rows (Kettlebell - 12k) - 3 x 12

Forward Lateral raises (weight bar 10k??) - 3 x 12

Shrugs - no idea on weights - 3 x 12

Food yesterday was super dooper healthy, I even took a picture (will upload later) - grilled talpia fillets, bok choy, stir fried veg and noodles. Very delicious and very healthy. No wine either.

Today was not the best start though, left the house, and noticed that the OH's van is not where it is usually parked, only to find some lovely person has nicked it :cursing: Just when work was picking up for him, his means to get to work gets taken away.....Still, we shall keep the chin held high and pray that the British upper lip does not falter......

Have a good one peeps....oh yes, walking is embarrassingly painful today, lord only knows how they will be tomorrow.....shoulders already feeling it too......Oh no!! x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh boy! really sorry to hear the news about the van being nabbed...theiving twonks! and I bet they've feckin' dumped it somewhere too!!!

Ihope he gets it back soon and able to use it, or the insurance will come up quick so he can get a new one....

on the training note...nice one I love using kettlebells, swing, swing swing...brilliant....and make sure you do the shrugs straight up and down and not rounding in any way as I was told by a pr female BB that you can injure your shoulders horribly doing that...I'm sure you know that already though but just kinda turned into your mother for a second there....durrrrrr....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

annoying about the Van. hope its retrieved any tools etc in?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh no,that sucks,,,,,hire van?would that help?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey BJ,

heard anything on the van yet?

on the training front - slow steady increases and in no time you will be trim and buff. Keep at it consistently and it will come good.

btw - have you posted any photos up? all I've seen is your feet?

have a good day

R


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh boy! really sorry to hear the news about the van being nabbed...theiving twonks! and I bet they've feckin' dumped it somewhere too!!!
> 
> Ihope he gets it back soon and able to use it, or the insurance will come up quick so he can get a new one....
> 
> on the training note...nice one I love using kettlebells, swing, swing swing...brilliant....and make sure you do the shrugs straight up and down and not rounding in any way as I was told by a pr female BB that you can injure your shoulders horribly doing that...I'm sure you know that already though but just kinda turned into your mother for a second there....durrrrrr....


Hi Mum (just kidding  - Thanks for the heads up on the shrugs - I was with the trainer and asked the very same question about rounding (great minds), so just need to keep an eye on my form - trouble is, being terribly British, I hate staring at myself in the mirror (unless of course when I am at home where no-one can see the horror in my eyes!). Thanks for dropping by and the kind words about the van - I suspect it is the last we see of it, such a hassle.... Have a top day and keep up your awesome efforts, they spur me on! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> annoying about the Van. hope its retrieved any tools etc in?


Hi Sam - Fortunately, most of his tools were in the lock up, but all his contacts etc were in there, plus he had four new tyres on Saturday - [email protected]! Just a right hassle with insurers and police (who are not interested at all...) I will swoop into your journal to see how you are getting on - thanks for dropping in x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Sam - Fortunately, most of his tools were in the lock up, but all his contacts etc were in there, plus he had four new tyres on Saturday - [email protected]! Just a right hassle with insurers and police (who are not interested at all...) I will swoop into your journal to see how you are getting on - thanks for dropping in x


Thats a bugger. You need to make him to a digital copy of his contacts for the future. Police will not do anything in a matter like this unfortunately  . Good job on the tools what does he do?

I stopped my journal for the time being


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Oh no,that sucks,,,,,hire van?would that help?


Because it was nicked, the insurers will only allow a hire van for 72 hours as they have no one to claim against - ironically, if he had been in an accident and written off the van, he could have a hire van for as long as it would take to repair :cursing:

He is a landscaper by trade and because the weather has been so [email protected], he has been dead quiet for the last few weeks, he has a new Contract supposed to be starting Monday....We are getting our thinking caps on.....His stolen van was a flat bed truck, which is useful for balast and slabs etc..... A friend has offered her van, but it won't fit half of the gear in there.... Where there is a will there is a way eh! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> Hey BJ,
> 
> heard anything on the van yet?
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha - I am soooooooo rubbish at taking pictures - I will get some posted (I know I keep saying that!). You must promise to be gentle tho! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Not such a brilliant night last night after the truck debacle, we ended up sharing a bottle of wine, could have been worse I suppose, still the food was good (Pot roast brisket, new pots and sprouts).

Training today was all biceps and back - I have no clue on the names of the exercises, but if I took you to a gym I could show you!! There was 6 exercises and I did 3 x 12 on each - well actually that is a lie, as I could not do 12 on some of them, but it was an all out effort.

I am STILL hobbling after my leg session on Monday, shoulders are a little sore after yesterday, but nothing really to complain about, but tomorrow I am going to do cardio and abs and circuits Friday (well that is the plan).

Have a great Wednesday folks x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha ha - I am soooooooo rubbish at taking pictures - I will get some posted (I know I keep saying that!). You must promise to be gentle tho! x


I'm always gentle :innocent: ( have to be otherwise it might come back with avengance lol)


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Freezing and foggy this morning. Ended up filling an empty wine bottle up and clearing the windscreen with that today - I honestly disgust myself sometimes!! So today was abs day - I shall try and explain, but it will probably end up being double dutch!

On the cable machine, weighted kneeling crunches - 3 sets, each one progressively heavier

Ab roller - this was done on a weight lifting bar - again, three sets. I am slowly improving on these - my gym buddy can pretty much go flat out, not there yet, but not too far off.....

Hyper extensions lying on my side - 3 x sets each side

Incline sit ups with dumb bells - 3 x sets, but had to ditch the dumb bells half way thru the last set

Declined leg raises - 3 x sets

A good ab session, I kept looking at my stomach in the shower afterwards wondering why the hell it does not resemble Cameron Diaz's or Gwen Steffani's - then I remembered - oh yes - I like food too much!! There is definitely muscle under there, just needs unearthing.

Last nights food was good, a veg risotto with salmon, asparagus and salad. The OH has made me a spicy winter veg soup for lunch and boiled me some eggs - what a superstar!

Happy Thursday everyone - Only one more sleep for me until I see my bro and his family who are are visiting from overseas and I cannot wait!! x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning missis...the food sounds really lovely apart from the asparagus which I loathe with a vengeance......nice ab session but i couldn't do that, I hate working my abs and although i do it I don't like it and when I do sit ups all I can see is my stomach heading up towards me and getting in the way...sigh...I have a pot belly tum that is just plain annoying...even when I was at my slimmest it was still there, I don't think I've ever had a flat one ever!! BUT it's handy for putting me plate of sarnies on of an evening...cough...

hey, have a lovely time when your family arrive, and I hate to bring it up...but any news of the van?..I hope so...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!! No news on van, but some surprising people have come out of the woodwork to "lend" a van for a while, so immediate pressure is off, which is a relief as finances were getting pretty stretched....

I LOVE asparagus and could eat it all day long, never used to tho....I don't like the side effect it has tho :lol:

I had a flat stomach once.....back in about 1993....for about half an hour....ah, thems were the days! Never under estimate the power of a good belly tho, and balancing sandwiches is a skill not to be sniffed at! x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning!! No news on van, but some surprising people have come out of the woodwork to "lend" a van for a while, so immediate pressure is off, which is a relief as finances were getting pretty stretched....
> 
> I LOVE asparagus and could eat it all day long, never used to tho....I don't like the side effect it has tho :lol:
> 
> I had a flat stomach once.....back in about 1993....for about half an hour....ah, thems were the days! Never under estimate the power of a good belly tho, and balancing sandwiches is a skill not to be sniffed at! x


great news on the van front.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Some kind folk about,good people should be helped out in these times too...


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the recent troubles Jo, just caught up in here. I'll have a proper read and then try to put something more worthwhile reading lol!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening. That's horrible news on the van, I hate scum that steal. And I hate scum that steal an honest workers means of making a living even more. Lowest of the low. Mate of mine who is a self employed joiner had his van broken into and every tool in the back of it nicked, that was him zero earnings till he bought/borrowed replacements.

Good to see the training is still going well, keep it up.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Some kind folk about,good people should be helped out in these times too...


Its funny really, because the OH has lent his van and tools to pretty much anyone who asks, and never asks for anything - those people are the ones who have stayed strangely silent........Its the ones who never ask for anything who have come forward...Still, such is life, I don't expect it will make him think twice about lending his van again in the future - he is just that sort of bloke....Thought of you today tho, when he told me he was going for a good session on the bike - personally I get saddle sore too easily, surprising really, as I have plenty of...ahem....padding! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Evening. That's horrible news on the van, I hate scum that steal. And I hate scum that steal an honest workers means of making a living even more. Lowest of the low. Mate of mine who is a self employed joiner had his van broken into and every tool in the back of it nicked, that was him zero earnings till he bought/borrowed replacements.
> 
> Good to see the training is still going well, keep it up.


Thanks for you kinds words - It really did feel like we were being kicked while we were down - still, nothing makes me miserable for long and the kindness of some people has restored some faith.... x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...don't lose faith, there are some really great people in the world and when you come across them it's worth the wait...

Hey! have a lovely lovely weekend with your family..take care missis..xx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Less said about last night's food intake the better.....the homemade burger was fine - very low fat and tasty as feck, but the white bun and melted cheese....well, I would like to say "I did not touch it", but no-one can ever accuse me of lying... :lol:

Today was circuits at the gym - 1 minute exercises (pls excuse the explanations)

Using a rubber band wrapped round a pole, flies (i think - sorry!)

Standing on a balance ball, chucking a medicine ball to each other

Burpees

Box jumps

Tricep dips

Sit ups - legs linked with gym buddy - arms outstretched, giving high fives at the top - cheesy but fun

Then 12 reps of scarecrows (lifting a weight in front of you with elbows bent) - 3 different weights

Walking lunges with 10k weigh bag

Running length of gym with a 35k weight bag (held on each side by me and my skinny gym buddy)

and repeat

After a full five day session, I declined on doing a third set - I have worked my arris off this week and feel pretty battered but really good inside - legs are STILL achy from Monday and arms are giving me gyp too!!

I now have three days off the gym, my family arrives tonight. My bro, his wife and their four kids (10,8, 6 and 3) I rarely seem em - I went to NZ earlier this year as had not seen them for 5 years, and although I am def not the maternal type, and I am biased, but they are gorgeous and i cannot wait!! Have a fabulous weekend x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

have a good family time jo x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Its funny really, because the OH has lent his van and tools to pretty much anyone who asks, and never asks for anything - those people are the ones who have stayed strangely silent........Its the ones who never ask for anything who have come forward...Still, such is life, I don't expect it will make him think twice about lending his van again in the future - he is just that sort of bloke....Thought of you today tho, when he told me he was going for a good session on the bike - personally I get saddle sore too easily, surprising really, as I have plenty of...ahem....padding! x


Hay i am glad you think of me and sore a55 at same time pmsl,have a crackin weekend xx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hay i am glad you think of me and sore a55 at same time pmsl,have a crackin weekend xx


Eww!! Mr Big!! I blushing now - perhaps I should think before I write eh!!! Have a good one yourself x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Eww!! Mr Big!! I blushing now - perhaps I should think before I write eh!!! Have a good one yourself x


I am loving the Mr Big pmsl x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

biglbs said:


> I am loving the Mr Big pmsl x


maybe you should think before you write too :whistling: lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rykard said:


> may you should think before you write too :whistling: lol


so should you.....spell check?pmsl especialy when takin the pee out of someone else for it


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Have a goodun Jo.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

biglbs said:


> so should you.....spell check?pmsl especialy when takin the pee out of someone else for it
> View attachment 107279


lol - got me big man


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

he jo how is life treating you chick, hope all is well X


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> he jo how is life treating you chick, hope all is well X


Hi Flinty - Thanks for popping by 

Everything is going pretty well thanks - I am well and truly back on the exercise wagon, food is pretty good too - although this weekend has been a bit of an exception, my family is over from NZ and it has turned into a bit of party with sausage rolls and party food - but am not too worried as I rarely get to see them and in the grand scheme of things a few [email protected] sausage rolls are not going to make much difference. Am doing plenty of running around chasing nieces and nephews and bl00dy loving every second - although I am [email protected] :lol:

Sounds like you are doing well - have a great rest of the weekend x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope you're having a nice lazy Sunday,snow later


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hope you're having a nice lazy Sunday,snow later


Hi Mr Big - I am well and truly resting, but only while the others are at panto (a step too far for me!!). Then I am meeting my bro and his wife with my own Mr Big and going to an Irish music night - not feeling it just yet, but I am sure it will be fun.

Blinking freezing here today and snow later?? Hope there is enough for me to have a justifiable snow day tomorrow!! Hope you are having a good weekend. x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Mr Big - I am well and truly resting, but only while the others are at panto (a step too far for me!!). Then I am meeting my bro and his wife with my own Mr Big and going to an Irish music night - not feeling it just yet, but I am sure it will be fun.
> 
> Blinking freezing here today and snow later?? Hope there is enough for me to have a justifiable snow day tomorrow!! Hope you are having a good weekend. x


Hay have a great festival and guiness or two,we have been lazy all day as Mia not well so zzzzzz's be well xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning, sounds like you had/are having a fabby time with your brother and co, and why not. Have a good day, keep warm, stay safe..x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So after a week with my 4 beautiful nieces and nephews and my lovely bro and his equally lovely wife, I am scoffing the last of the dolly mixtures (essential for bribing the kids) while I wallow in sadness as they are on their way to the airport to go back home to New Zealand. No training at all. Too many sweets, chips and bread based products...Do I care??? Not a jot - it was worth it to see them and spend a lot of time with them. Love them lots and will miss them unbelievably.

Tomorrow is a new day and i have booked into a circuit class at 06.30 - now that is something I am not currently relishing....x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh dear...Did not start so well....I overslept. So I called the trainer to apologise and he had overslept too! So Monday training starts again with a vengence. I am also going to attempt some intermittent fasting. I have done this before (6 hour eating window), and it certainly kick started fat loss. I will re-evaluate once I start doing weights again, but I am thinking plenty of cardio and HIIT training to shift the flab first......

Happy Friday folks x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Oh dear...Did not start so well....I overslept. So I called the trainer to apologise and he had overslept too! So Monday training starts again with a vengence. I am also going to attempt some intermittent fasting. I have done this before (6 hour eating window), and it certainly kick started fat loss. I will re-evaluate once I start doing weights again, but I am thinking plenty of cardio and HIIT training to shift the flab first......
> 
> Happy Friday folks x


He overslept tooo,,,,,,,,,bwahahahaaahhaa TRAINER YOU'RE FIRED!

Monday is a better day imo,sounds right,that fasted interval thing does nothing for me,my body just panicks then stop burning fat.Fasted am cadio does much good though odd me!??!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hullo bluej..slept in hey? pft....mebbe you should pm me your number so I can give you a NICE early morning call at about 5 hey? :laugh:

Have a great weekend, wrap up warm and stay safe...will be interesting to see how you get on with the IF. I have considered it but I'm such a greedy git, not eating is totally alien to me...t'would just be cruel not to shove food in my gob for 6 hours.....takce care missis...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning dawning,without warning!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Morning dawning,without warning!


Morning Mr Big -or should I say Lord Sugar!! Cannot fire my trainer - I would turn into a pile of wobbly jelly before the week is out! Plus I get him free as part of my membership ha ha :thumb:

You got much snow in sunny Essex? We have a bit here, but more forecast for tomorrow.....It blooming freezing though, so think I will stay in my jarma's and chill out before going out tonight for a meal with friends....SO glamorous eh? x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hullo bluej..slept in hey? pft....mebbe you should pm me your number so I can give you a NICE early morning call at about 5 hey? :laugh:
> 
> Have a great weekend, wrap up warm and stay safe...will be interesting to see how you get on with the IF. I have considered it but I'm such a greedy git, not eating is totally alien to me...t'would just be cruel not to shove food in my gob for 6 hours.....takce care missis...


Hiya Flubs! I am normally up with the larks, but a week of late nights and over indulgence in all things naughty has left me v lethargic. I will be there on Monday (she says with fingers crossed and four alarm clocks set!).

As for IF, I am fine with not eating, but once I start eating, its like the floodgates are open and I could eat all day...so delaying the start time simply limits the amount of calories I shove down my face! Its not something i will do every day as it is not always feasible and I have to make it fit in with normal life, but, its much easier to do at work when I have routine.....Whereas weekends are a social nightmare!

Anyroad Mrs - Thanks so much for reading and have a nice warm one yourself x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Bluejoanna  team g is waiting for u lol x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning Jo, think a wee week off is allowed now and again so wouldn't go beating yourself up about it. Especially since it was such a nice reason you were having the week off. Have a nice weekend and good luck getting up on Monday morning!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Kay - I saw a bit of it yesterday and have to say there are some interesting pics on there!! Will read more today without my boss leaning over my shoulder!! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Morning Jo, think a wee week off is allowed now and again so wouldn't go beating yourself up about it. Especially since it was such a nice reason you were having the week off. Have a nice weekend and good luck getting up on Monday morning!


Cheers Alan - have a grand one yourself x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So the gods are against me training wise! THe gym was closed this morning due to the weather - bummer! So I have brought my kit into work and will use the gym here for a treadmill HIIT session at lunchtime....I have a feeling it will be hideous - no training for well over a week, and an over consumption of all bad stuff has resulted in feeling lethargic and rubbish. I have made tuna pasta salad for lunch which I am gagging for already, but want to train fasted today, so that will have to wait...

Just had a text from my bro who is now back in New Zealand who are experiencing temperatures of 28 degrees, so beach day for them today...Not fair!!

Have a good one x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Be careful with the cardio after fasting that long, had a mate pass out during a morning (about 11-12 o'clock) run years ago because he hadn't eaten since tea time the day before. If you start to go light headed or feel funny then stop.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

morning...a mere 28 degress hey?.....sod!

Ah well..at least when we get our one day of sun if we're lucky we can all rush out and get utter sunburn over the bridge of noses and our knees cos we sit in the deck chairs in our shorts with a glass of vino and fall asleep...or....or...is that just me? hahaha...

I can confirm it was me actually...I'm such a cool dude..there's nothing I wouldn't do to stand out from the crowd!! flol....

Take care hey...and yes, as AAlan said, be careful with the cardio if you have waited that long...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the advice @Flubs and @AAlan. Rest assured I will not go overboard, I think it will be touch and go if I can run for 30 minutes today in all honesty, such is the lethargy!

x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Back from the gym and happy to say that a steady 30 minute treadmill session has worked wonders. I attempted to run steadily at 10km, I had to drop it a couple of times, but was able to increase it a couple of times too. It was just under 5k and just over 300 calories. Nothing spectacular, but good to have a steady session under my belt. Tuna pasta time now - woo hoo! x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well done, for the workout and not passing out on the treadmill! lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So no more c0ck ups today, it was back to the gym with a vengence.

Treadmill for 10 mins at 12 kph

Boxing and ab session ensued. 1 x minute boxing (eg jabs) followed by 1 minute weighted sit ups. I was more concerned with the fact that the trainer was holding my ankles and I could not remember when I last shaved my legs (sorry - tmi!), I am not a hairy person, but I did not expect to be grappled around my ankles at half six in the morning! Any way, was a good fasted session and I feel pretty good for it. Food was spot on yesterday with the exception of a glass of rosé, but I shall gloss over that!

Fasting until lunch, then I have brown pasta with hm tomato sauces and salad followed by some melon. Feels good to be back in the zone. Happy Tuesday folks. x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning Jo, leg de hairing session when you get home tonight then? Lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great news Bluej...and lolling hard at the hairy leg thing..I've done that one myself and only just realised when we've been doing stretches at the end and I'm on the floor and he's grasping my lower leg and I think....oh fxxxxk...mortified...lol...good gal!! :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

@AAlan and @Flubs - Strangely enough I was going to get the wax out last night and thought better of it - tonight will be "Operation leg de-fuzz" - I know, I am vain, but he is younger than me and I don't want to look or feel like a hairy old trout :lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

next session with the trainer will be a shorts and smooth legs day then! lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done getting back into it, hairy or not :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha ha ha - I am not exactly a yeti, but my standards have suddenly dropped! Just looking at them today made me feel sorry for my other half - not to mention the trainer!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> @AAlan and @Flubs - Strangely enough I was going to get the wax out last night and thought better of it - tonight will be "Operation leg de-fuzz" - I know, I am vain, but he is younger than me and I don't want to look or feel like a hairy old trout :lol:


I see an evening of pain ahead in here:eek:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

There ain't no pain like waxing pain....:laugh:you should try having a bikini or brazilian (er not that you could!), nigh on takes your breath away. Fortunately the lady who does that for me is used to my horrific language!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im going for a legs arms and chest for holiday lol I am super hairy as well so imagine i will be crying ;'((((( never had a wax before :/

Did your other half sort his van out in the end missed it if you said anything.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> There ain't no pain like waxing pain....:laugh:you should try having a bikini or brazilian (er not that you could!), nigh on takes your breath away. Fortunately the lady who does that for me is used to my horrific language!!


Bwahahaha,i can imagine,i used to be engaged to a 4'11" beauty therapist,she did me a back,sack and crack with chest,i Nearly died in fairness,omg pain,than weeks of ingrowing hair pah!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> im going for a legs arms and chest for holiday lol I am super hairy as well so imagine i will be crying ;'((((( never had a wax before :/
> 
> Did your other half sort his van out in the end missed it if you said anything.


Oh to be a fly on the wall when you are waxed :laugh: It hurts like a biatch, but like all things you get used to it. It still makes my palms sweat, but you will be fine I am sure!!

Thanks for asking about the van - he been offered a settlement from the insurance company who believe it has been stolen to order and is currently en route to Dubai. The settlement is enough to get a replacement of sorts - now its a case trying to find one. Hope you and your good lady are still kicking @ss x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Bwahahaha,i can imagine,i used to be engaged to a 4'11" beauty therapist,she did me a back,sack and crack with chest,i Nearly died in fairness,omg pain,than weeks of ingrowing hair pah!


Oh Mr Big - Sack wax :scared: Yikes - you should have had counselling afterwards!! I note the word "used" to be engaged.......x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> There ain't no pain like waxing pain....:laugh:you should try having a bikini or brazilian (er not that you could!), nigh on takes your breath away. Fortunately the lady who does that for me is used to my horrific language!!


hee hee...I get a brazilian usually and at xmas I had to have a different lady to my normal one...and before I knew it she had taken the lot off!!! ya know, can't see that far down over my stomach and the pain just makes you not want to look right? hahaha...AND she tried to charge me for the extra bit off..so I called the manager and we had "a talk"...I didn't pay for what I didn't ask for...bloopin cheek....

Anyeeeewayeeeeeeeeeeee....too early in the morning for that right?..agreed...but after your post yesterday i did go home and carry out a reccie on my hairy bits...just in case...:laugh:

Hey BlueJ...have a great day, happy training if you get to the gym, take care, stay warm blah blahhhhhh...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha ha ha - I know what you mean about not wanting to look afterwards!! The entire lot off, well, that's just a bit wrong IMO- landing strip is fine...Cannot believe you had a stern word with the management about the state of you lady bits :laugh: Brilliant. I would have slunk of and cried (in pain and horror) and never gone back again!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha ha - I know what you mean about not wanting to look afterwards!! The entire lot off, well, that's just a bit wrong IMO- landing strip is fine...Cannot believe you had a stern word with the management about the state of you lady bits :laugh: Brilliant. I would have slunk of and cried (in pain and horror) and never gone back again!!


well, I had to cos I also think that the lot off is not quite right....AND why should I pay £20 more...pft...but the salon itself is realy great and my normal lady is utterly brilliant and manages very calmly to ungrasp my catatonic fingers from the towel afterwards and massage my face back to normal from it's scary and highly unusual I'm grinning cos I'm really enjoying this sorta look...if you know what I mean..hahaha....x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Oh to be a fly on the wall when you are waxed :laugh: It hurts like a biatch, but like all things you get used to it. It still makes my palms sweat, but you will be fine I am sure!!
> 
> Thanks for asking about the van - he been offered a settlement from the insurance company who believe it has been stolen to order and is currently en route to Dubai. The settlement is enough to get a replacement of sorts - now its a case trying to find one. Hope you and your good lady are still kicking @ss x


haha my mom did wax my arms many years ago. She goes oh it doesnt hurt. I was like ok then. They bled for hours&#8230;&#8230;. haha ;'(

Well thats ok news. Insurance can be a pain in the ass so hope they are amicable.

Me n the better half are doing great, thanks for asking. Had her doing squats in the squat rack last night and deadlifts. Shes a machine when it comes to training :s lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha too early im ooooooout!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Another good work out this morning:

10 mins HIIT Training the onto powerplate for 1 minute sessions of

Weighted box squats

Straight Leg dead lifts (12.5k dumbell in each hand)

Weighted sit ups

Weighted side beds (1 min each side)

repeated three times.

I kind of ran out of steam during the third set and felt pretty knackered actually, but good all the same. The trainer has been telling me to drink more green tea - so am having a cup right now - its not that bad.....not that great either to be honest....

Also, last night - operation leg de-fuzz did not occur as a friend ended up coming rounds with some personal issues, and she ended up staying for dinner, so by the time she left I pretty much fell into bed. So when I went gymming this morning I thought there is no way we will be doing weighted sit ups (where he grabs my ankles) again, as we did them yesterday...alas - it was not to be. So I fessed up about the state of my legs and he just laughed and basically said he was more concerned with people with hairy armpits and BO - so I immediately started trying to discretely sniff my armpits, of course he noticed and was then mortified that I thought he was talking about me - talk about comedy of errors :lol: Flipping heck - I am imparting waaaaaaaaaaaay too much info on this interweb thingy!

Have a corking Wednesday folks - promise to sort out the legs tonight! x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Another good work out this morning:
> 
> 10 mins HIIT Training the onto powerplate for 1 minute sessions of
> 
> ...


fookin lol!!! you could be my twin!!! are we actually related? hahahahaha.....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

straight leg deads with dbs are great (jsut started doing these myself). I find hams hard to get on me but these really finish them off  .

Get some green tea pills. They have a much higher amount of extract so you dont need too drink the tea then. http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/mega_green_tea_extract

oh dear sounds like you had a bridget jones moment!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Oh Mr Big - Sack wax :scared: Yikes - you should have had counselling afterwards!! I note the word "used" to be engaged.......x


Here is the thing,she used to beat me up,until one day i had enough,then i picked her up above my head and ran towards un upstairs window doing a convincing job of looking like i had roid rage,screaming i have had enough it is time,,,,,,She went rigid and white as i stopped at the window and placed her gently on the bed,kissed her on the cheek and told her that was the last time she would ever hit me.My eye was black and my face scratched.I split and never looked back to the nutter,been with my wife since 1996!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

OMG Mr Big - she sounds like a total nut job! I was going to make an inappropriate joke about the fact she was only 4ft11 and therefore only able to reach your sack and crack, but very inappropriate :whistling:

Sounds like Mum Of Mia is a top gal thank god you had the sense to ditch the nutter and found the love of your life....ahhhhhh x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> OMG Mr Big - she sounds like a total nut job! I was going to make an inappropriate joke about the fact she was only 4ft11 and therefore only able to reach your sack and crack, but very inappropriate :whistling:
> 
> Sounds like Mum Of Mia is a top gal thank god you had the sense to ditch the nutter and found the love of your life....ahhhhhh x


Elise is my Angel ,one bloody marvelous woman,thanks mate xx


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Flubs said:


> fookin lol!!! you could be my twin!!! are we actually related? hahahahaha.....


omg 2 hobbits on here lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Wasn't expecting to read what I just did when I came in here! Deary me I've just had me eyes opened! lol

Another solid looking workout Jo well done.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> fookin lol!!! you could be my twin!!! are we actually related? hahahahaha.....


Yet to see a pic of you Flubs so cannot tell facially, however we are both small, both with brazilian issues, both inclined to cross the line as far as daftness is concerned - heck, I would say we were separated at birth! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> omg 2 hobbits on here lol


The very cheek of it - coming from the man who cannot reach the top of his car to clear snow......... :whistling: x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> The very cheek of it - coming from the man who cannot reach the top of his car to clear snow......... :whistling: x


they're big cars I'll have you know !!!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So not too much to report this morning - no ankle grabbing and long workout pants - result!

Food yesterday was OK - had the mother in law round for dinner, she is a bit loopy so wine there is always a requirement (to keep my sanity you understand), but only a couple of small glasses. Food was good, but did have a couple of bits of cheese after dinner which in hindsight I did not need - just being a hog...

Gym today was good - just me and the trainer again:

HIIT on the treadmill for 10 minutes

Arms and abs

Mixture of:

step ups with bicep curls

step ups with lateral raises

Tricep dips

tricep pull down on the cable machine

Woodcutters/choppers (or whatever the heck they are called)

Weighted inclined sit ups

Weighted side crunches

and a random couple of sets of mountain climbers

I have not a scooby on the weights - sorry!

Feeling pretty sore all over - not as bad as the agony suffered in my legs recently, but a sort of general ache - hope it is doing some good! Have chicken soup for lunch as I am all pasta'd out. Have a great day one and all x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice sess there BlueJ...I've tried the wood choppers and I can't do 'em...not kidding..tried more than once...it just seems too much to expect me to actually stop moving at either the top of the bottom of the movement and I've actually manged to swing myself round with cable trapped round all sorts of digits and had to be rescued by PTI's rolling their eyes heavenward......too enthusiastic mebbe?.... :whistling: hahaha...hope you enjoyed your chicken soup, yum...I don't eat pasta cos it sits on my stomach like a stone...sometimes have it at the weekend but on the whole always tend to regret it afterwards.....toodles BlueJ...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Friday at last - thank god!

Was blown out by my gym buddy this morning so for the fourth day in a row it was me and the trainer. He had set up an ab circuit in the boxing gym. Session went something a bit like this:

Warm up on treadmill

50 shin kicks to the pad (right leg) - cos I am shortie, the poor sucker was terrified I would miss the mat and kick him in the nuts - never going to happen - just can't kick high enough 

Hold a squat position - then lift the kettle bell from the floor to waist height with elbows tucked in - x25

Ab roller with the oly bar - weight - ? - x20

Elbow to hand press ups - the hand bit was on a stepper, freaking hard work - x20

12k Kettle bell - sit on floor and move the KB to each side of your body (Obliques??) - x30

Around the world (head height) with a 5k weight - x20 each way - not good as managed to hit myself in the head - twice!

The dreaded weighed sit ups - I waxed my legs last night - finally! x30

Then flat on my back with exercise ball between my feet and kettle bell in hand - and crunch! x20

x10 inverted grasshoppers followed by x10 uppercuts (already had the gloves on in case you were worried!) - repeat three times

Did the circuit twice. I am going to hurt tomorrow. No doubt. Steve tells me he is going to ensure I get abs - Nice of him to offer, but I never asked and I suspect my over indulgence at the dinner table will put pay to that - still, I can try.... I have to say after a really good week of exercise, everything feels tighter which is a great feeling.

Sorry for the [email protected] descriptions - mega boring, but if I don't write em down, I instantly forget what I did. Have a great Friday everyone x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning Jo, good workout again and well done on the leg de fuzz :tongue: was it a shorts session to show off the newly smooth pins? lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha ha ha - I have short, ahem muscular legs, so I tend not to get them out very often!! Plus it was minus 11 again when I got into the car at 6.20....so no, shorts were not on the agenda, but instead some immensely unflattering too tight long leggings....They were warm....Thats my excuse and i am sticking to it :lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

haha, fair play for getting out to train when it was that cold!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see you turning up regular and being put through the paces,even coming back for more,if you have short legs it would take less time to give them a nice soothing massage,use that argument to Mr.BJ later after a bottle of finest,if not i will nip up! :innocent:

Have a fantastic day and a better weekend together,what plans have you?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...happy friday missis.....friday is the day I get have a couple of glasses of wine...as saturday is my rest day....hurraaahhh....got some chablis in the fridge ready...aaaahhhhhhhhh....

inverted grasshoppers? wtf? will google and if look stupid enough? will try....:laugh: take care you x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see you turning up regular and being put through the paces,even coming back for more,if you have short legs it would take less time to give them a nice soothing massage,use that argument to Mr.BJ later after a bottle of finest,if not i will nip up! :innocent:
> 
> Have a fantastic day and a better weekend together,what plans have you?


Hi Mr B. No plans this weekend - everything is a big tights since the OH's van got nicked - he is hoping to get one today (fingers crossed). I do still fully intend to have that bottle tho! And if there is no massage forthcoming I will be sure to shout! Have a great one yourself big man x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> inverted grasshoppers? wtf? will google and if look stupid enough? will try....:laugh: take care you x


Well, thats what I called em.....I am sure they are probably called summat else. Picture the scene:

Plank position.

Bring left toe as near to right elbow as humanly possible

Bring right toe as near to left elbow as humanly possible

rinse and repeat

collapse on floor and look like you have been dragged through a hedge backwards

et voila - inverted grasshopper.

x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

What? left toe to right elbow? in the plank postiion? so...errmm..you being your foot underneath you to your elbow cos my imagination is running rampant and confusion at the thought of you doing it any other way..lololol....at first I thought you meant moutain climbers which I do but you bring your left knee up to your left elbow...well, I would if I could get the feckin' thing up there...lol......I'm off to get onthe floor and have a go...I'm not sure about this one...

ang on......don't go anywhere....don't move or breathe....I'm going down........

right :blush: ...:laugh:.....it has to be underneath but i still can't bend my leg round the right way to get it under my body...i think I'll deffo have to google...what I just did onthe floor can't be right.....lol...can't be.....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Flubs said:


> What? left toe to right elbow? in the plank postiion? so...errmm..you being your foot underneath you to your elbow cos my imagination is running rampant and confusion at the thought of you doing it any other way..lololol....at first I thought you meant moutain climbers which I do but you bring your left knee up to your left elbow...well, I would if I could get the feckin' thing up there...lol......I'm off to get onthe floor and have a go...I'm not sure about this one...
> 
> ang on......don't go anywhere....don't move or breathe....I'm going down........
> 
> right :blush: ...:laugh:.....it has to be underneath but i still can't bend my leg round the right way to get it under my body...i think I'll deffo have to google...what I just did onthe floor can't be right.....lol...can't be.....


 :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> What? left toe to right elbow? in the plank postiion? so...errmm..you being your foot underneath you to your elbow cos my imagination is running rampant and confusion at the thought of you doing it any other way..lololol....at first I thought you meant moutain climbers which I do but you bring your left knee up to your left elbow...well, I would if I could get the feckin' thing up there...lol......I'm off to get onthe floor and have a go...I'm not sure about this one...
> 
> ang on......don't go anywhere....don't move or breathe....I'm going down........
> 
> right :blush: ...:laugh:.....it has to be underneath but i still can't bend my leg round the right way to get it under my body...i think I'll deffo have to google...what I just did onthe floor can't be right.....lol...can't be.....


You're nuts!! But you are right - it is underneath and feel rather odd, but you can certain feel it, just try to remember to keep your bum down. Trainer wanted to balance a weight bag on my @rse, but I had to draw the line at that!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> You're nuts!! But you are right - it is underneath and feel rather odd, but you can certain feel it, just try to remember to keep your bum down. Trainer wanted to balance a weight bag on my @rse, but I had to draw the line at that!


OH LAWWWWD! keep my bum down? my dear lady, t'would be highly impossible for my rather rotund and wobberly rear end to keep down I can assure you...lol....heee heee....mebbe I'll have another go when I get home...minus tight jeans and where I can air my boootox with great vigour knowing it's safe from unwanted eyes....or frightned children :blink: haha...x laters missis...laterss....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

plank step throughs?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

There speaks a man of knowledge :thumbup1: Thanks Rykers! x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

at last lol, are they the same shoes in pic 1 as in your avi?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha ha -well spotted - are you sure you are not a girl??? The pics were taken on the same day - the shoes are far too high to wear very often! x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

nope all male lol, just notice details - I see things lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> nope all male lol, just notice details - I see things lol


What a bit like that weird kid in the 6th Sense  ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nice aston martin in the background of pic1


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All, so Monday rolls around again. Pretty miserable weekend to be honest, nothing I shall bore you with here, but the highlight was a lovely lunch yesterday cooked by my best mate, then curling up on the sofa in front of the fire with her four cats - lovely!

Once again, I had the trainer to myself today - I had a docs appointment before work, so was under no immediate time constraints, so had a a longer session than normal and today he decided on a shoulder session.

Warm up

Shoulder Press (DB) 3 x 12

Lateral Raises (DB) 3 x 12

Front Raises (weight bar) 3 x 12

Kettle Bell Arnold Press 3 x 12 on each arm

External Rotary 3 x 12

1 armed wood cutter 3 x 6 on each arm

Kettle bell swings with a shrug at the top (3 x 12)

weighted shrugs 3 x 12

Stretch and shake. He knows i will be there each morning this week, so he has text me to let me know it will be a legs session tomorrow. Already looking forward to it, and dreading it at the same time as last time I had trouble walking for about three days afterwards....

Right - I am very far behind with my work so had better crack on. Here's to a happy monday :beer: x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> nice aston martin in the background of pic1


Hiya Sam - we had been here for lunch (OH B Day) http://www.greathouse.co.uk/

Food is divine. Expensive too - there are usually a few Astons parked outside.....Not mine I hasten to add!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

menu looks nice there 

Hope you had a good weekend and your refreshed for this weeks training


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Damn what have i said if u wanted to have a pic infront of my Aston Martin all u need to do is ask lol .. x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reps Scoob x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Tuesday!

Had the best leg session today. I am going to feel it tomorrow as already getting up from my chair is a little uncomfortable, but feeling so good.

Lunges in the smith machine with rear leg on the stepper - 3 x 12 on each leg

Dead Lifts 3 x 12

Calf raises 3 x 12

Then supersets of: 3 x sets of 12

Seated Leg Extensions

Seated Leg curls

weighted box squats

Last nights dinner was a hm low fat fish pie - I was glad of the carbs this morning! Apart from the fact my boss is a complete n0b head who makes my life a misery (when I let him - which is NOT today), things are going great and feeling back in the zone.

Also, OH picked up his van yesterday, both of us were paranoid in the night, leaping up every half hour, convinced someone was going to nick it - we live in a really sleepy tiny village where burglaries are rare - so a bit sleep deprived today! Have an awesome one peeps x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good workout and good to here the van is sorted..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, glad you got the van sorted......

and.....errrmm....if you happened to push the heel of your hand accidentally upwards into the septum of your boss and rammed it home ....I don't think he would be a nob to anyone again......errm...just putting that there out out interest.......cough.....

Hope the rest of the day is good to ya...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, glad you got the van sorted......
> 
> and.....errrmm....if you happened to push the heel of your hand accidentally upwards into the septum of your boss and rammed it home ....I don't think he would be a nob to anyone again......errm...just putting that there out out interest.......cough.....
> 
> Hope the rest of the day is good to ya...


Oh i wish :thumbup1:

He is a proper bully and a shouty one too. Doesn't scare me though, he makes me cross and because I am a girl I tend to get a bit tearful when I get cross - although am happy to report I have never cried in front of him (not my style) - I have always worked in a male dominated environment, but never quite met anyone like him....I have a career change planned later this year and retirement is looming for him -the only trouble is, the person they are training to take over from him is almost a bigger cvnt than him!!



Thanks for the advice tho - perhaps we could get together and corner him in a dark alley....x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Oh i wish :thumbup1:
> 
> He is a proper bully and a shouty one too. Doesn't scare me though, he makes me cross and because I am a girl I tend to get a bit tearful when I get cross - although am happy to report I have never cried in front of him (not my style) - I have always worked in a male dominated environment, but never quite met anyone like him....I have a career change planned later this year and retirement is looming for him -the only trouble is, the person they are training to take over from him is almost a bigger cvnt than him!!
> 
> ...


no problem..I'm ex military and know several ways to maim/kill the human species and still have time for tea and cake before going home....su dark alley?...mi dark alley....cough.....hehe.....see what I did there?....oh boy I'm good...I'm so good I'm bad, reaaaal bad...

errmm...urhhh...not sure I got that entirely right but you can't down me for lack of enthusiasm can ya...hahahaha...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

We could be like Cato from The Pink Panther, except accidentally on purpose so him some damage!!! Loving the idea of tea and cake afterwards too to celebrate - although would prefer wine obviously!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> We could be like Cato from The Pink Panther, except accidentally on purpose so him some damage!!! Loving the idea of tea and cake afterwards too to celebrate - although would prefer wine *obviously*!


I concur BlueJ, I concur.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

errrmm...did I spell that right?..concur...it looks wrong...sigh...two r's? two c's?...who knows...lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad to hear your OH got a van sorted finally. Onwards and upwards from here 

Looks a couple of decent workouts to start the week as well, what's tomorrows workout?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All!

Today was arms and chest day. I thought my legs would be bad today as I my butt and legs were beginning to ache like a beeaathch last night, but surprisingly they were OK this morning....hmmmmm, reckon I could be walking like John Wayne tomorrow, and not in a good way.... 

So today

Bench press on smith machine - found these quite tough 3 x 12 @ 40k

No idea of machine name...arms out wide, elbows at right angles and press the forearms in front of you - another chest one really - 3 x 12

Then onto the cable machine:

Lying on a bench doing flies - 3 x 12

We did three other exercises on here (3 x 12), but have no idea what they were called and my explanations are ****e!

Needless to say my arms felt like lead afterwards, but solid as a brick - nice!

Food has been good all week, but have been a bit naughty as far as wine is concerned, nothing too bad, but a glass each night...something to knock on the head v soon I think....

Just had eggs for breakfast (no fast today) and have tuna salad for lunch. Work is rubbish today, meetings, meetings and more meetings - same old stuff every time...

Happy Wednesday one and all x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning loverleeeeee BlueJ....I'm with you on the work front...rubbish is one word to decribe my week...lol...

Taining sounds cool, it's moider ain't it? but when you get out you feel like a bawwwwwse right?...don't tell me you didn't sneakily check out your arms when you walked past the mirror...hahahaha...I was up close to the mirror searching for my triceps this morning ..lol..my left one is good when I tense up and the right had one is poop...durrrrp.....

Laters missis...laters...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha ha ha - you got me there!!! My OH caught me posing like a [email protected] in the mirror the other day, you know, flexing the big guns and the sarcastic sod has not let me forget it....Note to self, lock bathroom door...

x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lmao nothing wrong in a bit of posing hahahahah


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

To be honest Sam, I was mortified - he thought it was hilarious - there are some things that should remain private, and poncing about in front of a mirror is one of them! x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lol at least you didnt have the mirror on the floor and straddled over it checking out your vajayjay pmsl...x

i did it once then got scared. i thought if i fall down that im dead haha xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I can see it now :w00t:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

The OH won't be so quick to laugh when you end up an even fitter wee hottie though Jo. He will be asking you to pose for him!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> lol at least you didnt have the mirror on the floor and straddled over it checking out your vajayjay pmsl...x
> 
> i did it once then got scared. i thought if i fall down that im dead haha xx


Only you Flinty :lol: - although it does uncannily like it really did happened to you....Oh yes, who in the hell calls it a vajayjay??? x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Only you Flinty :lol: - although it does uncannily like it really did happened to you....Oh yes, who in the hell calls it a vajayjay??? x


I don't even know to what he is referring? :whistling:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning....just swooshing through...again! Lol.....have a good day..x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Just swooshing in myself as off to yet another mind numbingly dull meeting in a minute....

Abs session today - all on powerplate included 1 minute bursts of:

grass hoppers

ab roller

side planks

weighted sit ups (learnt lesson - legs are shiny sparkly!)

V Sit crunches

Crunches

Some sort of jack movement thingy with both swiss ball and with the feet glider thingys (technical term)

Lots of chucking the medicine ball to each other and bouncing it hard

rinse and repeat

I was dripping by the end, but an excellent session. Food yesterday was lovely, but rubbish - well not too rubbish, but too much and a bag of crisps snuck in there.... :cursing: I am off to dinner tonight at my mums which is usually v nice, but she tends to put out nibbles and stuff which I find hard to resist....Must do better.

Have a top Thursday top cats x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I give up,why are legs shiny sparkly:confused1:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

If you go back a page or two, I was caught, ahem, unawares and by the ankles by one of the trainers at the gym last week - and it being all cold and miserable, it had been some time since I had waxed my legs......Not making that mistake twice - well I probably will, but this week I am on the ball....well as much I can be!! So I am the proud owner of a pair of v v v smooth legs....for now :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> If you go back a page or two, I was caught, ahem, unawares and by the ankles by one of the trainers at the gym last week - and it being all cold and miserable, it had been some time since I had waxed my legs......Not making that mistake twice - well I probably will, but this week I am on the ball....well as much I can be!! So I am the proud owner of a pair of v v v smooth legs....for now :lol:


 :devil2: :tongue: :whistling:

I missed that


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

everytime i see your thread i think of this song lol XXX


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> everytime i see your thread i think of this song lol XXX


Nice :thumbup1:

Just looked up "Flinty" in the dictionary - it says..... Very hard and unyielding: "a flinty stare". Hard and unyielding. Hard and unyielding....Yeah - you wish.

Nah - I reckon you are softy really  x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Friday Campers!

Today was circuit hell. Felt really quite nauseous afterwards - hopefully the side effect of a full on work out...

Side kicks into pad - Right Leg - 1 minute

Kettlebell swings - 1 minute

Kettlebell figure of 8 - 1 minute

Boxing - 10 jabs, 10 hooks, 10 uppercuts hard and fast as you can - 1 minute

Ab roller with the Oly Bar - 1 minute

Low Plank to High Plank with feet balance on medicine ball - 1 minute

5 burpee's followed by 10 x upper cuts - 1 minute

Weighted "around the world" - 1 minute - yes I banged my head several times

Weighted side bends - 1 minute

Rinse and repeat. Worked my b00bs off. The only bonus for me was accidentally kicking the trainer during the first exercise, thankfully it was not in the nuts, but caught him full on the crook of the elbow - he was actually all casual like it did not hurt.....I knew differently....whoops.....snigger, snigger...makes up for all the pain and suffering he puts me through daily :devil2:

Went to my mums for dinner last night - roast lamb. Delicious but oh so wrong, especially for a Thursday night....Its done now, so back on good grub again today.....well, until wine o'clock tonight.....well it is Friday......I know - PATHETIC!!!

Have a grand one x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning missis...happy weekend to ya...I'm wining and dining today so diet will be totally out of the window today...lol....

Flinty isn't a hard case...he's a big ole SOFTIE .eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!

runs like the wind out of blueJ's journal leaving her alone to face the wrath of Flinty for mentioning Flinty and Softie in the same sentence..heeeee heeeeeee...

Take care missis....xx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Gang!

It's p!ssing down here again - just wish it was not so darn miserable - someone bring me some sunshine - PLEASE!

Got to the gym this morning to find my gym buddy complaining about being fat (she is 7.5 stone) so she requested a fat burning session. We got it.

Warm up on cross trainer - then cardio on power plates. One minute bursts with minimal rests in between:

Step ups

Side Steps

Jump squats

Weighted box squats

Ski sit (with weight bag)

Plank position with feet on gliders to the very unlady like - legs spread position and back

Tricep dips

Side crunches

Plank with feet on medicine ball

Plank with feet on power plate and in press up position with hands on medicine balls

Plank jacks on the swiss ball

I think that was it. It certainly felt like it was burning fat as I was completely knackered afterwards!

Had a fantastic weekend - such a contrast to last weekend. Fairly quiet night on Friday - Saturday the OH went off with his mates to watch the rugby, I cooked a curry, then my friend came round and we got stuck into the fizz and ogled the rugby boys - whoops, I mean, we watched the match. Then went to pub for a couple and then back home for curry - it was lovely. Yesterday we had friends round for lunch, so I made leg of lamb (stabbed with garlic and rosemary), home made yorkshires, roasties, sprouts, carrots, peas and cauliflower and broccoli gratin. Not exactly low fat, but it was all I ate yesterday.

So now back at work, and trying to feel motivated for what is going to be a pretty busy week. Hope you all had a fab one x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Bj x

The fat in lamb ups Test levels in us,that in turn helps burn fat,so don't feel so bad,well that is what i am telling myself as had lamb and rib!!!lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Mr Big - makes me feel marginally less guilty....NOT! x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

biglbs said:


> Morning Bj x
> 
> The fat in lamb ups Test levels in us,that in turn helps burn fat,so don't feel so bad,well that is what i am telling myself as had lamb and rib!!!lol


I'll use that line too, if that's ok bigman


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

your friend is 7 stone 5??

that is the size of one of my legs :death:

:laugh:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Flubs said:


> your friend is 7 stone 5??
> 
> that is the size of one of my legs :death:
> 
> :laugh:


that's nothing - that's the size of one of my quads...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> your friend is 7 stone 5??
> 
> :laugh:


I have gone beyond wanting to stab her!! She keeps saying things like "oh my god I can feel everything wobble" - There is not a pick on her - then I look down at myself and am suddenly reminded of a massive wibbly jelly. Literally everything wobbles....Then I remind myself I am a female and i am supposed to have wibbly bits (although not perhaps in the quantity I have them!) :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> that's nothing - that's the size of one of my quads...


I really wondered what you were going to say then!! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Bj you ok my sweet?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Mr Big! I am great this morning - how are you doing?? I am dead busy at work, but catching up on everyones journal has become my routine when I get to work each morning......If only my boss knew!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Not much to report this morning. I could not drag my lazy @ss out of bed this morning as ended up having a very late night last night and the thought of getting up at six was a step too far....

Had a good night last night - me and two friends took our mums out to see Les Miserables - being a dutiful gal, I even took the mother in law too - sometimes I go above and beyond the call of duty :lol: We made a bit of a night of it and ended up going to Frankie and Benny's - I succumbed to a dirty cheeseburger and fries....I did not have a pud - not because I am mindful of the calories, simply not really got too much of a sweet tooth.....

Scales are being relatively kind to me at the moment, so will crack on regardless......Back to it again tomorrow morning, and I am hoping for a legs day...love that feeling of being unable to walk... Have a great one folks x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I like that five meatballs on spagetti in Frnakie and Bennys.....I don't have it often cos it makes my stomach swell up the size of one of BigFella's biceps and oooze downwards towards my feet in a very alarming manner...however...now and again one must dahhhhhling...one must.....

oh! and your'e right...I will have rock hard buns at some point AND crack waln...oh?..mebbe not...hahahaha..

take care missis...enjoy legs tomorra..I lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrv legs.....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening Jo, just caught up in here and need a lie down now! Hope all is well.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr Big! I am great this morning - how are you doing?? I am dead busy at work, but catching up on everyones journal has become my routine when I get to work each morning......If only my boss knew!


Well a good day today,gonna be a better one tomorrow! xx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Well no legs today, but a chest day instead. To be honest, I did not really enjoy it as half way through I got a really bad headache from my right temple round the back of my head. Almost thought I was going to have a aneurysm...Still, I finished the session and then considered puking all the way to work....not a good start.

Warm up on cross trainer

Incline bench press - smith machine 3 x 12

incline flyes (free weights) 3 x 12

flat bench press 3 x 12

pec press 3 x 12

Not a long session, but quite enough for today....Food last night was very nice - the OH had made shepherds pies from left over lamb from Sunday (@Biglbs - Need to start using your comment re: lamb being super good for you!) with loads of runner beans and broc.....oh yes - and a couple of small glass of red - whoops!

Have a tops one everyone x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...I don't like the sound of that headache...were you hydrated enough? and also, do you conciously breathe properly as your'e lifting the weights? I know that sounds weird, but one of the guys told me that when he watched me do the weights he could see I wasn't breathing properly and that caused me to get a bit dizzy at times...by the way, I said dizzy, not DITZY...hee heee...oh myeeee...Im such a wag...see what I did there?..hee ...cough...

anyway....I hope you will be okay...and shepherds pie sounds lovely...I can't make it, the spuds always sink like a stone to the bottom, the liquid comes out at the top and it...it....don't look good....hahaha....take care msisis...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

+1 on the hydratin and breathing properly. don't hold your breath either - 'blow the weight up'


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Jo, that headache doesn't sound good. I'll second what the others have said, common causes of headaches when doing weights.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks @Flubs, @Rykard and @AAlan for the advice. I like to think I am well hydrated. I do almost all of my training fasted (due to time and not being able to face food for a few hours after getting, then its a different story!!) however I did find the sets this morning extremely hard and was aware that my breathing was not as it should be - I ended up failing at all exercises...The trainer is quite new, we have another one who does strong man and I am due to see him next week, so will have a chat with him about breathing....

The headache passed quite quickly, but it was one of the most painful ones I have experienced....Note to self, stop if this happens again!!

Thanks again all - really is appreciated x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Think of breathing as rythmatic along with the pushing ,as Rykard says blow out as you push (or pull a weight )to avoid pressure build up in chest,you should sound pneumatic hissing as you strain,inhale on the flip side of the movement.Become as one with the weight ,like your making love with itwhen you have mastered it ,Ukm rule applies,pics or nolove! :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Think of breathing as rythmatic along with the pushing ,as Rykard says blow out as you push (or pull a weight )to avoid pressure build up in chest,*you should sound pneumatic hissing as you strain*,inhale on the flip side of the movement.Become as one with the weight ,*like your making love with it*when you have mastered it ,Ukm rule applies,pics or nolove! :whistling:


Blimey Mr Big - you don't half create some interesting mental images 

Thanks for the advice tho :thumbup1: It is what I try to do anyway - I think I simply found the weights too heavy today....I hope you realise, next time I am taking the strain (at the gym - no pervy-ness here!) I will probably be thinking impure thoughts of making love to a chest press!!! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am counting on it,you will never just lay and go through the motions again,there will be real affection for your training,,,,,,Mr Lover man strikes#!





Haha......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mister lubba lubba.....omg! that made me larrrfff....... :lol: ....

luv that chest press BJ....luv it guuuuuuuuuuuud.......hee heeee......


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I am counting on it,you will never just lay and go through the motions again,.


Hey Mr Big - you been talking to my man????? :lol:

x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Well what a difference a day makes - had an awesome leg session this morning. I woke up in the night with a headache again - def no dehydrated, but took some pills and it went. Up at six and at the gym at half past.

Warm up on bike

Straight leg dead lifts on Smith Machine - 3 x 10

Hack Squats - 3 x 10

Calf Raises - 3 x 10

Weighted lunges - 3 x 10

Leg extensions - 3 x 10

Leg curls - 3 x 10

I really enjoy doing legs, although the last two exercises were agony - I was still smiling and really concentrated on the old breathing - @biglbs - I did not have naughty thoughts at all, merely thought more of steam engines and such like! The trainer did his best to sell me some protein shakes - he gave me a banana one to see what I thought - I cannot chug back drinks, it was OK - but I am not really a shake kinda gal - he suggested protein shots - anyone have any thoughts on this??

Anyway - last night the other half made the most delicious dinner - braised squid and prawn casserole - It was in a tomato veg sauce - he was good and added a dollop on creme fraiche rather than double cream the recipe said, served with a little rice and pile of asparagus - Def one of my new top ten meals - bl00dy lovely.

Thanks for dropping in - have a wicked day xxx


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

morning bj,

you sound a little more organised than me lol. good session, you do need to get some food inside you reasonably quickly though.. there are are various different brands and flavours.. most do small sample packs, one shot deals, some even free, see if you can grab a few different flavours - banana, strawberry, chocolate etc.. and see if you like them - try mixing with milk or water ....

Milky is a rep for Pro-10 - I got al my current stuff from them, MP aren't too bad either..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Mr Big - you been talking to my man????? :lol:
> 
> x


Er cough,,,,,,hum,,,,,,,,,No,not a word.....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All - Just been reading some of the Gen Conversation threads......the mind boggles - there are some very odd people out there at the moment... Anyway, I digress....Food has been terrible. Not even going to go into detail - ashamed.

1 minute circuits this morning

Bicep curl

Overhead tricep bend (??)

Mountain climbers with hands on stepper

Step ups on stepper with medicine ball overhead

weighted lunges

box squats

dead lifts

ab roller

Stand on wobble boad and chuck the medicine ball at each other

rinse and repeat.

I pretty much ache all over today - the chest from weds and the legs from Thurs. Two days rest now and back on it on Monday. I will be more organised and disciplined with food next week as this week has been pretty shocking. All will power has deserted me and frankly I am a bit fed up with myself. I don't want to be a BB, but I want a strong, fit body - I am part way there, but am managing to self sabotage a lot lately. If it wasn't for the exercise I would be mahoosive......

Now I hope the rest of you have an excellent weekend - rugby and fun time hopefully. Have a Friday hug from me x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh BlueJ....you and I are alike, we really are....those words "i want a strong fi body, self sabotage"...oh boy have I come out with those very words myself...it's not an easy road to go down right? struggles all the way...but we gotta just get on and do our best, even though we just sometimes think..."fckuk it" right?

Hey! have a great weekend, take care, enjoy the rugby....and a mahooooooooooooooooooooooooooosive Friday hug straight back at ya...xxxx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Gonna send it right back - I am back from the pub and I am ****ed - this is wrong - it is before 9 and I feel hammered.....Could all go hideously wrong.....Although I think apart from @Rykard and his fajita brekkies - I suspect you may be my compulory reading.... (with the exception of @AAlan, LLbiglbs, @Rykard and gAWD oh fek, whoever knows else......think I better log off - think it may go wrong....fek,,,,,,lord....have a guddon xxxx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha ha ....

Get to bed you !!

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All - Just been reading some of the Gen Conversation threads......the mind boggles - there are some very odd people out there at the moment... Anyway, I digress....Food has been terrible. Not even going to go into detail - ashamed.
> 
> 1 minute circuits this morning
> 
> ...


Only talking about self sabotage today. Remember its a hobby, don't burn yourself out! From what I have seen on here you have been very dedicated to your training. If you feel bad at the food side maybe give yourself set cheat meals. Like fry up on a saturday morn or sundry dinner or pizza on a Friday  add 2-3 in and do t give up all things you love especially wine! 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ........wondering how you're feeling today? :whistling: :laugh: :laugh:

sHALL I SPEAK QUIETLY......lolol

I wasn't half laughing when I saw your post........you loony.....haha....hey! Be gentle on yourself today.....you clearly had a good time down the pub, and I would have been exactly the same....haha.....have a great Saturday missis...xxx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh dear - there is a reason I usually never go on line after having a drink - I really don't make any sense at all......Sorry. Wine and no dinner is not a good combination......CAnnot even remember writing that, and my spelling and grammar and lack of finishing sentences is embarrassing!! Still, done now. Sorry again......what a [email protected]!!!

The good news is, the doms in my legs are so horrific I can hardly walk or sit down this morning - most definitely not wine related!! Happy Saturday folks x


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

dont mind me popping in every now and then


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Zack - you are welcome anytime! Sadly you picked a day when I made an idiot of myself - nothing new there then x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So Monday morning strikes again. Woke up to find a blanket of snow, but this did not prevent training - up and out to gym at half six...

HIIT Treadmill training for 12 minutes - had not done treadmill for about a fortnight - actually enjoyed it - the rest of the session was hard and I annoyed myself by how much I whinged about it. Still, the trainer found it funny - he has promised to train with me tomorrow....Lets see him weep then!

Powerplate session with weights - 1 x minute bursts of:

Step ups with medicine ball doing a "around the world" on each step up - 1 x min on each leg

Weighted Box squats

Step ups with a weighted fly on each step

Side step ups

Lunges on each leg with a press at the top (this was me at my moaniest!!)

Step ups with bicep curls

V Sit with side crunches

V Sit with OH press

V Sit Holding an OH press and then trying to "cycle"

Mountain climbers

burpees

Swear, sweat, moan groan and had to laugh at my pathetic-ness!! It was not just me though - my gym buddy was knackered too!

So apart from the drunken incoherent ramblings on Friday, it has been a good weekend, relatively quiet. Nice food (jerk chicken on sat and Irish Stew yesterday). Rugby and a lot of quality time with the OH 

Back on it today - no wine at all until Friday.

Happy Monday one and all x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Zack - you are welcome anytime! Sadly you picked a day when I made an idiot of myself - nothing new there then x


humph! you should worry...at least you had the excuse of being sloshed...I'm a feckin idiot every day, fully sober! hahahahaha..

Have a great day missis...x it's snowing like buggery here...pft...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh lawwwd! just read your workout too....actually made me go green at the gills...all that ab stuff...i really find ab work so hard, and hate seeing my stomach coming up to greet me when I do crunches... :crying: hahahaha.....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning Jo, nice little blow off steam session on friday night then I see lol

Nice workout this morning. I'm not surprised you were having a moan during it. Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks AAlan, but I don't need reminding about Friday...hangs head....Have a good one yourself x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

you'll have to stick a vid up of the power plate moves..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

morning have a great day


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Gonna send it right back - I am back from the pub and I am ****ed - this is wrong - it is before 9 and I feel hammered.....Could all go hideously wrong.....Although I think apart from @Rykard and his fajita brekkies - I suspect you may be my compulory reading.... (with the exception of @AAlan, LLbiglbs, @Rykard and gAWD oh fek, whoever knows else......think I better log off - think it may go wrong....fek,,,,,,lord....have a guddon xxxx


I am a bit behind at mo and just found this,good girl xxx have some hang over reps xx lovin the spelling too LLbiglbs!!!!! hick i am sozzled ,hick....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> you'll have to stick a vid up of the power plate moves..


Think that may be a step too far.....I wish I looked like this on the Power plate....



Sadly, the truth is much harsher......


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I am a bit behind at mo and just found this,good girl xxx have some hang over reps xx lovin the spelling too LLbiglbs!!!!! hick i am sozzled ,hick....
> View attachment 110701


Mr Big - you are too mean!! I am doing my best to forget the drivel that was Friday night!!! :laugh:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So yesterday was a good day. No wine (possible record!) all good food, good workout and good sleep - can things get any better.......probably!!

Anyway - was on my own at the gym this morning and the trainer wussed out out of training with me - again, lots of cardio today - for a Strong Man - he ain't half into his cardio...

HIIT warm up 3 mins walking then - got a new PB here - 1 minute on treadmill at 6Kph, then, 15kph (bit of a shock!) back to six, then 15.5KPH, then 6, then 16 kph, then 6 KPH, then 16.5kph - was surprised and pleased with myself actually - but don't think I could have gone much faster - being a leggy 5ft1....

Then powerplates again...

4 minutes of pad boxing (jabs, hooks, uppercut and then 10 of each as fast as possible)

Weighted box squats (1 x min)

OH Box squats(1 x min)

Dead lift (not heavy but lots of reps for a minute)

The dreaded weighted lunges with a OH press (1 x min)

Not sure how to describe this......weight bag on shoulders - legs straight, bend over as far as possible (did think I may topple over) - (1 x min)

Ab Roller (2 x 1 minute)

Weighted Side Bends (2 x 1 minute)

So a good session - and I only moaned at the lunges, but mainly because I was out of breath I could not speak!! My much beloved has made me a salmon, noodle and broc stir fry for lunch and once again I shall attempt to be wine free....watch this space!! Have a happy pancake day x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Think that may be a step too far.....I wish I looked like this on the Power plate....
> 
> View attachment 110710
> 
> ...


you mean you wear worse socks lol

"Not sure how to describe this......weight bag on shoulders - legs straight, bend over as far as possible (did think I may topple over) - (1 x min)" - good mornings?

good session, didn't do anything this morning myself, getting like cramp in my neck - need to get loads of fluids down methinks.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...that was a cracking workout...well done and I'm loving the sound of your food too...phwoarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......noice...I've got two dried up bison burgers that I grilled and left em there whilst I went for a chat with my friend on the phone, durrrp...more charred bits than bison burger but I've very cunningly disguised them in mustard and olive oil and pepper so it may take me about 3 hours to chew through them, and I think some positive visualisation techniques may have to be deployed but hey! can't complain.....

:laugh: have a great day....

OH! and by the way...that lady on the power plate? I don't like her...pft! she needs to grow a belly, have scraggy hair, purple face, sweat pits, mis matched gym gear...THEN I may be able to relate....and the only thing I use the power plates for in my gym is to rest me arrse on when I'm inbetween boxing bouts...lol...

Take care missis....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> So yesterday was a good day. No wine (possible record!) all good food, good workout and good sleep - can things get any better.......probably!!
> 
> Anyway - was on my own at the gym this morning and the trainer wussed out out of training with me - again, lots of cardio today - for a Strong Man - he ain't half into his cardio...
> 
> ...


your lunch sounds amazing  yummy

Good session. Hows your stamina and general fitness coming on?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> "Not sure how to describe this......weight bag on shoulders - legs straight, bend over as far as possible (did think I may topple over) - (1 x min)" - good mornings?


Love you Rykers! You completely understand my waffle - just googled Good Mornings - and yes, you are right! All of the exercises I did this morning were on the power plate, so had the added "jiggle" effect. I am hoping it will jiggle off some weekend over indulgence!! Now get your arris over to the tap and start drinking some water - I am on my 3rd green tea already....the recovery powers of water are brilliant x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning Jo. I'm thinking the straight leg bend over at the waist move might be a little like straight leg deadlifts. Another nice looking workout. Well done on the food front yesterday.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> OH! and by the way...that lady on the power plate? I don't like her...pft! *she needs to grow a belly, have scraggy hair, purple face, sweat pits, mis matched gym gear...THEN I may be able to relate*....and the only thing I use the power plates for in my gym is to rest me arrse on when I'm inbetween boxing bouts...lol...
> 
> Take care missis....


You got a camera in my gym then?? Sounds scarily familiar....I also like to rock the "dragged thru a hedge backwards" look too!

I do the boxing standing on the power plates - he stand on a stepper next to me with the pads......And then proceeds to laugh at me .....a lot....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I notice he gets YOU on cardio but wimps out,,,,,,strong man thing see,i must be that way orientated as i would wimp out too pmsl

Good work,that is a nice workout that is,so it is(Irish accent)to be sure,so it is,i think so ,yes.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> your lunch sounds amazing  yummy
> 
> Good session. Hows your stamina and general fitness coming on?


Hey Sam - Lovely to see you - much better avi!

I am not really feeling any fitter at the moment, but I put that down to a "wobbly" few weeks. I was certainly feeling a lot leaner a few weeks ago, one of the trainers tells me that I am progressing strength wise, but not really feeling it.....yet! I shall pop into your journal to see how you are getting on - although it is all a bit technical for me to comment!!

How is your GF coming on - if I remember rightly, she is mega strong and blessed with low body fat.....not sure I could be friends with her..... :lol: x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> *Good work,that is a nice workout that is,so it is(Irish accent)to be sure,so it is,i think so ,yes*.
> View attachment 110726


Are you sure you have not been hitting the old vino this morning Mr B?? :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Sam - Lovely to see you - much better avi!
> 
> I am not really feeling any fitter at the moment, but I put that down to a "wobbly" few weeks. I was certainly feeling a lot leaner a few weeks ago, one of the trainers tells me that I am progressing strength wise, but not really feeling it.....yet! I shall pop into your journal to see how you are getting on - although it is all a bit technical for me to comment!!
> 
> How is your GF coming on - if I remember rightly, she is mega strong and blessed with low body fat.....not sure I could be friends with her..... :lol: x


Your fitness will come doing stuff that like. Try and remember what you were like when you started I guarantee you are 10x fitter already 

The GF is not up to much the past week or so. She is mid way through her PGCE Dip Ed and has an interview tomorrow for a teaching job so has been doing loads of work  . Sure she will be back to the gym soon. She is still looking lean though dunno how she does it :/ she was eating cake and sweet sunday&#8230;. :s

Haha my journal is just a log for myself really nothing techincal in it just for me to see if I feel like crap or not,so far I haven't. :thumb:

Thanks on AVI 

As for you feeling leaner. Probably had less water few weeks ago. maybe look at your diet high salt intake maybe or high sugar?? or even can be time of the month :S


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Are you sure you have not been hitting the old vino this morning Mr B?? :lol:


I wish,no out in cold!Cup o tea now and back out in a bit,to be sure!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all. Bit chilly this morning - had to sit in the car and wait for windscreen to deice this morning - I am sure the neighbours loved my singing along to Jake Bugg at full volume at half six....ha ha ha - should get their @sses to the gym!!

My gym buddy was there this morning - so the trainer set up an abs and lower back circuit - although there seemed to be an element of squatting in there too....

Usual 1 minute bursts of:

Leg kicks to the pad (and accidentally on purpose kicking the trainer..)

Ab roller on the oly bar

Weight bar across shoulders and twist to hit the punch bag - I asked if there was a name for this - he made it up!

Weighted sit ups - 12k KB - not designed for people with b00bs

DB Shoulder Press - standing

Weighted round the world (round your head - you end up looking like you are belly dancing)

Straight leg dead lifts

Low plank to high plank with feet on wobble board - KILLER

Kettle bell swings round each leg - squat city

Good Mornings - I now have a name for em - thanks @Rykard!!

Rinse and repeat.

Tomorrow we are apparently doing a cardio circuit - I am bracing myself already. I do really like having a gym buddy, but her and this particular trainer, clearly fancy the pants off each other - I may as well not be there half the time. Not complaining, but at times this morning felt a bit like a spare part...Did not stop the effort tho and felt knackered afterwards - job done.

The OH made yet another gorgeous meal last night - he found some game at the bottom of the freezer and made a game ragu with pasta and asparagus. I am being really spoiled at the moment - he is Self Employed and work is pretty scarce, so he is cooking up a storm - all low fat and frankly, luscious! AND I did another night wine free - he had a bottle in the fridge and I was so tempted..but resisted - it would be sad day if I caved in already. I am sure the wine on Friday will taste all the nicer for a few days respite!

Happy Wednesday x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...nother fab workout missis...those weighted round the world things, I do those too when I have a !:1 with my trainer chap..I know what you mean about the belly dancing...my own efforts are quite inelegant and appear to reduce my trainer to fits of laughter :blink: notsurewhy.......MUCH!

Have a great day and well done...fab start to the week and your oh sounds like a top man! good for him....


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sat waiting for new pic :whistling:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nicely done Jo. Dinners have been sounding awesome lately, you fancy a lodger? Lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning BlueJ...nother fab workout missis...those weighted round the world things, I do those too when I have a !:1 with my trainer chap.*.I know what you mean about the belly dancing...my own efforts are quite inelegant and appear to reduce my trainer to fits of laughter* :blink: notsurewhy.......MUCH!
> 
> Have a great day and well done...fab start to the week and your oh sounds like a top man! good for him....


I swear we may have actually been separated at birth!! And yes - he is a very good man - and seeing what you wrote on Mr Bigs journal - he is your kind of man too - big, with a bit of a belly, but with huge heart and to top it off he is a whizz in the..........kitchen


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Sat waiting for new pic :whistling:


Brace yourself Davey - it will happen, but be prepared for disappointment.......Am no spring chicken (although I find spring chickens vastly over-rated...) There is a reason for the pic of the feet....the rest is...well....disappointing - but got to keep trying eh! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Nicely done Jo. Dinners have been sounding awesome lately, you fancy a lodger? Lol


Now that sounds interesting......rather a long commute tho :lol: x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Brace yourself Davey - it will happen, but be prepared for disappointment.......Am no spring chicken (although I find spring chickens vastly over-rated...) There is a reason for the pic of the feet....the rest is...well....disappointing - but got to keep trying eh! x


Dont put yourself down.... well with a name bj.... I cant comment on that


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Dont put yourself down.... well with a name bj.... I cant comment on that


Honestly, honestly Davey, I did not realise the connotations my bluejoanna name would bring - must be all the filthy minds on here!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree a lot of filthy minds on here.... At least i know I am :innocent:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> I swear we may have actually been separated at birth!! And yes - he is a very good man - and seeing what you wrote on Mr Bigs journal - he is your kind of man too - big, with a bit of a belly, but with huge heart and to top it off he is a whizz in the..........kitchen


You are all very special ladies to me,

it is my pleasure to call you friends,

such a nice thing to say xxx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Honestly, honestly Davey, I did not realise the connotations my bluejoanna name would bring - must be all the filthy minds on here!!


Jo don't post any pics up that you ain't happy to post,,,,,,,well unless they involve latex and baby oil......

No realy make sure you're happy ,we can wait for them,i ain't doing any at mo either....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Jo don't post any pics up that you ain't happy to post,,,,,,,well unless they involve latex and baby oil......
> 
> No realy make sure you're happy ,we can wait for them,i ain't doing any at mo either....


Have no fear Mr Big - I will not post any pics that I don't want to...unless of course it gets to Friday night, and the wine is opened and I forget all my virtuous intentions.......  Hopefully I learned my lesson last week!! x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Have no fear Mr Big - I will not post any pics that I don't want to...unless of course it gets to Friday night, and the wine is opened and I forget all my virtuous intentions.......  Hopefully I learned my lesson last week!! x


Roll on Friday then lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Just a v quick one today....Will be back at lunch.

Got blown out by my gym buddy today, so no circuits. Instead I was treated to:

10 minutes HIIT on the treadmill followed by

1 x minute boxing

1 x minute kettlebells

I do not know how many of each we did, but I reckon it was somewhere in the region of 8..

Left hand very shaky now, difficult to type. I really enjoyed the session. I told the trainer if he was a proper bloke, he should man up and take the pads off and just let me hit him......You know - just for fun....:laugh: He did not seem to think that was such a good idea.....lol! Right - have a great one and see you at lunch x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Just a v quick one today....Will be back at lunch.
> 
> Got blown out by my gym buddy today, so no circuits. Instead I was treated to:
> 
> ...


Obviously you have a very strong right hook.... or hew was frightened you might kick him in the balls !


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

if he and your training partner are getting 'gooey eyed' then surely a swift kick to the nuts will get hit attention back where it should be - training you .. making you the best you can be!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Is the more we need to know about you peanut?xx


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning BJ.. Enjoy your day.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Obviously you have a very strong right hook.... or hew was frightened you might kick him in the balls !


Ha ha ha - if only I could kick that high - I am somewhat vertically challenged! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 110965
> 
> 
> Is the more we need to know about you peanut?xx


Hey Mr B - I must admit - I really enjoy the boxing and it is an area I know I am improving on too, so that is good for the karma too. I suspect you may just have the upper hand if we were to get in the ring together...only just mind! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Good morning BJ.. Enjoy your day.


You too Davey. No pics yet.... :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good morning bj have a great day


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Rykers! Pressure is off a bit today at work so shall stroll through some journals....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Mr B - I must admit - I really enjoy the boxing and it is an area I know I am improving on too, so that is good for the karma too. I suspect you may just have the upper hand if we were to get in the ring together...only just mind! x


Boxers wear gloves,i used to fight bare knuckle,

but i would just give you a big hug as you cracked me one on the conk!!

It is a great cardio imo


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I would need a ladder to crack you one on the conk! Not that I ever would of course - cos I doubt you would survive (she says getting all internet 'ard!!).

Bare knuckles - eeeeekkk x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mornin! Ill grab Biglbs ankle you can grab the other we might just be able to get him to notice us


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So it was the final workout of the week today - he made me sweat....

Treadmill for 10 minutes at an incline running at 14kph, then walking 6kph

1 x minute fast as possible on rower

1 x minute boxing (10 jabs, 10 hooks, 10 uppercuts)

1 x minute kettle bell swings

1 x minute weighted kettle bell crunches

1 x minute weighted side bends (minute on each side)

1 x minute fast as possible on the bike

rest for one minute and do another two times

K-N-A-C-K-E-R-E-D!! Was a great session though. I know I tell everyone else to step away from the scales, but they are hideous this week, despite me having a v healthy and "dry" week. Possibly catching up after last weeks naughtiness?? Who knows. The OH made a very nice dinner last night, not sure how to spell it - Bobote - A south African dish which mainly consists of mince and eggs - something for all you protein freaks!! Served with a pile of runner beans - lush! No plans for the weekend apart from seeing an old friend on Sunday for a glass or two - but I promise to stay away from here!! Have a great weekend x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> mornin! Ill grab Biglbs ankle you can grab the other we might just be able to get him to notice us


Ha ha ha - maybe if I sit on your shoulders, I could tap him on the knee!! x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice workout there Jo, I recon I would have been a sweaty wreck 1/4 of the way through that! Have a good weekend hun.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo, ullo, ullo.......nice sess...and have a great weekend....bobote....noice...yum......


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All.

On my own this morning at the gym - just the trainer, blown out again by gym buddy....

Started on treadmill 6kph - 15kph (walking and sprinting) for 10 mins.

Then he set the power plate for 2 minute bursts and during those two minutes I did 2 x lots of 30 second exercises.

For instance in the first two mins I did:

30 sec press ups, 30 seconds tricep dip, 30 sec press up, 30 sec tricep dip and so it continued..

Crunch with overhead press, side to side weighted twists

Box squats and dead lifts

step ups and side step ups

High plank to low plank and crunches bring knees to chest

Medicine ball right foot to stretching to left high and then ab roller

Medicine ball left foot to stretching to right high and then ab roller

Star jumps and burpees

Yes I was knackered bu the end of it! Just as well really as once again overdid it a little at the weekend, although not tooooooo badly...I took a couple of pics too this morning so will upload in a moment....apologies for quality and the belly.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good session yet again, and WHY does your training partner bog off so often..FFS! people like that get on my nerves....but good for you for getting on with it anyway...don't worry bout the weekend..you just gotta keep forging forwards, and as long as you do that then all is well...it's when you just stop, throw in the towel and don't bother at all that you are giving in good and proper...and you ain't gonna do that are ye? NOPE! cos you have the UK massive to keep you going right?...so breathe deep, square your shoulders and crack on....

Beeeeeeeeg hugs to ya BlueJ.....now come on!!! gimme a grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhh.....cough..... 

Looking forward to the pics too...mebbe I may dare one if you will...but I gotta say there is a whole lot more of me(and not in a good way)..lol... than there is of you if your other pics are anything to go by....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So finally - a pic of me in my gym kit - please note, I do wear a t-shirt over the sports [email protected] normally....







Stats - 5 foot 1 inch - weight is somewhere around the 9.4 mark (just under 60k). No plans to compete, just want a strong, healthy body (and mind  ). At my heaviest was 11 and half stone. I am good food wise (most of the time), but I do swerve from the straight and narrow quite a bit at weekends, but I very much enjoy good food and wine with friends, so am relatively happy with how I am getting on...

No nasty comments please, not sure I can take em so early on a Monday!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking good bluejo  good job


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Another good workout there Jo well done, and I bed your off track weekend wasn't as bad as my 2 hours of madness last night!

Cracking progress in those pics as well you wee hottie, keep up the good work.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You would like honesty? well, I'm not known in real life for telling porkies so here it is...

You look very trim to me...and to be frank, frank....(that's ajoke by the way...errrmm..not a good one but hey...that's the way I roll..lol)....you have got a neat little figure there and your lats come out nicely in the first and third piccie....you should be proud of yourself.....I now feel a bit eeek about my pics cos I'm 68kgs and I just look like a brick sh1te house compared to you....sighhhhh......I'm trying to head for 60kg but it's proving very difficult that is for sure.

Hey BlueJ...you have NO reason to think you don't look good, not one...and believe me I would say the truth if I thought otherwise...we have things in common, the weekend swerving thing for sure....I was fatter than you as I have got down from 15 and a half stone to what I am now...but that's not taking anything away cos I know that as short people (i'm 5'2" just) we look much worse when we are more weighty than the tall peeps.....so I think you have done a really great job.....and one you should be proud...

Right then...I'm off to stare at myself in the mirror for a bit and see if I'm brave enough to put a pic up for more than 10 seconds...which is about my normal time before I break out in a cold sweat and take 'em off again...lol.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yup BJ as everyone else has said there is nothing tio be disappointed with in those pics ... you are doing very well !


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Wowsers - what a lovely bunch you all are. @Flubs - please don't refer to yourself as the proverbial out house...We all know it is not true so buck your ideas up please missy - you give everyone you meet on here honest advice and a huge pile of motivation and you are the hardest working person I know, so please big yourself up once in a while!

As for the rest of you - my Monday morning just got a whole lot better. Thanks so much x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> So finally - a pic of me in my gym kit - please note, I do wear a t-shirt over the sports [email protected] normally....
> 
> View attachment 111347
> 
> ...


Looking good BJ :wink:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> @[Redacted] - *,* *so please big yourself up once in a while! *x


Wellllllll....okayeeeeeeee.....here goes.....girding my loins for some bigging up.....3, 2 1..........................

*I'M BIG! I'M REALLY BIG, BIG BIG BIG BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEG!

errrrmmmm....not entirely sure I got that quite right?...errrrr....errr..... :whistling: :sneaky2: :laugh:

hee heeeee....guffaaawwwww....soz Bluej...I'm just being a wag....on account of it being Monday an all that.....cheers...I do have a self deprecating manner I know it...it's a bit tongue in cheek some of the time.........you can't see me smiling wryly from where you are....lol

Hope to see what you've been doing tomorra morning.....no slacking.....we're on the training choo choo so we don't have to wear lumpy t-shirts in summer right?...hahahaha...x*


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> So finally - a pic of me in my gym kit - please note, I do wear a t-shirt over the sports [email protected] normally....
> 
> View attachment 111347
> 
> ...


Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Lovely figure you have my dear!

Well done on putting up pics,realy good to see,now i know i could put you and flubs on each shoulder,that would make a crackin pic Imo


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

what is it with the women on here????

you all look really good but have real downers on..

BJ great sesssion, I think you may have to have words with you 'training' partner if they keep blowing you out, and the photos look really good...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...hope you're in the gym knocking seven bells outta yourself....bish bap bop! come on missis...report report report..... 

Have a great day...sun is trying to come out over the mist here and it feels good....not looking forward to the return of the snow which is forecast for later this week...pooop!...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All - Blimey Flubs - cannot believe you are waiting for my workout - is this a "workout by proxy" for you???

After [email protected] of my training partner for standing me up yesterday, I have to eat humble pie - her little girl is unwell...how bad did I feel eh?? So not sure when she is coming back. She is honed like an elite athlete anyway and always manages to show me up (or my lack of ability).... So to training this morning.

HIIT on the treadmill - this time the evil fVcker was mucking around with speed and incline. Firstly a nice steady warm up then- one minute bursts

15 KPH at 2 incline - walk for a minute

14KPH at 5 incline - walk for a minute

13KPH at 7 incline - walk for a minute

12KPH at 10 incline - walk for a minute

I swear I had no breath in my lungs for about 3 minutes afterwards. It felt dead good good though. Normally the HIIT training is on a even incline - this was something new and therefore hopefully will do something good to the jiggly bits.

Then it was boxing for bursts of one minute - jabs, hooks, upper cuts, and variations for 6 minutes

Then step ups with med ball - 1 min on each leg

straight leg ab crunches - 1 min

box squat with DB over head press - 1 minute

step up with bicep curls - 1 min

ab roller - 1 min

star jumps - 1 min

mountain climbers 1 min

and then the dreaded burpees for a minute

Ah - i totally rocked the "dragged through a hedge backwards" look this morning - along with the "puking imminent" pose....ah, the glamour....

Happy Tuesday one and all - hope you are having an awesome one! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

that HIIT sounds like my worst nightmare haha 

The old not sure if your gonna puke face lol just means you worked hard


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All - Blimey [Redacted] - cannot believe you are waiting for my workout - is this a "workout by proxy" for you???
> 
> YES! busted...fook....go to plan B then....hahahaha...
> 
> ...


You and me both, good girl! don't wanna see the side let down now do we...me minger, you minger....errrmm...gulp....errr...well, didn't quite mean in the way it looks...wuz talking gym minging...post workout? errrr......getting me coat right now...hahahaha...

Noice one missis....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good effort Jo, wanting to puke is a sign of a decent effort put in lol.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> that HIIT sounds like my worst nightmare haha
> 
> The old not sure if your gonna puke face lol just means you worked hard


Ah Sam - you know me so well....I vary from the "gonna puke" face to the "why the hell do I do this" face on a very regular basis.....I like doing the lifts actually, but this trainer seems to like to kill me on cardio....x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> You and me both, good girl! don't wanna see the side let down now do we...me minger, you minger....errrmm...gulp....errr...well, didn't quite mean in the way it looks...wuz talking gym minging...post workout? errrr......getting me coat right now...hahahaha...
> 
> Noice one missis....


Gym minging is fine.....In fact, if I was not minging by the end of it, I would think that I had not worked hard enough........But hell, I am preaching to the converted here!! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Good effort Jo, wanting to puke is a sign of a decent effort put in lol.


I often have the urge to puke Al - mainly on a Friday night!!! x

ps - that was a joke.....well, sort of x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha nowt wrong with that!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hay at least you have been and done it,good work sweets,recon you deserve that comfy seat on my little ol shoulder after that xxx

Have a crackin day........


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> So finally - a pic of me in my gym kit - please note, I do wear a t-shirt over the sports [email protected] normally....
> 
> View attachment 111347
> 
> ...


Ello, what's happening here then.

Another one ! Feet on show, fit is the truth. tut tut, looking GOOD ! Shake what ya momma gave ya


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ..have a good 'un...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Bj


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

gooooooooooooooooood morning bj


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Afternoon BJ :blowme: :whistling:

Hope your having a good day :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning - or should I say "afternoon" to all you lovely lads and ladies! Been a bit of an eventful day here. Me and the much beloved have had a business case in with the council for the last 6 months and today I had to stand up in front of the council and plead our case (It was like being in court....not that I know what that is like of course.... :whistling: ). Anyhoo, after a long and bitter fight, the Planning Authority heard our case and passed it immediately. This means that this year we will be having a HUGE life change, but I for one, cannot bl00dy wait. Needless to say, not one iota of training has been done - then we went out for lunch to celebrate and I ate three courses....whoops!! Still, it is a day to celebrate for tomorrow the hard work really begins....Although no training tomorrow either as I am at work and have an audit all day so will not be around much until Friday. I suspect there will be a meal or two off plan, but have put in a good couple of weeks training and it won't grind to a halt, but may well have to take a short break here and there......Now to catch up with you all. Happy days x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ello, what's happening here then.
> 
> Another one ! Feet on show, fit is the truth. tut tut, looking GOOD ! Shake what ya momma gave ya


Hello Mr Monkey - welcome to the mad/doss house! Thanks for your lovely words, you know how to make someone's day x


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> Hello Mr Monkey - welcome to the mad/doss house! Thanks for your lovely words, you know how to make someone's day x


Ah you are welcome. Just saying it as I find  I dunno , I should knock you n @Flubs heads together, you both look amazing so no more hiding  Get it out there for the world to see !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats on getting your planning application passed :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Awesome news Jo, really pleased for you and your OH.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Afternoon all - no training to report today so I shall be brief..... Been in audits all day and the smarmy git staring at my chest all day deserves a punch in the b0ll0x.....Apart from that, all is well with the world....Back to gym tomorrow. Have a great one x


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> Afternoon all - no training to report today so I shall be brief..... Been in audits all day and the smarmy git staring at my chest all day deserves a punch in the b0ll0x.....Apart from that, all is well with the world....Back to gym tomorrow. Have a great one x


Although a punch in the knackers might actually give him some relief !!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha - I would laugh out loud if he was not such a colossal pervert!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

MOrning All - Thank crunchie eh? mmmmmm crunchie's......Anyway, I digress. Went back to the gym this morning after two days off - have to say, was not really feeling it today, but persevered, but in hindsight I reckon an extra hours kip or a cuddle with the big man would have been preferable. Anyway. Circuits today.

Jump over four hurdles and then 10 hooks on the boxing back run back and start again

Clean and press

Leg kicks to pads

shuttle runs - inc forwards, backwards and sideways

Step ups

box jumps

kettle bell swings with squats

skipping

All of the above for one minute each, then rinse and repeat. Have to say - was not really on my A game today. I have had a couple of days of sh!t food which always makes me feel rubbish, but back on it today, green tea in hand and trying to feel virtuous. It did not help that my gym buddy was going on about wanting to lose another 4 lbs to get down to 7 stone.......I considered punching her in the t!ts, but realised I was much too ladylike to do that.... :whistling: I feel like a heffer next to her - I know I am not, but I still feel it......Anyroad, I am SO over it. Got a meeting now - back in a wee while - have a cracking day x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> MOrning All - Thank crunchie eh? mmmmmm crunchie's......Anyway, I digress. Went back to the gym this morning after two days off - have to say, was not really feeling it today, but persevered, but in hindsight I reckon an extra hours kip or a cuddle with the big man would have been preferable. Anyway. Circuits today.
> 
> Jump over four hurdles and then 10 hooks on the boxing back run back and start again
> 
> ...


7 stone?! Should of given her a swift jab to the ovary. thats quite skinny :/ tell her no man likes skinny ass woman.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

7 STONE???!!! Is she 4ft 2 or something? My nephew weighs about half that and he is only 3, I think you were right to hold back on punching her in the t!ts because you might have injured your hand when you hit bone as there probably aint much cushioning in that area at that weight!

Anyway that's my rant over for the morning! lol Well done on the workout and don't be comparing yourself to the skinny burd, you are doing well and looking good with what you are doing Mrs. Have a good weekend.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Bl00dy love you @Sambuca and @AAlan! Cannot condone violence (only because I am a bit of a wuss), but cannot understand why she thinks the mega skinny look is so attractive. She is a really pretty girl, but I reckon she has some sort of body dismorphia...either that or she is a freaking nutter!! I know i moan about my body, but I would rather have a bit of shape than be a bag of bones.....plus of course, my complete lack of willpower will always prevent me from becoming thus!

x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Bag of bones is not a good look to be rocking anyway Jo so not something to really be aspiring to.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

My arm weighs 7 stone ffs,runt pmsl

I happen to think your figure is bang on,see good on you xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

Ask her if she fancies going on a date with me, she'll have to bulk up to cope with 18 stone on her ! (There are easier ways to tell someone they are too skinny though  )


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

going off the photos the other day, you don't need to lose much if any... 7st sounds way too little, it wouldn't surprise me if she got issues cos she was 'too lean'...

go with what you feel and be healthy..


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All.

Having a very quiet one this weekend, bit of rugby maybe, some nice food, maybe meet some buddies later, or alternatively may just light a fire and have a sudden attack of stickybackitus........No training today cos it is the weekend. What ever you do, have a good one and stay warm. x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All.
> 
> Having a very quiet one this weekend, bit of rugby maybe, some nice food, maybe meet some buddies later, or alternatively may just light a fire and have a sudden attack of stickybackitus........No training today cos it is the weekend. What ever you do, have a good one and stay warm. x


slouching in front of a fire sounds good to me!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All.
> 
> Having a very quiet one this weekend, bit of rugby maybe, some nice food, maybe meet some buddies later, or alternatively may just light a fire and have a sudden attack of stickybackitus........No training today cos it is the weekend. What ever you do, have a good one and stay warm. x


Aye i love the fact you are like me,weekend for bones time,no training just eat drink and be merry,love that style,xx enjoy


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

So after the usual inability to sleep again last night (always bad on Sundays) - I was up and out at the gym with my training partner this morning. Different trainer this morning - normally we have them two weeks early and then two weeks late shift - thankfully they are going to swap weekly, as one tends to give us weights, while the other concentrates on cardio.....Anyhoo, the trainer could not sleep last night and therefore was thinking of new ways to punish us today. The theme was a Spartan 300 circuit - whatever the hell that is.....

Lying on the floor - Holding the chest press position (with assistance), bringing your feet to each weight - x 16

Dead lifts (x 16)

Wide stance Press Ups on handles ( x 16)

Box jumps with burpees (x16)

Kettle bell shoulder press (x 16 on each arm)

All quite simple - rinse and repeat 3 times. By the end after doing the burpees straight into the KB, I must admit I really struggled to complete the last set, but complete I did. Not sure what the rest of the week has in store, I suspect a legs sessions, and some sort of upper body sesh and probably another circuit session in there too....

The weekend was good. Pretty quiet actually - went out on Saturday to watch the rugby, but yesterday completely chilled out. We had roast beef which was lovely and caught up on the planner - (Walking Dead and The Following). Quite draining!! So should be a good week. THe boss is on holiday which always reduces stress levels within the office, but business plans are ramping up so plenty of after work meetings too. Exciting, scary and knackering. Nothing ventured nothing gained eh?

Have yourselves a terrific week. x


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Spartan 300 eh ? lol

You need to stand and shout "I am spartacus" after every third rep ?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Spartan 300 eh ? lol
> 
> You need to stand and shout "I am spartacus" after every third rep ?


...and wear a short skirt and be oiled up with a six pack?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Rykard said:


> ...and wear a short skirt and be oiled up with a six pack?


Sounds like my weekends.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Sounds like my weekends.


pics or nooilysixpack! x


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> pics or nooilysixpack! x





















I'll let your imagination do the rest


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha ha ha - thought for a moment you were going to call my bluff for a moment there!!! :w00t:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Blimee Bj ,you gottem at it in here,i will come back for my hug,when it is quieter xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha ha - thought for a moment you were going to call my bluff for a moment there!!! :w00t:


Don't be daft i'm not part of the Peter Andre fanclub ! lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Blimee Bj ,you gottem at it in here,i will come back for my hug,when it is quieter xx


Come back Mr Big and get that hug!!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Don't be daft i'm not part of the Peter Andre fanclub ! lol


Thank christ for that - was about to go off you big time! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Come back Mr Big and get that hug!!!
> 
> View attachment 112060


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All!

Legs day today and already I can feel it - I suspect that the next two days are going to be painful.....I forget cos I sit on my arris all day long, when I suddenly stand up the agony comes flowing back.....(not so) sweet...

Warm up on cross trainer

Squats on Smith Machine - 3 x 10

Weighted lunges with back leg on stepper - 3 x 10 (on each leg - I HATE these!!)

Calf raises on Smith Machine - 3 x 10 - Nearly came a cropper on these

Leg Extentions - 3 x 10

Leg Curls - 3 x 10

Straight Leg dead lift - 3 x 10

Needless to say I reckon I will need a zimmer frame by the end of the day...I am not complaining, I quite like the feeling....Food was OK (ish) last night - the OH made a cottage pie left from left over roast beef, but instead of mash, did crushed new potatoes instead - v nice actually served with green veg. I did have one glass of wine and bit of cheese afterwards, but aside from that, not too bad. Now off to warm up my porridge and scoff the worlds biggest apple. Have a great day. x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Bluej...crushed potatoes dontchya know......:laugh:...posh bird....or did you just sit on 'em by mistake?

Have a great day missis....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Bluej...crushed potatoes dontchya know......:laugh:...posh bird....or did you just sit on 'em by mistake?
> 
> Have a great day missis....x


Only crushed as could not find the masher! :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Legs day today and already I can feel it - I suspect that the next two days are going to be painful.....I forget cos I sit on my arris all day long, when I suddenly stand up the agony comes flowing back.....(not so) sweet...
> 
> ...


OOOOW YOUR GONNA HURT TOMORROW! xxx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Bluej...crushed potatoes dontchya know......:laugh:...posh bird....or did you just sit on 'em by mistake?
> 
> Have a great day missis....x


I is well posh innnit!! Seriously tho - you should try em. You miss out the milk and butter from mash and you still get a nice crispy topping without the fat content. I had to double check I really liked so, so I had a an additional portion - just for you!! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> I is well posh innnit!! Seriously tho - you should try em. You miss out the milk and butter from mash and you still get a nice crispy topping without the fat content. I had to double check I really liked so, so I had a an additional portion - just for you!! x


I have these on burns night normaly with Neeps and sheeps tummy!

But i add butter and bit of cream,,,,,lol with fresh thyme


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I have these on burns night normaly with Neeps and sheeps tummy!
> 
> But i add butter and bit of cream,,,,,lol with fresh thyme


LALALALALALALALALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....I can't heaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr youuuuuuuuuuuuuu...

hahaha...so is it just boiled potatoes a little bit crushed instead of mashed? not sure how you get the crispy bit.....or do you roast them in oil and then crush them? durrrrp


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Legs day today and already I can feel it - I suspect that the next two days are going to be painful.....I forget cos I sit on my arris all day long, when I suddenly stand up the agony comes flowing back.....(not so) sweet...
> 
> ...


If you can get off the toilet you were doing it wrong!

Looks a good session, still pushing yourself good going girl


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> LALALALALALALALALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....I can't heaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr youuuuuuuuuuuuuu...
> 
> hahaha...so is it just boiled potatoes a little bit crushed instead of mashed? not sure how you get the crispy bit.....or do you roast them in oil and then crush them? durrrrp


Boil them in their skins, drain em, crush em with a masher (gently!) and spoon onto your cottage pie - bung in a hot oven for about 30 minutes - crispy! You may want to spray a little oil or fry lite onto the spuds to get them extra crispy, but they really don't need it......


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

@Sambuca and @biglbs - I am hurting already.......... - this really does not bode well for tomorrow....do you think he will let me just lie down on the floor tomorrow and pretend to do yoga or something gentle

(she says with her fingers crossed but knowing that hell would freeze over before that happened......)


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Legs day today and already I can feel it - I suspect that the next two days are going to be painful.....I forget cos I sit on my arris all day long, when I suddenly stand up the agony comes flowing back.....(not so) sweet...
> 
> ...


Nice, if it hurts then you are doing it right


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hiya Jo, that was a couple of decent looking workouts. You going to be shouting for help to get up tomorrow then? lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

As predicted by all you lovely lot, I am suffering serious DOMS this morning, but I lurched out of bed, staggered to the gym and did a 30 min ab circuit, so by tomorrow I won't be able to breathe either!!!

Warm up on cross trainer then abs...

Hands on wobble board (sure there is prob a tech term for this) - feet on swiss ball, bring knees up to chest (Jack-knife??) x 16 - I enjoyed these as I was concentrating on balancing rather than abs

Sitting on the stepper, straight leg crunches - x 16

Forearms on stepper - grasshoppers - x16

Sit ups with overhead medicine ball - x 16

Ab roller on the oly bar - x 16

A rope ladder was set out the length of the gym, then it was a plank going up and down the length of the gym moving with your hands in each rung - on the last set the nasty man made me do press ups too with each movement!!

Weighted walking lunges with over head press

Repeat three times.

Yep - well and truly feel like I have worked my @rse off this week. We are doing another circuit tomorrow, but each time he mentions it, he sniggers which means it is going to hurt - In my present state I wanna yell "bring it on"....but in reality I reckon I shall croak "oh sh!t" when I find out what he has in store for me....Thing is, like @Flubs, I will give anything a go, even if I am crap at it, so I think I am a bit of an experiment for him...oh well, it works for me! Nice dinner last night....chicken and chorizo risotto with veg. Had a glass of wine blah, blah, blah - the usual. Have a meeting tonight with the architect about our business, and another one tomorrow night with our sponsors - gonna be knackered by Friday - heck, am knackered now!

Have a good one x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...flippin great workout there missis...and I berluddie love it that you will have a go at anything...it's great right? you just gotta do it...gotta...hahaha...chorizo...yum! I sometimes chop up one of those mini ones you can buy and put 'em in an omlette with onions and peppers...slurrrrp..gorgeous....have a great day luvely... :bounce:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds as if your plate is full,other than just chicken and chorizo rissotto/veg mmmmnom,i have never done one of them though so may soon now.

Have a nice day Bj hugs and sloppy ones,x


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Dom da dom dom dommmmmmmmm


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

great session there, between you and @Flubs i think you've got this conditioning and working out thing sorted lol

<need to be more like flubs and bluejo>

re doms - I normally get it really bad 36 hours after the workout...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> great session there, between you and @Flubs i think you've got this conditioning and working out thing sorted lol
> 
> <need to be more like flubs and bluejo>
> 
> re doms - I normally get it *really bad 36 hours after the workout*...


Thanks for that buddy....Something to look forward to in the coming days......x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning BlueJ...flippin great workout there missis...and I berluddie love it that you will have a go at anything...it's great right? you just gotta do it...gotta...hahaha...chorizo...yum! I sometimes chop up one of those mini ones you can buy and put 'em in an omlette with onions and peppers...slurrrrp..gorgeous....have a great day luvely... :bounce:


Hey Flubs - my OH LOVES chorizo, I always joke that he would have it on his cornflakes, and he laughs, but I know, secretly he has already considered it....x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Sounds as if your plate is full,other than just chicken and chorizo rissotto/veg mmmmnom,i have never done one of them though so may soon now.
> 
> Have a nice day Bj hugs and sloppy ones,x


You gotta do the risotto Mr Big - one of my faves.....specially with a bit of Parmesan and nice cold Sauv Blanc...whoops!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Dom da dom dom dommmmmmmmm


Yep - walking like John Wayne. Smooth! x


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> Yep - walking like John Wayne. Smooth! x


Well if it's any consellation , I am in the same boat, only I can't actually walk atm lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> You gotta do the risotto Mr Big - one of my faves.....specially with a bit of Parmesan and nice cold Sauv Blanc...whoops!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> @Sambuca and @biglbs - I am hurting already.......... - this really does not bode well for tomorrow....do you think he will let me just lie down on the floor tomorrow and pretend to do yoga or something gentle
> 
> (she says with her fingers crossed but knowing that hell would freeze over before that happened......)


:no: :thumbdown: :laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Mrs achey pants! lol...on a scale of 1-10 how much are you hurting today?...snigger....you love it dontchya? secretly?...I know you do...hahaha...I've sorta cocked up my training a bit this week so doing legs tonight so I guess I will be in hurting heaven by tomorra morning...however, cos I'm such a clever gal, I have wooden floors that I can slide along to the loo for a wee...so no lifting of legs required and an ickle radiator just next to the loo, so hauling my arras up and down from loo is not quite so bad...hahahaha...now THAT is planning for you...

getting out of bed is a bit of palava though...I have perfected the art of rolling over in a very nearly straight line, and sorta launching myself towards the floor in a very strange manner and executing a very neat pike movement in an effort to turn myself upright before said toilet shuffle commences...oh yeah!...I'm a babe...hahahaaha....

Oh!! ffs! lol...I just noticed what cheeky monkey has on his avi...berrrrrrluddie hell...what a larrrrfff....more flippin fat than fit really but hey, the words look impressive...:laugh: :blush: please feel free to take that off?...slightly mortifying and not entirely true...from the knees down it's pretty hot I'll give you that.....

BlueJ...have a great day missis...x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning BJ...

Evertime I read in here I have this song in my head


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Liking your style Flubs - may have to copy the pike movement to get out of bed - not sure I can roll up the radiator though - a little too much like ski sits or wall squats for my liking!!

Doms even worse today. John Wayne's granddad springs to mind. Class.

@CheekyMonkey has you sussed - whether you think you are a hottie or not, we have seen the evidence, and therefore we KNOW the truth (even if you can't handle the truth (said in a Jack Nicholson way))...

Have a tops day yourself x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Good morning BJ...
> 
> Evertime I read in here I have this song in my head


Ah bless you Davey - although I will have that song in my head all day now! Hope you are having a better one x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning Jo, hows the aches and stiffness today?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Bit of a disastrous gym session this morning - literally dragged my arris out of bed and got there - he had set up a circuit that was quite like an assault course, so as usual, we threw ourselves into it. Unfortunately, mid way through the second circuit my gym buddy fell off the stepper and went over on her ankle - you could tell immediately it hurt alot. She is so slight, I went up to her and she was literally shaking and quivering like a little fawn or something...We got her sat upright and iced and compressed her ankle and hopefully she will be alright - you can tell she is hardcore cos she wanted to carry on with the non weight baring exercises!! But it put pay to the class (we were the only two). I was actually enjoying it, but I think my aching limbs were pleased for the shorter session.....

Had somewhat of a crisp session last night - had a meeting with the architect and a huge bag of kettle chips were opened, being the person of most rubbish willpower in the world, I managed to trough my way through them (with a little help from the OH and the architect) - whoops! We have a meeting with our sponsors tonight and that always involves a glass and a nibble at the end of the session. I was going to have tomorrow "off" the gym, but think perhaps I will go back in order to control damage limitation....

Have a fabulous day x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i told you missy dont worry about having some crisps even it was the whole bag lol. let your self have culinary pleasures. I get leaner after the weekend of cake and sunday dinners as my metabolism is firing away like mad. Consistency and frequency of meals will help you.

whats your diet like on a day to day basis maybe I can help


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

omg!!! my utter downfall....kettles crisps......ooooooooooooooohhhhhhh..........


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Morning Jo, hows the aches and stiffness today?


Aching and stiff!! I keep forgetting about it until I stand up, then I stagger along like Whoopi Goldberg on speed. Abs also hurt today which is really good, as usually I don't feel them so much. I keep expecting to look down and see a rippling six pack - I get so disappointed with the truth!! Still, we soldier on eh!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> omg!!! my utter downfall....kettles crisps......ooooooooooooooohhhhhhh..........


and mine i love them more than life itself


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i told you missy dont worry about having some crisps even it was the whole bag lol. let your self have culinary pleasures. I get leaner after the weekend of cake and sunday dinners as my metabolism is firing away like mad. Consistency and frequency of meals will help you.
> 
> whats your diet like on a day to day basis maybe I can help


Hiya Sam - Diet during the week is pretty good - usually something like this:

Breakfast: Eggs - (perhaps baked with some ham and mushrooms - easy to cook and transport to work)

Lunch will either be a home made low fat/carb soup and I will usually have that with ryvitas with perhaps a bit of cottage cheese - OR the OH will make me a chicken/tuna pasta salad type of thing and a piece of fruit

Dinner - A healthy balanced meal - for instance, last night was braised chinese style mince (sounds rank actually, but was good) with rice and green beans. I then maybe have a small piece of cheese as I am not a milk drinker...

It does not always work out like that, and I struggle with saying no to things, but generally I eat three good sized meals a day and try not to snack.....not always successfully..... Weekends are a bit different, but I relax it and don't sweat it so much - although I usually have "naughtier" things, I have less of everything else (not consciously, just works out that way!). I am not into looking at counting macros etc as it will not fit into my life style.......If you could just send me a massive dose of willpower and teach me how to say "NO" - I am sure things would improve!! Thanks for your interest x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks good. I would add some snacks in though like banana/almonds before lunch and maybe add some burgen bread to your breakfast if not training (do you eat before or after training?). snacks mid morn and afternoon are great to keep your energy up.  makes you less likely to stray as well.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Sam - I will go to the supermarket at lunchtime and discover just exactly what the hell Burgen Bread is! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

7 grams of protein per slice and i think 11-12g complex carbs.  i dont eat it but if you eat bread its the best sort! normally find it in tesco


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

How's my fellow DOMS sufferer this morning ? Afternoon now ffs I think im a few hours behind everyone else ! lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ..have a great weekend..x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning BJ x

Give me Hope........


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How's my fellow DOMS sufferer this morning ? Afternoon now ffs I think im a few hours behind everyone else ! lol


Morning! I am even further behind!!! Yesterday was errrrm, a trifle uncomfortable (massive understatement - hurt - a lot - but in a kind of of "I love it" way - weird!). Today is much better, still got doms, but I can walk down the stairs without wincing on every step...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All!

So decided on a no gym day today... couple of reasons....was at a meeting til gone ten last night, then no dinner....I never eat before training, so I knew I would have nothing left in the tank for a session today. Plus I am still a bit sore from the weeks exertions..Plus I was enjoying a lie in...oh the list is endlesss. Basically I am lazy, but s0d it.

Plans this weekend are a party tonight (promise I will not come on here when I get back and spout a load of [email protected]) a quiet one tomorrow and a drinks party on Sunday lunchtime, but hoping that will be relatively quiet too......

My gym buddy tore her ankle ligaments yesterday the poor thing, so she will be out of action for a bit, which means that I will be having a lot of solo sessions with the trainer....sometimes great - other times not so great cos there is no-where to hide....

Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sometimes you are better having a rest when you are feeling like that. Have a nice weekend Jo.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Al - you too x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Some food p0rn for you all.....

Steak - Thai Style:



Asparagus with shallots, chilli and Hoi Sin Sauce...



Salt and pepper squid



King Prawns in Green Curry



Is it a wonder that I struggle with my weight the much beloved cooks like that.... It was not ALL for me!!! Tomorrow morning will be an epic gym session! Happy Sunday one and all x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks yummy


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Sambuca said:


> Looks yummy


+1 - looks really good


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just think you are spoilt


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That looks awesome. Put's my last couple of meals to shame! lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> +1 - looks really good


X10 and by the way, pm me your address cos I'm moving in....on the next train up...get the spare room ready....bringing me own knife and fork....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks All - I mainly eat and clear up - the OH is a great cook, but washing up is not really his specialty! Oh yes - I concur - It was yummy and I am totally spoilt - but then again, so is he in other ways  !

Did not make it to the gym this morning - I woke up at 02.00hrs and did not drop off until after 05.00hrs, so feeling zombi-fied today. I am also disorganised and do not have any lunch with me - however I did buy some Burgen Bread and and am currently chomping away on a couple of slices with turkey and salad (not really a very conventional breakfast!!). Back to training tomorrow. Happy Monday x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks All - I mainly eat and clear up - the OH is a great cook, but washing up is not really his specialty! Oh yes - I concur - It was yummy and I am totally spoilt - but then again, so is he in other ways  !
> 
> Did not make it to the gym this morning - I woke up at 02.00hrs and did not drop off until after 05.00hrs, so feeling zombi-fied today. I am also disorganised and do not have any lunch with me - however I did buy some Burgen Bread and and am currently chomping away on a couple of slices with turkey and salad (not really a very conventional breakfast!!). Back to training tomorrow. Happy Monday x


unconventional breakfast - you don't know the meaning of the words lol  that just sounds like an early lunch :001_tt2:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning BJ 

I woke up at 2am too, had a p!ss went back to sleep... I could sleep forever :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Why is it whenever I check out other ppl's journals, I end up more hungry than normal ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi BlueJ..your breakfast sounds pretty normal to me..I often forget my brekkie and eat my lunch at 8 in the morning...lol...it does give me problems the rest of the day but at the time I just think of my stomach and dive in.....training tomorra right?...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep - deffo training tomorrow....gulp!

Packet of crisps and two custard creams do not constitute lunch, but hey ho, that has just been today all over.. :confused1: Will be on my A game tomorrow........x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Yep - deffo training tomorrow....gulp!
> 
> *Packet of crisps* x


you mentioned crisps......that's torn it....crisps....crisps...keeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiissssssssssspppppssssss.......

breathe breathe breathe....it's all ok...i'm good, I'm good...move on now...nuffin to see...move on....:laugh:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

They were a grab bag size too.....I know, I know, I know....I shall cower and cringe in shame (not really!). To make things easier Flubs, as I was scoffing them, I thought to myself, @Flubs would like these..... :whistling:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Yep - deffo training tomorrow....gulp!
> 
> Packet of crisps and two custard creams do not constitute lunch, but hey ho, that has just been today all over.. :confused1: Will be on my *A game *tomorrow........x


No comment :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheeky!! I am very tired. Thats my excuse and I am sticking to it!! x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> They were a grab bag size too.....I know, I know, I know....I shall cower and cringe in shame (not really!). To make things easier [Redacted], as I was scoffing them, I thought to myself, @[Redacted] would like these..... :whistling:


*TEASER! DEAD TO ME...DEAD TO ME.....*

:laugh:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Cheeky!! I am very tired. Thats my excuse and I am sticking to it!! x


Your getting worse with your posts :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Flubs said:


> *TEASER! DEAD TO ME...DEAD TO ME.....*
> 
> :laugh:


Would you like a crisp ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I come in here and see FOOD FOOD FOOD,all i can say is,,,,give me some!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So back to the gym this morning - it was good actually, death by kettlebell.

Firstly HIIT training for 12 mins on the treadmill - once again managed to get up to 16KPH for a massive total of one minute - I am determined to get above this soon....

Then it was 30 second sets of the following - all x 2

Shoulder Press (right and left)

KB Swings

SLDL

Bicep curls (right and left)

Box Squat with shoulder press

Seated oblique twisty thing (see @Flubs - she knows what I mean)

V Sit Crunch position with OHP

KB Round the world (head height)

KB Round the world - through legs

Lunges with KB through the legs

I think that was it...It felt good after a few days off. I am organised today. I have baked eggs for breakfast, HM chicken soup with a burgen bread for lunch (Thanks @Sambuca - v nice) and pork loin tonight. Plus will have a night off the wine - I only had one last night, but it creeps up so easily. We had numerous visitors too last night which is distracting when trying to be on course, but hey - such is life...

Happy Tuesday all x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

great session, I have found on somethings that I cannot physically run or pedal quicker... it's a biomechanical thing (legs won't go any quicker) so don't beat yourself up too much...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

glad you enjoyed it. and its ok because its good for you


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning missis..FABBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE session..I'm vewwy vewwy proud of you....i wish I could come and do a session with you, it would be a roight ole larrrrrfff....two ole codgers running round the gym looking hideous and....errm...errmm..I mean two right on babes give it large with the kettlebells...phew.....I think I got out of that one alright...sweat sweat...hahahaha..

Have a great day..x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning BJ.... Nice session :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning missis..FABBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE session..I'm vewwy vewwy proud of you....i wish I could come and do a session with you, it would be a roight ole larrrrrfff....*two ole codgers running round the gym looking hideous *and....errm...errmm..I mean two right on babes give it large with the kettlebells...phew.....I think I got out of that one alright...sweat sweat...hahahaha..
> 
> Have a great day..x


Ha ha ha - It is just exactly how it is - and do you know what - I don't bl00dy care either!! LOVING your avi - I want your legs (in a totally non pervy way of course!). Have a terrific one yourself x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha ha - It is just exactly how it is - and do you know what - I don't bl00dy care either!! LOVING your avi - I want your legs (in a totally non pervy way of course!). Have a terrific one yourself x


i know im jealous of those legs as well lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I forgot we also did "rower" with the KB too - Hope that is the right terminology...

@Sambuca - The Burgen bread is a revelation, I was surprised how filling it it (and you know I have a - ahem, hearty appetitie!). DOn't think I will get my OH to try it though - he is a strictly pappy white [email protected] kinda dude..

@Rykard - I reckon I can go faster, but only for extremely short bursts (not the 25 mins like flubs), the lungs can def take it, but the legs (or lack of height on them) may be my downfall - literally...Watch this space

@biglbs - Food, food, food, my second favourite hobby.... 

@Davey666 - Thanks dude - Got some way though to match your cardio efforts.

x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> I forgot we also did "rower" with the KB too - Hope that is the right terminology...
> 
> @Davey666 - Thanks dude - Got some way though to match your cardio efforts.
> 
> x


My cardio is lame :lol:

I need to do more.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> My cardio is lame :lol:
> 
> I need to do more.


yes you do...

BluJ..I'm not telling tales right, right...but you know Davey666..right right.....he put 6lbs on this week...pft! shall we go darrrrn to his house and hoist him out for some cardio...hee hee...cough....oh! can I be arrested for saying that....lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> yes you do...
> 
> BluJ..I'm not telling tales right, right...but you know Davey666..right right.....he put 6lbs on this week...pft! shall we go darrrrn to his house and hoist him out for some cardio...hee hee...cough....oh! can I be arrested for saying that....lol


Im at work *cough* but you can cum down here :laugh:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ooohhh Flubs - dangerous territory there my friend - I have been known to put on half a stone in a day only to lose it the next morning - def water weight (or vodka)......Davey, I dare you take on Flubs.....heck, I reckon some sort of gladatorial contest may now have to take place (I will judge....no arena cardio for me!).

x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Ooohhh Flubs - dangerous territory there my friend - I have been known to put on half a stone in a day only to lose it the next morning - def water weight (or vodka)......Davey, I dare you take on Flubs.....heck, I reckon some sort of gladatorial contest may now have to take place (I will judge....no arena cardio for me!).
> 
> x


oo oo HIIT off - gladiators READY!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> My cardio is lame :lol:
> 
> I need to do more.


You will now i know that!!!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You will now i know that!!!!!


 :lol: now he's infurrit...lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> oo oo HIIT off - gladiators READY!!!!


Adopts scottish accent -

Flubs, you will go on my first whistle

Davey, you will go on my second whistle.....3......2.......1.....

Feck it - really showing my age now!! Although I did have some sort of Ben Hurr Chariot Race style challenge orginally in mind, although no horses, simply HIIT running...Ben Hurr - now I really am proving what an old duffer I am!! x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

there was a gladiator rerun last year? ..


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Afternoon Jo. Nice first morning back. Did you feel better this morning for the short break?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

I always wanted to be a gladiator called Block !


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hiya @AAlan - It was good actually. I did go for a nice long walk on Sunday so I was not horizontal all weekend, but with one thing and another its been hard motivating my @ss - It would be so easy to sack it sometimes - although I never regret going to the gym, even when I moan about. I often regret not going (if that makes sense).


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I always wanted to be a gladiator called Block !


Why Block (and no cheeky monkey rhyming slang please!!) x


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> Why Block (and no cheeky monkey rhyming slang please!!) x


lol I dunno, just thought it was a funny name ! lol I hadn't thought of the rhyming slang !!! haha

DUTTY MIND BJ !!! lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Bj,have a cracking day.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All!

Cracking session this morning - but I did run out of steam towards the end...

Treadmill - HIIT Training again 12 minutes - this time managed a new PB - 17kph - only for a minute and the trainer reckons I could have done more - have to say, was not convinced, but will look at increasing again soon....gulp!

Then it was boxing for a minute, following by a minute exercise, followed by minute boxing, minute exercise...

Jabs

Step ups (20k weight bag)

Hooks

Box squats (20k weight bag)

Upper Cuts

Good Mornings (20k weight bag)

10 x jabs, 10 hooks, 10 upper cuts (for the minute)

Side step ups

4 x jabs and 2 hooks (for the minute)

SLDL with some hefty looking DB - perhaps 15k each

jab, jab hook

I must admit to being completely spent at the end - he did not give really any rest times either - so of course I moaned alot (as I always do!), but man, I really felt like I had worked my butt off (not literally you understand...)

Last night was pretty good - we are forging ahead with business plans, but dealing with Local Authority is a complete nightmare - one step forward ten steps back....

Good was good, spicy pork loin, served with cous cous, courgette and broc and a spicy yoghurt dip - I thought it was lush, but I am not sure if the oH was that enamoured with cous cous...ha ha he reckons its a "once a fortnight" sort of meal ha ha...

Have a fab one friends x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well done Jo nice session there, if you were running out of steam that's a good thing. Means you didn't hold anything back, if you weren't spent then you weren't trying hard enough! lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

The feeling of imminent puking and being unable to lift my arms told me that enough was enough.... :lol: Although I smiled a lot afterwards (but only because I know it suppresses the gag reflex) x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Afternon BJ.. Good session when you know ur nearly at puking point


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All

So another good session this morning - but a bit too complicated to be able to write it down - it started off with 12 mins of HIIT training - must admit, found it hard going this morning, he really knackered me out yesterday. Then it was onto the powerplates, but was different today - all exercises included the swiss ball (sometimes balanced on the power plate, sometime on the floor, but still encorporating the powerplate). He concentrated mainly on shoulders and chest with plenty of presses and flyes whilst squeezing the swiss ball as hard as you could. Being a short @rse, there were points where my feet did not touch the floor which was pretty funny, but because I had to concentrate on not falling off, I did not realise how hard I was working until I finished, and even my eyebrows were sweating! Anyroad - another session done and I am aching (not puking tho  ).

Food was OK last night, it was a prawny pasta thing with runner beans -strange combo, but then again, if the beans weren't cooked last night, they were going in the bin as they were on the turn - so it was a case of use it or lose it - so we used it!

Its my colleagues 40th today and he has brought in a Lemon Drizzle cake, so may have to indulge in a slice of that later, but currently having eggs and burgen bread, so am too full at the moment to indulge...although I cannot account for later!!

Have a fab day x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...lemon drizzle cake...meh.....now if it was a full on sticky date and walnut cake, home made...phwoooaaaaarrrr.......

Have a good day and well done on the training...feeling a bit pooped myself at the mo...I think work is taking it's toll on me this week.....and I'm starving...can't wait for lunchtime to come as I forgot to bring something in so will HAVE to frequent one the cafes in town....cough...shame....


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning BJ drizzle


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lovin the burgen bread  . get some lemon drizzle down ya neck


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning Jo. Sounds like you are working hard this week, a wee slice of cake won't go far wrong. Have a goodun.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

@Flubs - free cake is free cake whatever the flavour...Not a huge fan in general, but heck if someone is polite enough to bring it in, I am polite enough to scoff it down!! Mind you, I actually declined a hot sausage roll yesterday....I know, sacrilege....Oooooohhhhh cafe lunch today for you - whats't is gonna be?? Surely something with chips, washed down with a big mug of builders tea....Sweet!

@Davey666 - I now understand why you have the 666 in your name - you are the devils spawn...(yeah, i know, I bring it on myself :lol: )

@Sambuca - I took your advice on the burgen bread, so I will damn sure take your advice on the cake - you are my mentor and it would be churlish NOT to take your advice!!!

@AAlan - Hiya! I am enjoying the work outs this week - it helps that the trainers change each week so it does not get boring at all - although I can feel it towards the end of the week - Mondays l am leaping about with energy, Fridays are not quite as full of enthusiasm...Have a fab one yourself x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hehe thanks  i love lemon drizzle cake. preferably with a good quality vanilla ice cream :drool:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> @Flubs - free cake is free cake whatever the flavour...Not a huge fan in general, but heck if someone is polite enough to bring it in, I am polite enough to scoff it down!! Mind you, I actually declined a hot sausage roll yesterday....I know, sacrilege....Oooooohhhhh cafe lunch today for you - whats't is gonna be?? Surely something with chips, washed down with a big mug of builders tea....Sweet!
> 
> @Davey666 - I now understand why you have the 666 in your name - you are the devils spawn...(yeah, i know, I bring it on myself :lol: )
> 
> :devil2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ....Friday has arrived...thank gawwwwwdddd....have a lovely time....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Dawning ,without warning!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning BJ... How was the lemon


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning - there are some right early birds on here today! Welcome one and all, time for today's drivel!

Firstly, I need to confess - I had a small piece of lemon drizzle cake, nice and felt OK about it too as have been working my b00bs off this week. Then last night, was at my mother in laws for dinner, usually she serves minuscule portions of very low fat stuff (she is mental about being thin - she is 79 FFS!!). Last night, she appeared to have a change in heart and a huge creamy fish pie was served up. It was ever so nice, but really for me, it should have been a weekend treat...Still, she made the effort and who were were to say no...fresh fruit for pud and then some cheese - HECK! I only had one small bit, but resolved to work extra hard this morning! Right - confession over!

Workout this morning.

Just 5 mins on the treadmill this morning as basically knackered!

Overhead Squats (10k)

SDLS

Bent Over Rows

Weighed side bends

Wierd exercise...in a press up position, feet on swiss ball, bring your feet in, straight legged, so your bum is stuck right in the air (so dignified - not) - Pike????

All of the above exercises were done on the power plates and for one minute each - the bad news for me was we repeated them 5 times. The bad news for the trainer was that I accidentally stood on his hand whilst he was trying to steady the swiss ball. Ha ha ha - it felt like sweet revenge for me anyway!!

I started writing this ages ago - bl00dy work keeps interrupting me :confused1: and today I am mainly dealing with civil servant jobs worths.....Its gonna be a long one!! Have a great day x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Lemon Drizzle Cake .... :nono: :drool:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Detatchable boobs?

Hay i can see a market for them,would need to be a 'hands on job' though Imo

The movement is odd,i cannot get my head around it:stuart:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Detatchable boobs?
> 
> Hay i can see a market for them,would need to be a 'hands on job' though Imo
> 
> *The movement is odd,i cannot get my head around it* :stuart:


This is the nearest thing I can find to it - My palms were on the powerplate rather than floor - I can also confirm this guy has better balance than me....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> This is the nearest thing I can find to it - My palms were on the powerplate rather than floor - I can also confirm this guy has better balance than me....


I see,though i think you should show us all,it would be far betterImO XXX


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

You were working out and a fish appeared ! Good trick if you can do it  Have a great weekend Blow Job


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh Lord - Not my delicate disposition can take this @biglbs and @Cheeky Monkey!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I bet you hate this banter


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I know - I have no shame!! A bit of banter never hurt anyone......But I promise I am a good gal really. x


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> Oh Lord - Not my delicate disposition can take this @biglbs and @Cheeky Monkey!!
> 
> View attachment 113244


What ? I thought that's what BJ stood for ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> I know - I have no shame!! A bit of banter never hurt anyone......But I promise I am a good gal really. x


Bhahahhaaahhhaaah,,,teehee,bwhahahhahhahhhahahhahaaahaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Too much dirty talk in here... I will come back when training is posted naked only


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Too much dirty talk in here... I will come back when training is posted naked only


You never say that to me lovey.... :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Too much dirty talk in here... I will come back when training is posted naked only


I don't mind posting naked cos none of you can see me, however, I will never pose naked!! Now behave yourselves or I shall have to send you to @Flubs naughty step.........


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> I don't mind posting naked cos none of you can see me, however, I will never pose naked!! Now behave yourselves or I shall have to send you to @Flubs naughty step.........


;( ill pose naked for protein!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ;( ill pose naked for protein!


You are such tart @Sambuca! But I would probably do it for wine!! x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> You are such tart @Sambuca! But I would probably do it for wine!! x


Would wine gums be enough


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Deary me what have I walked into the middle of?

Workout looked good again Jo, plenty variety in your training. Hope you have a nice weekend.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Al - Have a good one yourself!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

So bit of a bleak and blustery morning here today, being seeing as though I spent most of the weekend with my @rse glued to the sofa, I was kinda looking forward to today's session. I was surprised to see my gym buddy there - she has torn all the ligaments in her foot. She could not even get her trainer on, however, she was determined to crack on (like @Greshie), so the trainer gave us chest and tricep session.

Warm up - gentle jog on treadmill (not for her obviously)

All were 3 x 12

Bench press (lying down)

Butterfly

Seated Chest Press

Cable Cross over Flyes

Tricep press down (cable machine)

Cable one armed tricep extension (did both arms)

Cable press down with the rope - lighter weight but squeezed at the rope split

Basically after that lot, my triceps felt like lumps of lead and rock hard to the touch - I know they are going to be painful tomorrow - but in a good way! Tomorrow I am on my own with the trainer and I think it is a legs day....gulp!

Not very organised on food today, so have picked up a chicken noodle broth to have for lunch, plus I rather cleverly came to work with the OH's wallet in my bag, so will need to duck out soon...

Have a great day and thanks for reading x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ;( ill pose naked for protein!


thazzmaboi! lol....proper little soldier...:laugh: :laugh:

sorry...just having a muck...I found that quite funny...errmm..what you said, not what I said...I rarely say anything funny...intentionally.... :mellow: ...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

morning BlueJ...oh..you accidentally came to work with OH's wallet did you...hee heee....so wut time are we meeting for lunch today?...hee heee...cough....

Nice workout there...have a good day...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I was gonna say .. you've got the OH's wallet .... time for some light shopping........................ 

oh! and when the going gets tough the tough get going ! :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning Jo, that will have hit the triceps nicely doing that lot. Have a goodun and don't spend too much of the OH pennies lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ....hows things missis...have a great day, hope training went well this morning if you went.....catchya later and beeeeg hugs to ya...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All!

No snow at home this morning, but a huge pile of it at work some 20 miles away. It was an arctic night last night tho, the OH was like a limpet, and usually he is roasting hot. Apparently I am "ever so toastie"......So back to training. Legs - Ouch

Warm up on cross trainer

Squats on Leg press - ended up doing 4 x 12 as he reckons the first set was too light, and then he really cranked up the weight on the last set

Calf raises on the leg press (3 x 12)

SLDL on smith machine - 3x12 - he reckons it was about 60k which just over my body weight so chuffed with that

Leg extensions with a bounce at the top - killer - 3 x 12

Leg curls 3 x 12, then drop sets to failure.

I really enjoy doing legs. The gym has been busier the last few mornings - there are a few young lads that are coming in and they are so testosterone fueled that they are really quite funny - and so bleeding confident too - shame about the awful zits!! Would not be a teenager again for all the tea in china. Last night was good - our very good friend had some excellent news on her health which has buoyed us all up as she has been very sick, plus the OH cooked a corking shepherds pie made from left over sunday roast. He had also made me baked eggs for breakfast and a mega spicy pepper soup which should blow my head off at lunchtime - nice!

Have a great day and wrap up warm - its mega freezing x


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

love training legs, that's a really good session. Weight on SLDL is excellent


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i was the same with my missus last night. Latched on like a limpit lol was bloody cold yesterday.

have fun tomorrow if you blasted it on the calf raises. You wont be able to straighten your legs


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning Jo, another cracking session again this morning. Well done on the bodyweight deadlifts, that's a nice milestone to hit. Hope all these squats and legs work are not because of my comment in my journal last night about my gf! lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha - I wondered if you thought that! I did not read your journal until I had already done squats today - although it makes me think I should do more...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha! I think you are progressing along nicely Jo so no need to change anything I recon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

What's shaking BJ ? All good I hope ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, I think you should do more squats personally...cos if I'm doing 'em, you should too cos...cos...errrmm....urrrrmm....oh dammit! cant' think of a reason...sigh...

Soooooooooooooooo.....errmmm.....cough....sidles off slowly whistling and staring anywhere except at BlueJ's journal due to really weird random entry.....

but...but...you wouldn't want me any other way right? right?.....as Forest Gump said...life is like a box of chocolates and you never know when you're gonna hit the hard caramel one that noone wants....errr?..okay, mebbe he never said that..I did in fact make it up...but I sort of did a wise comment right? I did right?...errr...errrr

getting me coat.....leaving the building.....bit like elvis...... :stuart:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What's shaking BJ ? All good I hope ?


Hey there Mr M - Funnily enough I have v sore chest from yesterday - not exactly shaking.....although I am quaking at the bag of donuts that some cunning so and so has left in my office...willpower is a right [email protected]! Hope you are well - dipped into your journal at lunchtime, but you all sound like you know what you are talking about, so thought I had better butt out rather than make a t!t of myself! x


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey there Mr M - Funnily enough I have v sore chest from yesterday - not exactly shaking.....although I am quaking at the bag of donuts that some cunning so and so has left in my office...willpower is a right [email protected]! Hope you are well - dipped into your journal at lunchtime, but you all sound like you know what you are talking about, so thought I had better butt out rather than make a t!t of myself! x


I haven't got a clue what I am talking about, so always feel free to pipe up in my journal n shout a lot  The madness is welcome  You can tell from my pics i'm no body builder ! lol I just like getting bigger 

Will power is a real test of strength granted, but not that hard if you convince yourself enough that the things you are resisting are actually really bad for you


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I haven't got a clue what I am talking about, so always feel free to pipe up in my journal n shout a lot  The madness is welcome  You can tell from my pics i'm no body builder ! lol I just like getting bigger
> 
> Will power is a real test of strength granted, but not that hard if you *convince yourself enough that the things you are resisting are actually really bad for you*


Brilliant!! My new philosophy x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So today was Abs day - lordy lordy - I have no abs so this was interesting......

Warm up on cross trainer

Incline sit ups with DB and a two jabs at the crunch - 3 x 12

Hanging from the Cable Machine - straight leg crunch - 3 x 12

Weighted bar across shoulders - side twists - 3 x 20 - this one took me by surprise as momentum almost had me on my arris

Hyper extension table - weighted side twists - 3 x 10 on each side

Cable machine - Weighted side bends - 3 x 10 on each side - I had to stand on a stepped to get leverage on this - leggy bird!

Cable machine - No idea what this is called, but basically on knees with straps on shoulders and going into the prayer position...Something a bit like number 6 on this: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/cable-ready-abs-10-cable-based-ab-workouts.html - 3 x 10 - these were very heavy and my knees kept coming off the floor

Lastly, once again hanging from the cable machine, bringing legs up to star position - so dignified! - 3 x 10

All done - my calves are killing me today and my chest is still aching from Monday, so tomorrow I am hoping the abs ache too! Food was uber healthy last night - Talapia fillets with prawny veg rice and runner beans - v scrummy. Today I have the same mega hot soup for lunch and baked eggs for breakfast....speaking of which, I better get stuck in!

Have a good one x


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

blimey someone likes their core workout, if only i were so disciplined


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> blimey someone *likes* their core workout, if only i were so disciplined


Who said anything about likes???? I am dead lucky (?) as I am often the only person who turns up to a circuits class most mornings, so instead of just doing circuits, the trainer pretty much picks a body part and decides to beast it. There is no way on earth I would be able to motivate myself past the cafe if I was on my own!! I pay £30 a month, try to go 5 times a week and most of the time it is one on one training, so while they are offering it, I am taking it! x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a fair assault on the abs Mrs! Hope you don't have a cough because that could make you cry in the next couple of days.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Who said anything about likes???? I am dead lucky (?) as I am often the only person who turns up to a circuits class most mornings, so instead of just doing circuits, the trainer pretty much picks a body part and decides to beast it. There is no way on earth I would be able to motivate myself past the cafe if I was on my own!! I pay £30 a month, try to go 5 times a week and most of the time it is one on one training, so while they are offering it, I am taking it! x


yes 'like' i know that and nearly kill yourself don't really go together do they


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Abs ? What are they then ? :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Abs ? What are they then ? :whistling:


Wish I knew ! :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Me too....

Legend has it they are muscles that lie beneath the (latin phrase required) gutus gargarntuan, but I don't believe it having never seen em.........x


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

I saw mine about 6 years ago, they were very nice, and bumpy ! lol But my god I was skinny ! Don't want to see them again that small.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So got home last night - took my heels off and my calves shrieked in pain - woke up this morning and by abs cried a lot, and tomorrow my arms are going to kill - man, its been a heavy week!!

Warm up on cross trainer - been trying madly all week to get to 1km in under five mins on level 10 - I have got up to 0.96 grrrrrr

Hammer curls - 12 on each arm - x 3

Close Grip press - 3 x 12

On Cable machine bicep curls and tricep pushdowns - 3 x 12 of each

Tricep dips between two benches - 3 x 12

Bicep Curls with one hand while the other hand holds the DB in a hammer grips - 12 on each arm x 3

Bicep machine - 3 x 12, then to failure

Arms are mega sore and looking massive this morning - I know they are going to hurt a lot tomorrow - apparently tomorrow is cardio day - christ alive - dreading it already!

Last night was nice, spag bol and salad for dinner, I am hoping that the pasta bloat this morning was why my stomach looked rather mahoosive in the gym mirror - whilst doing the tricep push downs, I thought "what is that" - never very nice! The scales were not very nice this morning either, could be because I have done weights every day this week, or could be that I am simply getting fatter. Need to curb those "lapses", they are getting a wee bit too frequent...Anyroad, the sun is shining, its a beautiful day and there is only one more sleep til the weekend - hurrah!!

x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

..or you're putting on a bit of muscle? don't beat yourself up yet...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i think with your workouts you must be putting on more muscle so really not a cause for concern


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't forget the new moon has just passed and as a woman that will make you feel fatter,due to water,try some Dandelion root,i have just ordered some,fantastic natural diuretic...you are never fat!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

As the other's have said Jo might be putting on a bit of muscle, wouldn't worry about the scales too much.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks boys - I hope you are all right. My abs hurt so much today I cannot even preen and prance about like I usually do with my stomach tensed or sucked in!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks boys - I hope you are all right. My abs hurt so much today I cannot even preen and prance about like I usually do with my stomach tensed or sucked in!


Get ya kit off, take loads of pics, and we'll soon tell you if you've put weight on or not ! :whistling:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Get ya kit off, take loads of pics, and we'll soon tell you if you've put weight on or not ! :whistling:


:no: :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha ha ha nice try Mr!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

lol I know I know, off to the naughty step


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol I know I know, off to the naughty step


Better you than me 

I just keep silent now and hide away from BJ...... :stupid:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning lads and lasses.

Really had to drag my @rse out of bed this morning - was completely knackered, aching and generally done in, but heck, lie ins are over rated....

Today was an all over body workout with cardio. Power plate based and v v painful by the end...

Side steps on and off the power plate - 1 x minute

Burpees with box jump - 1 x minute

mountain climbers (using foot sliders) 10 seconds slow, 10 seconds sprint - 1 x minute

sprints 10 seconds slow, 10 seconds sprint - 1 x minute

Step ups with calf raises holding 10k db - 1 x minute on each leg

Then we used some resistance bands - new to me:

One knee on power plate, the other leg stretched out behind with the band wrapped round my ankle (the trainer holding the band), bring the knee up to chest - 1 minute on each leg (painful)

Flyes with resistance band - 1 minute (was losing the will by this point)

Chest press with resistance band - 1 minute

Arm raises to the side with resistance band - 1 minute

Arm raised to the front with resistance band - 1 minute

Lastly,

Plank position, feel on sliders, split then jack - 1 minute

Squats to finish with 10k weight bag - 1 minute

Felt proper battered before I even started, but so glad I went, cos although I feel even more battered, I feel pretty good. My abs are still giving me some major gyp - no coughing or laughing for me today! Have a great one folks - and yes TFIF. x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Forgot - we also did donkey calf raises with some sort of weight bag on my back - new again to me, and yes, it was a complete and utter bitch of an exercise, so hopefully it has done some good!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Forgot - we also did donkey calf raises with some sort of weight bag on my back - new again to me, and yes, it was a complete and utter bitch of an exercise, so hopefully it has done some good!!


Good session BJ... and it caused short memory loss too 

Im the same afterwards I forget what I have done, I have to sit and think about it for a little. Maybe old age creeping up :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Good session BJ... and it caused short memory loss too
> 
> Im the same afterwards I forget what I have done, I have to sit and think about it for a little.* Maybe old age creeping up* :lol:


I am in a fair mind to say "you cheeky git Davey666" - but I will not as I know you are right :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> I am in a fair mind to say "you cheeky git Davey666" - but I will not as I know you are right :lol:


Now if Monkey had said that you could of said cheeky


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I feel kind of tired just reading this morning's workout ... well done you!

Now enjoy the weekend and have a lie in tomorrow !


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> I feel kind of tired just reading this morning's workout ... well done you!
> 
> Now enjoy the weekend and have a lie in tomorrow !


Thanks Greshie, I fully intend to remain horizontal until at least 09.00hrs tomorrow! Take care of your poor wrists (you know what I mean!!) and have a great weekend x


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Now if Monkey had said that you could of said cheeky


Yeah but i'd be a crap cheeky monkey if it wasnt lol  Sarky Monkey doesnt sound right ! 

Good work BJ today, you gonna feel that tomorrow


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cracking workout to finish off the week nicely Jo. Well done. Hope you have a nice weekend


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

OK so it is 11.00 hours and I have had a few vino's however I am going to be relatively well behaved - I know - boring tit!! Have a great Friday night, and hope you all have a mega one xx


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Have a goodun yourself Jo :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

He he...awwweeee BlueJ....I'm soooooo proud, you typing whilst under the influence has come on a treat! Hee hee...cough...don't let Greshie see this post cos he saw my recent Ickle ramble whilst under the influence of the top of a sherry bottle and it wasn't pretty...haha...

Great workout missis......you deserve a good weekend after that...noice one....very noice.....x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see some people can still hold a coherant conversation whilst under the influence ................


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

You have no idea how many times I re-read the message before I posted it!! Fortunately, it was not a heavy session, just a couple of after workies.... x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

As long as you enjoyed it


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

You have a boring t!t ? Why , what does the other one do ? Steal cars and get them valeted then return them ? :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You have a boring t!t ? Why , what does the other one do ? Steal cars and get them valeted then return them ? :lol:


 :lol:

I was dying to make a t1t comment but I am trying to be good 

Dont want to upset anyone :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You have a boring t!t ? Why , what does the other one do ? Steal cars and get them valeted then return them ? :lol:


Mr Monkey -You are very, very wrong!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Mr Monkey -You are very, very wrong!!


Explain :sneaky2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Explain :sneaky2:


I think she means i'm wrong in the head ! Lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I think she means i'm wrong in the head ! Lol


Aint we all 

We are only human afterall lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I think she means i'm wrong in the head ! Lol


I think that applies to most people on this forum Mr Monkey!! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So no training today - simply could not get my fat @ss out of the bed, plus a tad disorganised on food today - the result of having a very hectic weekend......I will back on it tomorrow - promise! x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> I think that applies to most people on this forum Mr Monkey!! x


Not me


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> So no training today - simply could not get my fat @ss out of the bed, plus a tad disorganised on food today - the result of having a very hectic weekend......I will back on it tomorrow - promise! x


You best be back on it tomorrow BJ or we will whip you out of your bed early


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much Jo, little bit of time tonight getting ready for tomorrow then throw yourself back into it in the morning. Have a goodun.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I will most def be back tomorrow, although like about 99% of the population, I do feel like I am coming down with the dreaded lurgy - although this could entirely be weekend related.......


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

hmmm fingers crossed that it's not the case and it is just the busy weekend catching up with you.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> I will most def be back tomorrow, although like about 99% of the population, I do feel like I am coming down with the dreaded lurgy - although this could entirely be weekend related.......


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

God morning BJ... Hows your session go


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Campers.

So after a wine free day, uninterrupted 9 hour sleep I am feeling surprisingly chipper! Woke before the alarm and was even early for the gym - unheard of! My gym buddy came today (the one with the knackered foot tendons), so the session was not particularly hard core - lots of light repetitive weights, twists, presses, rows, DL, crunches, weighted punches etc. So felt quite energized.

She is not coming in tomorrow, so have the trainer all to myself, and he muttered something about legs, so looking forward to that already. Each trainer has such a different way of doing things, so keeps things interesting. I did note that he has his fingers strapped up where I stood on them over a week ago....whoops!

Sorted with food today, fruit and eggs for breakfast and a thick spicy tomato soup for lunch - I have some chicken and ryvita's to have too - feels good to be back in the game.

Happy Tuesday x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I think the trainer is meant to make you sore not you make him sore Jo! Lol its amazing the difference a decent night's sleep makes to your day isn't it. Hope you have a goodun.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha ha ha - Al, he constantly laughs at my efforts, so I class it as sweet revenge!! LOVE sleep, but rarely sleep through, so yes, feeling pretty good x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So managed to over sleep this morning, but jumped out of bed like a startled rabbit and roared to the gym just in time. Yesterday he mentioned legs, today he mentioned cardio - so it was a mix of each.

Warm up on treadmill, then the nasty man cranked up the incline to 10, then to 13 - legs were OK, but lungs were hurting A LOT.

1 x minute bursts of the following:

SLDL moving the DB to include a bicep curl and an OH press (felt like i was doing a spazzy dance)

Squats with medicine ball held aloft

Squats with medicine ball held in front of me, holding the squat for 5 seconds and up

Single leg squat on a bench with bicep curl (each leg)

Box jumps

Then we whizzed to the weights area and hopped on the leg press - 10 x single leg presses, then 20 x both legs presses

Whizzed out again, for:

Step ups

Burpees (including box jumps)

I know there was more, but frankly, at my age, I cannot remember any more - either that or it was too traumatic and I have chosen to black it out!

Quiet night last night - healthy food and no wine. Result. Although sleep was something else, got to sleep fine, but have been awake on and off since 03.00hrs which is rubbish! Food is organised too so hopefully another good day under my belt.

Thanks for reading and have yourself a cracking day x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> So managed to over sleep this morning, but jumped out of bed like a startled rabbit and roared to the gym just in time. Yesterday he mentioned legs, today he mentioned cardio - so it was a mix of each.
> 
> Warm up on treadmill, then the nasty man cranked up the incline to 10, then to 13 - legs were OK, but lungs were hurting A LOT.
> 
> ...


Well done BJ on the workout & getting out of the bed like a rabbit :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Well done BJ on the workout & getting out of the bed like a rabbit :thumb:


You mean rather than staying in my bed with my rabbit??? Oh heck Dave - You are turning me into a perv too - although I know which option I would have preferred ........ :whistling: !! Have a good one x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...that sounded like a great workout...my trainer makes me hold a medicine ball at the side whilst I'm astride a step and I have to get on the step and at the same time hurtle the ball up in the air and down the other side with a step down at the same time...after only about 4 of them I'm begging him to allow me to put my arms down...or at least i would be if I wasn't so feckin' stubborn and when he ACTUALLY asks me if I've had enough I go "nope, I'm fine, easy"...DOHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! and DUUURRRRRRPPPPP!! :laugh:

Well done missis and woah!!! no wine????? oh lawwdd...what a change for the two of us cos last night I had 2 small whiskies and feel battered this morning...lol...we musta swapped bods overnight hahaha...take care..have a great day...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> You mean rather than staying in my bed with my rabbit??? Oh heck Dave - You are turning me into a perv too - although I know which option I would have preferred ........ :whistling: !! Have a good one x


blimey! having a rabbit in bed with you? aren't you worried about if he does a poo or something on your sheets?.... :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> You mean rather than staying in my bed with my rabbit??? Oh heck Dave - You are turning me into a perv too - although I know which option I would have preferred ........ :whistling: !! Have a good one x


 :wub: for the rabbit :tongue:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning Jo, do you think the cardio would have been as intense if you had stayed in bed with your rabbit? :innocent:

Joking aside that looked another decent session, I like the way your trainer keeps changing things up all the time. I don't think I have seen you post up 2 sessions that look similar.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Who went to bed with a rabbit and did cardio,or am i getting confusicated?!!??!?? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Flubs said:


> blimey! having a rabbit in bed with you? aren't you worried about if he does a poo or something on your sheets?.... :whistling: :innocent:


Id be more worried in case he ate my pillows !


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Good lord you lot!!

Firstly some sensible points: @Flubs - I would love to train with you, but I ALWAYS moan about 2/3rds of the way through the session. I would never say "nope, I'm fine, easy" if the trainer were to ask me if I had had enough - then again, he knows me too well never to ask. I always finish my sessions tho, moaning or no moaning

@AAlan - the variety is one of the reasons I still go to the gym - I would like to do more weight sessions though, but it seems to be one week weights, the next week cardio - still, it seems to be working...just about!!

As for @Davey666, @CheekyMonkey and at the newly hot @biglbs - what can I say about rabbits that you don't already know is nobody's business..... :whistling:

Thanks all so much for reading x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Good lord you lot!!
> 
> Firstly some sensible points: @Flubs - I would love to train with you, but I ALWAYS moan about 2/3rds of the way through the session. I would never say "nope, I'm fine, easy" if the trainer were to ask me if I had had enough - then again, he knows me too well never to ask. I always finish my sessions tho, moaning or no moaning
> 
> ...


Do you mean roger the rabbit or you rogered the rabbit :whistling:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BJ, if you want to do more weights then you are now, just explain to the PT that is what you want. Afterall you are paying, and I think deep down you will like it more. nothing stopping you doing some cardio after a weights session.

Even if you can up it twice a week :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

'Newly hot Biglbs' pmsl,if only.....work in action,but thanks for kind words,

now all i gotto do is lose 20 years and drug your other half and ship him off to russia(see what i did Dave),

then it should be simples... :thumb :xx


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> 'Newly hot Biglbs' pmsl,if only.....work in action,but thanks for kind words,
> 
> now all i gotto do is lose 20 years and drug your other half and ship him off to russia(see what i did Dave),
> 
> then it should be simples... :thumb :xx


Very well put


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Do you mean roger the rabbit or you rogered the rabbit :whistling:


Cannot think of a response that will not sound nasty or pervy, so I shall send you to Flub's naughty step!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> 'Newly hot Biglbs' pmsl,if only.....work in action,but thanks for kind words,
> 
> now all i gotto do is lose 20 years and drug your other half and ship him off to russia(see what i did Dave),
> 
> then it should be simples... :thumb :xx


Meant every word Tom - Looking foxy! No drugs pls - all natty here (see what I did there eh? Sounds like i know what the hell I mean!) x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Cannot think of a response that will not sound nasty or pervy, so I shall send you to Flub's naughty step!


Only having a laugh  just hope I dont offend


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Plz not Flubs naughty step for a spanking :001_tt2:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Only having a laugh  just hope I dont offend


 :lol: Take a lot more than that to offend me Dave - once again seems my daft attempt at ironic humour was lost in translation....Your posts make me laugh which can only be a good thing right - Oh Ok - maybe with the occasional face palm thrown in....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Plz not Flubs naughty step for a spanking :001_tt2:


sounds to me you rather like being sent to the naughty step..................... :whistling:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Greshie said:


> sounds to me you rather like being sent to the naughty step..................... :whistling:


Shhhh.. dont want them to know


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> :lol: Take a lot more than that to offend me Dave - once again seems my daft attempt at ironic humour was lost in translation....Your posts make me laugh which can only be a good thing right - Oh Ok - maybe with the occasional face palm thrown in....
> 
> View attachment 114539


BlueJ...now don't you be letting that naughty boy Davey off so lightly...he WILL be put on my naughty step and no spanking will be given cos I just know he will enjoy that but he may not enjoy the bed of nails I make him sit on to think about the error of his ways in our journals! OH YES!!! don't think I won't nuaghtyDave...and I don't know anyone who enjoys having their danglies spiked...which they would cos they...errr.ummm.....dangle:blush: :whistling:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> BlueJ...now don't you be letting that naughty boy Davey off so lightly...he WILL be put on my naughty step and no spanking will be given cos I just know he will enjoy that but he may not enjoy the bed of nails I make him sit on to think about the error of his ways in our journals! OH YES!!! don't think I won't nuaghtyDave...and I don't know anyone who enjoys having their danglies spiked...which they would cos they...errr.ummm.....dangle:blush: :whistling:


No way am I sitting on a pr1ck :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

rite. wheres the nudes at? x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> No way am I sitting on a pr1ck :lol:


Thats what your wife says to you every night...:whistling:x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Thats what your wife says to you every night...:whistling:x


Hmm how you know that?

Only one way I can think of you knowing is that you are playing rug rubbing together :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lmao!! went 2 pages back.....dirty fekrs. sub'd


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> rite. wheres the nudes at? x


Welcome Jan - No nudes here - we leave it to the men folk to strut their stuff instead. x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Training men...training...this is getting a bit too naughty...c'mawn...settle boys...settle please....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

rug rubbing?.......:laugh:..ffs


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Welcome Jan - No nudes here - we leave it to the men folk to strut their stuff instead. x


I remember your pics though :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Hmm how you know that?
> 
> Only one way I can think of you knowing is that you are playing rug rubbing together :lol:


Oh gawd = I need that bl00dy face palming pic again!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Welcome Jan - No nudes here - we leave it to the men folk to strut their stuff instead. x


happy wi that


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> happy wi that


Actually @JANIKvonD I remember you promised us a pic of your legs in a nice pair of briefs........... :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Actually @JANIKvonD I remember you promised us a pic of your legs in a nice pair of briefs........... :whistling:


u are correct mate!....im sorry girls (flubs/Bj/gresh) ill get that sorted tonight....or tomorrow after my leg sesh x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u are correct mate!....im sorry girls (flubs/Bj/gresh) ill get that sorted tonight....or tomorrow after my leg sesh x


 :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Gang,

Thighs aching like a beeeeaaatch this morning - something to do with the 10,000 squats I did yesterday - exaggerate - moi??? So there was literally me and Steve the trainer at the gym this morning and the little treasure had set up a sort of abs circuit in the boxing gym....Went something a bit like this.

6 x jabs, followed by a burpee and a tuck jump (20 times)

Ab roller on oly bar - he did not appear to be timing this, so gawd knows

Kettle bell swings

Tricep dips with hands on stepper and feet on bag

Sit ups with a medicine ball - had to hold the ball overhead and chuck it to him whilst back was on floor, he threw it back when I was in the up right position

Press ups with hands on stepper and feet on wobble board

Crunches - flat on back - feet in air and holding a medicine ball straight upright over chest - move feet to floor 10 x times, then do feet to floor and medicine ball to floor with straight arms - 10 x times - repeat these three times

Weighted side bends - each side

He did not really seem to time any of these, so I suspect each set was longer than a minute, each time I asked how long, he would say 10 seconds or do another 10 reps, but he does that everytime!

Spag bol for tea last night. Todays hm soup is really scraping the barrel - leek, celery and cannelloni bean....hmmmmmm, it was simply a mix of what I could find in the fridge and cupboards.....I shall report back later, but I suspect that it will be level one on a one to ten scale.....

Have top day and thanks for reading x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning blueJ...just got this to say.....OUCH.....yup! that just about sums it up....have a great day...I make cannelloni bean soup italian style and then toast ciabatta cut on the slant and grilled with garlic, butter and dried thyme...tastes really fresh and fab...yum...all from cans in the cupboard...noice...xx


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning BJ.. Used to love doing the situps with the medicine ball. We used to do this all the time but when it was my turn to throw the ball my mate didnt enjoy it so much :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Morning BJ.. *Used to love doing the situps with the medicine ball.* We used to do this all the time but when it was my turn to throw the ball my mate didnt enjoy it so much :lol:


"used. to. LOVE. doing. situps. with. medecine. ball." ??

BlueJ...call the medics....don't speak...just call the medics....:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sore looking sesh today pal mg: good effort !


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Morning BJ.. Used to love doing the situps with the medicine ball. We used to do this all the time but when it was my turn to throw the ball my mate didnt enjoy it so much :lol:


I think you may be related to my trainer...I am convinced he aims at my head - and he chucks it v hard...I suspect he is trying to get one back at me for his knackered fingers...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> "used. to. LOVE. doing. situps. with. medecine. ball." ??


Bizarrely, I kinda love it too......Although you would never know judging by the swearing and the purple face...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> sore looking sesh today pal mg: good effort !


Thanks Jan - Forgot to mention we did the circuit twice.....Do you reckon I have earned a massive slap up lunch tomorrow??? Shame if I haven't, cos I am off out anyway!! Still no sign of your leg pic yet......just off to ahem, browse your journal x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> "used. to. LOVE. doing. situps. with. medecine. ball." ??
> 
> BlueJ...call the medics....don't speak...just call the medics....:laugh:


I dont do them now as I dont go to the gym 

You have given me a good idea though.... Buy a medicine ball and start doing them again


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks Jan - Forgot to mention we did the circuit twice.....Do you reckon I have earned a massive slap up lunch tomorrow??? Shame if I haven't, cos I am off out anyway!! Still no sign of your leg pic yet......just off to ahem, browse your journal x


haha deffo on the lunch!....but i say no to nothing


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks Jan - Forgot to mention we did the circuit twice.....Do you reckon I have earned a massive slap up lunch tomorrow??? Shame if I haven't, cos I am off out anyway!! *Still no sign of your leg pic yet.*.....just off to ahem, browse your journal x


yes @JANIKvonD where's this leg pic ......

promises promises ... come across your sort before lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

there coming ffs :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

He's just gotta wait another 6 months for the negatives to be developed for the leg shots


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> He's just *gotta wait another 6 months for the negatives to be developed *for the leg shots


im gonna hold my hands up and say "i dont get it?" :lol: and i like to think im a sharp 1 for the insults too 

my legs ARE p!sh....but gresh dont want to see them anyway pmsl


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im gonna hold my hands up and say "i dont get it?" :lol: and i like to think im a sharp 1 for the insults too
> 
> my legs ARE p!sh....*but gresh dont want to see them anyway pmsl*


oh yes I do lol ............

No wriggling out ...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good Morning BJ sucka :thumb:

Any training today


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning pal....legs in my journo


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Friday - hurrah! And I have a half day today - bonus!

Training this morning was tiring - my legs are still knackered from Wednesday, and my upper abs know all about yesterday's session. I was telling the OH about the sit ups with the medicine ball, and he said it sounded like Dodge Ball - "if you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball"






Anyhoo - work out today was a pretty heft sesh on the treadmill, 12 mins of HIIT, eventually getting up to 17KPH which is pretty good for my short little legs. Then it was onto the powerplate for some boxing and pad work - went something a bit like this - each exercise was a minute long:

jabs

box jumps

hooks

mountain climbers

upper cuts

burpees (to include a box jump)

jab, jab, hook, hook

step ups

jab, jab, uc, uc

Side crunches with medicine ball

Box jumps with medicine ball with a nice OHP at the top

V sit while the trainer then plays dodge ball at me

Star jumps

Step ups to include Med ball

Star jumps, except instead of legs to the side, it was legs to the front and back

Then he completely took the p!ss and made me do a mixture of the two sorts of star jumps - frankly, I looked like I should have been tearing up the dancefloor, wrecked on a Saturday night - He was sniggering and smirking away - well, at least it made his day eh!!

So today it is a posh nosh up at lunchtime with our new business partners and tomorrow it is another lunch out with a couple who have invited us to a rugby lunch - not really sure what to expect, but hopefully it will be a good one - well there will be food and drink so no excuses really! Have yourselves a top Friday x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning pal....legs in my journo


hmmmm sideways on and grainy ! lol

I think we were really hoping for you draped over your sofa in some tighty whities .... least I was ... don't know about the girls ...

ps nice pins though! far better than mine !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Have a good weekend BJ

Posh lunches eh ? can't beat 'em :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Couple of monster sessions to end the week nicely Jo. Hope you enjoy your feast of a lunch


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks men - I fully intend to enjoy lunch - its my fave place:

http://www.greathouse.co.uk/


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

that same place u went to when u posted a pic of the aston martin? menu looks awesome.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks men - I fully intend to enjoy lunch - its my fave place:
> 
> http://www.greathouse.co.uk/


oooh that looks smart


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> that same place u went to when u posted a pic of the aston martin? menu looks awesome.


Good memory Sam! It is the same place - Have not been since August, so very much looking forward to it. I only live a few streets away, so I can roll down the hill to my sofa afterwards! The food is excellent x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LMAO!! that's one of the funniest movie moments of all time!...love tht film.

have a good lunch....u into rugby?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looks like you live in a really nice place!

I am like an elephant with my memory for faces and places cant remember what someone just said to me though lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> LMAO!! that's one of the funniest movie moments of all time!...love tht film.
> 
> have a good lunch....u into rugby?


I love it too - pretty sure i have it somewhere on DVD, may have to dig it out this arvo.....



I really like rugby - although the less said about the England performance last week the better.....I have a particular yen for rugby players too :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

DAmmit - the link did not work properly, so have this instead...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> I love it too - pretty sure i have it somewhere on DVD, may have to dig it out this arvo.....
> 
> View attachment 114793
> 
> ...


lol that a date offer?

my best mates moving to corwall this year to play for 'the cornish pirates'....big fuker


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha - if you can get your @ss down to Suffolk this arvo to watch me snore in front in dodgeball, then hell yeah its a date!! Now off to google Cornish Pirates.... :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha - if you can get your @ss down to Suffolk this arvo to watch me *snore in front in dodgeball*, then hell yeah its a date!! Now off to google Cornish Pirates.... :whistling:


 :confused1: ....is this the way u talk in person :lol:

i now have a wee voice i put to your comments


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Did someone mention Rugby Players ? .... :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe we should mention Englands performance last week !

Well I would, if I was feeling cruel  lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Lordy lordy! Feeling sh!te this morning and I have to do it all over again today........Yesterday was lovely, but we ended up in the pub afterwards, so did not get home from lunch til about 10. Having hair cut this morning, then off to the rugby club for a lunch and to ogle the players - whoops - I meant enjoy the game!! Happy Saturday x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Lordy lordy! Feeling sh!te this morning and I have to do it all over again today........Yesterday was lovely, but we ended up in the pub afterwards, so did not get home from lunch til about 10. Having hair cut this morning, then off to the rugby club for a lunch and to ogle the players - whoops - I meant enjoy the game!! Happy Saturday x


Have a great ogle .. I mean enjoy the game


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

have a good ane mate.....p!sh hade


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hope the game goes well and that you don't end up barrfing due to the night before...hahaha...which by the way sounded like good fun...happy weekend missis...xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Was there any rugby today ? Most was snowed off !!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So Friday and Saturday could not have been more different:

Friday was all champers and posh nosh (albeit, wine in enormous quantities afterwards)

Saturday was MASSIVE pie - honestly, possibly the biggest i have ever seen, followed by getting soaked in the snow watching our local team win 73-0 and automatically be promoted to the National Division.

There were a few hairy moments yesterday - we did indeed have to stop the mini bus on the way to the rugby for the hosts wife to barf (thankfully I am not a puker!), then it was beer and ministrone soup (which was more like spag bol), huge chicken and bacon pie and then cheese and crackers. It was hammering down with snow all day, but it was dead enjoyable. One of my friends brought 4 hip flasks (I thought her bag looked heavy) - so that kept us warm while the game was on. We got home about 9 and I slept for a solid 8 hours - I did not overdo it yesterday, so am feeling bl00dy great today. The OH is something else tho - he is still snoring, filling the bedroom with booze and fart smells - lovely!! Right - I am off to dig my car out, then go and re-tune the mother in laws tv, then off to source a nice plump juicy chicken. I can feel a sofa day coming on.

Have a top one folks - oh yes - Will train tomorrow -sometimes I forget about that bit! x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> So Friday and Saturday could not have been more different:
> 
> Friday was all champers and posh nosh (albeit, wine in enormous quantities afterwards)
> 
> ...


yeeeuch!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning - Monday again - how the hell did that happen eh??

Up and out for training today. Just me and the trainer and two spotty teenage dudes gracing the gym this morning. Business as usual.

Warm up on cross trainer

Bench press on smith machine - 3 x 12

Fly cross overs (on bench) - 3 x 12

Chest Press - Drop sets to failure

Straight arm lifts with oly bar - 3 x 12

Butterflys -3 x 12

Incline chest press - drop sets to failure

Actually hurt to put my coat on afterwards. Both my left wrist and right shoulder are a little twingey this morning after that lot. Legs tomorrow and already looking forward to it - although last time I walked like John Wayne for a week afterwards...

Yesterday was pretty chilled. Roast dinner, scrabble, mong out.

Scales were horrific this morning, although not entirely unexpected given the weekend. I have a tuna cous cous salad for lunch, but had planned on fasting until 13.00hrs - I plan on doing this all week, just to encourage a bit of fat loss. Not too worried though, but I have to remember Easter is next weekend and its my B Day the weekend after, so need to be uber good during the week days! Right, had better crack on with some work. Have a great day and keep those thermals on! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a theory the world has started spinning faster as monday should not be able to come round so quickly


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin jo x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I have a theory the world has started spinning faster as monday should not be able to come round so quickly


I swear this is actually true....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin jo x


Morning Mr VD! Did you get your Dominoes in? We don't have any pizza places near us, love the stuff, so actually, its probably a good thing!! Hope you are feeling better x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr VD! Did you get your Dominoes in? We don't have any pizza places near us, love the stuff, so actually, its probably a good thing!! Hope you are feeling better x


na, the mrs ended up taking the kids out for tea & we just phoned an Indian later for ourselves....was alright :/

thanks mate x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Morning BJ hope your week starts well


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Sup feet  Hope ya ok  Get a good weeks trainin in


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I love it when pain ensues so fast after a workout,you know it was a good one then!!

What do you weigh now?I notice you always say they are nice or bad but we cannot see them pmsl!!

Remember though they become irrelevant,when you lift,even more so in first year or two.....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I love it when pain ensues so fast after a workout,you know it was a good one then!!
> 
> What do you weigh now?I notice you always say they are nice or bad but we cannot see them pmsl!!
> 
> ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Well then ,don't worry as it is temporary as you know...mind you this cold weather realy makes me hungry too!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Ah thanks Mr Big - made me feel so much better! x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

9 stone 7....omigawwwd...dat dere is the da size of one of my legs!!! sigh....would love to just get the needle to 10 and a half at the moment...since I started "dieting" proper like, I've steadily put weight on! buggerit....considering just going back to my own devices...my head can't handle the putting weight on thing, it really bothers me a lot....

I think the guys on here say that if you have a splurge at the weekend it's just water weight and comes off pretty quickly so you may just suddenly drop those extra pounds by Wednesday in good time for Easter to put it back on scoffing lamb, potatoes and eggs...and half a vat of wine...which is what I intent to do..hahahah


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> As i recall your pics are pretty goog too....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Eh?...wut?.....pics?.....where?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Now i never give a ladies secrets away


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All,

Back in the room! How did it get to 9.04 already - been flat out this morning with more to come - its a v v busy week work wise, so not too much time to faff around on here, but be assured, I will still be lurking (I can hear the collective sigh of relief already....not!!).

So this morning was supposed to be legs, but my gym buddy with the bad foot came so we did abs instead....

On the cable machine -

KNEELING CABLE CRUNCH - 3 x 12

Weighted side bends - 3 x 12 on each side - I had to stand on a stepper to get leverage on this

Hold a bench press, and straight leg crunch - I was assisted with this it was 40k on the press, but it felt good - 4 x 12

Hanging from the Cable Machine - straight leg crunch - 3 x 12

Hyper extension table - weighted side twists - 3 x 12 on each side

Hanging from the cable machine, bring knees up to chest and twist each side - 3 x 12

On Tricep station, straight leg crunches, but move legs apart at the top - so ladylike

Incline sit ups with DB and a two jabs at the crunch - 3 x 12

Am hoping to get a leg session in tomorrow. Food last night was chicken risotto made with left over roast chicken and it is yet more cous cous tuna salad for lunch. I am doing my very best to fast until lunch, but one of my colleagues has brought in home made hot sausage rolls........gaaaawwwwddd.

Happy Tuesday x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

whats your thoughts on fasting till lunch? Did you have anything for breakfast?

This journal has been going for a while now 53 pages!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Back in the room! How did it get to 9.04 already - been flat out this morning with more to come - its a v v busy week work wise, so not too much time to faff around on here, but be assured, I will still be lurking (I can hear the collective sigh of relief already....not!!).
> 
> ...


is this just skipping breakfast lol? fasting....pfffft


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I have the pics of naked ones too


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> whats your thoughts on fasting till lunch? Did you have anything for breakfast?
> 
> This journal has been going for a while now 53 pages!


fuker beat me to it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> iv got ur baboon erse pics already


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> whats your thoughts on fasting till lunch? Did you have anything for breakfast?
> 
> This journal has been going for a while now 53 pages!


Hiya Sam - I have done IF for short periods, @JANIKvonD, it is pretty much missing breakfast (says the man who has already had half a chicken!!), but I find it boosts fat loss. I don't do it all the time, occasionally we all need a cheat meal to boost metabolism, I think IF works for me in the same way. I don't think I would want to 24 hour fasts, but the odd 18 hour fast is good - just got to remember not to hog your lunch into yourself in record time..... I still have to fight off the sausage roll cravings tho - so no guarantees this morning!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sounds like uv got it sus'd babe :thumbup1: & iv had 3/4 of a chicken & 1.5lt of fat milk ill have u know :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Yay to chicken , bleurgh to milk!! x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Love milk ... but must be whole, non of this semi skimmed nonsense !


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hiya Sam - I have done IF for short periods, @JANIKvonD, it is pretty much missing breakfast (says the man who has already had half a chicken!!), but I find it boosts fat loss. I don't do it all the time, occasionally we all need a cheat meal to boost metabolism, I think IF works for me in the same way. I don't think I would want to 24 hour fasts, but the odd 18 hour fast is good - just got to remember not to hog your lunch into yourself in record time..... *I still have to fight off the sausage *roll cravings tho - so no guarantees this morning!


I bet you do :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Love milk ... but must be whole, non of this semi skimmed nonsense !


YES...exactly. altho i dont mind the semi skimmed stuff, i just wouldnt buy it


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Dave - you find the filth where there is none - Sir, I salute you!! x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I like a nice sausage ...........

and bangers too


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought that you would not like bangers Greshie? One of my gay mates is pretty much repelled by mine (not that I show them off you understand), whereas my brother in law who is gay is forever touching em....

I like bangers too....I was going to say "the meaty variety" but I fear this would give @Davey666 far too much ammunition!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> I thought that you would not like bangers Greshie? One of my gay mates is pretty much repelled by mine (not that I show them off you understand), whereas my brother in law who is gay is forever touching em....
> 
> I like bangers too....I was going to say "the meaty variety" but I fear this would give @Davey666 far too much ammunition!


Oh ! bangers must be a suffolk colloquialism then for something or other ... I was thinking as in bangers and mash ...

assuming mash is mash and not 'mash'


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Oh ! bangers must be a suffolk colloquialism then for something or other ... I was thinking as in bangers and mash ...
> 
> assuming mash is mash and not 'mash'


Nah - Bangers is a Gok Wan term for womens b00bs, there is never any mention of mash....now you have my mind wandering..... :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Nah - Bangers is a Gok Wan term for womens b00bs, there is never any mention of mash....now you have my mind wandering..... :lol:


Oh well I rarely watch Gok ...

I'll let your mind wander on the mash ... no doubt Davey boy's mind is already working overtime lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Oh well I rarely watch Gok ...
> 
> I'll let your mind wander on the mash ... no doubt Davey boy's mind is already working overtime lol


My mind has crashed with the amount of filth in here


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

What's going on here.

Fighting off sausages !!!

Bangers on the loose !

I feel violated, and not in the good way !!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't like sosages but I don't mind those proper italian ones, I chop 'em up and cook them in tomatoes and garlic and onion and chilli sauce and serve on top of polenta chips//yum......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone for black pudding?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Anyone for black pudding?


nope ... sausages for me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> nope ... sausages for me


I thought you would,we do a scottish one with cinamon in too...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I thought you would,we do a scottish one with cinamon in too...


that sounds cool 

Do you do a black sausage too ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> that sounds cool
> 
> Do you do a black sausage too ?


No a white one though


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ....have a good 'un missis...xx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all - just whizzing in as have meetings all morning :no:

Legs today

Hack Squats - 3 x 12

Bulgarian Split Squats - stepper on highest setting and 14k DB in each hand - I bitched and moaned throughout this!! - 3 x 12 on each leg

Single leg step up to balance - stepper on highest setting and 14k DB in each hand

Seated leg press - single legs - now think this was 52k, but not sure - 3 x 12 on each leg, then both legs to failure

Seated leg curl - 3 x 12

Stretch and leg it. There was a burst water main on way into work, so am late. My hands hurt like hell from the DB. LF chilli and rice for dinner last night and tuna lentil salad today - not sure how this will be, but it was all I could get together last night! Happy Thursday and see you at lunch x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning :blowme:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BJ...progress pics....sort me out ffs


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> BJ...progress pics....sort me out ffs


Prepare to be disappointed and head back to post #445 (or there abouts...) - there are some more interesting pics of the foody variety a few pages back!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Prepare to be disappointed and head back to post #445 (or there abouts...) - there are some more interesting pics of the foody variety a few pages back!


yep i seen them :wub: but we're 400pages of progress in now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

edit- 400 *POSTS of progress


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

glute shots are a must tbh


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> glute shots are a must tbh


Er - not sure if I am brave enough for that TBH! I have yet to find a friendly camera person too.

Not all of us are making much progress either...... :confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good to see your regular gym visit still being consistant,you cannot fail to meet your goals like this mate,well done.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Er - not sure if I am brave enough for that TBH! I have yet to find a friendly camera person too.
> 
> Not all of us are making much progress either...... :confused1:


Im a friendly camera person :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Er - not sure if I am brave enough for that TBH! I have yet to find a friendly camera person too.
> 
> Not all of us are making much progress either...... :confused1:


i also accept PM's pmsl. im sure your doing great Jo :thumbup1:



Davey666 said:


> Im a friendly camera person :whistling:


x2!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Good to see your regular gym visit still being consistant,you cannot fail to meet your goals like this mate,well done.


Thanks Mr Big! I am struggling with my diet a bit at the moment, willpower seems to have disearted me for the time being. Not enough good days - but I will keep on trying because I know I will get my @ss back on track soon enough. x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks Mr Big! I am struggling with my diet a bit at the moment, willpower seems to have disearted me for the time being. Not enough good days - but I will keep on trying because I know I will get my @ss back on track soon enough. x


It is the weather,like me you cannot be asked as it's all covered up,no sexy bikini days for you(or me to oggle)at the mo...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> It is the weather,like me you cannot be asked as it's all covered up,no sexy bikini days for you(or me to oggle)at the mo...


You sure as heck hit the nail on the head with that one! Now, Mr Big in a bikini?? I reckon we could sell tickets.....This time next year Tom, we could be millionaires! x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hiya Jo. Been loads happening in here since I last looked. Sounds like you had a cracking weekend and training has been looking good so far this week as usual.

I wouldn't be too concerned about the scale weight, remember what everyone was saying before about you doing weights and building muscle.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So almost a week off!! Whoops! There is some sort of excuse....Last Wednesday we got the final go ahead from the council to start work on our new business, then the OH totally surprised me (and himself), by proposing. It was not planned, nor was it traditionally romantic, but it was kind of "us"!. Am very chuffed. Much more excited than I ever thought I could be. Needless to say the last week has been epic in terms of going out, eating, drinking and generally overdoing stuff. Today was back to the gym with a bit of a bump.

General all round body work out on powerplates - 1 x minute bursts of:

Step ups

Mountain Climbers

Squats

Bulgarian Split Leg Squats - on each leg

Flyes (resistance band)

chest press (resistance band)

Bicep curls (resistance band)

Leg raises

Leg raises with scissors

Pike (on sliders)

High plank to low plank

Ab roller

Step ups with arm raises (DB)

Deep squats whilst holding the medicine ball straight out

I think that is it, but cannot be sure - its my age - I forget everything! I am mega organised today too - Eggs for breakfast, chicken rice and greens for lunch and will sort out dinner later. It feels good to be minorly back in control again.

Hope you all had a brilliant Easter. x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS BJ AND BJ'S OH!!!

Well done to him for popping the question

not so good though,,,,tut,tut..x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

WEYYY HEYYYY!! CONGRATS BUDDY!!!!!!!!.............never leave me this long again


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations BJ :bounce: :bounce: ...

We will of course want to see pics of the engagement ring etc in due course


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

deffo pics of ur ring!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah you softy lot!! My friend has insisted on me wearing her engagement ring until we officially get one, trouble is, its mega bling with tons of the sparkly stuff and I am dead worried about losing it or bending it doing weights! So its now in my jewelry box......I think the OH thought that rings were not that pricey ha ha ha...I have never seen a man looked so shocked!

@JANIKvonD - I wanted to post something positively disgusting back to you, you know, just so it was business as usual, but even I draw the line at photo's of rings!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Ah you softy lot!! My friend has insisted on me wearing her engagement ring until we officially get one, trouble is, its mega bling with tons of the sparkly stuff and I am dead worried about losing it or bending it doing weights! So its now in my jewelry box......I think the OH thought that rings were not that pricey ha ha ha...I have never seen a man looked so shocked!
> 
> @JANIKvonD -* I wanted to post something positively disgusting back to you, you know, just so it was business as usual, but even I draw the line at photo's of rings*!


im glad we're on the same wavelength atleast :lol: i have a picture in my head mate so dont worry bout it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That reminds me my mate bought his wife a chocolate starfish for Easter,i don't think she quite got it realy either pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> That reminds me my mate bought his wife a chocolate starfish for Easter,i don't think she quite got it realy either pmsl


pmsl


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Ah you softy lot!! My friend has insisted on me wearing her engagement ring until we officially get one, trouble is, its mega bling with tons of the sparkly stuff and I am dead worried about losing it or bending it doing weights! So its now in my jewelry box......I think the OH thought that rings were not that pricey ha ha ha...I have never seen a man looked so shocked!
> 
> @JANIKvonD - I wanted to post something positively disgusting back to you, you know, just so it was business as usual, but even I draw the line at photo's of rings!


Its easy Jo, just get him to post a pic of his ring first 

ps nothing wrong with a bit of bling!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations Jo  Well happy for you guys


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well now just hold on there!!! I go on hols for twoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mins and you're gittin' married!!!!! Gonna get married? now that is a cue for a song from one of my fave gals...to one of my fave gals...whoopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeee...... :bounce: :bounce: thought I'd never git the fecking chance to do this one!!! hahahahaha.......right up my street missis blueJ......coming at ya....






oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......

AND............................................... ..... soddit! sorry but gotta do it.... :whistling: Complete with dad dancing....heheheheheeee......






XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX lots of those to ya missis.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> That reminds me my mate bought his wife a chocolate starfish for Easter,i don't think she quite got it realy either pmsl


What's so funny bout a choccie starfish then? choccie eggs, choccie this that and the other...as long as it's choccie right? Eight legs to nibble on...do they have eight legs? nope, that's spiders....starfish have 6...durrrp...hehe


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

congrats BJ


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks all - you are waaaay too nice. @Flubs - are you joking about starfish, because if not, I am sure @JANIKvonD or @biglbs will happily show you...... :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So back to training again this morning - Slept horribly again - woke at 04.00hrs and dropped back off just before the alarm went off - total zombie...

Treadmill - 10 minute HIIT - got up to 16kph, tried to go faster, but the treadmill would not go about 16.1! I used one of the older ones as I keep getting electric shocks off the newer ones!

Powerplates and Boxing - one minute bursts of boxing followed by (not necessarily in the right order)....

Jabs

Step ups with medicine ball - one minute on each leg

Hooks

Box jumps with a OHP with the medicine ball - NOT PLEASANT!

Uppercuts

Step ups with 10k Weight Bag

jab jab, hook, hook

two box jumps, two upper cuts

Oblique Twists

10 jabs, 10 hooks, 10 uppercuts

Not sure what this is, but hold a DB straight over your head with one hand, then with the other hand, try to touch your toe....1 x min on each leg

I think that was it - def not the right order as we finished on the box jumps and uppercuts, simply had nowt left after that! Food was spot on yesterday, although I did have a glass of wine as an old mate popped by - seemed rude not too.... Flipping freezing here again today, but nice and warm now in front of the PC with a big mug of green tea to keep me company. Nice!

Have a great day x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks all - you are waaaay too nice. @Flubs - are you joking about starfish, because if not, I am sure @JANIKvonD or @biglbs will happily show you...... :lol:


lol i dont buy into flubs's innocence....she knows all to well


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks all - you are waaaay too nice. @[Redacted] - are you joking about starfish, because if not, I am sure @JANIKvonD or @biglbs will happily show you...... :lol:


I didn't know what he meant...but I asked the guys I know in case it was something other than a simple choccies thing and after howling with laughter for what seemed an eternity and being lobbed stuff at me....it was explained what that could have meant.....so I do now know....and ermmmmmm....ugh is my only comment....:laugh: that never entered my head, lol.....

Have a good day, I'm with you on the headache front by the way, I have given up coffee to see if it would help me to sleep better...my head is killing me and I'm three days without so far.....dunno how long I'll last before I drag myself to the nearest costa and demand to be force fed coffee on a drip.....sigh.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i dont buy into flubs's innocence....she knows all to well


LOL thats exactly what I thought too ! Lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i dont buy into flubs's innocence....she knows all to well





Cheeky Monkey said:


> LOL thats exactly what I thought too ! Lol


No I reckon she's been round the block a few times too ( and I don't mean in keep fit mode either lol )


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> No I reckon she's been round the block a few times too ( and I don't mean in keep fit mode either lol )


You are right Greshie, I have been round the block a bit and having been in the military for a while I've seen and heard some stuff...however, I'm not up to speed with all the naughty stuff and I'm sorry to admit it, but I am actually a bi of a numpty head so don't always think the same way as you guys although when stuff has been pointed out I wonder why I didn't see it straight away...

Hard to believe? I know.....I feel the same way too.....I'm not attempting to mislead anyone at all...I swear with the best of them when I'm in the mood, and I lived and worked alongside sas men and marines for a number of years so have seen some stuff and a half....

Anyway, I feel a bit odd now.....mebbe I'll just stay quiet or a bit.....I don't want to annoy anyone....I try to join in but I guess I'm a bit off the mark...durrrrrppp......

Sorry for hijack BlueJ......just off to practise saying bollocks, ****, ****, penis and ****er......back in a bit....:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> You are right Greshie, I have been round the block a bit and having been in the military for a while I've seen and heard some stuff...however, I'm not up to speed with all the naughty stuff and I'm sorry to admit it, but *I am actually a bi *of a numpty head so don't always think the same way as you guys although when stuff has been pointed out I wonder why I didn't see it straight away...
> 
> Hard to believe? I know.....I feel the same way too.....I'm not attempting to mislead anyone at all...I swear with the best of them when I'm in the mood, and I lived and worked alongside sas men and marines for a number of years so have seen some stuff and a half....
> 
> ...


My heart skipped a beat here!....then I kept reading, shoulda stopped there & went to bed pmsl


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> You are right Greshie, I have been round the block a bit and having been in the military for a while I've seen and heard some stuff...however, I'm not up to speed with all the naughty stuff and I'm sorry to admit it, but I am actually a bi of a numpty head so don't always think the same way as you guys although when stuff has been pointed out I wonder why I didn't see it straight away...
> 
> Hard to believe? I know.....I feel the same way too.....I'm not attempting to mislead anyone at all...I swear with the best of them when I'm in the mood, and I lived and worked alongside sas men and marines for a number of years so have seen some stuff and a half....
> 
> ...


You just carry on the way you are, that's why we love you  xxx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> You just carry on the way you are, that's why we love you  xxx


Amen to that Greshie - amen to that :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> You are right Greshie, I have been round the block a bit and having been in the military for a while I've seen and heard some stuff...however, I'm not up to speed with all the naughty stuff and I'm sorry to admit it, but I am actually a bi of a numpty head so don't always think the same way as you guys although when stuff has been pointed out I wonder why I didn't see it straight away...
> 
> Hard to believe? I know.....I feel the same way too.....I'm not attempting to mislead anyone at all...I swear with the best of them when I'm in the mood, and I lived and worked alongside sas men and marines for a number of years so have seen some stuff and a half....
> 
> ...


Never explain yourself Flubs - you do brilliantly without, plus you completely underestimate just how attractive your apparent naivety actually is ...... :wub: - Have yourself a goodun x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> My heart skipped a beat here!....then I kept reading, shoulda stopped there & went to bed pmsl


Ha ha ha - legend! Soooooo easy to please too! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So Thursday morning rolls around again - arms and back today....

Wide grip lat pull downs - 3 x 12

bicep curls on ezee bar - 3 x 12

Seated rows - 3 x 12

hammer curls - this was on the "bendy bar" so hands were in a fist shape (??) - 3 x 12

Seated hammer curls with dumb bells - 3 x 12 on each arm

Bent over rows - 3 x 12 on each arm

Then finished off with 3 Part curls/21 - 3 x 12 - KILLER http://www.chunkfitness.com/exercises/arm-exercises/bicep-exercises/3-part-curls-21s-dumbbell

Great session - arms felt well and truly knackered afterwards....Food last night was good - pork fillet with a tone of veg and some dry roasted pots. An episode of The Following and conk out. Nice one. Am out tonight on a cockney knees up pie and mash night - help!!

Have a great one x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats BJ x

Does this mean you have to be on your best now and no dirt talking


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

Good Journal. We will be keeping tabs on your development & good luck! :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> So Thursday morning rolls around again - arms and back today....
> 
> Wide grip lat pull downs - 3 x 12
> 
> ...


sounds like a good night planned!

hows ya today peach? x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Congrats BJ x
> 
> Does this mean you have to be on your best now and no dirt talking


Rest assured Dave - Training talk will be kept to a minimum! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds like a good night planned!
> 
> hows ya today peach? x


Not sure its a good idea on a work night tho :confused1: It's fecking snowing here today - its rubbish! I bet you are having a heatwave north of the border eh? x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Not sure its a good idea on a work night tho :confused1: It's fecking snowing here today - its rubbish! I bet you are having a heatwave north of the border eh? x


It's not bad actually, not as nice as yesterday, it's cloudy and the wind is up but it's 9 degrees which is better than recent


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

freezing up here, dry though although it was snowing a bit this morning..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Not sure its a good idea on a work night tho :confused1: It's fecking snowing here today - its rubbish! I bet you are having a heatwave north of the border eh? x





Greshie said:


> It's not bad actually, not as nice as yesterday, it's cloudy and the wind is up but it's 9 degrees which is better than recent





Rykard said:


> freezing up here, dry though although it was snowing a bit this morning..


get involved Jo!...better suffering in work on a friday than waisting half ur w.e with the hangover lol.

its sunny as fek my end folks!...had to take a layer off & open the window


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@Cheeky Monkey ....did u see what i did lol?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds like a good night planned!
> 
> hows ya today peach? x


I can't believe that slipped by without anyone seeing it ! Lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> @Cheeky Monkey ....did u see what i did lol?


Yes I did ! LOL Jo didnt though lmfao


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yes I did ! LOL Jo didnt though lmfao


 :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yes I did ! LOL Jo didnt though lmfao


not yet she hasn't !


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

OK OK OK @JANIKvonD, @CheekyMonkey and @Greshie - I have spent the last 15 minutes reading and re-reading and finally have found what you are talking about you dirty feckers  !! All I can say, if I have the first one, I am not sure I will be hungry for Pie and Mash.......Oh lord - think I may be going to hell.... :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

:lol: no need to ask if spit or swallow then. i love it in here


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I was taught it's rude to spit


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...hope pie and mash night was good and you're not nursing too much of a hangover....have a good un...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

forget the pie & mash...how was the other bit? lol

bet your rough as fuk today


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

To all the doubters - I am not rough at all today! Not for lack of trying tho - lovely pie and mash, few beers, listened to a really interesting talk by a proper cockney author who used to run a pub in the East End in the 60's, v charming, v handsome, hard to believe he has a book under his belt and the dude was over 80! Home by midnight in the gym at half six for an ab mashing session. Was bl00dy hard work, but feeling pretty great, although ask me again this arvo and it may be a different matter....

Ab circuits - 1 x minute each exercise - 3 circuits in total

Jack knives on swiss ball with hands on stepper

Plank with feet on medicine ball - proper hard - had to really concentrate on breathing til some wag told me l sounded like i was in an ante natal class!

Leg lift push down






Plank side walk with press up

Swiss Ball - Leg raises, pass to hands then over head

Ab roller on swiss ball

Body Bar Oblique twists

Completed the 3rd circuit and abs were screaming......although that could have been the pie........In meetings til lunch, will catch up with everyone then.

Happy Friday x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have a good day


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Bj,hope you have a cracking day xx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All,

Bit slow off the mark today - how did it get to lunchtime already?? Had a good weekend, I officially joined the...gulp...39 club and had a few glasses of fizz with friends, looked at some wedding venues (only going to be 8 of us on the day) and booked a venue for the reception too - big festival, 4 or 5 bands and hog roast - praying for some nice weather. So head is all over the place. I had to bring in cake for the team today (B day tradition), so not the best start to the week, but I am to be very good in the coming weeks.....

Gym this morning was an all over session on the powerplates - included step ups, lunges, squats, lots of over head medicine balling, planks, bicep curls. A good start to the morning and a good all over work out. Tomorrow is legs and I am bracing myself already!

Hope you all had a fab weekend, bit snowed at work, so may not have time to catch up with you all just yet, but have yourselves a cracking one x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Afternoon miss BJ


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi Oi Bluej...bit up against the clock myself right now...good to hear from you though...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Bit slow off the mark today - how did it get to lunchtime already?? Had a good weekend, I officially joined the...gulp...39 club and had a few glasses of fizz with friends, looked at some wedding venues (only going to be 8 of us on the day) and booked a venue for the reception too - big festival, 4 or 5 bands and hog roast - praying for some nice weather. So head is all over the place. I had to bring in cake for the team today (B day tradition), so not the best start to the week, but I am to be very good in the coming weeks.....
> 
> ...


Christ,with all your friends off here turning up you will need the Royal Albert hall pmsl:rolleyes:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning (just!) All,

Just whizzing in again - will def check out journals at lunchtime as I am waaaaay behind on all your weekend activities and you know what a nosey bint I am! Today was legs. The trainer said he was going to up the intensity as we have a wedding to prepare for - frankly, I think it is intensive enough, but heck, who am I to argue.....

Warm up on cross trainer:

Leg Press - (20 second rests)

Calf Raises on Smith Machine - 4 x 16 (20 second rests) - Last set reduced weights

Hack squats - (20 second rests) (20 second rests) Last 2 x sets reduced weights - Had to go as deep as machine would allow, I seriously considered puking

Dumbell Single Leg Step Ups - 4 x 16 on each leg - last two sets reduced weight

Bench Bunny Hop - 1 x minute, followed by box squat for a minute with a 20k weight bag held across chest for one minute. - Did 3 x sets of these

All in all a good session - the weights were a bit light, but 4 x more on each set and an extra set certainly made them shake afterwards. Today I am determined to have good food day - eggs for breakfast and a salmon and chickpea salad for lunch. Thanks for reading and hope you are all have a fab day. x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lunch sounds good enjoy!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lunch sounds good enjoy!


Thanks Sam! Look very good in your avi :blink: !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks Sam! Look very good in your avi :blink: !


Aw thank Jo, that is a few weeks old i look better now lol (so the missus tells me :$).

My veg and turkey really hasn't been as appealing as your chickpeas and salmon salad!

How are your legs after this morning?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Legs are fine (so far, but have mainly been sitting down today!). Well done on your progress, you must be dead chuffed. x


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

BRING ON THE DOMS ! (And the trumpets)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Legs are fine (so far, but have mainly been sitting down today!). Well done on your progress, you must be dead chuffed. x


hi reps do mine in! give it a day and you will be walking like john wayne!

Ye im really pleased  along way to go though


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

OMG - Took my high heels off yesterday and boy did I know about yesterdays leg session. Had a reasonably good nights sleep, hopped out of bed and nearly keeled over, wowsers, calves are pretty sore today....

Todays sesh was back and abs - pls forgive descriptions!

Standing Lat Pushdown - 4 x 16

Decline leg raise with a bum raise at the top - 4 x 16

Holding 5k round weights in each hand, start in squat position with arms twisted to left, near floor, then swing up to upper right - 16 x 4 on each arm

Oly Bar Ab roll out - 4 x 12

Bent over bar bell row - 4 x 12

Side Bends with 16 k db - 4 x 16 on each side

Seated row on cable machine - 4 x 16

Oh yes. It hurt. Food was good last yesterday, all within plan, although the glass of merlot was not. Things are progressing with our new business, so while I am at work, the sprinkle system is going in and tonight we are discussing toilets - not sure I can handle the glamour!! I am meeting an old work colleague for lunch today, so will make the most sensible choices available, although I must admit, I do begrudge spending a tenner on a crappy salad. I shall have to see what else is on the menu.... Have a tops day peeps x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> OMG - Took my high heels off yesterday and boy did I know about yesterdays leg session. Had a reasonably good nights sleep, hopped out of bed and nearly keeled over, wowsers, calves are pretty sore today....
> 
> Todays sesh was back and abs - pls forgive descriptions!
> 
> ...


get some meat or fish not just a crappy salad!

yes we both have leg doms today ;'(

Whats the new business i must of missed that


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hate paying good money in a restaurant for food I can prepare better at home!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Hate paying good money in a restaurant for food I can prepare better at home!


Ditto Greshie! I understand that restaurants have to mark up food, but a few leaves and slither of meat, its just annoying. Just off now, I am determined to stay away from anything fried.......

@Sambuca - this is it.....http://www.eadt.co.uk/news/politics/lavenham_cafe_bar_plans_approved_for_iconic_15th_century_building_1_1947041

EEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKK I get so excited each time I think about it!! x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Whey hey ! what a beautiful building ... hope it's successful ... should be given Lavenham's a tourist hotspot !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Ditto Greshie! I understand that restaurants have to mark up food, but a few leaves and slither of meat, its just annoying. Just off now, I am determined to stay away from anything fried.......
> 
> @Sambuca - this is it.....http://www.eadt.co.uk/news/politics/lavenham_cafe_bar_plans_approved_for_iconic_15th_century_building_1_1947041
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKK I get so excited each time I think about it!! x


are you opening that up and running it?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow BlueJ...that is exciting...flippin' 'eck! now I know where to go when I'm up that end of the world...hee heee....and just so you know I like to sit at the bar in the corner like an old fud until I've drunk enough to fall off it and stagger to the front door....cough...just so you know....

and lolling HARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRD at your achey calves and legs...attagurrrrl!

x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> are you opening that up and running it?


Certainly are Sam - Works started this week after almost 18 months in planning......both terrifying and exciting at the same time....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Wow BlueJ...that is exciting...flippin' 'eck! now I know where to go when I'm up that end of the world...hee heee....and just so you know I like to sit at the bar in the corner like an old fud until I've drunk enough to fall off it and s*tagger to the front door*....cough...just so you know....
> 
> and lolling HARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRD at your achey calves and legs...attagurrrrl!
> 
> x


Flubs - We will have a beautiful suite for hire, so you can stagger upstairs......I will make sure the OH is on the bar the night you come in, I will take the night off and then and we can giggle and be completely inappropriate whilst propping up the bar - sound like plan????


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Whey hey ! what a beautiful building ... hope it's successful ... should be given Lavenham's a tourist hotspot !


Thanks Greshie - You know where to come if ever you come south of the border....We'd welcome you with open (cast free!) arms xxx


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

wish you the best of luck  great thing to do!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> [Redacted] - We will have a beautiful suite for hire, so you can stagger upstairs......I will make sure the OH is on the bar the night you come in, I will take the night off and then and we can giggle and be completely inappropriate whilst propping up the bar - sound like plan????


oh yeah!!!! that would be really great...mines a sniff of the sherry bottle from across the pub and i'll be well away with the fairies....excellent...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

mg:

What are you running lol... Good luck 

After a quick read up I spotted something about you and Flubs having a session, and not the weights lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Flubs - We will have a beautiful suite for hire, so you can stagger upstairs......I will make sure the OH is on the bar the night you come in, I will take the night off and then and we can giggle and be completely inappropriate whilst propping up the bar - sound like plan????


Can I come and be inappropriate too please please please ....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Can I come and be inappropriate too please please please ....


Yes Greshie...you can be the rose between two thor...oh! errrrmm...dammmm...that's not quite the right saying....sod...back to the darwing board then...hehe


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Yes Greshie...you can be the rose between two thor...oh! errrrmm...dammmm...that's not quite the right saying....sod...back to the darwing board then...hehe


 :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

All these bluddy drunks around the place !!!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW BJ that looks fantastic.. shame it's 120 miles away...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Please everyone come and visit - but we are not open yet!! At the moment we are bankrupting ourselves getting the building fit for purpose and brown nosing all the jobs worth council people who cannot make any decisions!! Be sure, I will let you all know when it opens and @Rykard - 120 miles is not far at all to visit!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So DOMS from legs earlier in the week are getting worse. I told the trainer that he was slowly breaking me this week, which he seemed to think was a good thing....Very quiet in the gym today - literally only me and the trainer, so he did the session with me. Arms.

Seated bicep curls - 4 x 16 - with each set, we declined the bench a notch

Overhead Tricep extensions - barbell - 4 x 16

Standing on Bench Cable Curl (hammer grip) - 4 x 16

Standing tricep pull downs - 4 x 16

CAble machine - single bicep curls (standing on stepper) 2 x 16 on each arm

Bent over cable row -2 x 16 on each arm

Up and out - Even after that lot, it is still my legs that ache! Although my hands hurt, so I think gym gloves are a must soon. Food was a bit hit and miss last night - more snacking that anything else - still managed a pile of veg, but nothing very substantial (which is unlike me, I think you will all agree!!). Right, had better crack on with work (with work, it means, catch up on journals!). Happy Friday Eve everyone x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...don't worry, If I come up to visit I'll swing by Rykards, pick him up, rendevous with Greshie at your place and we can all sit and discuss training (AS IF!!!) over a port and lemon and four straws....cough......

Great training..and doms...you lucky bugger! hahahaha.....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning BlueJ...don't worry, If I come up to visit I'll swing by Rykards, pick him up, rendevous with Greshie at your place and we can all sit and discuss training (AS IF!!!) over a port and lemon and four straws....cough......
> 
> Great training..and doms...you lucky bugger! hahahaha.....


Now that sounds like a good night out - although we had better invite the rest of the harem - @Davey666 @CheekyMonkey @JANIKvonD @biglbs @Sambuca and any other person that wants to join in....Note to self, get plenty of straws on order.....x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

its 200 miles from me but when the other half is off in the summer i wouldnt mind venturing out over that way spend a night or two somewhere


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

someone say orgy :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is a brave venture,well done ,i love to see others pushing the boundry and striving for more,good luck to you,fellow caterer!If i can help with anything just ask?

Have you done anything like this before or caterng?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> someone say orgy :whistling:


Dirty boy! Provided you keep your jockey's on, you can come too! x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> someone say orgy :whistling:


Blimmin 'eck! if Ewens coming he will need a whoooooooooooooooooooooooooole seat all on his own! hahaha...and if BeigFella arrives we're talking a sofa! hahaha..

errrr? oh! that didn't come out the way it looks..I don't mean he's fat..I mean he big maaaaaan.....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That is a brave venture,well done ,i love to see others pushing the boundry and striving for more,good luck to you,fellow caterer!If i can help with anything just ask?
> 
> Have you done anything like this before or caterng?


Thanks Big Man - My degree is in catering management, but that was a loooooooooooooooooong time ago. I have worked front of house at various establishments over the years, but in recent years have been office based. For a couple of years me and the OH have been looking doing our own thing (cafe etc), but last year some friends saw our spark and have sponsored us to do this. So a HUGE thanks to them for their sponsorship and their good faith in us too...Be sure Tom, I will def be asking your advice! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> its 200 miles from me but when the other half is off in the summer i wouldnt mind venturing out over that way spend a night or two somewhere


Come on over Sam - you would be very welcome any time!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Come on over Sam - you would be very welcome any time!


awesome bring on the 6 weeks holiday for the missus


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i tried to leave a comment on the news article but its broken boo ;'(


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah never mind - it is quite old (much like myself!). If you and Mrs Sambuca are seriously thinking of a trip to sunny suffolk, pls do let me know. I am not sure when we will open, we are likely to set a date next week, we may just make it for the end of the holidays, but I think realistically September is more likely.....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am most upset Bj ,you wait until we move our caravan and then open this up,

i recon with the degree you should do just fine,

nice friends you have right there...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Ah never mind - it is quite old (much like myself!). If you and Mrs Sambuca are seriously thinking of a trip to sunny suffolk, pls do let me know. I am not sure when we will open, we are likely to set a date next week, we may just make it for the end of the holidays, but I think realistically September is more likely.....x


ye we would definitely make a trip out we try to get away for a weekend every few months!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning BlueJ...don't worry, If I come up to visit I'll swing by Rykards, pick him up, rendevous with Greshie at your place and we can all sit and discuss training (AS IF!!!) over a port and lemon and four straws....cough......
> 
> Great training..and doms...you lucky bugger! hahahaha.....


as if! You can discuss traing over a port and lemon if you want ... I'll be chatting up all the nice young men...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> as if! You can discuss traing over a port and lemon if you want ... I'll be chatting up all the nice young men...


Lavenham has a thriving pink pound Greshie - you will be in your element! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Lavenham has a thriving pink pound Greshie - you will be in your element! x


This fooks the old saying 'Sound as a pound then!'pmsl


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Chaps and Chapesses.

Its official. I am broken and battered. I hurt. Very much looking forward to the weekend, although I have arranged for a nice walk on Sunday with my buddy - to the pub, obviously, we need to reward ourselves afteralll....

Been awake since 04.00hrs, then of course felt like death when the alarm went off, also feeling a bit chesty too (No doublé entenres pls!). Dragged my sorry @rse out of bed, cried a lot internally as calves are so painful still, hobbled to the gym. Was most definitely not feeling it today. Still, just knuckled down and carried on. Today was boxing and abs:

1 x minute on the bags followed by a minute of ab exercises - they included:

Ab Roller with Oly Bar

V sit Oblique twists with medicine ball

Flat on back, swiss ball between feet, bring feet up to crunch, take ball in hands and OH to the floor and back again (sorry, crap description)

Grass Hoppers with hands on wobble board thingy. I fell of this. Twice. So the trainer took pity and let me do slow mountain climbers instead on the wobble board.

Did the boxing and ab circuit twice. It was commented today that I was quiet and not my usual self. Frankly I don't feel myself today. A lack of sleep and body battering will do that to a gal. Off to buy lamb for Sunday lunch today and then mainly I shall be trying to stay awake whilst pretending to work. Happy Friday all x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im doing the pretending to work today as well. also very tired! TGIF


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> This fooks the old saying 'Sound as a pound then!'pmsl


the pink pound is very sound actually bigboy


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...you sound as if you need some R & R over the weekend to get your mojo back...and you may be coming down with a cold? hope not...get your Vit C's in missis....have a lovely weekend..x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jo...u cant just dissapear off here the same time as me, rumours will start


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hallo Jo,

Hope your weekend was good!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Jo...u cant just dissapear off here the same time as me, rumours will start


Yeah, I think you've eaten her !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah, I think you've eaten her !


A gentleman doesn't kiss & tell


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> A gentleman doesn't kiss & tell


Eaten as in consumed !!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Eaten as in consumed !!!!!!!! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh my life - I go away for a few days and find a load of filth and innuendo. Right made my day that has!!

Just got up after about 5 days of hideous flu. No gym, crap food and general sweats means than I am dehydrated and looking horrific, but I at least feel like i am on the road to recovery. I am pretty sure that there will be no gym until next week, but need to get back in the game as far as grub is concerned. Hope you are all well, just about to catch up on some journals. x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Oh my life - I go away for a few days and find a load of filth and innuendo. Right made my day that has!!
> 
> Just got up after about 5 days of hideous flu. No gym, crap food and general sweats means than I am dehydrated and looking horrific, but I at least feel like i am on the road to recovery. I am pretty sure that there will be no gym until next week, but need to get back in the game as far as grub is concerned. Hope you are all well, just about to catch up on some journals. x


get 5000mg of VIT C in ya and plenty of water!!!!

u might find a carb up will do u the world of good if u been off ur food as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

Aw sorry to hear you been ill Jo ! Hope ya over it soon


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Wondered where you'd got to... glad to hear you are on the mend finally... get that food inside you and drink plenty of fluids


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

welcome back babe


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there BlueJ.....good to see you back....it's the season for colds and stuff....good tat you very cleverly managed to have yours now before the really good weather kicks in(humph...really good weather my backside).......haha....onwards and upwards hey.....as the guys say, plenty of fluids, good nosh and you can get back to the gym and kill yourself on the circuits again.....joy joy...:laugh:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All. SO got to work this morning, only for the boss to take one look at me and send me home again. TBH, I was feeling a bit better, but I must have looked horrific because normally he is the worlds coldest character. So am going to spend the rest of the week having a bit of R&R and chilling....Feels a bit wrong, but heck, he's the boss....

Back on it on Monday. Promise! x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning Jo, just caught back up with this after being away for a bit. WOW well done with the business, That building look stunning. I wish you and the OH all the best with it and hope it all works out for you.

Hope you get over the flu soon, rest up and eat well.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Monday one and all.

Back in the room and feeling MUCH better. Back to gym this morning too. Power plate session with 1 minute bursts included:

Step ups

Side Steps

Weighted squats

Resistance bands bicep curls

Resistance bands flyes

Mountain climbers

Wide arm press ups

Diamond press ups

Several exercises which mainly consisted of holding the medicine ball overhead or out front

Ab Roller

V Sit

V sit twists

Crunch

So all in all, a good all over work out. Apparently tomorrow we are doing HIIT Training. I reckon I may suffer as have not really done any for about three weeks. Ouch! Boiled eggs for breakfast and turkey/brown rice and broc for lunch. Operation "no fat @rsed bride" begins today. This means DRY weeks. No booze until Friday. Oh dear.

Hope you all had a good weekend - ours was pretty quiet, but included the usual over indulgences...One step at a time eh....x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

PS - There were other exercises too this morning, but my brain will not work....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Happy Monday one and all.
> 
> Back in the room and feeling MUCH better. Back to gym this morning too. Power plate session with 1 minute bursts included:
> 
> ...


a lot of exercises there!

Whens the wedding?!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Wedding is in 8 weeks, reception is not until a month later. Big festival style reception. Got a load of bands lined up, marquee, BBQ/Hog Roast all that jazz. On the actual wedding day, only eight of us in a hotel with a posh lunch. Not sure which day I am looking forward to the most!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Gang.

Today was supposed to be HIIT, but my gym buddy failed to materialise and because we cant do legs when she is there (poorly foot), we did legs instead.

Walking weighted Lunges with weight Bar - 4 x 32 (16 on each leg)

Super setted with a new exercise. Feet together, weight bag on shoulders, closed knee squat until your knees touch a medicine ball - 4 x 16

Then SLDL - 4 x 16 supersetted with front weighted box squats. I seriously considered barfing during these, find them v v hard and felt very light headed afterwards

Finished off with Donkey raises on the Powerplate with a 20k weight bag on my back - 2 x 16

I suspect that tomorrow will be painful. Last time I did legs I had DOMS for ages, and they were the worst ever, so I am hoping that perhaps this time it won't be so bad. I had a very good stretch afterwards in the hopes of limiting the John Wayne look....

Stayed off the wine last night - had a sensible portion of food and no snacking. Same food for me today - eggs for breakfast and turkey, broc and brown rice for lunch. Spicy chilli tonight, may substitute rice tonight for greens instead. Was also considering doing a spot of HIIT at lunchtime, but will see how work progresses.....Hope you all are on good form and have a fab Tuesday x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I see you are pushing extra hard too at the moment,good on you xx x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all.

Its a bl00dy gorgeous morning here today, its right put a smile on my chops! Last night was nice too - a friend popped round for a drink (I stuck to the non boozy variety) and went for brisk walk after dinner. Slept well too and got a rude awakening from the other half this morning, so all in all, a pretty good start! Got to the gym and we did upper body.

Warm up on cross trainer

Seated at incline - DB chest presses - 4 x 16 (10k in each hand)

Seated at incline - DB Flyes - 4 x 16 (7.5k in each hand)

Bench press on machine - 4 x 16 (20K + Bar?)

Decline chest press with only the bar - but it was enough - 4 x 16

Actually looking back, it does not seem much, but had to do them in batches of 8 as doing the full 16 at a time was too hard. The gal I go with sometimes is mega skinny, but she is dead strong - don't know where she gets her ooomph from, cos it certainly ain't food! Right - meetings this morning but back to peruse your diaries to see what the great and the good have been up to. Have a fabulous Wednesday x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

7.5k flyes is heavy is you do 10kg db chest!

hope u enjoyed the rude awakening lol lovely day here too shame my office has no windows lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good going Jo as always ... and cardio plus Gym ? or was it the OH just doing the cardio? :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Good going Jo as always ... and cardio plus Gym ? or was it the OH just doing the cardio? :lol:


Lets just say it was a very fast workout!!! Sorry TMI! x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Lets just say it was a very fast workout!!! Sorry TMI! x


Ah HITT then


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Ah HITT then


Ha ha ha - Almost spat out my coffee!! Errr - Not exactly HIIT - no intervals at all, but very enthusiastic!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Its a bl00dy gorgeous morning here today, its right put a smile on my chops! Last night was nice too - a friend popped round for a drink (I stuck to the non boozy variety) and went for brisk walk after dinner. Slept well too and got a rude awakening from the other half this morning, so all in all, a pretty good start! Got to the gym and we did upper body.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All,

Not quite so sunny today, but feeling pretty good. Today's sesh was an ab session - difficult to explain some of the exercises - there were 5 exercises and we did 16 reps of each and 5 circuits in total:

Leg raises with swiss ball -






Hyperextentions (lower back)

Dumb Bell Side Bend

Wide grip Ab Roller using oly bar

Decline resistance leg raises on bench using cable machine - Theses were excellent, but def need a spotter as you go right up onto your shoulders

Felt like a good ab work out. Must do more ab work at home - even if it is planks for a few mins each day. Went for another walk last night - food was OK, HM shepherds pie, v tasty, but I suspect not particularly low fat, but still no booze.....Food all good today, got chicken and stir fry veg for lunch and vietmanise river cobbler tonight. Hope you are all feeling chipper and have a happy Friday Eve x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how ya doing Jo?....all systems go for the big day no doubt!...cant believe how soon after proposing you's are sealing the deal, no fuking about here eh lol x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> how ya doing Jo?....all systems go for the big day no doubt!...cant believe how soon after proposing you's are sealing the deal, no fuking about here eh lol x


Too right Janny - you don't know how old I am!! TBH - with the new business and not being very romantic, we are getting it all done and dusted before we open - I know, I shall never an award for romance! I should really add something like..."oooohhhhhh he cannot live a second longer without me being his wife", but in reality, we have been together since I was a teenager and it seems daft having a long engagement -plus - he may of course change his mind........x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Too right Janny - you don't know how old I am!! TBH - with the new business and not being very romantic, we are getting it all done and dusted before we open - I know, I shall never an award for romance! I should really add something like..."oooohhhhhh he cannot live a second longer without me being his wife", but in reality, we have been together since I was a teenager and it seems daft having a long engagement -plus - he may of course change his mind........x


i here ya on the romance thing, my mrs hates that im not romantic....she recons iv got a heart of stone llf. i do try & make an effort for her...but its never gonna be anything heart melting tbh...im to rough for that shyte pmsl. i honestly cant stand guys that wear there heart on there sleaves.....just p!sses me off lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i here ya on the romance thing, my mrs hates that im not romantic....she recons iv got a heart of stone llf. i do try & make an effort for her...but its never gonna be anything heart melting tbh...im to rough for that shyte pmsl. *i honestly cant stand guys that wear there heart on there sleaves*.....just p!sses me off lol


Amen to that. It makes me cringe when I see blokes do that. There is a time and place for certain things, but public displays of couple-ness are positively barf inducing. The OH makes an effort in his own way, and it suits me cos I don't really know how to react when on the extremely rare occasions he gets emotional....He is not a caveman, but thank christ he is not metro-s£xual either or I would have dumped him years ago!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Amen to that. It makes me cringe when I see blokes do that. There is a time and place for certain things, but public displays of couple-ness are positively barf inducing. The OH makes an effort in his own way, and it suits me cos I don't really know how to react when on *the extremely rare occasions he gets emotional*....He is not a caveman, but thank christ he is not metro-s£xual either or I would have dumped him years ago!


see im a caveman pmsl. she's never seen me cry (been together 11yr with the occasional time out lol) & tbh iv not shed a tear from i was a kid....its not that i dont care...i just dont get emotional about ANYTHING. this is why she thinks iv got a heart of stone lol. then again nothing has happened in my life that dramatic that its pushed me to tears....yet


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> see im a caveman pmsl. she's never seen me cry (been together 11yr with the occasional time out lol) & tbh iv not shed a tear from i was a kid....its not that i dont care...i just dont get emotional about ANYTHING. this is why she thinks iv got a heart of stone lol. then again nothing has happened in my life that dramatic that its pushed me to tears....yet


Perhaps if the Maccy D's in Dundee burnt down............


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Perhaps if the Maccy D's in Dundee burnt down............
> 
> View attachment 118933


haha...that would deff do it


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All,

This morning was a cardio work out on the powerplates. It was good to have a blast after a lot of what seemed like heavy weights this week.

1 minute bursts included:

Step ups

Step overs

Burpees with box jump

Box jumps

Jump squats - As deep as possible

Sprints

Plank with controlled splits (on sliders)

Mountain Climbers

Step ups with Medicine ball overhead

Step ups - touch the floor with the med ball, step up and OHP with a twist

Leg raises

Keeping one foot on the Powerplate, touch the floor with your other foot to the side and behind you (both legs)

Oblique crunches

We also did a two minute sprint on the bike and cross trainer

Then did a really good stretch and massage - actually used the foam roller on the powerplates - freaked me out a bit, but legs felt good for it as DOMS from Tuesday session are still giving me major gyp (not calves this time, but hamstrings and glutes - ouchie)

Food was excellent last night - v healthy - sadly the two large glasses of wine and kettle crisps I ate before dinner whilst writing out invitations was not so good....Different trainer next week, usually much more cardio based. Apart from today, have not really done much cardio for a few weeks, so I am expecting it to hurt. A lot.

Have yourselves a corking weekend and thanks for reading x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mmmm kettle crisps.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your workouts are getting realy very good mate,keep it up,oh and the wine is granted to those who train this hard!xxxx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i recon we're due some progress pics


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't worry bout the wine.....I had a larrrrrrge glass of wine at lunchtime the other day and spent the afternoon drinking barrels of water trying to sober up again...durrrrp...I know, lightweight....but wen I say large....bucket like....your wedding plans sounds great, really good fun...hope to see te odd pic or two after....


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

There has been wine consumation ?

I am deeply disturbed by this turn of events !!!

I mean wine ffs !

Its wine !


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hangs head - sorry @CheekyMonkey!!

I had about a gallon last night, but was up with the larks this morning running through the Suffolk countryside. The air was so cold it made my eyes water, but it was lovely, had Foo Fighters and my heart pounding in my ears 

@Flubs - Lovely to see you my love. Hope things are going well for you.

@biglbs - Really enjoying training at the moment and HUGE thanks and hugs for the reps.

@JANIKvonD - I am feeling a bit leaner, but not such a photowh0re - will summon up the courage soon....

Currently cooking up a storm of Thai loveliness for guests tonight - have also made brownies for pud which I will decline........maybe.....Have a good one xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

:'( brownies....my secret bit on the side


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> :'( brownies....my secret bit on the side


Served warm with ice cream??? Thats how my guests are gonna have em. I don't have much of a sweet tooth...If you did live so far away I would send you a consignment - I have made enough, but my colleagues on Monday will get to snaffle the leftovers instead......


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Served warm with ice cream??? Thats how my guests are gonna have em. I don't have much of a sweet tooth...If you did live so far away I would send you a consignment - I have made enough, but my colleagues on Monday will get to snaffle the leftovers instead......


Well remembered Jo.....well remembered


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

OK so I prob should not be on here right now - but am having a solo kitchen disco -so I am sure my neighbours will tell me what I **** I am in the morning!! Thai curry went well, and managed to stay off the brownies = too ****sed riggt now to type...but I HAVE washed up everything and OH is snoring...do I get a medal??? I cooked everything too..... x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> OK so I prob should not be on here right now - but am having a solo kitchen disco -so I am sure my neighbours will tell me what I **** I am in the morning!! Thai curry went well, and managed to stay off the brownies = too ****sed riggt now to type...but I HAVE washed up everything and OH is snoring...do I get a medal??? I cooked everything too..... x


Haha.. Fukin knew it. Hope ya had a good 1.....& hope u have a CRACKING hangover too  cos I'm a cvnt x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Girls,

So all refreshed today after yesterday's, ahem, slow start. Apologies for drunken drivel. I do not know why I do it.

Anyway - different trainer and new gal at gym today. Circuits - 1 minute sessions of:

Shin kicks to pads

Step ups with 10k OHP

Weighted Box Squats

Sit ups with medicine ball - thrown to and from trainer

Kettlebell swings

Ab roller

Boxing

v sit - legs doing bicycle whilst passing 5k weight through legs

Weighted side bends

and repeat.

Not too arduous for a Monday morning - my breathing was [email protected] during the leg kicks, cos I realised I was holding my breath. Food yesterday was OK - roast dinner, loads of veg. I did open a box of Lindt that the guests brought on Saturday, but only had two....I have brought in the left over brownies for my colleagues so no temptations for me...

Have a fab week. x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> *Morning Girls*,


Morning! lol

mmmm brownies sound good :drool:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Get thee behind me Satan ... oh ! ... I mean Chocolate Brownies ...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u still on about these fukin brownies!!....we're gonna fall out soon.

how was the hangover yest?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> *u still on about these fukin brownies!!....we're gonna fall out soon. *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Just because she's not saved you any...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Just because she's not saved you any...


exactly mate!...then just keeps rubbing my nose in it! lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha ha ha!! Hangover was quite a good one - mixed my drinks which is never a good thing.....Woke up about half eight with a thumping headache - the OH claimed to have a "cure" for it - honestly - you blokes must think that we were born yesterday! Still, it did ease the pain a bit 

Then had to fill in loads of forms for the new business - never a good idea when hungover......Back on form today though - I should be getting all worried about being a thin bride....I hope the panic hits home soon!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha ha!! Hangover was quite a good one - mixed my drinks which is never a good thing.....Woke up about half eight with a thumping headache - *the OH claimed to have a "cure" for it *- honestly - you blokes must think that we were born yesterday! Still, it did ease the pain a bit
> 
> Then had to fill in loads of forms for the new business - never a good idea when hungover......Back on form today though - I should be getting all worried about being a thin bride....I hope the panic hits home soon!


haha! that old chestnut...good man


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...have a good day...hangovers hey?...who'd have 'em...oh wait!

:laugh:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening Jo, good to see things a progressing along nicely on all fronts. Hangover is allowed now and again! lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all,

Feeling proper virtuous today (I know I ruin it every weekend!!). Had a good day yesterday, both in terms of food and training and then in the evening went out on walking mission delivering invitations - turns out I walked about 5 miles which was pretty good. Nice cuppa of green tea then bed. Up and out this morning for gym session

Today was mainly a cardio/leg sesh on the power plates. Set for one minute for each exercise - New gal was there and put in an excellent effort which spurred me on....

Single leg step ups - passing medicine ball through legs - 1 x min on each leg

Box squats with OHP with Med Ball

Lunges with rear leg on power plate with OHP with dumb bells

Step ups with bicep curls (DB)

Squats with OHP (DB)

Squat med ball to left foot, then OHP twist to right hand side - then repeat going the other way

Plank with leg raises

Press ups

Tricep dips

Squats with weight bag on back

Step ups with weight bag on back

V Sit with med ball twists (longest minute ever)

Finished off with a three minute hit of star jumps, sprint and step ups

and swwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeaaaat. Was good though.

Today the sun is shining and it is a lovely one. Someone is cutting the grass right outside my window and it now smells of summer (even though there was frost on my car this morning). Hope you all have luscious day x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Virtue can only be appreciated through having lapses.... 

Beautiful day here too 8 degrees and no frost, and one of my neighbours was finishing putting up new fence panels at 8am this morning  reckon I maybe sitting outside later ....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning on this fine day you sexy woman,glad to see plugs and oil being done regularly:whistling:..

..just did full service here over weekend too(not sure if you're supposed to keep changing it or not,so we did)Anyhow It seems to have affected Mrs Lbs handling,legs akimbo wallop!

Training is looking fantastic well done keep going ....with all of it! xxx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Morning on this fine day you sexy woman,glad to see plugs and oil being done regularly:whistling:..
> 
> ..just did full service here over weekend too(not sure if you're supposed to keep changing it or not,so we did)Anyhow It seems to have affected Mrs Lbs handling,legs akimbo wallop!
> 
> Training is looking fantastic well done keep going ....with all of it! xxx


Morning Mr Big - Thanks for coming by! I find plugs and oils are essential in ensuring everything else runs smoothly. Sounds like you and Mrs Biglbs had a cracking weekend  I hope you did not squish her too much, or at least she enjoyed the squishing!! Once again, well done on the fat loss - getting compliments make it all worthwhile eh? - I know, we are a vain lot!! X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr Big - Thanks for coming by! I find plugs and oils are essential in ensuring everything else runs smoothly. Sounds like you and Mrs Biglbs had a cracking weekend  I hope you did not squish her too much, or at least she enjoyed the squishing!! Once again, well done on the fat loss - getting compliments make it all worthwhile eh? - I know, we are a vain lot!! X


I am getting worse the more i lose,doing things in fashions i have not tried since we were younger,fookin spot on,weight loss has changed our lives,that is fact!

I think i must have fitted racing plugs!

Have a great day darling xx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So pleased for you Tom. Nothing like a lot of cardio with the Mrs to put a spring in yer step x


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

I need a spring in my step, anyone got any springs ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Afternoon blueJ...hope all is well....just swooshing by...as one does....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all,

No training today. Had every intention of going but ended up having a very late meeting with some backers for our business, got home at half eleven. When the alarm went off at six was a bit tired, but all I could smell was cigarette smoke on my hair and bedding from spending a long time with a heavy smoker. It really did not bother me at the time, but this morning it was all I could smell so I had to scrub off, then get the sheets in the wash before work - hence no gym. So may be wobblier, but I smell nice! Food is organised today, so not all is lost - who knows, maybe a midweek break will do revitalise me for tomorrows work out??

So hopefully you are all well - thanks for reading and enjoy the sunshine x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Can't stand the smell of cigarette smoke ....... yuch!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Can't stand the smell of cigarette smoke ....... yuch!


I used to smoke Greshie and now I cannot believe I ever did....The smell at the time was fine, but this morning it was rank - yuk!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Not just the smell, the nicotine stains get everywhere ... the woman I bought my bungalow of was a heavy smoker ... took me ages to get rid of the smell... and I have an internal glass partition which I initially thought had a yellow/brownish tint to the glass ................... lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nothing wakes you up like the smell of a smokers breath first thing in the morning,who feels they need to let you know how much they love you!x xx x xx blerrrrrrxx


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

I used to smoke, but now the smell makes me wanna puke.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I also used to smoke...a lot...gave up a long time ago and I'm glad...although when I go out and I've had a sherry or two I can't say the yearning for one is gone cos it isn't..but i know I can't have one now...i tried a couple of years ago and I puked up all over the place...was ill for about a day...hahaha....durrrp....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I also used to smoke...a lot...gave up a long time ago and I'm glad...although when I go out and I've had a sherry or two I can't say the yearning for one is gone cos it isn't..but i know I can't have one now...i tried a couple of years ago and I puked up all over the place...was ill for about a day...hahaha....durrrp....


I bet you smoked cigars ... or those thin long ones (name of which I can't remember, but I think they were brown on the outside)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I bet you smoked cigars ... or those thin long ones (name of which I can't remember, but I think they were brown on the outside)


I think you mean cheroot ? Not sure if that's how you spell it though.....but no, I smoked regular stuff, the blue packs whose name evades me....and Bensons and hedges....heeheee...lifetime ago...glad I stopped...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

How bloop in rude of me! I forgot to say good morning to you.....tsk tsk...have a lovely day BlueJ...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all

@Flubs - I know i would chuck up if I smoked a *** now - It doesn't bother me when other people smoke, but I can say hand on heart I will never smoke again....

Right - today was a v arduous work out. New gal was there again, she puts in the effort and I like her a lot. She also pants hard like me so I don't feel quite so self conscious!

12 minutes HIIT training on treadmill - first time for quite some time. 6kph for a minute up to 16kph for a minute

Then a powerplate hit:

Step ups passing med ball through legs (1 min each leg)

Boxing - jabs on pads

Boxing - hooks on pads

Step ups with weight bag

Low box squats with weight bag - this was cruel

Plank with leg raises - Feet on wobble board

High to low plank with feet on wobble board

DB held overhead with side crunch - 1 minute on each side

Lie on back - shoulders on wobble board, feet on powerplate, hips raised - flyes, OHP and shoulder press

Lie on back - shoulders on wobble board, feet on powerplate, hips raised - Leg raises

Box jumps with a med ball and OHP

Knackered, but felt great afterwards, if a bit sick. She really tried hard and did incredibly well, and she spurred me on to try hard too. Tho I do sometimes think the trainer gives us the most undignified and un-ladylike exercises to do - oh well, if it passes the time...........

Right - got a meeting now - have a good one in the sun folks x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh lawwd that sounded like a right thrashing...brilliant! enjoy your meeting...bleurrrrgggghhh......I've got 3 today myself...sod!...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Friday one and All!!

So the sun is out - again. The OH is away for the weekend with "the lads" (37 of em in Benidorm - shudder!) So my time is my own and all is good. He left at one this morning, so did not have great nights kip, but staggered up (frosty) and headed out in my kit for a Friday beasting.

Today was an odd yet effective combination of Swiss Ball and Power Plates. Steve claimed it was a good core work out - I can certainly feel it......under the jelly belly!! Exercises included:

Warm up on treadmill

1 x min of air punching with DB on PP

Swiss ball on PP with me sat astride it (suspect the trainer is bit p£rvy) and did the following:

Shoulder Press with DB

Seated flyes

Squatting on the Swiss Ball with DB

Squats with OHP

Lie on back - shoulders on Swiss Ball, feet on PP, hips raised - DB Chest Press

Lie on back - shoulders on Swiss Ball, feet on PP, hips raised - DB Flyes

Lie on back - shoulders on Swiss Ball, feet on PP, hips raised - Skull crushes

My @rse very much felt the above three exercises

Lie on back - shoulders on Swiss Ball, feet on PP - Crunches

V Sit - Holding swiss ball between feet - Med ball oblique twists

V Sit - Holding swiss ball between feet - Leg raises

Single leg squats - 1 foot on PP, one on swiss ball (1 min each leg)

Single leg lunges - 1 foot on PP, one on swiss ball (1 min each leg)

Ab rolling

Lord knows what else, but I am bored of typing!! It was a good week exercise wise, food has been a little hit and miss, but will try my best - its all I can do. Oh yes, thats right - I could stop being such a greedy b!tch!

Have a great weekend, I may be around a bit - I was thinking tonight would be some research for wedding and business (wine - obviously), then perhaps a run in the morning and then going to see a man about a dog later and Sunday is my own slob out day, but no doubt will include plenty of the wrong stuff.

Whatever you are doing - Have a brilliant one x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

2 women panting hard together ooooooooo errrrrrrrr miss Joanna! heeheehee!

Looks like you are still training as hard as ever and the sessions look nice and varied. I wouldn't worry too much about the morning off, sometimes life gets in the way a little and it can't be helped.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Blimee Jo,your doing wonders in here,keep that up my dear!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there BlueJ...what a cracking workout...who do you think you are? ME?...:laugh:

Have a great weekend missis..catch up with ya next week...x


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

Have a good bank holiday BJ


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Gang!

Back from a very boozy and sunny weekend. Today is operation non fat bride. Got 7 weeks to lose some serious fat. Got a Tuna salad for lunch, and thinking that a run around the block may be the order of the day...although I have just done a fairly harsh leg session, so maybe that run is a little optimistic...

Hack Squats - 3 x 12

SLDL - 3 x 12

Leg Press - 3 x 12 - this was a new machine - could have gone much heavier..

Calf raises - 3 x 12

Front loaded box squats - 3 x 12

Bunny hops - 3 x 24

Weighted walking lunges - up and down the gym 3 times

It was a good session, my hands are knackered though from SDSL and walking lunges (12.5k in each hand). The new girl put in a v good effort, so suspect she will have trouble tomorrow! Hope you all had a great BH weekend. The OH made it back safely from Benidorm last night, he was in good form but had no voice whatsoever. DId not prevent him snoring all night tho - grrrr!

Have a good week x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Gang!
> 
> Back from a very boozy and sunny weekend. Today is operation non fat bride. Got 7 weeks to lose some serious fat. Got a Tuna salad for lunch, and thinking that a run around the block may be the order of the day...although I have just done a fairly harsh leg session, so maybe that run is a little optimistic...
> 
> ...


Another great workout mate,well done!

Glad he's home safe,why no voice:confused1:

Have a great day xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good session there BJ :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

try some interval training when u go for a run 30 seconds flat out 1 min jogging repeat for 20-30mins 3x or more a week.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Another great workout mate,well done!
> 
> Glad he's home safe,*why no voice* :confused1:
> 
> Have a great day xx


He was on a stag weekend which I presume consisted of a lot of drinking, schmoozing the ladies and, er..shouting! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks @Greshie 

@Sambuca - I know HIIT is the key, it's finding the time for the extra sessions...I have access to a gym at work, so can go at lunchtime, it's finding the motivation and time to go twice a day a couple of times a week. None of my sessions are particularly long, so should be able to squeeze it in. No way I could go after work - that is definitely chill time... My plan to go today has been scuppered as I have just been told my car has a flat tyre so need to sort that out first...PLUS there are a pile of cakes in the kitchen too - I am not going to cave in, but man, it is becoming a test today! Thanks for the advise x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks @Greshie
> 
> @Sambuca - I know HIIT is the key, it's finding the time for the extra sessions...I have access to a gym at work, so can go at lunchtime, it's finding the motivation and time to go twice a day a couple of times a week. None of my sessions are particularly long, so should be able to squeeze it in. No way I could go after work - that is definitely chill time... My plan to go today has been scuppered as I have just been told my car has a flat tyre so need to sort that out first...PLUS there are a pile of cakes in the kitchen too - I am not going to cave in, but man, it is becoming a test today! Thanks for the advise x


no way you could fit 15mins in after workout in the morning?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Not really - I could get up earlier and do it before the session (its a set time from 6.45 - 7.15/30).....Not sure how that would effect the session though...Or, lunchtime...it gets me away from the desk too...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tbh on last pics you put up you looked great!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't push yourself too hard babe,you're doing realy well,it is easy to become your own worst enemy in this game,take your time and remember you're in it for the long run,not the sprint.I have done so much better since i realised it is not a race and i want to keep consistant with fat loss and muscle gain,i am in a happy place for that realisation too,as Sam says you do look beautiful now


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

CAKES !!!!! THERE ARE CAKES !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi BlueJ...BigFella is right you do look lovely already but i totally understand you wanting to ramp it up towards the wedding..it helps with how you feel inside doesn't it?...I get that.

I liked the look of that sessiion you did, brilliant...and yes, don't go mental on the training either...cos, ya know, I'm pretty steady when it comes to that :whistling: if you ever wanna pop down and join in like, then like, errrmmm...feel free like....:laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> CAKES !!!!! THERE ARE CAKES !!!!!!!!!


I berluddie knew someone would remind of that word!!

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE........


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I berluddie knew someone would remind of that word!!
> 
> CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAKE........


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Take the time it takes. which for me seems too long


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh you lot @Flubs and @CheekyMonkey - I was just about managing to control the cake cravings and now they are back in full swing - I shall grab myself a diet pop or a strong coffee instead and stare at the walls and sulk a lot......Once I have a day of being good under my belt, I know I will be glad i resisted. My tummy goes up and down almost on a daily basis and I can weigh half a stone different at different times of the day so I know being consistently good is the key - thanks @biglbs - I need to remember that - I seem to have more bad days than good ones a the moment!! 

Thanks to @Sambuca and @biglbs for your lovely words - I know I am not massive, and @Flubs is right - its the feeling you get knowing you have worked hard and not sabotaged yourself that gives me that warm glow and I want to be a foxy bride (ha ha ha). I know I am never going to a person who is good 100% of the time, but heck - that would be too boring


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

no problem! i think i wrote about 40 pages ago something a long the lines of do not get to wrapped up in it all as it makes it too tough for something you should do as you enjoy it and enjoy the way you feel from it.

best thing for keep your weight balance is the following

weigh once a week Monday morning is a good time.

take weekly pics of you in mirror and compare down the line.

vitamin C at 3000mg ED with 5 litres of water. makes that watery look come off you and keeps your water levels balanced which will be the shift in weight you see.

lots of other natural diuretics you can use to help keep tight as well. dandelion root, celery seed extract are another 2


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Exactly and boring is bad leading to end of the line!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah bl00dy love you guys


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All!

Chucking it down here today - feel like fecking winter again - surely wrong to contemplate putting the heating back on???? Anyway, been a good 24 hours - Got home last night - sorted out lunches for the next couple of days, had a tasty yet healthy dinner, went for a quick walk with my buddy. Then it was a little bit of boxing (not me, but 2/3 PARA Army boxing finals - they are based at the Garrison I work on). Then we watched Jack Reacher. Not a bad movie, bit of enjoyable paff - not that I am a Tom Cruise fan, he really is holding well for his age - he has to be 50 something....

Gym this morning was an ab circuit -

Sit ups on the wobble board, chucking a med ball at the instructor

Swiss ball over head leg lifts

Mountain climbers and/or grass hopper with forearms on wobble board

Oblique twists with kettle bell

Ab roller with Oly bar

Side Walking Plank with a press up in each step

Slow leg raises

repeated three times.

Cos I had to take the car back to the garage this morning (long story), I had a bit more time at the gym, so I took @Sambuca advice and did 16 mins HIIT training on the treadmill. Completely fecked.

Feels good.

Work awaits - have a good day my lovelies x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

'For his age' and 'fifty plus!' mg:

You make 50 sound old,no it is just what you make it!!!!!!

Please say i am right ,pllllleeeeaaaaaasseeee!I am 50 on 3/3/13! :w00t:

I can honestly hand on heart say i feel better now than when i was 40!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

"................not that I am a Tom Cruise fan, he really is holding well for his age - he has to be 50 something.... "

*EXCUSE ME !!!!! ????? AND WHAT IS WRONG WITH BEING 5O SOMETHING HUH ? HUH?*



Some of us look bloody good for being 50 something ................

 xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> "................not that I am a Tom Cruise fan, he really is holding well for his age - he has to be 50 something.... "
> 
> *EXCUSE ME !!!!! ????? AND WHAT IS WRONG WITH BEING 5O SOMETHING HUH ? HUH?*
> 
> ...


I predict i riot......


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh lordy what have I started here?? HUGE apologies to the foxiest nearly 50 and 50 something fella's I know. I guess in my clumsy @rsed way I was saying even though I don't rate Tom Cruise I can admire his physique.....No - that doesn't sound any better. Just to let you know I am no spring chicken myself, and my much beloved is heading towards 50...Gawd - have I dug myself out of this hole yet....nope - didn't think so..... :confused1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh I expect you are forgiven .... this once ! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Gosh - feel like Basil Fawlty - "I mentioned the war once, but I think I got away with it..." :laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Ah bl00dy love you guys


but.....but....wharrabarrrrt me? huh? huh?.....sighhhhh......humph.....

istillheartblueJ.... :crying:

be right back...just off to knobble the guys journals...I mean offer them my moral support an all that.....cough..... :sneaky2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> "................not that I am a Tom Cruise fan, he really is holding well for his age - he has to be 50 something.... "
> 
> *EXCUSE ME !!!!! ????? AND WHAT IS WRONG WITH BEING 5O SOMETHING HUH ? HUH?*
> 
> ...


yeah! what he said...hahahahahaaaa.....ya know, he's okay...for an ole boy.....:laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

for the record I think tom Cruise is a right ugeeeeeeeerrrrrrrlllleeeeeeeee minger.....wouldn't go there if I was paid....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mmmm George Clooney


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> mmmm George Clooney
> 
> View attachment 120446


bleurrrrrgggghhhh.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> bleurrrrrgggghhhh.....


Come on then .... who would you do?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> for the record I think tom Cruise is a right ugeeeeeeeerrrrrrrlllleeeeeeeee minger.....wouldn't go there if I was paid....


He does have a big nose!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> mmmm George Clooney
> 
> View attachment 120446


I would hate to have to fight you for George Greshie, but if push comes to shove........


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all. What a LUSH day, although it speaks of downpours later....

Upper body today

DB Shoulder Press - 4 x 12

Compound military press - 4 x 12

Kettlebell swings - 4 x 24

Front arm raises with weight bar - 4 x 12

DB Side arm raises - 4 x 12

Shrugs on chest press - 3 x 12 and once to failure

Was a tough but great session - my hands are ripped to shreds - def need to think about getting some gloves! Food went a bit to pot last night - After a mental day, got home, parched, opened fridge and there was a chilled bottle of San Miguel in there, so chugged that without thinking. Don'y usually "do" lager, but man oh man, it was refreshing. I cooked fish, pots and green veg, all v healthy, but I went back for more - god damn my crappy willpower!! Game of Thrones, wedding chatter and bed. The OH is still snoring like a madman and yet he claims "he cannot sleep" - I CANNOT SLEEP!!! I digress. Today is pretty busy, with meetings tonight about marquee's - exciting!

Have a tremendous day x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> but.....but....wharrabarrrrt me? huh? huh?.....sighhhhh......humph.....
> 
> istillheartblueJ.... :crying:
> 
> be right back...just off to knobble the guys journals...I mean offer them my moral support an all that.....cough..... :sneaky2:


I will always heart Flubs :wub: :wub: :wub: - She rocks x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> I will always heart [Redacted] :wub: :wub: :wub: - She rocks x


hee hee...I was rocking tonight when I was doing my finances..forwards and backwards in shock at the amount I've spent this month......I have a very bad case of there being too much month left at the end of the money this time round...hahahaha....car insurance, mot and service and cough...my new haircut....:laugh: well one just HAS to maintain ones self doesn't one.....? hee hee...

Hey BlueJ...hope all the plans for the wedding are going well..it must be quite exciting....tiring though going through all the stuff I guess...but it sounds like you will just have a really fab day..and you deserve it too....x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> I would hate to have to fight you for George Greshie, but if push comes to shove........


resist ... not going to say it...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Morning Jo, Happy Friday!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All!

Feeling really great today - not sure why as had yet another crap night's sleep - So I am catching up on Dexter at about 3.00hrs in the morning. Was a bit naughty last night - went to reception venue to talk marquees and food, and ended up staying for dinner. Still, I worked my socks off this morning so I am not going to feel too bad about it. Got loads of work on too, but first things first - need to sort the licensing for our new gaff - council have sent us the paperwork with a deadline of ONE DAY to complete. Yep - local govt - took them 18 months to process our application, yet we have 24 hours to advertise and promote our license application or we will be in breach of the law. Sweet!

Anyway - this morning was kind of a HIIT session on the powerplates - 1 minute fast exercise followed by a slower one - there were some killer exercises in there including:

Step ups

Sprinting on the spot

Splits with jack knives

Burpees with box jump

calf raises

donkey raises

squat jumps - this was mean

deep body weight squats

ski sits

mountain climbers

Tricep dips

Side steps

Lord knows what else, but was absolutely ball bagged afterwards!! Sweat dripping off, but feeling great. Maybe its that Friday feeling, maybe its the impending terror of everything we are doing, but I seem to be thriving on energy at the moment - mind you, i am sure i will collapse in a giddy heap before too long! Have yourselves a bl00dy brilliant weekend x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

No wonder you were sweaty and done in after that lot, cracking workout to finish the week off Jo. Nicely done. Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Great workout there BJ .... I see you are taking after another young(ish) lady on here with the intensity of your workouts lol

Have a great weekend too


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Great workout there BJ .... I see you are taking after another* young(ish)* lady on here with the intensity of your workouts lol
> 
> Have a great weekend too


Young(ish)?????? I am positively teenage (well not really, in fact I am ooohhhhh at least a couple of decades away from my teens - thank christ!) - But I guess I shall have to take it on the chin considering my ageist comments earlier in the week :laugh: x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> No wonder you were sweaty and done in after that lot, cracking workout to finish the week off Jo. Nicely done. Hope you have a good weekend.


Thanks Al - you too - And don't worry about the Mo Farrah look, I am sure you will beef up in no time - just take care of yourself Mr! x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Young(ish)?????? I am positively teenage (well not really, in fact I am ooohhhhh at least a couple of decades away from my teens - thank christ!) - But I guess I shall have to take it on the chin considering my ageist comments earlier in the week :laugh: x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All

Rubbishy day here - all drizzly and chillsome. Had a good weekend - few beers with some buddy's on Friday, then went to the strangest wedding on Saturday and then out with friends on Sunday. Lovely. Today its back to the grindstone.

Workout this morning consisted of HIIT training on the treadmill, followed by a kettlebell session on the powerplate. This consisted of plenty of lunging, squatting and swinging (sounds dodgy!). Right at the end, during a stretch, I felt something twang just below my left butt cheek. Nothing serious I hope, but a bit on the uncomfortable side - then the trainer got me in all kinds of weird positions on the foam roller which was kind of embarrassing (I suddenly got terribly British, and was clearing my throat a lot and trying not to look him in the eye). It was a great overall session, plenty of sweating and effort, and I am hoping that it is literally a v small hamstring tear or strain....

Also, for the few ladies on here (sorry men), but having period from hell - cannot sleep, boiling hot, starving all the time and never feeling stated and stomach is killing me too. Sometimes being female sucks.... :confused1: Enough with the whinging though.

Happy Monday one and all x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope the hamstring is nothing serious and the trainers foam roller has helped prevent too much discomfort Jo.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Hope the hamstring is nothing serious and the trainers foam roller has helped prevent too much discomfort Jo.


Thanks Al - it is only a little twingy in certain positions...I know, don't get in those positions! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all,

A lovely sunny morning here today and i am feeling much better and happier today - thank god! I was naughty last night, only food wise - nothing exciting. Ended up face first in a bag of sweet chilli sensations, then had a v sensible tea, then nose bagged a few Lindt balls - oh yes and half a bottle of wine too. I am not even going to hang my head - it is done, I enjoyed it. I slept like the dead and felt great when I woke this morning. Also worked my arris off at the gym so jobs a goodun.

Workout was another PowerPlate session, using a combination of swiss ball and weights. We finished of with a big burst of cardio which all felt pretty good. I am still a little sore at the top of my left leg/butt, but it does not feel serious. I am already looking forward to tomorrows session. Although there is no apparent change in my look, I certainly feel stronger and can keep going for longer (even though we tend to do HIIT training, I often cannot last a full minute at full capacity - but that is changing...). So all in all despite the food c0ck up yesterday feeling pretty good 

Have yourselves a lovely one x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I would say it depends on what you are doing to get into those positions and who you are with when you are in them Jo!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I would say it depends on what you are doing to get into those positions and who you are with when you are in them Jo!


Steady on Al! I shall get all sweaty again! x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo there BlueJ...sorry for being MIA....struggling a bit to keep my chin up but I will get over myself eventually....be careful with what you do if you have pulled a hammie cos they take a bit longer to pull round from what I've heard...i had a bit of pull on one of mine and had to be very gentle for 2 or 3 weeks.....hope the wedding plans are coming along at a good rate...would send you a card to celebrate your day but i guess I would sound like a right ole weirdo asking for your address...lol...unless I could send it to the rubgy club where they could vet it for "stalker contents"?..hahaha.....otherwise I will have to draw one myself and plonk it in your journal....and cough.....if I manage to blow up uk muscle whilst I'm trying to do this I will blame............

AAlan.....cough......

just because I can... :sneaky2: :whistling: :laugh:....hope your day is good missis...x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm used to getting blamed for stuff so carry on @Flubs lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo there BlueJ...sorry for being MIA....struggling a bit to keep my chin up but I will get over myself eventually....be careful with what you do if you have pulled a hammie cos they take a bit longer to pull round from what I've heard...i had a bit of pull on one of mine and had to be very gentle for 2 or 3 weeks.....hope the wedding plans are coming along at a good rate...would send you a card to celebrate your day but i guess I would sound like a right ole weirdo asking for your address...lol...unless I could send it to the rubgy club where they could vet it for "stalker contents"?..hahaha.....otherwise I will have to draw one myself and plonk it in your journal....and cough.....if I manage to blow up uk muscle whilst I'm trying to do this I will blame............
> 
> AAlan.....cough......
> 
> just because I can... :sneaky2: :whistling: :laugh:....hope your day is good missis...x


Welcome back Flubs - cannot blame you for going MIA, you have had a lot on your plate (although sadly not food, which is always preferable). I will keep a beady eye on my aches and pains - trouble is, it is right by my bum, so each time I check it out, it looks like I am touching myself up, which, in my humble opinion, is not appropriate gym behaviour... :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All,

Its blowing a gale out here this morning. Heating was cranked on last night and the OH was still cold. I knew it was chilly as I wore PJ's in bed and proper stayed under the covers and I woke up completely cocooned in the duvet and completely soaking in sweat - attractive huh!!

Food last night was good - steak, new pots, asparagus and courgette and mushroom with a spot of creme freche and mustard. I did have wine, but not too much. Slept well apart from the squibby weather waking me up now and again...

Gym was a kettlebell on powerplates session. There were three of us today, and the gym is woefully equipped in the KB department, so we did some swapping around - I ended up with a 12k for much of the session which pretty much finished me off, I was occasionally allowed the 8k...Anyway, it was squat-tastic with plenty of OHP too. Managed to batter my calves a couple of times and a wrist too, so no doubt I will will bruise nicely in the coming days - its a look I have taken as my own style since going to the gym - almost daily I have a new bruise, most of which I cannot pin point doing - although, that of course could be related to the wine intake and doing too many things at once...

So I am wrapped up warm in the office, sipping hot lemon and contemplating my day...It really is a movie and popcorn day, but one has to earn a crust, report writing here I come - whooppee....Have a grand one x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning,my heating has packed up!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Morning,my heating has packed up!


I feel your pain - Our office turns the heating off on 1st May and does not get switched back on until 1st October :confused1: I have a vest, t shirt, jumper and cardie on - And yes, I resemble the Michelin man!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Morning,my heating has packed up!


Heating on in the middle of May brrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Hate to rub it in but quite a decent day up here ... a little cool but I can see blue skies, but then we had a [email protected] bank holiday weekend ..................


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...the heating goes off in my place on 1 April cos it's Spring...pmsl....and I am sat freeeeeezing my arris off in thick black woolly tights, a winter long grey wool skirt, a vest, a shirt, my jacket and a scarf in a effort to stay warm...

Hypothermia may set in by lunchtime if not before and shortly going off to hunt a coffee down in an effort to warm up...hahaha....

Hope you're ok missis...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All!

Sun is out. Office is freezing. No change. Three layers, cold hands - boo!

Had a an expected bad food night last night - just some family issues which meant dinner was on the hoof and ended up a very late indian. I probably did not eat enough, but I picked on [email protected] which is probably worse. Still, its done and hopefully things will work themselves out...

Gym this morning was an ab circuit. 1 minute sessions of various exercises, but in between each exercise there was 30 seconds of either step ups, mountain climbers, grasshoppers and box jumps.

Shin kicks to pads

Leg raises with swiss ball, also over head kettlebell

V Sit with KB passing through legs a lá bicycle

boxing

oblique twists with weight bar

Straight leg sit ups with med ball with OHP at top

This was harder than I thought it was going to be due to the added cardio in between each exercise. We only did the circuit twice - I wanted to go again, but the gym was booked out...

And so the week grinds on - I must admit - I am looking forward to the weekend, for once, we have zero plans and I want a day in bed with Mr BlueJoanna, for sleep and cardio  Its been faaarrrr too busy of late.....

Have yourselves a warm one x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All,

And so Friday arrives - thank feck eh? Had a great session this morning, turned into almost an hour which was surprising, but my boss does not work on a Friday, so in no hurry to be at my desk at eight.

Started with a 12 minute HIIT on the treadmill - got up to 16kph which was....interesting....

Then it was a sort of all over cardio on the powerplates

Boxing

OHP with med ball squats

Lots of shoulder DB exercises

Shoulders on swiss ball - weighted crunches

Shoulders on swiss ball - weighted boxing a top

Ab roller

V Sit oblique crunches

Weighted side bends

Step ups

Then, when the others left, I stayed on with the trainer who I think pretty much made up some fairly hardcore ab exercises with the Swiss ball.

Plank position with elbows on med ball, roll as far away as possible - killed upper abs

Straight leg pikes - sweating

Grasshopper with elbows on swiss ball - balance was shocking

I was a dripping wreck by the end of it - he even took a pic which I suspect he will use to snigger over...But I have to say, as tough as it was, I loved it and felt great at the end of it. Everything kind of aches, but in a good way.

Have a great Friday everyone and thanks for popping in x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Another exhausting session ! well done


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

And so Monday rolls around again - how did the weekends get so freaking short??? Had a good one actually. Wedding frock arrived on Friday. Looks v nice - but too big around the b00b area. Had a couple of beers, but fairly quiet. Sat morning did girl stuff such as hair etc. Also got b00bs measured - turns out I have lost 2" from my chest and gone down a cup size. So went shopping yesterday for new bra's and today I am woman reborn!!!

Work out was similar to Friday - plenty of cardio on powerplates with a large dollop of abs. Tomorrow is a leg session which I am looking forward to - kind of.....Am organised food wise too - spicy chicken with broc and brown rice for lunch, am going to try and fast until then, but if the need arises I have some ryvita and quark to keep me going! Hope you all had a cracking one. x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning!
> 
> And so Monday rolls around again - how did the weekends get so freaking short??? Had a good one actually. Wedding frock arrived on Friday. Looks v nice - but too big around the b00b area. Had a couple of beers, but fairly quiet. Sat morning did girl stuff such as hair etc. Also got b00bs measured - turns out I have lost 2" from my chest and gone down a cup size. So went shopping yesterday for new bra's and today I am woman reborn!!!
> 
> Work out was similar to Friday - plenty of cardio on powerplates with a large dollop of abs. Tomorrow is a leg session which I am looking forward to - kind of.....Am organised food wise too - spicy chicken with broc and brown rice for lunch, am going to try and fast until then, but if the need arises I have some ryvita and quark to keep me going! Hope you all had a cracking one. x


food sounds good. quark is so good! makes a wicked desert with some strawberry protein in it 

I wont discuss booby measurements but a good bra is an essential piece of equipment lol.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> food sounds good. quark is so good! makes a wicked desert with some strawberry protein in it
> 
> I wont discuss booby measurements but a good *bra is an essential piece of equipment* lol.


Completely agree - I thought mine were doing a sterling job, then I put a new one on and BOOM! Rack was back!! :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Completely agree - I thought mine were doing a sterling job, then I put a new one on and BOOM! Rack was back!! :laugh:


my OH kept getting primark bras i made her go to marks and spencers lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Too right - especially if she is a well endowed gal - support is key, and I am not sure Primark main aim is support!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have no boobs......which reminds me of a well know shakespearian solila...solilo....ahem...phrase...

"boobs, boobs, wherefore are thou boobs,

are you in heaven, or are you in hell,

no boobs, no boobs..oh fooooking 'ell"

I may have confused the words slightly...not sure now...something not quite right...spelling perhaps?.... :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Too right - especially if she is a well endowed gal - support is key, and I am not sure Primark main aim is support!


shes not well endowed in the booby area more the booty area for her. lots of squats :wub:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

You are a lucky fella Sam!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds like a productive weekend Jo, my g/f went for a bra fitting a few weeks ago with one of her friends that is getting married in a couple of months. She said the same thing, turns out she was wearing one that was 4 inches too big and 2 cup sizes too small. Totally transformed the way she looks even with a normal top or jumper on. Not that I made any sort of a deal about it when she started wearing them :whistling:

Hope you have a good week.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Sounds like a productive weekend Jo, my g/f went for a bra fitting a few weeks ago with one of her friends that is getting married in a couple of months. She said the same thing, turns out she was wearing one that was 4 inches too big and 2 cup sizes too small. Totally transformed the way she looks even with a normal top or jumper on. Not that I made any sort of a deal about it when she started wearing them :whistling:
> 
> Hope you have a good week.


I love the way you fella's don't notice new shoes, new hair do - but put on a decent fitting bra........... :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All

Legs day today. Enjoyed it, but it hurt. It was a circuit, repeated four time. I was sweating from my eyebrows by the end....

20k Walking Lunges with a side twist to left and right during lunge - 16 reps x on each leg

Knee together squat so that your knees touch a med ball - 16 reps

20k front weighted box squats - 16 reps

Weighted step ups (12.5k in each hand) - stepper on highest setting - 16 on each leg. Felt positively sick halfway through these

Bunny hops - 32 reps

Wall squats with swiss ball whilst holding a med ball out front - 16 reps

And stretch. It was tough but I enjoyed it (apart from feeling sick on step ups!).

Food last night was excellent - king prawns, loads of stir fried veg and some noodles. I have the left over veg today to go with my rice and chicken, hopefully giving it a lot more flavour! I ate too much, but heck, it was healthy! Prawns were big, shell on jobs, so it was a bit messy too. Also had rather a painful wax (@Flubs knows what I mean), but nuff said about that!!

Happy Tuesday folks! x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I noticed when she got a new handbag as well! Lol not just the chebs.

Nice intense looking workout this morning Jo, I bet you will be feeling that later.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All
> 
> Legs day today. Enjoyed it, but it hurt. It was a circuit, repeated four time. I was sweating from my eyebrows by the end....
> 
> ...


i love king prawns nom nom nom!

lol what doesnt kill you only makes you stronger regarding the wax


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i love king prawns nom nom nom!
> 
> *lol what doesnt kill you only makes you stronger regarding the wax *


Said by someone who clearly has never had a Brazilian.....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Said by someone who clearly has never had a Brazilian.....


haha. U get it done at a salon? gf changed to a diff one and said it doesnt hurt at all when they do it compared to the old one. not sure on what type of waxing it is 

my mom waxed my arms when i was 18. said it wouldnt hurt. she lied. they bled, i cried and looked stupid


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha. U get it done at a salon? gf changed to a diff one and said it doesnt hurt at all when they do it compared to the old one. not sure on what type of waxing it is
> 
> *my mom waxed my arms when i was 18. * said it wouldnt hurt. she lied. they bled, i cried and looked stupid


ha ha hah - Blimey - you some sorta monkey Sam :laugh:

Without too much detail - it doesn't usually hurt too much, she took off a bit more than she has previously. She now knows me extremely intimately. She also told me she was on top strength pain killers for a bad back and was "kind of floaty"....I am not really into the p0rn star look, but did not have a choice last night. I did not cry. But I called her an f'ing cow. Nice!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha. i wouldnt let someone out of it near my private region!

Yes I am very hairy lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Said by someone who clearly has never had a Brazilian.....


^^^^^this to the power of 43.7...I had mine on Sunday afternoon...pain o clock...hehe.....the joys....

Noice sess...I hate doing bunny hops...belurrrrrggghhh...but...but...would try them if we did a sess together...snigger....it would be chaos...lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think if you go back regularly it doesn't hurt at much...I once went native for a short while convinced it was doing me good and when I just couldn't stand it anymore I went in and it was EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!

couldn't walk straight for hours and had to run round me house nekkid all night due to pain on contact with clothes...:eek: :laugh:

Sam...I can't believe your mother waxed your arms?...snigger ....cough...sorry.....sniggersnigger...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> *Sam...I can't believe your mother waxed your arms?...snigger ....cough...sorry.....sniggersnigger..*.


 :thumbup1: ha ha ha ha - your mum must hate you!!! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Noice sess...I hate doing bunny hops...belurrrrrggghhh...but...but...would try them if we did a sess together...snigger....it would be chaos...lol


I would love to to a session together Flubs - I am usually crap at bunny hops, but the new girl was like zeberdy and was brilliant at them - made me throw my shoulders back and think "i can do these better and faster"....I can, but once again the jump to fall ratio was pretty high.....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

it always makes me laugh when they do waxing on the shopping channels.. 'it doesn't hurt' - tell that to the 'model' with tears in their eyes lol

good wo as usual.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hiya!

Ab circuit this morning, 5 exercise, circuit repeated 5 times

Sit up with 8k med ball - OHP x 14 reps

Side weighted hyper extensions (Basically an oblique twist) - 14 reps on each side

12k Kettle bell - v sit with side twists - 14 reps on each side

14k DB in each hand - Side Bends - 14 reps on each side

Decline Bench, feet towards floor, ankles hooked into cable straps - lord knows how heavy - up onto shoulders and back down - 14 reps - Sorry, crap explanation

Was a good one, although I have bruised ankle bones, mainly due to the hyper extension - note to self - slap on some fake tan so I don't look as though I spend my weekends shackled. I am feeling pretty good at the moment, quite lean, so may bung up a few photos soon....

Have yourselves a fab Wednesday - gawd, its only Wednesday..... :crying:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

know what you mean about 'only wednesday'

have a good day


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> know what you mean about 'only wednesday'
> 
> have a good day


You too Rykers...It feels like it should be Friday....ahhh, if only eh! x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ahhh everyday is the weekend for me at the moment


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

its bank holiday this weekend! not long to go! ahhhhh


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice workout Jo. I Hate Wednesdays, my working week has 3 of them these days with working 7 days on. Plus side is today is sunday for me, day of relaxing and doing pretty much nowt.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

To @AAlan and @Greshie....I am not like the smug tones when the rest of us mere mortals are working...... :confused1:

Yep - You guessed it - TOTALLY JEALOUS! x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> To @AAlan and @Greshie....I am not like the smug tones when the rest of us mere mortals are working...... :confused1:
> 
> Yep - You guessed it - TOTALLY JEALOUS! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Ahhh everyday is the weekend for me at the moment


Negged!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha. U get it done at a salon? gf changed to a diff one and said it doesnt hurt at all when they do it compared to the old one. not sure on what type of waxing it is
> 
> my mom waxed my arms when i was 18. said it wouldnt hurt. she lied. they bled, i cried and looked stupid


Is the more we need to know about you mate? :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Negged!


 :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Came in here and found everyone unhappy with week,all bar Gresh who has been negged for looking smug and Sam,,,,,well Sam who's Mum must have started him on some weird Fettish,sorry if i missed anything else appart from new bra's,...Er hi Jo ,hope you are well xxx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Came in here and found everyone unhappy with week,all bar Gresh who has been negged for looking smug and Sam,,,,,well Sam who's Mum must have started him on some weird Fettish,sorry if i missed anything else appart from new bra's,...Er hi Jo ,hope you are well xxx


Have managed to sneak in quite a bit of training, but its not nearly as interesting as bra's apparently..... :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Have managed to sneak in quite a bit of training, but its not nearly as interesting as bra's apparently..... :whistling:


I spotted that!!!!!!

Have you got any pics of Bra only training yet?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Is the more we need to know about you mate? :lol:


i am rather eccentric


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I spotted that!!!!!!
> 
> Have you got any pics of Bra only training yet?


reps inc if there are


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i am rather eccentric


No.......realy.... :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I spotted that!!!!!!
> 
> Have you got any pics of Bra only training yet?


You are a naughty boy! Here is a pic of me and my friend in our non sports bra's after we completed 26 Moon Walk last year - I am the short @rsed pish head... I have to say, my usual training bra's are, ahem, sturdier!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> No.......realy.... :lol:


i am quite toned down on here lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> You are a naughty boy! Here is a pic of me and my friend in our non sports bra's after we completed 26 Moon Walk last year - I am the short @rsed pish head... I have to say, my usual training bra's are, ahem, sturdier!
> 
> View attachment 122123


I like you,ask and ye shall receive,my perfect partner if we where not both happy and i was ,,,,er a bit younger pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ps i like your hat


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Ps i like your *bra*


Fixed for ya! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Anything for ya bigboy! x


Blimee i'll come back here


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> To @AAlan and @Greshie....I am not like the smug tones when the rest of us mere mortals are working...... :confused1:
> 
> Yep - You guessed it - TOTALLY JEALOUS! x


Not smug at all Jo, did you miss the 7 day working week part? lol and I'm also working 3 till 8 on my day off tomorrow


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Not smug at all Jo, did you miss the 7 day working week part? lol and I'm also working 3 till 8 on my day off tomorrow


I know, I know - I was jealous cos I was at work....well on UK-M whilst at work, so technically working....... :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

Bit of a [email protected] morning. Gym was good, but there was an accident on the way to work, big pile up, country road, so re-routed and it took forever....I work on a military base, and the fall out from yesterdays attack is pretty obvious. Also, lots of warnings to be vigilant, not to leave camp alone....scary... I digress

This morning was like an old school boot camp. Lots of shuttle runs with calls - you know the drill, he shouts ONE, your left hand touches the floor, TWO = Right Hand, THREE=jump, FOUR= sit down and get up again. Sprints, high knee's, feet to bottom. In between there were step ups with bicep curls, side raises, tricep dips. He also chucked a fair bit of abs in there which was pretty cruel considering yesterdays session, with a few squats thrown in for good measure.

Food wise today, I am going a little less restricted as taking my parents out to dinner tonight as it was their B Day's over the weekend, I am driving though, so no wine for me.

Have a lovely day x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i am rather eccentric


Well...THAT Mr Sam is my job so go and find your own! :laugh:

Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning BlueJ.....have a great day....xx yours truly...duffus...:laugh: :lol:

hehe...made larrf that...hehe... :bounce:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Another nicely mixed up session this morning Jo, plenty variety as always.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning!
> 
> Bit of a [email protected] morning. Gym was good, but there was an accident on the way to work, big pile up, country road, so re-routed and it took forever....I work on a military base, and the fall out from yesterdays attack is pretty obvious. Also, lots of warnings to be vigilant, not to leave camp alone....scary... I digress
> 
> ...


So you work on one of those spooky places,they all seem 'haunted'to me,i know the one at Martlesham was one of the best recorded UFO sightings ever on record,well spooky....see:wacko:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha ha ha - Not really spooky, its pretty much brand new facility with around 4000 people - not exactly what you would call deserted....!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Although, saying that, I am completely spooked when I see how young some of the military personnel are.....Makes me feel ancient...(no sarky comments pls!!) x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Although, saying that, I am completely spooked when I see how young some of the military personnel are.....Makes me feel ancient...(no sarky comments pls!!) x


No comment then!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Lovely long weekend - such a shame it is all over. Training was hideous this morning - that'll teach me for going out too much over the weekend. Cardio and lots of it. The trainer was v mean as he knew I was suffering. It was standard HIIT on treadmill and then lots of cardio on Powerplates. I swear it was wine coming out of my pores and not sweat...nice!

x


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Gotta love a cardio session after a heavy weekend. Well done for pushing through it though.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Lovely long weekend - such a shame it is all over. Training was hideous this morning - that'll teach me for going out too much over the weekend. Cardio and lots of it. The trainer was v mean as he knew I was suffering. It was standard HIIT on treadmill and then lots of cardio on Powerplates. I swear it was wine coming out of my pores and not sweat...nice!
> 
> x


alcohol sweats are never nice!!! plenty of water the night before and you should be good to go the next morning 

hope everything is cool and your project is coming a long well!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> alcohol sweats are never nice!!! plenty of water the night before and you should be good to go the next morning
> 
> hope everything is cool and your project is coming a long well!


Thanks Sam - Everything is going at warp speed at the moment - keep lurching wildly between mega excitement and absolute terror.... x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks Sam - Everything is going at warp speed at the moment - keep lurching wildly between mega excitement and absolute terror.... x


ye i can imagine its super stressful. it will all be over soon though! u going away this summer or anytime soon? i reckon you both deserve a break!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

h34r:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> h34r:


Ha! The wanderer returns! Welcome back Mr VD! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye i can imagine its super stressful. it will all be over soon though! u going away this summer or anytime soon? i reckon you both deserve a break!


Hey Sam - there is talk of a trip to South Africa at some point in July (post wedding, pre opening) to visit a vineyard, but frankly, I cannot think that far ahead at the moment! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So I have been training this week, just not really logged it as time has been running out. Also been pretty OK with food too.

Training this week has been plenty of HIIT, abs, kettlebells, not to mention squats, squats and more squats. Lots of sweat and a bit of swearing, so all in all, pretty good!

Having the new girl to the classes has really increased my efforts, which is great. I am on my own with the trainer tomorrow, part of me is dreading it and there is nowhere to hide - part of me is looking forward to it as I know it is going to hurt , but it will feel bl00dy good afterwards...

Have a fab Thursday x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha! The wanderer returns! Welcome back Mr VD! x


cheers Jo ma wee sex kitten! u married yit? x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers Jo ma wee sex kitten! u married yit? x


Hey Janny! Not hitched yet - got three weeks to go. How's about you? Haven't you got some big posh do in a castle or something?? So how was your "break" - still taking lots of pant snaps to get @Greshie all hot under the collar?? x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Janny! Not hitched yet - got three weeks to go. How's about you? Haven't you got some big posh do in a castle or something?? So how was your "break" - still taking lots of pant snaps to get @Greshie all hot under the collar?? x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Janny! Not hitched yet - got three weeks to go. How's about you? Haven't you got some big posh do in a castle or something?? So how was your "break" - still taking lots of pant snaps to get @Greshie all hot under the collar?? x


haha...na me and my mrs actually broke up on tuesday....slowley coming back together but she wont be back in the house anytime soon i dont think. the break was good!...still working away at the masterpiece that is my boaby..cough..i mean body :lol: pics in my journal today @Greshie lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all,

I am sitting here still sweating (nice) even after a 30 minute drive from the gym and a cool shower...I was a bit aprehensive about the session this morning as it was the first time in a while I have been on my own with the trainer, and he has been pushing us pretty hard lately (no complaints!). I was right to be scared.

Started off on the treadmill - not HIIT training, but a full on blast of 14kph for 10 minutes -may not sound much to you, but for a short @rse such as myself, that is a pretty good sprint.

Then it was a session of boxing/padwork with kettlebells. So for instance it was 1 minute bursts of:

5 x squats followed by 5 uppercuts

1 x minute KB swings

Step up jab, jab

KB Squat with OHP

That went on for 20 minutes, then it was KB AB work for 10 minutes. I was proper hanging by the end of it. But maaaaaaan I feel good for it, and a bit leaner too which is good after the heavy weekend last weekend!

Going underwear shopping with my mum in the morning, then going to a wedding reception in the evening so should be another good one. I will try my best to be good, but heck, you'll get no promises from me. Although if I come on here after a few beers, someone please tell me to go to bed....

have a great weekend x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

make sure u have a few beers sounds like u earned it this week!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> make sure u have a few beers sounds like u earned it this week!


Please don't encourage me Sam!! Have a yourself a grand one too x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Please don't encourage me Sam!! Have a yourself a grand one too x


thanks


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Spent most of last night dancing on those ridiculous shoes you see in my avi. Today I am crippled. Was it worth it. Hell yeah! Happy Sunday. x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning campers. Had a pretty good work out this morning - really felt like I could have done longer, shame I have to work for a living...

It was a cardio session today, Legs tomorrow. Not done legs for a couple of weeks so I will perfecting the John Wayne walk shortly. This morning was jumping jacks, step ups, box jumps, planks, grasshoppers and such like. Then some abs and we finished off with a weighed wall sit. Bl00dy nora - that hurt! So anyway - all done. Have a tuna, cous cous salad for lunch, but forgot breakfast, so am thinking that gnawing on my arm is the only option......

Have a grand one x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

First time in ages had a really good leg session - my hands are knackered. Got some gloves on the way out - I thinking along the old adage of closing the barn door after the horse has bolted or some such rubbish.

Single Leg Weighted Step ups - 14k in each hand - 14 reps on each leg

Calf raises x 14

Hack Squats x 14 - he made us bottom out a few times - not pleasant

SLDL x 14

Leg Press x 14

repeat 3 x times in total. Am considered going for either a gentle run at lunch time, or 15 mins HIIT - Any thoughts peeps??

Food last night was flipping gorgeous. The OH cooked some duck breasts to perfection, served with herby rice and greens. The duck was really crispy on the outside, but juicy and pink in the middle. The only down side was the pan, which i fear may need to be sand blasted!!

Have a good day x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> First time in ages had a really good leg session - my hands are knackered. Got some gloves on the way out - I thinking along the old adage of closing the barn door after the horse has bolted or some such rubbish.
> 
> Single Leg Weighted Step ups - 14k in each hand - 14 reps on each leg
> 
> ...


duck sounds good, don't over do it at lunch lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

Another beautiful day here. Had a good day yesterday. Ended up going for a run at lunchtime around the park, which was nice, but a tad on the windy side. Had the Mother In Law round for dinner last night and she was on surprisingly good form. Up and out for a heft Ab circuit at the gym this morning. A new gal had joined. You lads would have liked her a lot. She was not wearing....a lot, and she was quite, ahem, top heavy. Trouble is, it is quite a tough class and she grabbed her bag and ran for the hills after one circuit...Shame really, cos new folk really drive me on.

Sit ups with med ball OHP

V Sit with KB oblique twists

Grasshoppers/mountain climbers/bunny hops (different on each circuit)

Heel Touches

Swiss ball, passing from feet to hands with pauses just off the ground

Plank - side walking (in plank position) through a rope ladder with a press up after each step

Ab roller on oly bar

Leg raises/Scissors/Bicycle (different on each circuit)

So a pretty good session. No running for me today as in audits, plus legs ache like a b1tch from yesterday exertions. Plus I have a nice chaffe developing on my left underarm, not sure if that is the new deodorant or just general chaffage!

Have a lovely one x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lol what was her reason for leaving or was it just like that a quick scarper?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Well I thought her b00bs might fall out of her top, plus, she kept trying to tidy her hair after each sit up or crunch. TBH, she did not really give it a good go....The trick I find is not to give a toss what you think anyone will think of you when you train, so long as you work hard jobs a goodun!

x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Well I thought her b00bs might fall out of her top, plus, she kept trying to tidy her hair after each sit up or crunch. TBH, she did not really give it a good go....The trick I find is not to give a toss what you think anyone will think of you when you train, so long as you work hard jobs a goodun!
> 
> x


wonder if she will come back lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

non of this goes on in my gym!....devastated. all the old bints without bra's on, running on the treadmill......looks like the scene off the nutty professor (meet the clumps) when the granny is running threw the clouds!

Jo where's these progress pics?!.....the banks running low :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> wonder if she will come back lol


Ha ha ha - I am not sure she will come through the door of the gym again, let alone to our classes. If she rocked the dodgy kit, scruffy hair and sweaty bits, she would fit right in!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> non of this goes on in my gym!....devastated. all the old bints without bra's on, running on the treadmill......looks like the scene off the nutty professor (meet the clumps) when the granny is running threw the clouds!
> 
> Jo where's these progress pics?!.....the banks running low :whistling:


Jan - Most of the time our gym is full of blokes, so you would not be happy...No progress pics yet - as no progress has been made!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Jan - Most of the time our gym is full of blokes, so you would not be happy...No progress pics yet - as no progress has been made!!


just pics will do then


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo missis....  I've just got out of two meetings that ran back to back for about 5 hours and I'm so drained and brain dead I want to face plant over my keyboard and sleep till 5 then get up to go home....bleurrrrrrgggghhhh...I did attempt to speak twice and got utterly ignored by the big rotund person chairing the meeting...who eventually had to ask me for the information I was trying to impart, and so I decided to say that I didn't know the answer....

I know...childish but hey, having a meeting with no coffee and biccies is beyond the pale methinks.....:laugh:

Sounds like a cracking workout BlueJ....I've been lolling about and had to go and buy new trousers at lunchtime.....sod....will up the running for a few days...lol...

as for big boobied females, sigh....I have the same problem with my buttocks...half an hour behind the rest of my bod at all times...lol...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah - You are back!! Welcome back my lovely - hope you had a cracking hols 

SOOOOOOOOO with you on the being ignored in meetings? It is because we are both midgets? I was in the same position today, tried to speak, but the bushy eye browed old men that I work with were having a "who can speak over each other the loudest and sound the most important" competition, so I rolled my eyes a lot (so professional) and looked out of the window and tapped my pen on table in the manner of a high court judge, just to distract myself....Hey, just think, you will not have sit in those meetings for too much longer eh....every cloud eh?? Hope everything is going well for you in that respect.

I have a bit fat @rse and big b00bies too - would like to see a reduction in both, but my willpower says "hell no, gotta love the chub!" Kisses x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh boy! big bum and big boobies? at least you're even...if I tipple backwards slightly i'm doomed...no frontage to even me up..hahahaha....soft landing though so that's something...hahahaha...xx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning B00b lovers.

Chest this morning. I have no idea what any of the machines are called, but a lot of pressing was involved, plus some cable flyes. Also met a different trainer who will doing our session tomorrow and Monday. He has a little tiny girlfriend (he is a big old unit), and she apparently lifts heavy weights, so I am now officially bricking it for tomorrow!!

The session today was proper tough - my upper body strength is rubbish and I was shaking like a leaf by the time I had finished, my chest and arms are knackered now.

Food last night was a bit rubbish too - ended up ferreting in the freezer for something, found a couple of thai curries that I had made for a dinner party a few weeks ago, so we had those with salad and rice. Not the healthiest, nor was the snickers I had afterwards. Oh dear.

Happy Thursday friends. x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

surprise leftovers from the freezer are always good lol

if your arms and chest ache now - I don't envy you tomorrow..

have a good one


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i love snickers they used to be the main food in my diet before i had a clue haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

t!ts n @ss!....i love it in here 

hows Jo today?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i love snickers they used to be the main food in my diet before i had a clue haha


I know what I am supposed to eat, but when the OH brings home a family pack of snickers, I just could not resist. I will not be a thin bride.....hell, thin is over rated anyway! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> t!ts n @ss!....i love it in here
> 
> hows Jo today?


Better than you by the sounds of it Mr VD. You feeling better? No more talk of b00bs and bums - gets me all depressed.....Getting old and saggy........Want to be young and pert....I suppose scoffing snickers is not going to aid my cause.... x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Better than you by the sounds of it Mr VD. You feeling better? No more talk of b00bs and bums - gets me all depressed.....Getting old and saggy........Want to be young and pert....I suppose scoffing snickers is not going to aid my cause.... x


auch ill live mate.....i can take it tbh, its the kids & mrs i worry for. saggy bits eh....mmmm


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ahhh you big softie you. Hope you ALL feel better soon x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Ahhh you big softie you. Hope you ALL feel better soon x


i am a bit of a softie atm?!?!...mus just be all the p!sh that went on.

......its the only thing soft about me tho


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

So new trainer today - well he is not new to training, but new to me. He set up a complete body workout weight session to failure today. Bit of all sorts, plus some new exercises on new machines and a whole new ab exercise which i fear may kill me. He is on again on Monday morning and has promised cardio and abs. I am usually hungover on a Monday so this has the potential to be horrific!

I get married two weeks today! I am having a mini hen do of sorts tonight (not one for veils and choc willies I am afraid). I have booked my fave restaurant and nine of us (inc the mother and MIL) will head off there tonight - I may take some pics - just for Janny! I am excited and a bit emotional too as my bro called last night from New Zealand and was all maudlin that he cannot join us - well it is his fault for moving there eh!

Right - had better crack on - have a lovely one x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning!
> 
> So new trainer today - well he is not new to training, but new to me. He set up a complete body workout weight session to failure today. Bit of all sorts, plus some new exercises on new machines and a whole new ab exercise which i fear may kill me. He is on again on Monday morning and has promised cardio and abs. I am usually hungover on a Monday so this has the potential to be horrific!
> 
> ...


get some pics up, of the food too 

have an awesome weekend! eeeek married!!!! how long u two been together?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Sam,

We have been together for 20 years! I know, I was a teenager when we got together and we did have a couple of "breaks" in there - but stronger than ever right now (just as well really!). I take it that you are having a re-feed at some point this weekend? Today is the first day in ages that I don't have the urge to stuff my face.....I shall save it all for tonight and I shall try and remember my camera... x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Enjoy your evening BJ :thumb:

after 20 years it's about time you made an honest man out of him


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks my lovely - you have yourself a lovely weekend too x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

JOOOOOO me n flubs have been worried. how was ur weekend?!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BJ...what did u get upta?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Elloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo............base camp calling BlueJ...base camp calling BlueJ..........


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

shes here!!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello.

Hen night started well. Went down hill. I left my dignity somewhere in the pub.

Training commences again tomorrow.

x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hello.
> 
> Hen night started well. Went down hill. I left my dignity somewhere in the pub.
> 
> ...


haha feeling rough still?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Nah. But thought I might actually die on Sat morning! I did not end up in bed with the barman tho - my mate did the honours there!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hello.
> 
> Hen night started well. Went down hill. I left my dignity somewhere in the pub.
> 
> ...


well that's alright then...phew.....xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hello.
> 
> Hen night started well. Went down hill. I left my dignity somewhere in the pub.
> 
> ...


I just hope you MIL and Mother also left their dignities behind somewhere too ! (for your sake  )


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> I just hope you MIL and Mother also left their dignities behind somewhere too ! (for your sake  )


Thankfully they were sensible and left at about midnight as the shots were going down a treat......Ah, to be that wise......


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning jo, have a good ane x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning ALl,

Back on it today. Legs sesh at the gym.

DB Lunges with back foot on bench

Front loaded Box Squats - @Flubs - we do these with a 20k weight bag - like you and @Rykard I have issues with fronties - not sure if this is heavy enough for you tho, but a nice deep squat

Bar Bell Lunge with side twist

Calf raises

Leg Extentions

Leg Curl

All exercises were reps of 14 or 14 on each leg for the lunges and we did the circuit three times. ON the final set, we did drop sets on the last three exercises. I fear tomorrow will be painful. Food has been very hit and miss for the last few days, but today is going to be better. If I get time I will post some pics of Friday - well of the food especially for @Sambuca!

Have a grand one x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning ALl,
> 
> Back on it today. Legs sesh at the gym.
> 
> ...


a sandbag would work better - it's the bar digging in that kills me - not the weight atm - but a sandbag would work well, getting to the shoulders/chest would be a good workout too..


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The DB lunges with back foot on bench are Bulgarian Squats ..... very hard !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ty  hope it doesnt look to yummy only a few weeks of dieting left for me and im ravenous lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> The DB lunges with back foot on bench are Bulgarian Squats ..... very hard !


I HATE these with a passion. My balance is shot. I literally cannot speak or do anything else during these.....come to think of it, its prob why the trainer picked up - gets me to shut up.....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hello.
> 
> Hen night started well. Went down hill. I left my dignity somewhere in the pub.
> 
> ...


Ay I got some rare pictures off a marked Website,i cannot believe you could realy hold that many at once:lol:Will pop them up later!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Ay I got some rare pictures off a marked Website,i cannot believe you could realy hold that many at once:lol:Will pop them up later!


Almost broke out into a cold sweat! You are a bad lad Mr Big x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Almost broke out into a cold sweat! You are a bad lad Mr Big x


And I love Bad Women! :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

Up early and STILL late for the gym. Proper power cardio this morning. Was sweating v bad afterwards and smiled through the complete nausea, so must have done some good.

Power plate session with some sprints too. 1 minute bursts included (literally 10 seconds break inbetween)

Side Steps

Box jumps

Burpees with box jumps

jumping jacks

squat jumps

heel jumps (can you feel the theme - thank christ I had my sturdy sports bra on!)

Deep squats with OHP

Deep squats with OH tricep

Front leg lunges with bicep curls

Front leg lunges with side raises

High plank to low plant

Grass hoppers

Then he set up two PP each about 10 meters from each other. Run to one, box jump on, squat, box jump off, then run to the next and carry on for the minute

Continuing in the same vein, holding a med ball, touch the floor, step on PP, OHP, run to other PP and repeat for the minute

There were several other exercises chucked in there too, but it was a proper good workout and I felt right good afterwards.

Food was good yesterday too, so feeling pretty perky today.

Have a grand one x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning!
> 
> Up early and STILL late for the gym. Proper power cardio this morning. Was sweating v bad afterwards and smiled through the complete nausea, so must have done some good.
> 
> ...


I am sweating just reading that lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looks a good session  bet your knackered! id be dead on the floor lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Coooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

I'd beluddie love that!!! hee hee....I bet you did that "I'm a bawwwse" stagger back to the showers hey? c'mawwwwwn...you know you did...hee hee...I would have after that on....

Have a great day blueJ.....x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

@Flubs - I may have had a certain swagger in my step afterwards.....

(or should that read stagger...) :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning!
> 
> Up early and STILL late for the gym. Proper power cardio this morning. Was sweating v bad afterwards and smiled through the complete nausea, so must have done some good.
> 
> ...


I think need to go back to bed and have a rest on your behalf after reading that !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuuuuukin'el........not a chance id manage that. good work Jo


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad I was lying down when I read that! nice workout Jo.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuuuuukin'el........not a chance id manage that. good work Jo


Do it Mr VD.....especially if you want to win your 10 week challenge.....I am still debating joining that one, although not sure I can take the criticism.....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Do it Mr VD.....especially if you want to win your 10 week challenge.....I am still debating joining that one, although not sure I can take the criticism.....


lol, plenty pumping & DNP will see me rite mate  i recon you should get involved.....no1 will say fukall hurtfull (or they got big Jani's boaby to deal wi), its just a laugh to help everyone progress tbh....always work harder when ur involved in something like this lol (fuk knows how you'll go about working harder?...hubby will be happy  )


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

OK so I may just get my mate to take some pics tonight - if I am brave enough, although I saw your comment to beefdinner about being too old at 30.......Oh dear - Not a hope for me then!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Now then,get yourself in that comp young lady,it will push you that little bit harder Imo

You should do well too, @Flubs should also get in there!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> OK so I may just get my mate to take some pics tonight - if I am brave enough, although *I saw your comment to beefdinner about being too old at 30*.......Oh dear - Not a hope for me then!


my god woman OBVIOUSLY i was taking the p!ss lol. how u feeling today?

get you're post in please so we can start the banter on the thread  (only waiting on you now)


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning.

All booked into the 10 week transformation. I am getting married next week (only 9 of us), have a huge do planned for the 20th July so have quite a few hurdles to get around and you all know I am total food and wine freak that goes completely out of control at the weekends - so here hoping it will give me some discipline....

Arms this morning. Rubbish with names and stuff so will try...

Seated bicep curls

Kick back triceps (14 each arm)

Hammer Curl

Arm curl (on machine)

Cable machine - tricep pull downs

Cable machine - bicep curls

14 reps on each - repeating three times. No idea on weights, but my arms were massive by the time we had finished, and changing gear on my way into work was somewhat of challenge - still - felt good.

Food was not the best yesterday (bangers and mash), but the quantities were good. So feeling great, if a little achy and looking forward to everything that lies ahead. Bring it on.

x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> OK so I may just get my mate to take some pics tonight - if I am brave enough, although I saw your comment to *beefdinner about being too old at 30*.......Oh dear - Not a hope for me then!


 :blink: I'll kill him for ya!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

OOP! forgot to say good morning...good morning...married in one week...awweee...it's gonna be such a good day BlueJ...xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Morning BJ ... good session as always


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> my god woman OBVIOUSLY i was taking the p!ss lol. how u feeling today?
> 
> get you're post in please so we can start the banter on the thread  (only waiting on you now)


I have posted with pics. No going back now. Have a good one Jan x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> OOP! forgot to say good morning...good morning...married in one week...awweee...it's gonna be such a good day BlueJ...xx


Morning love - If we ganged up on Mr VD, he would not know what had hit him......unless of course we bring Mr Big with us [email protected] surely he would be a quaking in his mighty big boots! Have a good one x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Morning BJ ... good session as always


Thanks Gresh man


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah!!! Softie choppers at the ready!!! with you on one side and me squarely and firmly behind you both by about 6 feet! oh yeah!........I'm ready.....right at ya cheeky pants!....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning! Training this morning consisted of a cardio/general circuit in the boxing gym, although no boxing took place!

Firstly, we had to pick up a full size boxing bag and hoik it onto your shoulders, then run in and out between all the other hanging bags - kind of like Gladiator style - the bag was almost as big as me

Weighted box squats onto stepper

Bunny hops over stepper

Box jumps onto stepper

burpees with star jump

Ab roller on oly bar

Jump squats

Two handed KB Swing

Weight sit ups with twists

A minute on each exercise and repeated twice. Sweat and collapse. My hip hurts a bit now though, I think I over compensated with the bag carry.... Off to my first lesbian wedding tomorrow - been asked to do a reading, try to find something which is not puke inducing is quite difficult, as is trying to find one that does not mention MAN and wife......Anyway, feeling good again this morning. VVVV busy day today and not much time to myself at the weekend, but heck, such is life. Have a grand one x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

haha missed all this about me!....tbf im as soft as shyte....so come meet me on you're own @Flubs ......you'll take me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

& morning Jo


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning Jo, another sweat inducing workout as always. Seen the pics you posted up, all the hard work you are putting in is paying off. You are looking awesome, well done and keep it up.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok Jo,so you don't have a pop at me about photo's I have posted some,go perve!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Ok Jo,so you don't have a pop at me about photo's I have posted some,go perve!!!!! :tongue:


I am just gonna update here, then off to do check out the Big Man - woooo hoooooo!!!! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all!

So back from Brighton - had a great time at my friends wedding - it was soooo emotional, everyone was blubbing all day. Great food, music, speeches etc. Our hotel booking was sh!te though, so in the end at half one in the morning, the hotel that I had booked and paid for were shoving in a taxi and sending us to a b;00dy awful place. Was not amused. They will be getting an extremely angry letter from me later.

So went to bed at 8 last night - was completely knackered - although I did manage to sneak in a lovely roast lamb dinner first (obviously...!). Up with the larks this morning and the bl))dy trainer was hungover to the eyeballs which made a pleasant change for me!

HIIT on treadmill for 10 minutes - Got a new PB of 17KPH

Then it was boxing and kb for 20 minutes - 1 minute boxing, 1 min kB swings etc.

We finished off with 5 mins on the old abs

Was sweaty!

So today I am disorganised and have no food, but I need to pop into town today to get some bits so will pick up something there, no food until then. Weight was down on the scales this morning, but mainly due to rubbish food intake over the weekend...Oh well! Good day today - can feel it!!

x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

my mind is so dirty.

lol, morning Jo!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> my mind is so dirty.
> 
> lol, morning Jo!


So tell us something we don't already know Janny....although there was nothing pervy in my post today......I think! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> So tell us something we don't already know Janny....although there was nothing pervy in my post today......I think! x


Well ffs go back and put something in there,or we will de-sub


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...I can't believe you were down in Brighton and we didn't meet? I was there....fook! and I could have told you the best hotels to stay at, and at a push could have put you up at mine...durrrrrrpppp......I do live slightly outside Btn, but it's kinda my playground if you like....berrrrrluddie hell....we could have done wine and a bun on the sea front for 5 mins...buggerit....lol....

Glad you had a good time though, apart from the hotel of course....have a good day, get yourself sorted out.. oh! and well done on the new PB....whoop... :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning all!
> 
> So back from Brighton - had a great time at my friends wedding - it was soooo emotional, everyone was blubbing all day. Great food, music, speeches etc. Our hotel booking was sh!te though, so in the end at half one in the morning, the hotel that I had booked and paid for were shoving in a taxi and sending us to a b;00dy awful place. Was not amused. They will be getting an extremely angry letter from me later.
> 
> ...


this was the wee culprit....just childish really, damn test levels


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning BlueJ...I can't believe you were down in Brighton and we didn't meet? I was there....fook! and I could have told you the best hotels to stay at, and at a push could have put you up at mine...durrrrrrpppp......I do live slightly outside Btn, but it's kinda my playground if you like....berrrrrluddie hell....we could have done wine and a bun on the sea front for 5 mins...buggerit....lol....
> 
> Glad you had a good time though, apart from the hotel of course....have a good day, get yourself sorted out.. oh! and well done on the new PB....whoop... :bounce:


We all know Brighton is full of stears and queers,you don't look much like a stear to me!......had to put that in,a classic Clint Eastwood line! :bounce:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> this was the wee culprit....just childish really, damn test levels


I thought I was bad!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pmsl..that is bad is it. i got my leg over this morning too!!...thats it...im aff it


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

A beautiful warm sunny morning here today. Gym was baking, even with the windows open, but I am in a grrrrrrrreat mood today, so even the back to back meetings I have planned cannot stop me from grinning. Things are moving at a rate of knotts re: businesss/wedding etc, my feet are hardly touching the floor, plus working full time, it all feels a bit epic. But after today I have three days booked off - I am planning on sleeping and doing a few chores, and trips to the gym of course....

This morning - Cardio similar to yesterday..

10 minutes HIIT on treadmill - managed the 17kph again, may try 17.5 tomorrow, but I shall see

Then it was a power plate session - one minute bursts of:

Step ups with weighted side raises

Step ups with weighted front raises

Squats with OHP

Squats with OH Tricep bends

Mountain climbers

Box jumps with squats (killer)

Burpees

Jumping jacks

Squats with weights held at front

Low Plank to high plank

Plank with leg raises

Feet on sliders - mountain climbers

Feet on sliders - Plank position - splits and jack knife

Get sweat in eye, moan like a b!tich - drive to work, shower, make coffee, sit at desk and here I am!!

Have a tops one x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well now...firing on all cylinders today missis...cool...have a greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat day....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lovely sesh there Jojo, have a good ane x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All!

Bit of a late start this morning - was up early, but doing "stuff". I went here last night for dinner http://wheelersangel.com/ v nice actually. Had three courses. Bad. So this morning after doing stuff I went to the gym and did the following:

Thirty minutes HIIT on treadmill. Was actually like a limp dish cloth after this and was about to sneak out, when one of the trainers asked if I fancied doing something with him. Being proud and not admitting I was knackered, I agreed. We went off to the boxing gym with some Kettle Bells, Swiss balls (cheeky feckers had weighted them with sand). Cue a massive Ab work out. Finished on one hundred sit ups, legs interlocked, me with boxing gloves, him with pads and double punching on the sit up. Stop. Contemplate puking, then swapped and I donned the pads. ha ha ha ha - he nearly died. He is bl00dy fit though and does all the strong man comps, but don't think he realised quite how hard punching and doing sit ups simultaneously is!

Now making a hot hot hot chilli, then ironing and then naked spray tan! Nice! Have a grand one x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

do you use chocolate and orange juice in the chilli?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Rykard said:


> do you use chocolate and orange juice in the chilli?


Nope she uses extra whipped cream  hihi


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...hope you have a good day today...and a greaaaat workout...quite warm but rain due here...take care missis...xx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All!

@Rykard - I did not use choc this time (although I do when i make chunky chilli with beef skirt) - never heard of putting OJ in it - how does it change the flavour?? I stuck a couple of homegrown chillis in, and it can only be described as "thermo nuclear!".

@Davey666 - There are no words! Just glad to see you back!

Morning @Flubs - LOVELY to see you here my lovely - have a great day.

No training for me today - getting married tomorrow and got too much to do - OMG - GETTING MARRIED!! See you all after the weekend x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

"getting married tomorrow"

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

as you were BlueJ...xxx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

As you are getting married tomorrow dear dear BlueJ....I just wanted to say a few words....if I may.....cough.....

Congratulations

*Congratulations on the termination of your isolation and may I express an appreciation of your determination to end the desperation and frustration which has caused you so much consternation in giving you the inspiration to make a combination to bring an accumulation to the populatio**n*

cough....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> As you are getting married tomorrow dear dear BlueJ....I just wanted to say a few words....if I may.....cough.....
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> ...


Mental......Wish you were giving a speech though!! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have a great day Jo. All the best!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> As you are getting married tomorrow dear dear BlueJ....I just wanted to say a few words....if I may.....cough.....
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> ...


That was an abomination of our dear language that is spoken throughout the nation,within most the population ,however the truth will be seen in arbitration ( http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1996/23/contents ) should need be decreed,but only after the sewing of the seed ....agreed?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No idea WTF I am on about but it sounded ok?

CONGRATULATIONS MY DARLING FOR THE MORO!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All!
> 
> @Rykard - I did not use choc this time (although I do when i make chunky chilli with beef skirt) - never heard of putting OJ in it - how does it change the flavour?? I stuck a couple of homegrown chillis in, and it can only be described as "thermo nuclear!".
> 
> ...


NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

and because I'm THAT anal....this....






please feel free to swing your pants to this with your curlers in your hair and a drink in your hand BlueJ....

and I wish you everything good for your marriage.....x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh fook! I'm on a roll now and I can't seem to stop...this could get very messy.....just be grateful I live a vewwy vewwy loooooooooooooong way from you..

hahahaha...xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope all goes well tomorrow BJ ... :thumb: xx


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

hey , I had totally forgot you were getting married and tomorrow too.

Hope you have a wonderful day and everything goes ok.

don't forget pics and stuff


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> No idea WTF I am on about but it sounded ok?
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS MY DARLING FOR THE MORO!


You always sound OK to me Big Man! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ha ha ha - Give it six months Janny and I will be ripe for an affair.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> You always sound OK to me Big Man! x


Awww bless xx,can I have some cake now?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> hey , I had totally forgot you were getting married and tomorrow too.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day and everything goes ok.
> 
> don't forget pics and stuff


Thanks Rykers! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> and because I'm THAT anal....this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fully plan to sing this at full throttle whilst swigging champers - you cannot buy the sort of class I possess.....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha ha - Give it six months Janny and I will be ripe for an affair.....


excellent


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Afternoon Jo, good to see things are still in order in here.

All the best for tomorrow, I hope you have a lovely day and everything goes well for you both. Remember and take time to enjoy the day because it will pass really quickly. X


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Afternoon Jo, good to see things are still in order in here.
> 
> All the best for tomorrow, I hope you have a lovely day and everything goes well for you both. Remember and take time to enjoy the day because it will pass really quickly. X


Thanks Al. Just a nice quiet one tomorrow with a big party planned in July.....Can't decide if I am nervous or excited, so true to tradition, I am just off to get changed, as the tan has been done, the nails are done and just been to the venue and there is nothing else to do......except sit back and open some wine! Some things never change eh. x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks Al. Just a nice quiet one tomorrow with a big party planned in July.....Can't decide if I am nervous or excited, so true to tradition, I am just off to get changed, as the tan has been done, the nails are done and just been to the venue and there is nothing else to do......except sit back and open some wine! Some things never change eh. x


so u there now then?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

At home at the moment Jan - Just had a little bouquet delivered and I blubbed all over the delivery girl and I am NOT a blubber - Have a feeling it may be emotional - who knew eh!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best jo have a great day x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All - Back in the room as a married woman. Feels good. Happy days 

Training recommences tomorrow.

x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All - Back in the room as a married woman. Feels good. Happy days
> 
> Training recommences tomorrow.
> 
> x


Morning Mrs BJ :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All - Back in the room as a married woman. Feels good. Happy days
> 
> Training recommences tomorrow.
> 
> x


We know what you have been doing .... 

Eating cake :ban:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All - Back in the room as a married woman. Feels good. Happy days
> 
> Training recommences tomorrow.
> 
> x


Congrats!!! Are we getting pics in the Powder Room?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Excuse me ! there ought to be some pics in here too !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Congrats!!! Are we getting pics in the Powder Room?


What?

How about us male followers of BJ?

We want honeymoon night ones!!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What?
> 
> How about us male followers of BJ?
> 
> We want honeymoon night ones!!!!


Bigboy they've been together for 15 years or so therefore I expect all we'd get is pics of them snoring their heads off!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> What?
> 
> How about us male followers of BJ?
> 
> We want* honeymoon night* ones!!!!


She's not been here long enough for Adult Lounge access! Her own journal would be whisked away in the blink of an eye:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Bigboy they've been together for 15 years or so therefore I expect all we'd get is pics of them snoring their heads off!


I have been with my Mrs for 17 years,i will sell you some! :scared:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> She's not been here long enough for Adult Lounge access! Her own journal would be whisked away in the blink of an eye:lol:


We have all got special filters Babe,did she not send you one:wacko:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> We have all got special filters Babe,did she not send you one:wacko:


is that like 3D glasses ?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> We have all got special filters Babe,did she not send you one:wacko:


Damn, no, I didn't get those!!!



Greshie said:


> is that like 3D glasses ?


Phew! It wasn't just me left out


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> is that like 3D glasses ?


Yes but more xray


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yes but more xray


don't you mean Blu-ray? :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> don't you mean Blu-ray? :whistling:


LoL,,,,HOORAY!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning! training did not occur this morning - unless you count, ahem, marital training....  Could it be classed as fasted cardio?? I will DEF be back tomorrow!

A couple of pics to follow. x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning! training did not occur this morning - unless you count, ahem,* marital training.*...  Could it be classed as fasted cardio?? I will DEF be back tomorrow!
> 
> A couple of pics to follow. x


I don't think washing the dishes can count as cardio


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*CONGRATS!!!!!!*

how did it all go......ill read back when i get a min, but tell is anyway lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

It was a great day. Full of surprises...first one being the car my dad arranged to take me to the venue...



And the second was my big bro who flew in from New Zealand without telling a soul...It was a proper blub-fest!



Then there is me in my mums kitchen - all fake tanned and happy!



Back to work today with a bump let me tell you! x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u look fantastic mate....seriously. glad it all went to plan  x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reps Janny - I need to spread the love before I can reciprocate x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

awwww i cannt rep u but looks like a great day and you look beautiful! lucky man!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Doh! I can't rep either but you looked fantastic Jo ... and love the car!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u greedy cvnts need to spread the love more!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Been in a meeting all day - food has been horrific, but trained this morning so all is not lost...

The session this morning was cardio - again...

3 x mins on treadmill, 15 incline 6KPH

3 mins on PP with jump squats, burpees and bunny hops

3 mins on treadmill, 10 incline 10KPH (hard!)

3 mins on PP with step ups and bicep curls, lunges with Bicep curls, step ups with side raises

3 mins on treadmill - gawd knows what, but hurt a lot

3 mins power plate, sit ups with OHP, ankle touches and plank with leg lift

3 mins on treadmill, 12 incline, 5 KPH

Finish. Die. Go to 5 hour meeting and eat sandwiches..... :confused1:

Training again tomorrow and food will be better tomorrow. x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Been in a meeting all day - food has been horrific, but trained this morning so all is not lost...
> 
> The session this morning was cardio - again...
> 
> ...


back on the horse so to speak MRS :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo BlueJ...really really gorgeous pics missis...aweeeee...fab your brother turning up and lovely looking car...not to mention you...I would have blubbed uncontrollably if it had been me....I'm so happy that you had a such a fab day....

and that you sweated your skinny ole ass off in the gym this morning. :blink: snicker snicker....thazzmagoirrrl....heehee


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning (just!)

Been busy today. I handed my notice in yesterday, and all of a sudden I have shed loads to do. My boss is an @rse. Fact. I am here until the end of August, but off to South Africa for a couple of weeks in July as a belated honeymoon and to do a bit of wine research (yes - seriously!!). Had a good meeting last night with the man who is doing our website. The OH made a chicken and prawn jungle curry with a lush tomato, chilli, red onion, coriander and lime salsa. The wine it was washed down with was none too healthy, but there you go!

More cardio this morning. Today it was three sets of abs, followed by three minutes on the cross trainer.

3 x mins on CT - Steady level 8, 12KPH

3 mins on abs with Mountain climbers (Elbows on stepper), Plank with leg raises, V Sit on bench doing the old bicyle movment

3 x mins on CT - Backwards, level 10, 10kph

3 x sets of 20 sit ups - legs entwined with gym buddy, arms overhead and high 5 at the top

3 x mins on CT - No-idea - sweaty and fighting for breath

3 mins on abs with V sits twists with Med ball, and two others - cannot remember

3 x mins on CT - No-idea - sweaty and fighting for breath

3 x sets of Swiss ball - flat on back, holding between feet and passing to hand - pausing - this nearly killed me. 3 x sets of 20 grass hoppers, 3 x more sets of swiss ball and finally, Flat on back - trainer standing overhead, I grip his ankles (no perv honestly...  ), I raise legs to as high as they will go and he pushes my feet back down, and I have to resist.....

When I stood up I had proper almost pass out moment, spinny head and seeing stars. Worked v hard, but could have been last nights wine!! I also had a mascara issue which was not a good look either - man, I am well cool.....:no:

Have a top one x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

you berluddie so are well cool....lol....great sess....I thinnk?...hahahahaha...x and congrats on handing in your notice and getting one step closer to your next bit of life....x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning - and what a lovely sunny day it is today too! Had a v nice night yesterday, but had one of those D'oh moments.....Got home from work, hopped in shower, undies on, kimono on. Chat to OH and his mate and after 20 mins or so, look down to discover that kimono is not shut - rack on display for all and sundry......The boys did not think to tell me though...funny that.......I suspect I am morphing into @Flubs....

Food was good - Talipia fillets, new pots, a ton of veg and some left over salsa. Uber healthy. Too healthy for the other half who completed his evening with a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes......I resisted by going to bed at half nine!!

Gym this morning was legs and cardio.

Leg extensions x 14 (Plate said 49 - god knows what that is - Kilos? or just a random sticker??)

25 burpees

Seated leg curl x 14 - again, the plate was on 49

25 Jump squats

Seated Leg press x 14 - this one was 79??

25 Burpees

did four circuits of each in total. The jump squats were the worst, but my thighs are shaking as we speak.

Have a tops day. x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The trouble is I think we all morph into @Flubs as we get older  :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning - and what a lovely sunny day it is today too! Had a v nice night yesterday, but had one of those D'oh moments.....Got home from work, hopped in shower, undies on, kimono on. Chat to OH and his mate and after 20 mins or so, look down to discover that kimono is not shut - rack on display for all and sundry......The boys did not think to tell me though...funny that.......I suspect I am morphing into @Flubs....
> 
> Food was good - Talipia fillets, new pots, a ton of veg and some left over salsa. Uber healthy. Too healthy for the other half who completed his evening with a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes......I resisted by going to bed at half nine!!
> 
> ...





Greshie said:


> The trouble is I think we all morph into @Flubs as we get older  :laugh:


damn....ill have more @Flubs than i know what to do with!

...ill cope


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Heya Jo, just dropping in to :spam: :lol:

Love the motor you had at your wedding, might have to dig out a picture of the one I had, love the old cars


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> The trouble is I think we all morph into @[Redacted] as we get older  :laugh:


Goodness me...one just does not know WUT to say...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hay that car is awesome,you looked beautiful,your training is great,what an uplifting visit to your place ,thanks reps given,

My new journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231583-biglbs-2-60-lb-dead-wood-gone-what-next.html


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Friday!

Food yesterday was bl00dy awful. Not sure what is wrong with me a the moment. The actual food is OK, its the huge amounts I seem to be piling away this week. Thing is, I feel genuinely hungry...I am almost tempted to write off this week food wise and start again on Monday, but sometimes that leads to a slippery slope....Anyway. Still worked my harris off in the gym this morning and being a newly wed, things have been pretty active in the, ahem, cardio department recently too.

This morning was Arms - A set of the following, then either 40 bunny hops over the stepper, or 25 box squats onto the stepper... :-

Decline dumbell biceps - x 14

Standing KB Bicep curls, then standing OH tricep extensions (7 of each)

BB Bicep curls x 14

Cable machine, tricep pull down x 14

Did this circuit four times with all the squats and bunny hops in between each set. The the beloved trainer decided to to 2 further drop set exercises to failure:

Cable rope tricep pull down

Cable, bicep curl

Found it difficult to change gear in the car after that lot. All in all, despite the rubbishy food, gym sessions have been great this week and really put in the effort too. Every morning I have been a complete and utter sweaty wreck. Nice.

Have a fab Friday x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hay that car is awesome,you looked beautiful,your training is great,*what an uplifting visit to your place *,thanks reps given,
> 
> My new journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231583-biglbs-2-60-lb-dead-wood-gone-what-next.html


Thanks Mr Big - this is proper awesome coming from you :wub: Have a great weekend x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...once again a cracking workout...noice one missis...have a great weekend....x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Afternoon All!

Been a grand weekend. Did the usual, ate too much, drank too much, yadda, yadda, yadda....Back on it properly today. I have my wedding party in three weeks and need to look hot (yes, I am very, very vain!).

Training this morning was warm up on cross trainer and then loads of cardio on the power plate

Bulgarian lunges with OHP

Step ups with Bicep curls

Step ups with Flyes

Squats with weights held out front

Side steps

Squats with tricep extension

Box jumps with ohp

Oblique twists

Low plank to high plank

Side plank with weighted lift (both sides)

Tricep dips with feet on med ball

There were about 20 in total, at one minute per exercise. knackered.com.

I have a very sensible (and not very appetizing looking - made it last night after, ahem, a wine or two) tuna and lentil salad. I am sincerely hoping it will last me out until dinner tonight....In the meantime, it is yet another persons birthday and I must stay away from the pile of cakes in the kitchen... Have fab one x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good workout BJ .... 

Not keen on tinned tuna myself, but like a good steak :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Good workout BJ ....
> 
> Not keen on tinned tuna myself, but l*ike a good steak* :thumb:


Amen to that Greshie. I actually cooked a steak on Friday night, and I must say so myself - it was freaking LUSH! Healthy too, new pots and plenty of greens to boot.

I won't mention the amount of wine that was guzzled with it....

x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh now...lemme see.....tuna and lentil versus steak, wine, new pots and greens......oohh so hard to decide.....:no: :laugh:

Hey BlueJ.....happy monday missis...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

Yet another day here on the Essex/Suffolk border...Lets hope it lasts til the weekend eh? Food yesterday was pretty good, had spag bol with brown spag and salad last night. Got some chicken thighs out of the freezer tonight, so I am thinking tarragon chicken with greens and prob new potatoes...

Gym this morning was yet another sweat-a thon.

HIIT Training for 10 minutes - got up to 16.5kph which I am happy with (being a short @rse!)

Kettlebells on PowerPlates for 20 minutes. This involved lunges, squats, OHP, twists, abs, SLDL blah, blah, blah, blah

Not feeling like I am doing terribly well at the moment. Really struggling with food (too much - fat knacker!), and despite the workouts, feeling distinctly wobbly.... :wacko: Still, I shall keep my head down and carry on. No-one got thinner/fitter by whinging eh??

Have a grand one x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

food's the thing I struggle with most - in the gym i can drive my to the edge and quite often way beyond ( i need to learn to stop lol) but the food side of things I am really bad at... maybe we need to get a 'what to eat / when' list going for the few of us that struggle..

good sesh though


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> food's the thing I struggle with most - in the gym i can drive my to the edge and quite often way beyond ( i need to learn to stop lol) but the food side of things I am really bad at... maybe we need to get a 'what to eat / when' list going for the few of us that struggle..
> 
> good sesh though


Totally agree....Its a total head thing for me. I know I am not hungry, or I am full, but sometimes I simply cannot stop. I know I can because I have done it before, its just finding that happy medium eh, cos I too can overdo exercise wise from time to time....Gawd, a right pair eh? At least we know our weaknesses and don't come out with daft excuses.....x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

Was not feeling it this morning, but dragged my arris to the gym for some HIIT and an ab session on the swiss balls. Felt about a billion times better for going. Head is full to bursting with stuff at the moment, so won't dump on here, just need to get my head down and crack on.

Happy Wednesday x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Totally agree....Its a total head thing for me. I know I am not hungry, or I am full, but sometimes I simply cannot stop. I know I can because I have done it before, its just finding that happy medium eh, cos I too can overdo exercise wise from time to time....Gawd, a right pair eh? At least we know our weaknesses and don't come out with daft excuses.....x


Will this do?He looks like a happy medium!?!?!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Will this do?
> View attachment 127565
> He looks like a happy medium!?!?!


Ya daft bat!! Its a good job I love you Mr B!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Ya daft bat!! Its a good job I love you Mr B!!


 :blush: :wub:xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows ma sexy wee bint today then?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking ace in the new avi @biglbs ! loads shapes now poping out.....traps look great


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows ma sexy wee bint today then?


All good Jan - Thanks for the reps - am honoured 

I have read your journal today and i bl00dy knew you would be panicked about lack of s£x drive - proper made me chuckle as you are such a lad!!! Wait til you get older, my OH is still keen as mustard after all these years, but is knackered afterwards!! Have a good one x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking ace in the new avi @biglbs ! loads shapes now poping out.....traps look great


Thanks buddy ,reps were nice too,booom returned


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> All good Jan - Thanks for the reps - am honoured
> 
> I have read your journal today and i bl00dy knew you would be panicked about lack of s£x drive - proper made me chuckle as you are such a lad!!! Wait til you get older, my OH is still keen as mustard after all these years, but is knackered afterwards!! Have a good one x


pmsl....cheers.....i think.

im baw deep in gear & DNP......i need to stop for a breather halfway (usually the 90sec point)


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl....cheers.....i think.
> 
> im baw deep in gear & DNP......i need to stop for a breather halfway (usually the 90sec point)


Quite the stud eh Janny  - your Mrs must be pleased for the break!!

x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Quite the stud eh Janny  - your Mrs must be pleased for the break!!
> 
> x


damn rite

:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Heehee...just had a right chuckle reading that lot....90 seconds hey cheeky pants? You stud muffin you......lololol.....

Morning BlueJ....have a great day missis....x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Totally agree....Its a total head thing for me. I know I am not hungry, or I am full, but sometimes I simply cannot stop. I know I can because I have done it before, its just finding that happy medium eh, cos I too can overdo exercise wise from time to time....Gawd, a right pair eh? At least we know our weaknesses and don't come out with daft excuses.....x


Errrrmmm...hummm...cough cough....daft excuses? I have a looooong list of them.....food....luv it. But....but...eat too much of it....tarragon chickennn...phwoaaarrrrrr.......


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All,

Slept like the dead last night. Thought I would feel refreshed today - nope - really struggled to get out of bed. Anyway, I did get out of bed and we had a Kettlebell session at half six this morning. I am ashamed to say I b!tched and moaned throughout and only started to enjoy it about five minutes before the end. I bored myself with my moaning. Normally I will just crack on and give anything a go...Not after sympathy or anything, but generally just completely knackered. Still, I shall continue and count down the days till I am off on honeymoon....did I mention that???? Off to South Africa at the end of July - a complete surprise. Not coming at a great time for the 10 Week Challenge eh - I reckon I will be the fat lad (so to speak) in the corner. Ah well...

Have a corking one x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well that should be awesome,s0d the challenge,enjoy the break and SUN,if you can remember what it is!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Mr Big :thumb: But apparently there is a heatwave heading our way....some call it a heatwave, others simply call it "summer"... x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yo! what a lovely surprise for you! :thumb:

Very wet here today though muggy again ... supposed to clear in time for the sun to appear tomorrow and over the weekend ... here's hoping


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All,

It's a lovely day here today. I am glad I train early or I think I might actually melt! Yet another cardio workout today with a few weights chucked in. Again, I was feeling very tired, but once we got warmed up, I enjoyed it a lot more than yesterday, where in fact I bored myself with my incessant moaning. Too tired to moan today!

Treadmill for HIIT - managed to get up to 17KPH again, only for 2 minutes, but actually felt I could have probably gone a bit faster, although I do get paranoid about falling off at that speed...

Then loads of old school stuff

star jumps

box jumps

step ups

step ups with bicep curls

Mountain climbers

Jump squats

Side plank with weighted arm lifts

Weight leg raises

High plank to low plank

Burpee with box squat

sprints

Gawd knows what else - each exercise was for a minute each. Next week is the trainer who tends to focus more on weight session, so hoping my mojo will be found. I am beginning to think that a change of scenery may be a good idea...Or perhaps I will be feeling it more after my hols, either way I want to get out of the rut I am feeling.

Food last night was very nice - minted lamb steaks, dry roasted new potatoes and a sort of ratatoule with some greens on the side.

No plans as such this weekend. Just some wedding party stuff and a load of business stuff too which really needs sorting.

Have a lovely one x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All,
> 
> It's a lovely day here today. I am glad I train early or I think I might actually melt! Yet another cardio workout today with a few weights chucked in. Again, I was feeling very tired, but once we got warmed up, I enjoyed it a lot more than yesterday, where in fact I bored myself with my incessant moaning. Too tired to moan today!
> 
> ...


looking good there, know what you mean about 'getting bored' - maybe worth mentioning to the PT?

food sounds delish - hopefully we'll get our kitchen back this weekend and start to plan some nice food..


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice workout there Jo  Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning moany puss. pull yir finger out


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All,
> 
> It's a lovely day here today. I am glad I train early or I think I might actually melt! Yet another cardio workout today with a few weights chucked in. Again, I was feeling very tired, but once we got warmed up, I enjoyed it a lot more than yesterday, where in fact I bored myself with my incessant moaning. Too tired to moan today!
> 
> ...


I realy would get bored with that routine,not enough weights for me,i like training fast with weights for Hit cardio effect,er well you all know my other fav Cardioand it's that time of week

Have a great weekend Bj and some Wine of course:cool2:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BEEEE JAAAAAY, BEEEEE JAAAAAAY, BEEEEEE JAAAAAY, BEEEEE JAAAAAY, BEE JAY, BEE JAY, BEE JAY, BEJAY, BEJAY, BEJAY, BEJAY, B..J, B..J B...J B..J BJ BJ BJ BJ BJ BJBJBJBJHBJJBJBJBHBJBJKBKBJBJBKBKBJBJBJBBJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

have a good 1. im hyper


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> looking good there, know what you mean about 'getting bored' - *maybe worth mentioning to the PT*?
> 
> food sounds delish - hopefully we'll get our kitchen back this weekend and start to plan some nice food..


Thanks Rykers - It feels a bit cheeky moaning as basically I get personal training for about £30 a month - the guy this week I think is a bit bored of it too, the guy next week is much more enthused and gets us lifting weights (Which @biglbs knows I enjoy), it just trying to find that happy medium eh.

Great news about your kitchen, although I need to stay away from food p0rn! Have a lovely one x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> BEEEE JAAAAAY, BEEEEE JAAAAAAY, BEEEEEE JAAAAAY, BEEEEE JAAAAAY, BEE JAY, BEE JAY, BEE JAY, BEJAY, BEJAY, BEJAY, BEJAY, B..J, B..J B...J B..J BJ BJ BJ BJ BJ BJBJBJBJHBJJBJBJBHBJBJKBKBJBJBKBKBJBJBJBBJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> have a good 1.* im hyper*


Only because you managed to bang one out this morning 

Ha ha - Janny the stud muffin is back in the room - I can sleep well at night now!! x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tut....i've already said hi this morning!!!!! lucky b!tch is getting double love!!! (sorry for calling u a b!tch)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Only because you managed to bang one out this morning
> 
> Ha ha - Janny the stud muffin is back in the room -* I can sleep well at night now!! *x


or not...as the case would be


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I realy would get bored with that routine,not enough weights for me,i like *training fast with weights *for Hit cardio effect,er well you all know my other fav Cardioand it's that time of week
> 
> Have a great weekend Bj and some Wine of course:cool2:


I want to do more weights AND cardio, its finding the time to squeeze it all in. Although being a newly wed I am getting plenty of YOUR sort of cardio in at the moment - something that @JANIKvonD is sadly lacking ha ha ha. Enjoy your weekend (not so) Biggie x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> tut....i've already said hi this morning!!!!! lucky b!tch is getting double love!!! (sorry for calling u a b!tch)


I want to say "dirty bitch" - but its not right coming from a lady of my calibre....ahem!! x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Afternoon BJ ... great session there ... it would exhaust me I think!

:rockon: food porn ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

awww thanks for the reps BJ  xx


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks Rykers - It feels a bit cheeky moaning as basically I get personal training for about £30 a month - the guy this week I think is a bit bored of it too, the guy next week is much more enthused and gets us lifting weights (Which @biglbs knows I enjoy), it just trying to find that happy medium eh.
> 
> Great news about your kitchen, although I need to stay away from food p0rn! Have a lovely one x


the pt maybe 'bored' too or he may not realise he is doing it...

thanks for the rep btw


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> I want to do more weights AND cardio, its finding the time to squeeze it all in. Although being a newly wed I am getting plenty of YOUR sort of cardio in at the moment - something that @JANIKvonD is sadly lacking ha ha ha. Enjoy your weekend (not so) Biggie x


That's my girl!!!!W2go!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo BlueJ ........I love doing my weights...it's fab! But I love the cardio too...and errmmm...I love the classes too...and errmmmm....I like boxing, oh well darn it...I luvluvluvit all! Wahaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeee........

I'm in my garden at the moment in the heat, phew....I hate to complain when the weather has been so shoite.....but I'm an autumn gal at heart and the heat is a killer for me.....prefer it slightly cooler but bright....I tend to flop in the sun....

Have a great weekend missis...x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Ullo BlueJ ........I love doing my weights...it's fab! But I love the cardio too...and errmmm...I love the classes too...and errmmmm....I like boxing, oh well darn it...I luvluvluvit all! Wahaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeee........
> 
> I'm in my garden at the moment in the heat, phew....I hate to complain when the weather has been so shoite.....but I'm an autumn gal at heart and the heat is a killer for me.....prefer it slightly cooler but bright....I tend to flop in the sun....
> 
> Have a great weekend missis...x


I'm not a heat person either really ! which is why I retreated inside this afternoon ... have the doors open to the garden mind !


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All,

Back in the game today and actually feeling pretty good. Had a great weekend. Saturday was of epic proportions, but yesterday was chilled, yet productive. Plenty of work on the new business and then enjoyed a glass or 3 of the fizzy stuff with the big man indoors.

Gym was a different sort of HIIT cardio. Very hot and sweaty but thoroughly enjoyable. Different from last week. It was powerplates for three minutes - concentrating on one body part, then three minutes on the treadmill, cranked up to the highest incline and some powerwalking with a 30 second sprint at 12kph which frankly nearly finished us off - then back to powerplates for another three minutes on another body part - then treadmill, rinse and repeat for 30 minutes.

I am organised with food today too - got some home made smoked salmon pate (made with quark @Keeks!) for lunch and I also have an emergency tuna salad, but am going to see if that is required. Need to cut a bit of fat at the moment - got a bit grub happy in the last couple of weeks...

Have a fabulous day. x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oooerrr..that salmon pate sounds lovely.....I was sweating me pants off this morning so I'm sure you were...I bet we both had purple faces and looked particularly attractive on the way to the showers.....not......hahaha..


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> oooerrr..that salmon pate sounds lovely.....I was sweating me pants off this morning so I'm sure you were...I bet we both had purple faces and looked particularly attractive on the way to the showers.....not......hahaha..


Were you secretly filming me....lol. Yes, I was blotchy purple and sweaty. Sometimes my beauty amazes me! x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Were you secretly filming me....lol. Yes, I was blotchy purple and sweaty. Sometimes my beauty amazes me! x


hahaha...as does mine....we are qwiaaate booootiful, booootiful indeed....and I smelled just like a blossom in the heat of the day, unctious perfume wafting around me as I doffed my sweaty knacks and vest and headed off for a shower armed with superdrugs best coconut flavoured soap...oh yes...i sure know where it's at......


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> hahaha...as does mine....we are qwiaaate booootiful, booootiful indeed....and I smelled just like a blossom in the heat of the day, unctious perfume wafting around me as I doffed my sweaty knacks and vest and headed off for a shower armed with superdrugs best *coconut flavoured soap*...oh yes...i sure know where it's at......


ur not supposed to eat it.....

afternoon lover, sounds like a good w.e


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur not supposed to eat it.....
> 
> afternoon lover, sounds like a good w.e


It was a grand weekend Jan - Though no chatting up of hotties for me.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...just checking in...did you train today? hummmm...late in reporting...you must be busy...exciting time right now for you hey? have a good day and hope you are able to enjoy the sun a bit too....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see you all happy in here xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning pumper


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning gang!

Bit late posting this morning, but rest assured I was at the gym this morning. A new gal today who sweated diligently throughout the circuit class. Nice! Plenty of running, frontie box squats, weighted sit ups. All good and knackering!

Am starving today. I have just had my emergency mini tuna salad, but I fear it has not touched the sides....I have salmon pate and ryvita for lunch, but may ditch it for something a little more substantial...

Am house sitting for my friend tonight - well actually, she does not want to leave her 2 lads on their own (one is 14 and one 15) - am slightly cacking it. What do you do with teenage boys? I was thinking horror movies and a curry (for them!). We all know they prob just want to sit in their rooms, doing what teenage boys do best....Lordy - thank christ I dont have any of my own!

Have a lovely one x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

Had a great night last night. Worlds Strongest Man. A Good Day to Die Hard. Curry (and THEN they had pizza - teenage lads - where do they put it??).

Up and out this morning - forgot gym top so had to divert home, just cowering in my sports bra!

Legs.

SLDL

Seated leg extensions

Seated leg curl

Calf raises

Did 4 x set of 14 - in between each set we did either a blast of abs, or some box squats or squat jumps. After that I did 10 minutes HIIT. Felt bl00dy good, despite the curry last night. My diet seems have morphed in @JANIKvonD old diet...still, never seemed to do him much harm!!

Have a grand one. x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning!
> 
> Had a great night last night. Worlds Strongest Man. A Good Day to Die Hard. Curry (and THEN they had pizza - teenage lads - where do they put it??).
> 
> ...


pics


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> pics


I initially thought you meant pics of curry - whoops! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Afternoon! Sorry for the late arrival today, been in audit hell recertification all day, but am out now, shamefully I have just celebrated the fact with a sausage roll - hangs head!

Anyway - Gym was good this morning - really enjoyed it and really worked hard. Tris and Bi's

Seated Decline bicep curl

Tricep kick backs

Cable machine - tricep pull down

Cable machine - bicep curl

4 x sets of 14 - with 20 burpees over a hurdle(!!!!) in between each exercise.

We finished off with barbell wrist curls - I had never done these before and thought that my forearms might actually combust after about 5 reps. Such a girl!!

Sun is out. Audit is over. My last ever in this job. Bl00dy brilliant!! Have good one x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Alright campers!

Friday - hoo-bleeding-ray! Its nearly the weekend. Gym was great this morning. Felt really energised by it...

3 minutes treadill, highest incline, 1 minute at 6kph, 1 minute at 10kph and back to 1 minute at 6kph

Then it was three minutes abs, then back on the treadmill as above, then back to abs.

Rinse, repeat for about 40 minutes.

Was hard as, but excellent and felt great afterwards. Got to work and one of my colleagues has just brought me a bowl of granola, fruit, yoghurt, flax seed etc. My first thought was - what no bacon - but man alive it was nice and very filling too. So feel pretty virtuous to boot. Just in time for me to ruin it over the weekend :thumb:

Have yourselves a freaking awesome one x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Alright campers!
> 
> Friday - hoo-bleeding-ray! Its nearly the weekend. Gym was great this morning. Felt really energised by it...
> 
> ...


i thought yest was you're last day. is it today then that u take a big dump on the boss's desk?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Nah - yesterday was the last audit. The man was disgusting. Limp handshake, all fleshy mouth and just stared at my t*ts all day without even trying to hide it. Made my skin crawl. Still, we passed the audit. I am at work until the end of August officially though.....but definitely on the home straight tho - bl00dy hard trying to stay motivated....x


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Nah - yesterday was the last audit. The man was disgusting. Limp handshake, all fleshy mouth and just stared at my t*ts all day without even trying to hide it. Made my skin crawl. Still, we passed the audit. I am at work until the end of August officially though.....but definitely on the home straight tho - bl00dy hard trying to stay motivated....x


I don't remember auditing your company?

On a serious note I like how happy and enthusiastic you are about your workouts.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> I don't remember auditing your company?
> 
> On a serious note I like how happy and enthusiastic you are about your workouts.


Hey Mr 87 - Thanks for your comments! I am enthusiastic about my workouts but not very well disciplined though. I really did think for about 20 seconds that you might actually have been our auditor..D'oh! Who is the dude in your avi?

x


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I`m no auditor but I've just been in the same position but we also passed. I hate auditors they never seem to have any personality.

The guy in my avi is Tim Lambesis ex-vocalist (and a very naughty boy) for a band called As I Lay Dying. Why?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> I`m no auditor but I've just been in the same position but we also passed. I hate auditors they never seem to have any personality.
> 
> The guy in my avi is Tim Lambesis ex-vocalist (and a very naughty boy) for a band called As I Lay Dying. *Why*?


He looks naughty and apart from the long hair, my kinda guy - although I realise I sound like a stupid teenager cos I know naff all about him - still, good pic!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> He looks naughty and apart from the long hair, my kinda guy - although I realise I sound like a stupid teenager cos I know naff all about him - still, good pic!


That's great cos this is look im going for :thumb: 

Google his name :scared:

P.s he was my avi before any of what you read happened....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> That's great cos this is look im going for :thumb:
> 
> Google his name :scared:
> 
> P.s he was my avi before any of what you read happened....


Ha - he is somewhat troubled!! Has he not heard of divorce? Anyroad - the avi you have is definitely the best pic I can see of him though. Not the best advert for steroids I have ever seen tho! x


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha - he is somewhat troubled!! Has he not heard of divorce? Anyroad - the avi you have is definitely the best pic I can see of him though. Not the best advert for steroids I have ever seen tho! x


Yeah...silly, silly man! People who don't know about steroids are never going to have a positive view of them anyway I don't think...

I might chnage my avi now


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

orrrrroight BlueJ...sooo you're out and on your way to the new life hey? gerrrin....one day I'll be up and on that stool on the corner of the bar missis....will fully expect you to kick me into a quiet corner for a snooze after my 2nd sherry thank you...

Have a great weekend...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> Yeah...silly, silly man! People who don't know about steroids are never going to have a positive view of them anyway I don't think...
> 
> I might chnage my avi now


Don't change the avi on my part...I like it :wub: ...Unless of course you find someone equally attractive!

x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> orrrrroight BlueJ...sooo you're out and on your way to the new life hey? gerrrin....one day I'll be up and on that stool on the corner of the bar missis....will fully expect you to kick me into a quiet corner for a snooze after my 2nd sherry thank you...
> 
> Have a great weekend...x


I would NEVER put you in the corner Flubs! But I may rope you in to wait on tables.....will pay in wine and food? Good deal eh? x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

Another el scorchio day beckons. Sat at my desk, perspiring quietly. Tights have already been chucked and frankly I am beginning to think that a bikini to work day should be compulsory when it is over 25 and there is no air con!

Had a great weekend. Me and the husband (eeek - weird - I am sooooooooooo NOT married...in my head) had a quiet one. Lots of @biglbs style cardio - the poor sod is knackered! Sorry - TMI!

Training today was the "boring" trainer - not so boring today - made me sweat badly. Even swore at him as it was squat central with db for every exercise. My shoulders are killing me. If my arms and @rse are not as firm as a firm thing for my party on Saturday I will proper throw my dolly out of the pram!! We also finished with some HIIT on the treadmill. 12 minutes of sweaty sprints. Got up to 17kph, could possibly have gone up to 17.5, but was getting nervy about falling off.....

Have a grand one x


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

bluejoanna said:


> Don't change the avi on my part...I like it :wub: ...Unless of course you find someone equally attractive!
> 
> x


OK I shall keep it a little longer just for you.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

overcast here 

but still in shorts


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...your session this morning sounds as enjoyable as mine was...hahaha...sweaty betty's all the way...AND all my sweaty togs are sitting in the boot of my car steaming slightly! and by teatime I think there will be a fully grown mushroom or something in there...eurrrrggghhhh......

No air con in my office either....but I have a fan under my desk which is on full blast and is like a wind tunnel coming up at me, so I'm alright whilst the others are baking in the heat...:laugh:..and even better, noone will nick the fan cos I'm the boss and they're too scared to take it... :lol: lolololol...would actually give it to them if they asked but hey....I can wait until one of them grows some balls....snicker snicker....

oop! I said balls!!! oh no! I said it again....im doomed...doomed...and I would berluddie love to come and wait tables at your gaffe...it would be brilliant! can you get arrested for being drunk in charge of a tray with 2 bowls of formaggio pasta in them?..hehehehehe....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning!
> 
> Another el scorchio day beckons. Sat at my desk, perspiring quietly. Tights have already been chucked and frankly I am beginning to think that a bikini to work day should be compulsory when it is over 25 and there is no air con!
> 
> ...


A classic!

Biglbs cardio is the new name for it on Ukm,have heard this a couple of times now,don't we love Biglbs style cardio!

Mrs Lbs is a tad knackered too pmsl....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> A classic!
> 
> *Biglbs cardio is the new name for it on Ukm*,have heard this a couple of times now,don't we love Biglbs style cardio!
> 
> Mrs Lbs is a tad knackered too pmsl....


im shyte at biglbs cardio.....the JvD HIIT version is much more suited for me


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning. How hot was it last night? I was awake for long periods thinking about business, party, honeymoon etc. So much on I am struggling to see the wood for the tree's at the moment. Still, no pain no gain. I will take some pics this weekend for the 10 week challenge, there is honestly no difference in my appearance (not just saying that), but I will be tanned as having a fake one on Thursday night. So at least I can look fat and brown!

Gym was good this morning - a full on Kettle Bell session. Once again heavy on the squats and OHP, but all good. There was also a lot of pelvic bridges as well today - always feels good as you cannot help but look all flat stomached in that position! I moaned - told the trainer he was a [email protected] (all in a good way!), so generally a pretty decent session. Food last night was good too. Steamed fish with a curried rataouille with a bit of rice (left overs for lunch today)..

Feeling good, nervous, excited etc. Life is sweet. Have a great one x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

looking good there BJ, you see to be in a good place atm


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all - Once again, sweaty, sweaty night. Could not sleep last night at all - was awake v v early and then zombie like at the gym this morning.

The trainer decided that cardio was the name of the game today (WTF in this heat??). We did HIIT on the treadmill and then squats, dips, press ups, Plank (low to high), burpees, mountain climbers to name but a few. Got sweat in my eye again!

Food last night was pork fillet, brown pasta and veg. Left overs for lunch today. Its my last day in the office for a few days which is nice, but busy as hell. Still, keeps me on my toes. I am still planning to go and do early gym sessions tomorrow and Friday...

Have a good one x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jo...fuk u playing at? flash a bit of sun at ya & your off.... not on


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No show Jo?!?!?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry Gang - just trying to sort out a party for 250 people! I have been gymming and sweating and generally doing good sh!t in the gym, but completely letting myself down on food and drink.. I will stay in the challenge for the crack, but I know I am stagnating at the moment which is fine as not larding up, but not improving either. Tempted to start a new challenge in Sept. I have been sweating and moaning and pretty much getting sweat in my eyes for three days, putting up marquee's, doing gym sessions and, gulp, eating pub grub!! Still - Am still here and will keep on plodding. Stay cool, and will be in touch.

snogs x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Sorry Gang - just trying to sort out a party for 250 people! I have been gymming and sweating and generally doing good sh!t in the gym, but completely letting myself down on food and drink.. I will stay in the challenge for the crack, but I know I am stagnating at the moment which is fine as not larding up, but not improving either. Tempted to start a new challenge in Sept. I have been sweating and moaning and pretty much getting sweat in my eyes for three days, putting up marquee's, doing gym sessions and, gulp, eating pub grub!! Still - Am still here and will keep on plodding. Stay cool, and will be in touch.
> 
> snogs x


blimming 'eck...you is a busy bee and that's for sure........lately I've been eating nothing for a few days and going mental for a few days...lolol...complete and utter failure on the food and dropping weight front...destined to be a plumpathon for life..hahaha....hope you are getting some down time in all of this to enjoy a glass of something nice...see ya soon missis....x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

see through knickers? wtf are u trying to do to me womin! :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry Janny, did not realise they were quite so see thru until I saw the rear shots....you will note that i did not post those!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Sorry Janny, did not realise they were quite so see thru until I saw the rear shots....you will note that i did not post those!!


PM them!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

lol at cheekypants...trust him to look REALLY REALLY closely at that...flol...bless him....

Hey BlueJ...hope you are ok and recovering from all that frantic stuff at the weekend...take care missis...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> PM them!!!


forward them me plzzzzz


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

Back to the gym today. Killer. Chest. No voice either. Teach me to overdo it again at the weekend!

Incline DB flyes - 4 x 16

Seated chest press - 4 x 16

Pec Deck - 4 x 16

Bench press - 4 x 16

Incline bench press - 4 x 16

Think that was it. Was shaking afterwards and felt very weak, but enjoyed the session. Only got two days before holiday, so will crack on in the gym, but how much gets done on hols is anyone's guess....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back to the gym today. Killer. Chest. No voice either. Teach me to overdo it again at the weekend!
> 
> ...


Plenty of "cardio" I assume!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Plenty of "cardio" I assume!


doubt it mate....been married about 3 weeks now, honeymoon period is well over


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> doubt it mate....been married about 3 weeks now, honeymoon period is well over


Speak for yourself Mr! Me and the Mr been together for over 20 years and he STILL ravishes every night..............

well, about once a week and twice at weekends, but the poor sod is knackered!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Speak for yourself Mr! Me and the Mr been together for over 20 years and he STILL ravishes every night..............
> 
> well, about once a week and twice at weekends, *but the poor sod is knackered*!


.....i'll take this as a hint for a bit on the side


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going today anyway Jo....still stressed out yir box?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going today anyway Jo....still stressed out yir box?


I like to think I am chilled, but I know its a lie! You all recovered from the tiff with the Mrs and the boys weekend away?? x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> doubt it mate....been married about 3 weeks now, honeymoon period is well over


Mrs Lbs raped me 7 times yesterday alone mate,Bj is spot on.

What you doing wrong?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> I like to think I am chilled, but I know its a lie! You all recovered from the tiff with the Mrs and the boys weekend away?? x


yeh..was nowt serious! all superb atm  way to book our tickets for next year 



biglbs said:


> Mrs Lbs raped me 7 times yesterday alone mate,Bj is spot on.
> 
> What you doing wrong?


good on ya mate.....personally i had to settle with 3 :lol: but who's counting


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh..was nowt serious! all superb atm  way to book our tickets for next year
> 
> good on ya mate.....personally i had to settle with 3 :lol: but who's counting


...and the truth shall set you free,,,,


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh..was nowt serious! all superb atm  way to book our tickets for next year
> 
> good on ya mate.....personally i had to settle with 3 :lol: but who's counting


Well it appears you and @biglbs are actually...... :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

Not so hot this morning, but still nice and sunny. Had about 10 hours sleep last night and beginning to feel a bit more human. Also getting v excited about our holiday to SA tomorrow. I will return fat and happy!!

Today was cardio central with 3 minutes treadmill, 3 x minute kettle bells - repeat for 40 minutes. Knackering.

I am intending to go to the gym tomorrow as it is legs day, but not looking forward to doms on the plane!

x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Enjoy your holiday BJ  and come back raring to go! (not sure where, but it sounds good lol)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a lovely lovely holiday BlueJ.....stay safe...x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning Jo, have a great holiday pal  cya in 3 weeks x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hope the holidays going well  :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pics of the white bits when ur back


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Back from holiday. Very, very wobbly right now, but I figure, it took nearly three weeks to get wobbly, it will take three weeks to firm up (she says with fingers crossed!!). Had a great time in South Africa. Went on a safari which was both incredible and scary as hell - got extremely close to nature. Ate lots of seafood and meat - they don't tend to go for veg over there, so am looking forward to eating healthily again. Back to the gym tomorrow. I hope you are all thriving and having a wicked summer. Just off to catch up on things. x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

glad you had a nice time. any good pics you could share?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> glad you had a nice time. any good pics you could share?


You sound like @JANIKvonD!! Got lots of lions and elephants if that counts!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> You sound like @JANIKvonD!! Got lots of lions and elephants if that counts!


i actually meant of lions and elephants but feel free to pm away  :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Back from holiday. Very, very wobbly right now, but I figure, it took nearly three weeks to get wobbly, it will take three weeks to firm up (she says with fingers crossed!!). Had a great time in South Africa. Went on a safari which was both incredible and scary as hell - got extremely close to nature. Ate lots of seafood and meat - they don't tend to go for veg over there, so am looking forward to eating healthily again. Back to the gym tomorrow. I hope you are all thriving and having a wicked summer. Just off to catch up on things. x





bluejoanna said:


> You sound like @JANIKvonD!! Got lots of lions and elephants if that counts!


hello Jo  miss me?!

glad u had a good time....thats my kindas holiday!...+ no veg...id get on well with them 

good to cya back x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dont say im not good to ya :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/janikvond-albums-cross-dresser-picture132215-image.html


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> dont say im not good to ya :lol:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/janikvond-albums-cross-dresser-picture132215-image.html


Blimey Mr! Shame that you only require one hand to cover your modesty.... :whistling: Just jesting! x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BLUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :clap: :clap: :clap:

YOU BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK!!!

whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Blimey Mr! Shame that you only require one hand to cover your modesty.... :whistling: Just jesting! x


cheeky b!tch...was tucking it under :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Back from holiday. Very, very wobbly right now, but I figure, it took nearly three weeks to get wobbly, it will take three weeks to firm up (she says with fingers crossed!!). Had a great time in South Africa. Went on a safari which was both incredible and scary as hell - got extremely close to nature. Ate lots of seafood and meat - they don't tend to go for veg over there, so am looking forward to eating healthily again. Back to the gym tomorrow. I hope you are all thriving and having a wicked summer. Just off to catch up on things. x


Welcome back wobbly BJ :thumb: pleased you had a good time  back to reality now and a whole new chapter of your life :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Blimey Mr! Shame that you only require one hand to cover your modesty.... :whistling: Just jesting! x





JANIKvonD said:


> cheeky b!tch...*was tucking it under* :whistling:


lol that's what we all say !  :wink:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All!

First day back to gym. My right arm is currently shaking like mad, so must had worked hard.

Brisk walk on treadmill, then shoulders and triceps.

1 x set of each, followed by a minute cardio (boxing, skipping, tuck jumps etc)

In all did 8 x sets on each with 14 reps per set. At the end we did drop set to failure.

After nearly three weeks off the gym, I could see that I had lost strength, but determined to get it back again. I also stepped on the scales and came in at 9.8 - a gain of about 5lbs...whoops! So this is me now, a new start, renewed determination and will lose the gut as soon as poss.

Have a tops day x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Three weeks to get wobbly would take me six to sort out I recon,not you though,bloody youth!

Nice to see you back me dear x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All!
> 
> First day back to gym. My right arm is currently shaking like mad, so must had worked hard.
> 
> ...


5lb!!!....thats not bad at all!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!

So food still a bit hit and miss, but training hard. Today was legs and I felt every single movement. In spite of long stretches and a massage on the powerplate, I reckon I will suffer tomorrow....

Weighted Walking lunges - 14 reps on each leg

SDSL - 14 reps (had to actually do these in sets of 7 as it was as heavy as fuk for me - about 60k)

Bulgarian split squats with 20k weight on shoulders - 14 reps on each leg

Box Step with 14k db - 14 on each leg (had to reduce the weight on the second set, literally could not hold onto them)

Repeated twice. I was the only one with the trainer so he did it with me and we were both wrecks by the end. It was then a 7 minute hit on the cross trainer and a good stretch and contortion on the powerplate to try and loosen up. My tri's ache today and my legs ache from squatting yesterday, so lord knows how tomorrow will be - Abs and cardio....gulp!

Have a good one x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Three weeks to get wobbly would take me six to sort out I recon,not you though,bloody youth!
> 
> Nice to see you back me dear x


YOUTH???? Love you Big Man!! I will pop by to see how you are doing - I expect you are still shrinking away...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 5lb!!!....thats not bad at all!


Not good either though Janny....it's all wobbly round my tummy and I still seem to be in holiday mode...Me and the OH drank wine last night like it was going out of fashion......Then he kept me awake with his snoring! x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BlueJ...nearly forgot cos you've been away aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs!!!!! soz...still luv you as much though...in fact...twice a smuch...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Not good either though Janny....it's all wobbly round my tummy and I still seem to be in holiday mode...Me and the OH drank wine last night like it was going out of fashion......Then he kept me awake with his snoring! x


lol, p!sh hade. ya do love yir vino tho :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, p!sh hade. ya do love yir vino tho :lol:


I had to read this twice to understand. You are right. Am a complete and utter lush!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> I had to read this twice to understand. You are right. *Am a complete and utter lush*!


you're a lush?...what does that mean?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> you're a lush?...what does that mean?


It means I like my wine too much!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All,

So as predicted, I was walking like John Wayne this morning. Plus my shoulders and tri's are killing me from the previous day. NEVER taking three weeks off again - not worth the pain - and they weren't not long sessions either!

So got to gym this morning and the trainer I was expecting was not there, but a new Strong Man bloke, but the poor sod has an ear infection (gawd knows why he was at work, he could not walk straight). He had already set up a full body circuit, so he set the time and left us to it. Was a sweaty wreck by the end. The session was one minute exercise, followed by one minute of two step step ups...

Shrugs

Shoulder Press

Front Raises

Side Raises

Bicep Curl

Tricep kick back

Crunches on swiss ball

Heavy weight side bends

KB figure of 8

Squats with med ball

Alternate lunges onto stepper

Cue sweat. Was good though and hopefully now fully settled into the routine of getting out of bed and getting my @se back to the gym.

Its the OH Birthday this weekend, so no doubt some massive overindulgence will ensure. Nothing new there then eh! Have a good weekend. x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The hell you did,partner:cowboy:

Gladyou are enjoying the pain once more:thumbup1:xxxxx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> The hell you did,partner:cowboy:
> 
> Gladyou are enjoying the pain once more:thumbup1:xxxxx


Not sure if it could be described as "enjoyable" to be honest...! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Friday nights are a bad idea.....wine o clock....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello!

Had an exceedingly fat weekend (no surprises). It was the OH's B day so it was meals out with friends and waaaaaaaaaaaay too much booze.....Back on it today and back to the gym for tri's and bi's and a bit of cardio.

Have a grand one x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

First cardio sesh for about a month this morning. I asked the trainer to be sensible rather than chucking me on the treadmill til I puked - thankfully, he listened. It was tough and i was sweaty, but did not have the urge to barf - result!

Jogging at 12 kph for 10 minutes

Boxing - 1 minute bursts, jabs, uppercuts and crosses - repeated several times

Body weigh squats

Lunges with shoulder press

Lunges with bicep curls

Step ups

Side steps

grass hoppers

Side planks with arm weights

Star jumps

Felt pretty darn good afterwards, despite rocking the sweaty wreck look. On another note, had a big meeting yesterday and D Day for our new business is 14th Oct. Spent several hours there last night and then spent the rest of the night worrying about how much we need to get done!

Have a corking day x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite ya wee sex pot....u recovered from honeymoon yit?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite ya wee sex pot....u recovered from honeymoon yit?


Hello Birthday boy! Been back a week and it feels like year :confused1: Still, all good this end apart from the weight gain - only 1lb off this week which is not great for Transformation - Looking forward to seeing all the pics of everyone else though x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So another hit of cardio followed by legs. Fab session. Food was good yesterday too (apart from the boiled sweets I chomp on when being waxed - great distraction method!!). All in all, another fine day. x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hello Birthday boy! Been back a week and it feels like year :confused1: Still, all good this end apart from the weight gain - only 1lb off this week which is not great for Transformation - Looking forward to seeing all the pics of everyone else though x


i think its down to the female members now...the lads are just too fukin greedy


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i think its down to the female members now...the lads are just too fukin greedy


I think I must be secretly male, as I am a greedy cow bag too!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So had a very late meeting last night and ended up at the Indian - Had a chicken nagga (v hot, tomato chilli based curry) with steamed rice, so not too bad. But ate too late and had a couple of glasses of wine to wind down, whoops!

Did not get home til nearly midnight, crawled into bed and up and out at half six. Today was cardio and abs. It hurt. I sweated. I have a horrible feeling I reeked of curry. Soooooo attractive - not!

Have a tops day x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> So had a very late meeting last night and ended up at the Indian - Had a chicken nagga (v hot, tomato chilli based curry) with steamed rice, so not too bad. But ate too late and had a couple of glasses of wine to wind down, whoops!
> 
> Did not get home til nearly midnight, crawled into bed and up and out at half six. Today was cardio and abs. It hurt. I sweated. *I have a horrible feeling I reeked of curry*. Soooooo attractive - not!
> 
> Have a tops day x


lmfao.....niiiice x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lmfao.....niiiice x


I thought so too :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So was working all weekend, pulling pints at my mates beer festival - was good fun. Did not indulge in the beer, but had a massive fat juicy cheeseburger as payment - whoops!

Back at the gym this morning, legs were trained, and bizarrely I fear my calves will feel it tomorrow.......Still, was good - between each leg set we either did 12 x decline sit ups, or 12 x leg raises on the pull up machine...Was hot and sweaty and thoroughly enjoyed it. Tomorrow is HIIT training....I requested it to try and shift some recently piled on belly fat.....Need to up the old HIIT a bit...

Have a good one x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So its a whole new start for me. I left my job on Friday and I have seven weeks until opening date at our new wine bar and kitchen. Am giddy with excitement! I have started as I mean to go on though - Was up at six, got to gym and had a fasted full body work out. I am determined to lose the tummy chub before opening. I want to be in peak fitness and to look haaaawt (yes am vain too, but there will be loads of pics in the paper!).

Excuse the chub and white-ness!! Pls excuse the duplicate pics....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

What tummy chub ? looks to me as if you've a dose of the @Flubs lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning BJ! looking fukin great to me pal. it's funny how you've changed.....before the comp you'd NEVER stick pics up. a new found confidence!....u can thank me with sexual favours


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning BJ! looking fukin great to me pal. it's funny how you've changed.....before the comp you'd NEVER stick pics up. a new found confidence!....u can thank me with sexual favours


Ah Janny, tempting tho your offer is, you live in Jocksville, which is too far away.... 

@Greshie -you know us women are never satisfied, with anything, ever!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Ah Janny, tempting tho your offer is, you live in Jocksville, *which is too far away*....
> 
> @Greshie -you know us women are never satisfied, with anything, ever!!


meet ya half way?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> meet ya half way?


Just berluddie lololol cheekypAnts.....always a trier right? Haha.....awwweeee...bless ya .....:laugh:

Bluejay.....that is a cracking cracking pic of your delt and bicep missis....bloop in brilliant! Well done.....I feel proud of you.....and tempted to copycat tat in my journal, except I think yours looks better than mine at the mo......so actually want to go pft.....but I luv ya too much so gotta stick with the proud thing...hehehe......

Gonna look up to see how far Suffolk is away from me........could be a trip to celebrate the opening of your gaff.......hehe.....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

@Flubs - You are an eejit! Come to Suffolk tho my love - open invitation x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

looking rally good there BJ, echo the others what tummy chub????


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Just berluddie lololol cheekypAnts.....always a trier right? Haha.....awwweeee...bless ya .....:laugh:
> 
> Bluejay.....that is a cracking cracking pic of your delt and bicep missis....bloop in brilliant! Well done.....I feel proud of you.....and tempted to copycat tat in my journal, except I think yours looks better than mine at the mo......so actually want to go pft.....but I luv ya too much so gotta stick with the proud thing...hehehe......
> 
> Gonna look up to see how far Suffolk is away from me........could be a trip to celebrate the opening of your gaff.......hehe.....


get yir erse oot


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> get yir erse oot


.....errrrrrrrr???? nope... 

Morning BlueJ...how are you mi dear? busy as anything I would imagine....hope you have a good day missis...beeeeg hugs...x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin jo, fuk u disapeppered too?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all, i am here and working my arris off both at the gym and at new business set up. loads to do, but really enjoying it. The strong man trainer who normally trains us had an accident on Sunday, he was at a comp and somehow managed to drop a 19 stone railway sleeper onto his forearm. Poor sod has badly broken it and has a metal plate in it now. Training and strong men stuff is what he lives and breathes, so my heart bleeds....

In the meantime, some gnarly South African is training us this week. He is killing me with cardio, but seems to take great pleasure in it. Tosser!

Right - better run, got docs appointment - woke up with conjunctivitis this morning. SUCH an attractive look......

Have a grand one x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning all, i am here and working my arris off both at the gym and at new business set up. loads to do, but really enjoying it. The strong man trainer who normally trains us had an accident on Sunday, he was at a comp and somehow managed to drop a 19 stone railway sleeper onto his forearm. Poor sod has badly broken it and has a metal plate in it now. Training and strong men stuff is what he lives and breathes, so my heart bleeds....
> 
> In the meantime, some gnarly South African is training us this week. He is killing me with cardio, but seems to take great pleasure in it. Tosser!
> 
> ...


 :devil2:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Janny, Janny Janny - only you could make conjunctivitis sound naughty! Bl00dy painful.......x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Janny, Janny Janny - only you could make conjunctivitis sound naughty! Bl00dy painful.......x


that was a test Jo....flubs wont know wtf is going on with that one. but u got it rite away! dirty b!tch :lol:

hope the doc sorts ya out pal x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Jo,looking good in here as usual!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hi Jo,looking good in here as usual!


Hey Big Man - Thanks SOOOO much for popping by. Good to know you still think of us - we always thing of you..... :clap:

Hope life is treating you well and the family is doing great.

Hugs x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All!!

So despite being self employed since Monday, I have dragged my @rse to the gym every morning this week at half six - Need to establish a routine and stick to it, or I will become a total fat barsteward!

Today's sesh was knackering. HIIT Sprints on the treadmill (16 kph), then a minute of (sorry in advance of explanation!) Bar bell weight lifting (3 x movements, one was floor to waist, waist to chest, then overhead and back down again). Then a minute of KB swings/squats, then a minute of DB flyes, OH and Chest Press (one motion). Then back on treadmill and repeat. Only had 10 seconds rest inbetween each set. Honestly thought I might puke after the last treadmill sprint. Then to finish us off, we went outside and had a nice jog down the road, only to be instructed to sprint back up the hill. The man is an animal!

So felt good (once the urge to barf had gone).

Oh yes, went to docs @JANIKvonD, and am fully dosed up with eye drops - look like i have been punched in one eye - such a lovely look!

Thanks for dropping by x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All!!
> 
> So despite being self employed since Monday, I have dragged my @rse to the gym every morning this week at half six - Need to establish a routine and stick to it, or I will become a total fat barsteward!
> 
> ...


sesh sounds brutal!

what did he say caused it?....mt mate got clap in the eye before & was in hosp for a week.....just saying :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> sesh sounds brutal!
> 
> what did he say caused it?....mt mate got clap in the eye before & was in hosp for a week.....just saying :lol:


I can safely say I have not got clap in my eye you filthy beggar! The doctor was lady and said there are two types, either bacterial (caught from unknown source :thumbdown: ) or viral which is usually related to general well being and stress...... Is is possible I wonder to catch thru mucky Scottish men via the internet..... :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> I can safely say I have not got clap in my eye you filthy beggar! The doctor was lady and said there are two types, either bacterial (caught from unknown source :thumbdown: ) or viral which is usually related to general well being and stress...... Is is possible I wonder to catch thru *mucky Scottish men *via the internet..... :whistling:


bit harsh.


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mucky scottish men I'm very offended .


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ian73 said:


> Mucky scottish men I'm very offended .


howz yir erse fir cok dabs the day?


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> howz yir erse fir cok dabs the day?


Lol... Nay wunnur


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> bit harsh.


Not really.....Truth hurts eh Janny......


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Not really.....Truth hurts eh Janny......


not as much as ur cok dabs will


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ok ok .....ill tone it down :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ok ok .....ill tone it down :lol:


Aw don't! My training is dull, its only your crass sexual innuendo's that keep people reading lol x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Aw don't! My training is dull, its only your crass sexual innuendo's that keep people reading lol x


its about 1000:1 male to female in here....i doubt my boabs drawing THAT much attention to you're journo (altho it's the only reason @Flubs come in). like id change anyway 

hows life with the hubby going anyway....too early for a bit on the side?  :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Aw don't! My training is dull, its only your crass sexual innuendo's that keep people reading lol x


Not true BlueJ....I luv ya missis and I always read...as for cheekypAnts.....humph! Seems like his boaby's in trouble at the mo...lolol...

Your new trainer sounds like a right beast! I like him already..:laugh: ..I'm wishing you everything good for your new venture BlueJ...would help you out if I was nearer...for free.......and I promise I wouldn't have been sneakily taking a wee dram every times passed the bar.....

I SOOOOOO WOULD! :lol: :lol: I would be like mrs overall crossed with a drunk frank spencer...:laugh: perfect employee...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Not true BlueJ....I luv ya missis and I always read...as for cheekypAnts.....humph! Seems like his boaby's in trouble at the mo...lolol...
> 
> Your new trainer sounds like a right beast! I like him already..:laugh: ..I'm wishing you everything good for your new venture BlueJ...would help you out if I was nearer...for free.......and I promise I wouldn't have been sneakily taking a wee dram every times passed the bar.....
> 
> I SOOOOOO WOULD! :lol: :lol: I would be like *mrs overall crossed with a drunk frank spencer*...:laugh: perfect employee...


Sound pretty freaking perfect to me Flubs - With your legs, lets pop you in a mini skirt and let the locals start ogling - This time next year, we'll be millionaires!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Was trained this morning by...............a female............first time ever. She was harsh. Body weight exercises until I thought I would have to punch her to make her stop. All good now though.

Happy Friday all x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oooooohhh....a female trainer...hahahahah.....much much harder...no escape...well done...have a great weekend missis...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Big Man - Thanks SOOOO much for popping by. Good to know you still think of us - we always thing of you..... :clap:
> 
> Hope life is treating you well and the family is doing great.
> 
> Hugs x


Everything is getting back to normal here now,thank God for that,off to caravan too this week,much love,keep this training going you!xxx


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Everything is getting back to normal here now,thank God for that,off to caravan too this week,much love,keep this training going you!xxx


Heya baiggie, miss you fella. Got a new journal going now so hit me up if you are ever in the vicinity of it 

BJ, you rock xx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Heya baiggie, miss you fella. Got a new journal going now so hit me up if you are ever in the vicinity of it
> 
> BJ, you rock xx


For that Mr B4PJS, have a mahoosive hug and errrr, a bacon sandwich - surely you can eat vicariously thru t'interweb??? x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin, ma wee sex pot. have a braw weekend x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Pop pickers!

So hope you are wrapped up against the sudden temperature drop. The much beloved has informed that "heating does not come on until October".....er, I suspect I will win that argument!!

So training has continued - I had proper Monday blues yesterday, training was hard and I did not enjoy it at all. Today though is a whole new day and I was up with the larks and had a beasting back session followed by some HIIT and have hit the ground running today. Feeling chuffed and refreshed. Long may it continue.

Yesterday we had a photo shoot thing yesterday for our business, it was all food, cakes, platters and other such lovely stuff - I managed to resist the cakes, but they are talking to me today - Am tempted to take them up to the builders up the road, just to get them out of my way!

Right, things to see, people to do. x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Legs session this morning. Was brutal. Already know that serious doms are on the cards for tomorrow. Love leg sessions, apart from hack squats. They are painful! Food is still a bit hit and miss, I did hve some cake yesterday, but its not the end of the world. Just need to remove the rest of the stuff from the house....even the builders have had their fill....

Have a great one x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Legs session this morning. Was brutal. Already know that serious doms are on the cards for tomorrow. Love leg sessions, apart from hack squats. They are painful! Food is still a bit hit and miss, I did hve some cake yesterday, but its not the end of the world. Just need to remove the rest of the stuff from the house....even the builders have had their fill....
> 
> Have a great one x


what cake was it?

I just had a cup cake  was so yummy home made


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> what cake was it?
> 
> I just had a cup cake  was so yummy home made


Was Victoria Sponge, made with home made apricot jam, but there are brownies, lemon drizzle and a ginger cake left over.....must.......resist.......x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Was Victoria Sponge, made with home made apricot jam, but there are brownies, lemon drizzle and a ginger cake left over.....must.......resist.......x


eeeek id have to run off in fear of scoffing the lot! 

must&#8230;..resist&#8230;&#8230;ah fk it


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

GIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR CAKE!!!

OH! soz...did I type that out loud perchance?.....drooooool...

morning BlueJ...busy gal 

keep going and am vewwy vewwy impressed with your training...I'd better move my butt! hahahaaha...have a good day..


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> GIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR CAKE!!!
> 
> OH! soz...did I type that out loud perchance?.....drooooool...
> 
> ...


Thanks Flubbers - I don't lift weights half as heavy as you, but its hard enough for me to make some pretty unattractive grunting sounds....how the boys resist me is anyone's guess..... :whistling:

I have been reading your journal as always, your workouts are mental - you have the stamina of a warrior!! Am impressed, but also a little bit frightened, I reckon you could seriously kick some behind.....happy boxing! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Legs session this morning. Was brutal. Already know that serious doms are on the cards for tomorrow. Love leg sessions, apart from hack squats. They are painful! Food is still a bit hit and miss, I did hve some cake yesterday, but its not the end of the world. Just need to remove the rest of the stuff from the house....even the builders have had their fill....
> 
> Have a great one x


That sounds like fun,especialy the cake,if you eat the cake before of straight after a workout it will do less harm,unless you train fasted:cool:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all!

So the weeks are flying by, but the good news is that I am up even earlier than when I was employed. This morning it was cash forecasts that had me awake at half five. So up and out to the gym. Today was cardio - Abs and Treadmill. Three minute bursts of each. Knackering, sweaty and fun. Legs are freaking killing me after yesterday's session, and back is sore from Monday, but all in all has been an excellent week.

The trainer this morning was talking about about supplements for fat loss, ie, CLA, raspberry ketone etc. Happy to try anything that won't make me go all spazzy and spaced out, but not sure if I want to go down that road as my diet is not nailed 100% of the time..ANy thoughts? Anyway, got home and the OH was not at work, so boiled eggs for breakfast - v v v nice with dippy soldiers.

Right, list writing is required. Laters tata's x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi BlueJ...I tried CLA but it didn't make a jot of difference to me...I know it's different for everyone though...if you have any success please let me know okay?..lol....

Have a great weekend..x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hi BlueJ...I tried CLA but it didn't make a jot of difference to me...I know it's different for everyone though...if you have any success please let me know okay?..lol....
> 
> Have a great weekend..x


Cheers Flubbers - Still have not got round to getting any - just so darn busy at the moment. GOt home at lunchtime to find the other half and a photographer with loads of delish food for pics for the website......Seared Tuna with mango salsa, creamy seafood stew, chunky beef chilli, Chicken livers in marsala cream sauce and seared scallops.....Fat barstewards were scoffing the lot! I put my foot down and face planted the pan - man alive, the OH may be a miserable old knacker, but he can cook up a lovely storm. I love him. Totally!!

I am still training tho - its total damage limitation at the moment, but putting in every effort - felt extremely sick after circuits this morning, but its all good!

x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

wheres the food porn pics then? i've ate nothing but blackpool rock all day pmsl.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> wheres the food porn pics then? i've ate nothing but blackpool rock all day pmsl.


You asked for it Janny....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh yes - I also trained chest and tri's today. Pumped right up. Jarred my knee yesterday (not built for jumping over steppers!). Business planning today...and money talking....gulp! Have a top one x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Bj busy as usual I see,lookin good too...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> You asked for it Janny....
> 
> View attachment 136185
> View attachment 136186
> ...


Hi can i have the address plz Im hungry lol

Looks amazing


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning all!
> 
> So the weeks are flying by, but the good news is that I am up even earlier than when I was employed. This morning it was cash forecasts that had me awake at half five. So up and out to the gym. Today was cardio - Abs and Treadmill. Three minute bursts of each. Knackering, sweaty and fun. Legs are freaking killing me after yesterday's session, and back is sore from Monday, but all in all has been an excellent week.
> 
> ...





Flubs said:


> Hi BlueJ...I tried CLA but it didn't make a jot of difference to me...I know it's different for everyone though...if you have any success please let me know okay?..lol....
> 
> Have a great weekend..x


cla is useless. scientifically you might get some sort of fat loss but you would not be able to judge that until you had been using the supplement 12 months + lol

Best natural fat burners are probably something like Green Tea Capsules with L-carnatine I would recommend them definitely. proven to work! Rasberry Ketones STAY AWAY if that person is advising them they are clueless :/


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> cla is useless. scientifically you might get some sort of fat loss but you would not be able to judge that until you had been using the supplement 12 months + lol
> 
> Best natural fat burners are probably something like *Green Tea Capsules with L-carnatine* I would recommend them definitely. proven to work! Rasberry Ketones STAY AWAY if that person is advising them they are clueless :/


THanks Sam and also for the reps - Will look into the above - I drink a fair amount of green tea anyway, just need to steer clear of the wine, as we all know, it is my downfall...x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> THanks Sam and also for the reps - Will look into the above - I drink a fair amount of green tea anyway, just need to steer clear of the wine, as we all know, it is my downfall...x


tbh the best fat burner is diet lol unless you use proper drugs  .

Try running a good vitamin like Opti Women, a good fish oil like Eskimo Caps (2-3caps a day) and Vitamin C.

Try Vitamin C at 3000mg ED for a few weeks with plenty of water.

Also i have found a good digestive tablet like Solgar Digester enzymes work a treat to stop bloating and help with digestion. They are awesome.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> You asked for it Janny....
> 
> View attachment 136185
> View attachment 136186
> ...


the hubby cooked all that?!....if i wasnt blessed with this boaby...id be feeling pretty insecure rite now :turned:

fuk that looks good tho


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Morning BJ, some good food you got going on there. You gonna be having a UKM discount when you open ya new place?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> the hubby cooked all that?!....if i wasnt blessed with this boaby...id be feeling pretty insecure rite now :turned:
> 
> fuk that looks good tho


He is also blessed in the boaby department......


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Morning BJ, some good food you got going on there. You gonna be having a UKM discount when you open ya new place?


Morning PJ!

I can assure you if any UK-M friends want to visit, and discounts will be given.......provided you are all cutting.... :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> He is also blessed in the boaby department......


pics


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> pics


You are sick. Not pimping out my husband...........well, how much will you offer for pics......:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> You are sick. Not pimping out my husband...........well, *how much will you offer for pics*......:laugh:


pics for pics


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

& yes.....yes i am


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey BlueJ...those pics look ace! If I go out to eat I get in a total strop if the food comes out looking like a bag of shoite....I like it to look good before I start dropping it down me t-shirt thank you very much....:laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> You asked for it Janny....
> 
> View attachment 136185
> View attachment 136186
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the lovely foodie comments - At present the kitchen in our new place has a kaput fridge, a dusty old aga and some rather dirty looking water coming out of the taps - trust me, in four weeks it will look better (she says with everything crossed).

Today was back and biceps. I get massive arm pumps at the moment, to the point where I look like a complete dork, staring at them in the gym mirrors, thinking "what the hell..." - they go down again pretty soon afterwards, but I kinda like em..Had a meeting with the money lady today, so things are progressing and I am feeling pretty positive. Diet is still iffy, but work outs are hard and meeting my friend for a yomp in an hour or two to clear the old cobwebs. All in all, today is a good one! Hope you are cooking on gas x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks for all the lovely foodie comments - At present the kitchen in our new place has a kaput fridge, a dusty old aga and some rather dirty looking water coming out of the taps - trust me, in four weeks it will look better (she says with everything crossed).
> 
> Today was back and biceps. I get massive arm pumps at the moment, to the point where I look like a complete dork, staring at them in the gym mirrors, thinking "what the hell..." - they go down again pretty soon afterwards, but I kinda like em..Had a meeting with the money lady today, so things are progressing and I am feeling pretty positive. Diet is still iffy, but work outs are hard and meeting my friend for a yomp in an hour or two to clear the old cobwebs. All in all, today is a good one! Hope you are cooking on gas x


U write certain stuff in you're updates JUST to see if I bite, I recon, Jo!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know what you mean.................... :whistling:

ALthough, I promise it is how I talk, but when I write them in down in here I now know (because you have corrupted me) what you will pick up on.....I am thinking "dirty water", "pump" and "yomp" are certain words that popped out for you......filthy mind young man!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> I don't know what you mean.................... :whistling:
> 
> ALthough, I promise it is how I talk, but when I write them in down in here I now know (because you have corrupted me) what you will pick up on.....I am thinking "dirty water", "pump" and "yomp" are certain words that popped out for you......filthy mind young man!


Was actually the 'meeting a mate to clear the cobwebs' that caught my eye, haha.

Note to self *Jo is not ready yet*


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So had the best/hardest leg session to date today. Drop sets and supersets. The man was pure evil, but I think I love him. Tomorrow will be interesting as getting home and getting up the stairs to shower was exceedingly painful. We had a proper stretch session afterwards too, but I fear I will be suffering tomorrow.

Got a busy day today - seeing computer man at nine, seeing a chef later on, and then off to see my folks who just got back from hols, my bro is imparting some v sad family news to them today, so will go and hold some hands. Something I am dreading, but got to be strong.

Hope everyone has a fabulous day! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Abs today......my legs hurt more than my abs, but amazingly the doms were not as bad as I had feared...... Abs was lots of crunches, side bends, twists, planks etc.

Dinner last night was bangers and mash - whoops! We had a really good meeting with another restaurant to bounce off ideas and it ended up four glasses of wine later...lord, it was hard getting up this morning! Today is paperwork and research and getting prices for kitchen equipment, that and meeting the electricians....Then I think a pair of new boots - cannot afford it, but my current ones are falling to bits. Happy Friday one and all x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

enjoy your footwear shopping!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

MOrning!! Have been a busy bee, but training continues at pace!

Yesterday was legs, was not as painful as last week, but still fairly sore this morning. Only managed 4 hours kip last night, and up and out for an abs session this morning. Got there and no one else turned up, so got a bit worried as it was body builder gnarly South African trainer. He ended up training with me which was great, painful but rewarding. Glad I went as it woke me up and made me feel marginally less guilty about dinner last night!!

No time for shoe shopping yet, I think it will have to be a home delivery service at this rate.....

Happy Wednesday peeps x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Monday all.

So not been on line too much lately, well not fun stuff anyway, but still training and drinking wine like its going out of fashion, just in case you were worried. Had a weekend away with a couple of girlfriends this weekend. We basically house-sat for someone, but it was just SOOOOO nice to get away from everything for a a couple of days. No wine bar chatter, no "discussions" about workmen, money etc. Just some proper belly laughs with my besties. A right tonic. Back today, all refreshed. I have written my "to do" list and I have already crossed off all the little things, so some spreadsheet work to do and jobs a goodun!

The trainer qualified yesterday as a Kettlebell instructor, so we did that this morning and frankly I am fooked - 37 exercises in 50 minutes - Yep, I wanted to puke!

Right, must crack on. Thanks for reading x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hi jo! nice to hear you had a restful weekend. nothing better than being able to properly chillax 

kettlebells are a killer! have you tried vipr? thats even worse lol.

hope all is well


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That was a good workout then,now put the kettle on!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pudding? I mean pardon? 37 excercises in 50 mins?

Oh lawwwwd! Now I wanna puke....:laugh: well done.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Pudding? I mean pardon? 37 excercises in 50 mins?
> 
> Oh lawwwwd! Now I wanna puke....:laugh: well done.....


talking about pudding, I had homemade apple crumble (with apples from my garden) for tea 

just saying


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Home made apple crumble...phwoaaaarrrrrr.....yum yum! You teaser.... 

Morning BlueJ...have a great day missis...x. Bet you ached like a proper achey thing the day after? Errr...please tell me you did.....snicker snicker.....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Home made apple crumble...phwoaaaarrrrrr.....yum yum! You teaser....
> 
> Morning BlueJ...have a great day missis...x. Bet you ached like a proper achey thing the day after? Errr...please tell me you did.....snicker snicker.....


I did ache, but not too badly......But woe is me, we had cardio Tuesday this morning, running with legs weights, rowing races, planks with weight bags balanced on your back, and step ups, did I not mention step ups....there were thousands of them. Compared to the other girls today I felt like a useless fat knacker! I decided on the way home not eat bread for October, then got home to be greeted by the smell of grilling bacon and so had a bacon sarnie - talk about epic fail!! I am off on a licensing course today, so i have my satchel polished and have an apple for the teacher.........ha ha!

Have a great Tuesday!! x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> I did ache, but not too badly......But woe is me, we had cardio Tuesday this morning, running with legs weights, rowing races, planks with weight bags balanced on your back, and step ups, did I not mention step ups....there were thousands of them. Compared to the other girls today I felt like a useless fat knacker! * I decided on the way home not eat bread for October, then got home to be greeted by the smell of grilling bacon and so had a bacon sarnie *- talk about epic fail!! I am off on a licensing course today, so i have my satchel polished and have an apple for the teacher.........ha ha!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!! x


 :lol: superb. deff rubbing off on you........ (que you're dirty mind kicking in).  lol

have a good ane x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: superb. deff rubbing off on you........ (que you're dirty mind kicking in).  lol
> 
> have a good ane x


you is one weird bitch Janny - WTF - sorry - i just feel feel dead superior x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bacon butties......yum yum....well BlueJ...as has proved in the past, we have much in common...I decided to "off" the bread for October and this very afternoon tucked into a big slice of toast, you know, one of those left handed ones.....sigh....it's my downfall, along with crisps, pies, chips and .....and...well....nearly everything...:laugh:

Hope the licencing course goes okay for you....x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Bacon butties......yum yum....well BlueJ...as has proved in the past, we have much in common...I decided to "off" the bread for October and this very afternoon tucked into a big slice of toast, you know, one of those left handed ones.....sigh....it's my downfall, along with crisps, pies, chips and .....and...well....nearly everything...:laugh:
> 
> Hope the licencing course goes okay for you....x


At least you didn't burn it this time (the toast ! )


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

MOrning all,

I was awake on and off from two this morning and really cannot get my @rse in gear this morning......I even sacked off the gym.....I may have to go in daylight hours later shudder - I already feel sorry for the other gym members! Nothing to do with the wine consumed last night - honest guv!!

More bread failure - today is boiled eggs and a crusty roll. I am NEVER considering giving up anything again, the minute I decide I am not going eat something, I start chowing down like its going our of fashion.......

Happy Wednesday x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> MOrning all,
> 
> I was awake on and off from two this morning and really cannot get my @rse in gear this morning......I even sacked off the gym.....I may have to go in daylight hours later shudder - I already feel sorry for the other gym members! Nothing to do with the wine consumed last night - honest guv!!
> 
> ...


give up meat & veg then. when's you're new place opening?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha bacon butty! best thing ive read all morning


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> give up meat & veg then. when's you're new place opening?


OMG Mr VD - My mind has turned to filth again! You have certain knack for it!! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha bacon butty! best thing ive read all morning


It was worth it though  the eggs this morning were cooked to perfection too - I was going to take a pic, but was too busy eating...... x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> OMG Mr VD - My mind has turned to filth again! You have certain knack for it!! x


 :lol: comin off the meat might be a tough 1 for u tbf. new place...opens.....when! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: comin off the meat might be a tough 1 for u tbf. new place...opens.....when! x


Ha ha - you might have to go onto @Flubs Naughty Step!! Place due to open 28th October.......gulp! Excited and cacking it at the same time!!

x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha - you might have to go onto @Flubs Naughty Step!! Place due to open 28th October.......gulp! Excited and cacking it at the same time!!
> 
> x


that's pretty close - all going to plan so far?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> that's pretty close - all going to plan so far?


Not really! Feel like i am flying by the seat of my pants at the moment. All a bit stressful and no income either - we are moving too.......I am overcompensating on the food and wine front as always, but heck, it will be alright on the night....I hope!!

x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Not really! Feel like i am flying by the seat of my pants at the moment. All a bit stressful and no income either - we are moving too.......I am overcompensating on the food and wine front as always, but heck, it will be alright on the night....I hope!!
> 
> x


<HUGS> it will be fine.. make lots of lists and work through them - my oh thinks i'm ocd about them, but they do work


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha - you might have to go onto @Flubs Naughty Step!! Place due to open 28th October.......gulp! Excited and cacking it at the same time!!
> 
> x


I just watched Mrs Lbs slip the meat into a nice warm one,there is no finer sight Tbh

Should be ready in an hour and a half...I love rib! :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha - you might have to go onto @[Redacted] Naughty Step!! Place due to open 28th October.......gulp! Excited and cacking it at the same time!!
> 
> x


you, moi darlin' will shine like a diamond, shine like a diamond...la la laaa laaaa......blahhhhhhh blaaahhhhhh....


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello my lovers!

So was up with the larks this morning and headed over to the gym at half six. Trainer put us through a full body power plate class. I dare any one of you to do one of the classes and tell me its for girls/wusses/poofs/lightweights etc etc (delete as applicable). It was haaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrddd. Felt pain. A lot of it. Not injury pain, but burning, faaaarrrk this is hard pain... Still it was all over in 40 minutes and I was back home eating bread within 20 mins!!

Today is catering equipment comparison day. It is only half nine and I have already lost the will to live. I am going to be forever poor. It is a very expensive business, still, fortunately, at this stage, it is not my money, but only my time....

Hope you all are having a fabulous week. x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

what is "catering equipment comparison" - surely a pot is a pot is a pot or a knife is a knife - just a bit more heavy duty?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> what is "catering equipment comparison" - surely a pot is a pot is a pot or a knife is a knife - just a bit more heavy duty?


Well you would think so Rykers! But no, there are about 50 million different types of stuff, and that is just one catalog - it is mind numbing!! Then I keep getting all carried away as there are LOADS of new fangled kitchen gadgets that I know we don't need, but I keep thinking perhaps we should get one....You know, just in case......x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Well you would think so Rykers! But no, there are about 50 million different types of stuff, and that is just one catalog - it is mind numbing!! Then I keep getting all carried away as there are LOADS of new fangled kitchen gadgets that I know we don't need, but I keep thinking perhaps we should get one....You know, just in case......x


lol - know what you mean about gadgets, we've got loads we've used a couple of times then put away - never to be seen again..

I guess go for good quality basics and add IF you need something. From what i've seen in the past it's making sure you've got enough of things so you don't have to keep 'washing stuff up'...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All!

So its all been kicking off on here! Blimey. All seems to be a bit of a storm in a tea cup to be honest. Best ignored.

Trained legs today. Plenty of BB Squats, hack squats, leg press, calf raises and lunges, lunges and more lunges.... Got a tasting tomorrow morning for a wedding in December, so a bit more paperwork, then the old pastry goods will be made.....Gawd - will the food ever end...NO!!!

Happy Friday all x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All!
> 
> So its all been kicking off on here! Blimey. All seems to be a bit of a storm in a tea cup to be honest. Best ignored.
> 
> ...


nice session good luck getting off the toilet tomorrow 

how is everything coming together with the business?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Its getting there Sam. Have been so busy and want to open in four weeks but the place still resembles a building site, but all the folks onsite keep assuring me it will come together very quickly....gulp! Not convinced but it has to open soon or we will be homeless!! Still training a lot though - it really helps with the general routine and general well being too! Hope everything is good with you and that the food bill is not too horrific!! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Its getting there Sam. Have been so busy and want to open in four weeks but the place still resembles a building site, but all the folks onsite keep assuring me it will come together very quickly....gulp! Not convinced but it has to open soon or we will be homeless!! Still training a lot though - it really helps with the general routine and general well being too! Hope everything is good with you and that the food bill is not too horrific!! x


its amazing how quickly something comes together if you have planned and get the base right. everything falls in to place!

ye food bill is ok at the moment +_+ lol decided to budget myself!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Its getting there Sam. Have been so busy and want to open in four weeks but the place still resembles a building site, but all the folks onsite keep assuring me it will come together very quickly....gulp! Not convinced but it has to open soon or we will be homeless!! Still training a lot though - it really helps with the general routine and general well being too! Hope everything is good with you and that the food bill is not too horrific!! x


The finishing off a refurbishment can be very quick .... otherwise there's always a tent in the back garden


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

@Greshie - you are a total rock star!! Thanks for the positive vibes xxxx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So another weekend is over, full of overindulgence!! Got to gym this morning and my two gym buddies failed to show, so it was solo abs. Was good, but have a feeling I will ache like a beeeaaatch tomorrow. Speaking of tomorrow - it is going to be a legs day so may well be unable to walk.....sweet!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning again! When did suddenly turn to Autumn? So training on my own again this morning. Power legs - wtf?? Turns out it is lots leg exercises on the power plate. It went a little like this:

1 x minute full body weight squats

1 x minute forward lunges with 10K dbs on right leg

1 x minute full body weight squats

1 x minute full body weight squats on left leg

1 x minute calf raises with 10K dbs on right leg

1 x minute full body weight squats

1 x minute calf raises with 10K dbs on right leg

You get the pattern. Gawd knows how many squats I did, I was positively purple by the end of it, and if I don't have a better @rse soon I shall get implants - scrap that - I won't - too wussy!! Was a great session, went on for 45 minutes and finished on Mountain climbers, then squats. I was going to have an "office" day today, but think that a day at the desk may actually finish me off!!

Have a grand day and cheers for reading x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

still going strong pal? everyones journo's are quiet atm!.....i think its that time of year where everyone takes a step back from the summer/ trimming period & plans there winter game plan etc. im cruising ATM & just prepping myself for the winter bulk...thats the reason im quite quiet on the forum just now....give myself a breather & come back with a fresh head & raring to go!

anyway,...as u were x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Weird - I was just in your journal doing exactly the same thing!! x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Weird - I was just in your journal doing exactly the same thing!! x


haha, noticed you'd been in there after i posted that^

dirtymindsthinkalike :devil2:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good session there BJ :thumb: .... very mild here at the moment but the leaves are turning and the days are getting shorter .... oh well!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ullo blueJ.....we have power plates in my gym but they are like alien things to me, I stare at them, and watch people doing all sortsa stuff on em, hee hee...but have no clue how they work, and they even have instructions on the wall....doh!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> ullo blueJ.....we have power plates in my gym but they are like alien things to me, I stare at them, and watch people doing all sortsa stuff on em, hee hee...but have no clue how they work, and they even have instructions on the wall....doh!


Hiya FLubsie!! Don't bother with the instructions on the wall, apart from the stretches. People think that by simply holding a position on the plate will make a difference. If only eh - I would sit and eat a cheeseburger on em if I thought it would help (in my dreams!!). We do a lot of jumping on and off them, weights and body weight exercises. I was so hot and sweaty yesterday even my upper lip bit was purple, it looked as though I had a weird sort of tache....not the look I usually aim for, but heck - it could catch on!! Hope life is treating you well - hugs x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Good session there BJ :thumb: .... very mild here at the moment but the leaves are turning and the days are getting shorter .... oh well!


Hey there Gresh Man - Thanks for your lovely comments. It has got colder here today. And all of a sudden it is pitch black at half six in the morning, soon it will be the time of year where I have to scrape the ice off the screen before going to the gym - I do not relish that thought at all!! Hope you are well and not working too hard. x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, noticed you'd been in there after i posted that^
> 
> *dirtymindsthinkalike* :devil2:


I have no idea what you mean...... :whistling: x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning All,

So I have been deserted by my fellow gym buddies this week, so it was just me and the trainer.....again. Today was biceps and triceps - lots of super sets and swearing. My right arm is so much bigger than my left arm, but I have decided to rock the lopsided look. My legs and waist are aching a lot today after the weeks efforts so far. I somehow just need to control the food intake. It is currently a total disaster area. I know it will be better when I am in a better routine, so am trying my best and failing too. I will continue attempting to be good anyway!! Have a good one x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo blueJ...well my left arm is bigger than my right arm so really...they could jam us together like one of those cut and shut cars things?..hee heee...and we'd make one even person...:laugh: and...not to be too "im right there with you honey" sort of thing...my food intake is just plain stupid at the moment, and as I'm lolling about quite a bit at the moment it's not helping matters...hahahaha....durrrrrr..

Willpower, willpower, wherefore art thou willpower.....as that play goes......cough.. :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning All,
> 
> So I have been deserted by my fellow gym buddies this week, so it was just me and the trainer.....again. Today was biceps and triceps - lots of super sets and swearing. My right arm is so much bigger than my left arm, but I have decided to rock the lopsided look. My legs and waist are aching a lot today after the weeks efforts so far. I somehow just need to control the food intake. It is currently a total disaster area. I know it will be better when I am in a better routine, so am trying my best and failing too. I will continue attempting to be good anyway!! Have a good one x


You could end up looking like a fiddler crab:lol:

I hope everything is good at work for you,have you opened yet or not?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I always start with my non dominant side - so left arm first then right...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning - Blowing a gale down here today. Started packing our house up too...We will be moving in at the Wine Bar in the next 10 days, scary and sad. The husband keeps chucking everything away to get out of packing, I feel strangely sentimental. We have lived here for 12 years. We are only going up the road, but I love this house. Anyway, we are only renting it, and when we have a franchise of hugely successful wine bars, we may be able to afford to live here again!!

Training was weird this morning. The fire alarm was going off the whole time which was very distracting. There was a new lass today, she was soooo Scottish I could barely understand her. She is new to the area and was a bit lost. So it was a bit of cross training and general all over powerplates. Felt a bit unsatisfactory if I am honest. Tomorrow is circuit training. Tonight though I have the olds round for dinner, so it will be chicken liver and chorizo with masarla sauce for starters, followed by jerk chicken with rice and beans. Yep - food intake still crap!!

Happy Thursday x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning - Blowing a gale down here today. Started packing our house up too...We will be moving in at the Wine Bar in the next 10 days, scary and sad. The husband keeps chucking everything away to get out of packing, I feel strangely sentimental. We have lived here for 12 years. We are only going up the road, but I love this house. Anyway, we are only renting it, and when we have a franchise of hugely successful wine bars, we may be able to afford to live here again!!
> 
> Training was weird this morning. The fire alarm was going off the whole time which was very distracting. There was a new lass today, she was soooo Scottish I could barely understand her. She is new to the area and was a bit lost. So it was a bit of cross training and general all over powerplates. Felt a bit unsatisfactory if I am honest. Tomorrow is circuit training. Tonight though I have the olds round for dinner, so it will be chicken liver and chorizo with masarla sauce for starters, followed by jerk chicken with rice and beans. Yep - food intake still crap!!
> 
> Happy Thursday x


awrite jo.....new lass sounds like a good ane :whistling: was she instructing the class?

food looks good tbh x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite jo.....new lass sounds like a good ane :whistling: was she instructing the class?
> 
> food looks good tbh x


She was a new member at the gym, and new to the early morning class....Very nice girl...Gave her a lift home as she had managed to write off her own car reversing out of her garage(!!!!WTF!!!!!) the previous day!!

I actually sacked the gym off on Friday as had a very late night. Am supposed to be going to a lovely cocktail party tonight, but the OH spent the entire night puking and on the toilet - I feel sorry for him, but maaaaaaaaaaaaan he is noisy!!! I am even considered a much maligned Saturday Gym visit, just to escape for a bit!! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Monday morning again......

Was a big Saturday night, so yesterday was extremely quiet, mainly sofa time with a roast dinner and cat nap chucked in for good measure... This morning was a kettlebell class. A good all over workout, was a v sweaty wreck by the end of it. Today is the day I have decided to get my diet into shape. I stepped on the scales this morning, the first time since I left work and I am coming in at 9stone 9lb which is too heavy for my lofty 5ft 1 frame. Five weeks today is the start of our launch party week, so plenty of time to lose 5lbs and to lose the gut. I know this is a regular Monday rant, but pretty determined this time. Sensible food and no booze til the weekend. Well, that is one thing I will take one day at a time. If I am hungry, I am going to don my i pod and just take a brisk walk...That's the plan anyway!!

No sign of the Scottish gal from last week......Janny - did you kidnap her?? x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Monday morning again......
> 
> Was a big Saturday night, so yesterday was extremely quiet, mainly sofa time with a roast dinner and cat nap chucked in for good measure... This morning was a kettlebell class. A good all over workout, was a v sweaty wreck by the end of it. Today is the day I have decided to get my diet into shape. I stepped on the scales this morning, the first time since I left work and I am coming in at 9stone 9lb which is too heavy for my lofty 5ft 1 frame. Five weeks today is the start of our launch party week, so plenty of time to lose 5lbs and to lose the gut. I know this is a regular Monday rant, but pretty determined this time. Sensible food and no booze til the weekend. Well, that is one thing I will take one day at a time. If I am hungry, I am going to don my i pod and just take a brisk walk...That's the plan anyway!!
> 
> No sign of the Scottish gal from last week......Janny - did you kidnap her?? x


the scottish gals usually come running back when they realise all the MEN are this side of the border 

lovin the monday rant tho :lol: thought u were staying in on sat?.....hubby had a sore tum tum..or sumin like that  x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> the scottish gals usually come running back when they realise all the MEN are this side of the border
> 
> lovin the monday rant tho :lol: thought u were staying in on sat?.....hubby had a sore tum tum..or sumin like that  x


He did have a pukey thing so being the supportive wife I am, I left him at home and went to the party! I was well behaved until all the formal grown ups left, then it was party central!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning folks! So managed one good food day - hurrah - lets see if I can make it two in a row.....Went to gym this morning and it turns out yet another trainer injured himself last night lifting too heavy weights - carted off in an ambulance by all accounts! So this morning was a back session.......My hands are fecked - got some nasty callouses - must try and remember to get the gloves out of the car in future. Was a good sesh tho.

Today is more admin, research, getting depressed, getting excited kinda rollacoaster day I have been experiencing of late! What doesn't kill you eh??? x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> She was a new member at the gym, and new to the early morning class....Very nice girl...Gave her a lift home as she had managed to write off her own car reversing out of her garage(!!!!WTF!!!!!) the previous day!!
> 
> I actually sacked the gym off on Friday as had a very late night. Am supposed to be going to a lovely cocktail party tonight, but the OH spent the entire night puking and on the toilet - I feel sorry for him, but maaaaaaaaaaaaan he is noisy!!! I am even considered a much maligned Saturday Gym visit, just to escape for a bit!! x


Always good to see standards are kept high in here,good effort by Oh,you didn't try hard enough by all accounts


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening missis...sorry I'm a bit absent at the moment, but here and there...bit like my life at the mo..durrrr....

Hey BluJ...I know this is a scary time for you, you are climbing out of that nice little niche you've been in and exposing yourself to new and scary stuff right? but you can hack it my luv...you and your man....it will be a complete whirlwind, and there will be boobs a plenty I guess (and I'm not talking about the ones on your chest missis by the way)..hee heee....but you know what? all changes bring trepidation and excitement, and stress and all of that..but you will get through it and you WILL be brilliant and gawwwguss and ....and.....and....all of that!!

RIGHT? hey, take this xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Evening missis...sorry I'm a bit absent at the moment, but here and there...bit like my life at the mo..durrrr....
> 
> Hey BluJ...I know this is a scary time for you, you are climbing out of that nice little niche you've been in and exposing yourself to new and scary stuff right? but you can hack it my luv...you and your man....it will be a complete whirlwind, and there will be boobs a plenty I guess (and I'm not talking about the ones on your chest missis by the way)..hee heee....but you know what? all changes bring trepidation and excitement, and stress and all of that..but you will get through it and you WILL be brilliant and gawwwguss and ....and.....and....all of that!!
> 
> RIGHT? hey, take this xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You are such a star Flubs - thank you so much for your kind words of encouragement...AND I wish you would give yourself a break every now and again - you are totally gorgeous in the avi...looks are not everything, but I know you struggle and do not see what the rest of us mere mortals do.....total beaut. Kudos to you my friend - reps as fully deserved. x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BlueJ, BlueJ where are you do daaaaaaaa do daaaaaa..

busy as a beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee with your business, life, etc.......just to say hope all is okay for you and your man...x

don't forget to chill out too right? both of you! you need to do that...so you can cope with the other stuff...x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo BlueJ...I know you're busy, but just to let you know I'm thinking of you and the move etc.....happy weekend missis...x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all!

So moved into new gaff. The flat is looking lovely, downstairs is still a building site, but heck, you cannot have everything. I have still been training and feeling a bit more positive about it in the last few days as I felt I had lost my mojo a bit lately....So yesterday was cardio Monday (just what a needed after a mahoosive dinner on Sunday...). Actually, it did the trick - lots of HIIT, uphill sprints and such like. Today was an all over circuit as there was a newbie - A MAN!! Lord -he was a sweaty wreck by the end of it, but it was great to see a new face.

Weighted lunges

Squats with OHP

Hyper extensions

Press ups

Boxing

tricep dips

burpees

etc

etc

Felt good afterwards. I am now sitting in my new office surrounded by shoite - so today will be sorting this lot out - I suspect a trip to Argos may be on the cards for office furniture as at the moment all my files are spread over the floor...Anyway - thanks for reading and have a tops day.

x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good to have you back


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> good to have you back


Thanks Rykers - its good to be back. Just got such little free time to natter at the moment. I suspect the madness will last until the new year......gulp! x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks Rykers - its good to be back. Just got such little free time to natter at the moment. I suspect the madness will last until the new year......gulp! x


lol fingers crossed


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Trained again this morning. Biceps and triceps. Zero energy as felt ropey as feck last night, but got through it. Food seems either to be nowt or waaaay too much of the wrong stuff. I suspect this is why I am feeling ropey. No routine at the moment, just pretty much on the go at all times, then collapse. Don't get me wrong, I am not complaining at all, but will be happier once we are open and can get some normality established.

Legs tomorrow. Excitement and dread......x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I was right with the excitement and dread.....SLDL were absolute killer. Bizarrely the last set was the easiest as I eventually nailed technique....calf raises, weighted lunges, Single SLDL with KB, Squats with KB and OHP, Squats in the rack - v deep. I always enjoy legs, but it was tough. Warmed up and down on the bike....

Today the place is crawling with people, literally, so I am going to write some lists and get out of everyone's way for a bit! Have a lovely day - nice to see the sun! x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

So somehow it suddenly got to Tuesday afternoon - what happened???? So have been gymming and generally working my t!ts off (not literally you understand!). We are now three weeks away from opening the wine bar and I must admit to getting a bit tetchy lately! We lost 36 hours due to power outage yesterday - it went off about 8 yesterday morning and came back on about 10.00hrs - A real pain in the behind as I had a houseful - painters, plumber, electrician, plasterer and chippie, none of which could work without power. Still what doesn't make you stronger etc etc. Got dressed in the dark this morning and made it to Kettlebells - this class kills me, I just wish I was doing myself a favour and not scoffing crisps whilst typing this! Some things never change eh?

Happy Tuesday all x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Death by cardio this morning. Was a one on one session with nowhere to hide.

Star jumps with KB press

Sprints with ankle weights - hideous!

Step ups

Press ups

plank with weight bag on back

Deep DEEP squats

Rower with shoulder press

Rower with bicep curl

Military press

Double step up

Ab roller

Finished on Star jumps again with KP press - not for the faint hearted.

Felt sick, but good.

I have noticed that I am now a gold member - who knew eh? Not sure what this means...do I get a medal or something??

x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

SO another solo session today - all compound supersets consisting of 14 reps...

KB - Bicep curls and OH tricep extensions

Dead lifts and good mornings

Bent over row, military press

Did the circuit 4 x times. cue: sweating and shaking, but all good. Food is officially [email protected] - last night was lasagne, which I ended up sharing with the sparky and the chippie as they were still here at half 8..... Still, whatever makes em finish off!! Just about to get the sausages on for the morning crew...if only I had some willpower, i would be a BEAST!!!

Happy Thursday everyone. x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

at least you're doing something, could be worse - you could be doing nothing at all.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite Jo, sorry....having trouble keeping up with the journo's. fuks the update pics?! been a while


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo BlueJ...  . Just to wish you a happy weekend missis......good sessions at the mo hey? I'm a bit sporadic at the moment with it, chasing my own tail off trying to get work...gets in the way of doing gym but it'll settle eventually.....take care you...x


----------

